# Would blacks be better off without whites?



## Friends

Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.

Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?

Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?


----------



## Nutz

zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.


----------



## warwulf

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



How about we just ship all the negroids back to their beloved Afroca and find out?? Let POSs like assclapius and dogsomething show the world dat dey done be as goot as da white man and turn that turd world shithole into the black utopia they all think they can make without the white devils. 
  Good riddance TOO!


----------



## Mr. H.

They'd like to think they would be.


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Asclepias

Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.

No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.


----------



## Asclepias

warwulf said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just ship all the negroids back to their beloved Afroca and find out?? Let POSs like assclapius and dogsomething show the world dat dey done be as goot as da white man and turn that turd world shithole into the black utopia they all think they can make without the white devils.
> Good riddance TOO!
Click to expand...


How about we ship all the caucasoids back to Europe first and make sure they cannot meddle in any other continent except theirs.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.



Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?

If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)

P.S.  When the whites left Africa they would be required to take all of their inventions and products with them and they would have to destroy all of their factories and farms.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> warwulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just ship all the negroids back to their beloved Afroca and find out?? Let POSs like assclapius and dogsomething show the world dat dey done be as goot as da white man and turn that turd world shithole into the black utopia they all think they can make without the white devils.
> Good riddance TOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we ship all the caucasoids back to Europe first and make sure they cannot meddle in any other continent except theirs.
Click to expand...


Well ... using this logic (and warfulf's logic) then the whites of Europe would be allowed to ship all Arab Muslims, blacks, Asians, and Jews to their homelands as well.  Could you accept that action and conclusion?


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal?
Click to expand...


Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)
> 
> P.S.  When the whites left Africa they would be required to take all of their inventions and products with them and they would have to destroy all of their factories and farms.
Click to expand...


LOL, now you change the premise.  So, if everyone goes back to their country of origin...if a Brit invented boxes, would Germany have to destroy all of the boxes and box factories in their country?

  Honest question...BS.


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?
Click to expand...


Europe, as well, is a continent of many nations yet every nation has enjoyed success and prosperity.  So my honest question stands. We leave all the African nations to blacks and the whites leave, taking with them all of their products, inventions, doctors, and builders.  They must also destroy all of their factories, farms, hospitals, etc.  

What steps do you take to create a Mega Metropolis?


----------



## mudwhistle

Nutz said:


> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.



Why don't you just heat up the ovens and get rid of us that way?


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)
> 
> P.S.  When the whites left Africa they would be required to take all of their inventions and products with them and they would have to destroy all of their factories and farms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, now you change the premise.  So, if everyone goes back to their country of origin...if a Brit invented boxes, would Germany have to destroy all of the boxes and box factories in their country?
> 
> Honest question...BS.
Click to expand...


I'm simply following your brother's logic.  It's not my idea and it's not something I would do.  I just need to know if Asclepias agrees with the premise.  Now stop sidestepping the actual question (unless you can't answer).


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)
Click to expand...


There is a couple of presuppositions you have in your question and you also left it vague.

Who said we have a desire to be a super power?  Also why would we need to build more sky scrapers?  There are already plenty of them over there already.  Why would we have to do it without help from non black nations? Whites didn't do it without help from non white nations.

The short answer is yes after removing your presuppositions and restrictions. The first thing would be to get rid of European/white money and establish a African bank. The continent is the richest one on the face of the planet so we would back our currency based on tangible resources unlike the current fiat money we have proliferating the planet now.


----------



## Nutz

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just heat up the ovens and get rid of us that way?
Click to expand...


If you want a race war...sure.  I have not problem with racist assholes calling for a race war being turned to dust in a oven.


----------



## DriftingSand

mudwhistle said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just heat up the ovens and get rid of us that way?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure ovens is the weapon of choice:



> The *1804 Haiti Massacre* was a genocide, which was carried out against the remaining white population of French Creoles in Haiti by the black population on the order of Jean-Jacques Dessalines.  The massacre, which took place in the entire territory of Haiti, was  carried out from early February 1804 until 22 April 1804, and resulted  in the deaths of between 3,000 to 5,000 people of all ages and genders.[1]
> Squads of soldiers moved from house to house, killing entire families.[2] Even whites who had been friendly and sympathetic to the black population were imprisoned and later killed.[3] A second wave of massacres targeted white women and children.[3]


1804 Haiti Massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)
> 
> P.S.  When the whites left Africa they would be required to take all of their inventions and products with them and they would have to destroy all of their factories and farms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, now you change the premise.  So, if everyone goes back to their country of origin...if a Brit invented boxes, would Germany have to destroy all of the boxes and box factories in their country?
> 
> Honest question...BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply following your brother's logic.  It's not my idea and it's not something I would do.  I just need to know if Asclepias agrees with the premise.  Now stop sidestepping the actual question (unless you can't answer).
Click to expand...


Who is sidestepping?  Your premise is flawed and one sided!


----------



## Taz

Blacks didn't even invent toilet paper, so without whites, you'd all be walking around with a poo pocket between your cheeks because you still wouldn't have figured out a way to wipe your ass.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?
Click to expand...


They forget why they keep their hands in Africa now as it is. Easy access to resources especially if they finance power hungry warlords to keep the countries in a state of turmoil.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a couple of presuppositions you have in your question and you also left it vague.
> 
> Who said we have a desire to be a super power?  Also why would we need to build more sky scrapers?  There are already plenty of them over there already.  Why would we have to do it without help from non black nations? Whites didn't do it without help from non white nations.
> 
> The short answer is yes after removing your presuppositions and restrictions. The first thing would be to get rid of European/white money and establish a African bank. The continent is the richest one on the face of the planet so we would back our currency based on tangible resources unlike the current fiat money we have proliferating the planet now.
Click to expand...


Is that your way of saying that you would develop a nation of hunters/gatherers?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They forget why they keep their hands in Africa now as it is. Easy access to resources especially if they finance power hungry warlords to keep the countries in a state of turmoil.
Click to expand...

It's easy to confuse blacks with shiny trinkets.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They forget why they keep their hands in Africa now as it is. Easy access to resources especially if they finance power hungry warlords to keep the countries in a state of turmoil.
Click to expand...


Oops ... you're tacitly pointing your finger at black Africans as part of the problem.  Care to re-word your post?


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Blacks didn't even invent toilet paper, so without whites, you'd all be walking around with a poo pocket between your cheeks because you still wouldn't have figured out a way to wipe your ass.



Blacks used water to wash their ass. In case you didnt know toilet paper doesnt get everything out.


----------



## Nutz

This is just going to turn into a circle jerk for racists...I am out.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They forget why they keep their hands in Africa now as it is. Easy access to resources especially if they finance power hungry warlords to keep the countries in a state of turmoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops ... you're tacitly pointing your finger at black Africans as part of the problem.  *Care to re-word your post?*
Click to expand...


No. Some Black Africans are part of the problem.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a couple of presuppositions you have in your question and you also left it vague.
> 
> Who said we have a desire to be a super power?  Also why would we need to build more sky scrapers?  There are already plenty of them over there already.  Why would we have to do it without help from non black nations? Whites didn't do it without help from non white nations.
> 
> The short answer is yes after removing your presuppositions and restrictions. The first thing would be to get rid of European/white money and establish a African bank. The continent is the richest one on the face of the planet so we would back our currency based on tangible resources unlike the current fiat money we have proliferating the planet now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your way of saying that you would develop a nation of hunters/gatherers?
Click to expand...


No. Where did you see that?


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, now you change the premise.  So, if everyone goes back to their country of origin...if a Brit invented boxes, would Germany have to destroy all of the boxes and box factories in their country?
> 
> Honest question...BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply following your brother's logic.  It's not my idea and it's not something I would do.  I just need to know if Asclepias agrees with the premise.  Now stop sidestepping the actual question (unless you can't answer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is sidestepping?  Your premise is flawed and one sided!
Click to expand...


Sidestep #2.  Three's a charm.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a couple of presuppositions you have in your question and you also left it vague.
> 
> Who said we have a desire to be a super power?  Also why would we need to build more sky scrapers?  There are already plenty of them over there already.  Why would we have to do it without help from non black nations? Whites didn't do it without help from non white nations.
> 
> The short answer is yes after removing your presuppositions and restrictions. The first thing would be to get rid of European/white money and establish a African bank. The continent is the richest one on the face of the planet so we would back our currency based on tangible resources unlike the current fiat money we have proliferating the planet now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of saying that you would develop a nation of hunters/gatherers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Where did you see that?
Click to expand...


It was a question.  Note the question mark.

So you wouldn't develop nations of hunters/gatherers and you wouldn't develop cities with skyscrapers (as that appears to be what you said) so what sort of civilization would you develop and how would it be superior to a developed white nation?  You've already started off of the wrong foot when you stated that you would create banks.  Bad start!


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't even invent toilet paper, so without whites, you'd all be walking around with a poo pocket between your cheeks because you still wouldn't have figured out a way to wipe your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks used water to wash their ass. In case you didnt know toilet paper doesnt get everything out.
Click to expand...


And scoop out the poo with your hand? Sounds like a great plan, lol.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of saying that you would develop a nation of hunters/gatherers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Where did you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a question.  Note the question mark.
> 
> So you wouldn't develop nations of hunters/gatherers and you wouldn't develop cities with skyscrapers (as that appears to be what you said) so what sort of civilization would you develop and how would it be superior to a developed white nation?  You've already started off of the wrong foot when you stated that you would create banks.  Bad start!
Click to expand...


I understand that it was a question. I am asking what gave you that idea?  What makes you think cities with skyscrapers denotes anything of value or relevance? What do you consider as superior to whites and what makes you think we would subscribe to the same value system? What makes you think competing with whites is a challenge? How did I start off on the wrong foot when I said we would create banks? Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply following your brother's logic.  It's not my idea and it's not something I would do.  I just need to know if Asclepias agrees with the premise.  Now stop sidestepping the actual question (unless you can't answer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is sidestepping?  Your premise is flawed and one sided!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sidestep #2.  Three's a charm.
Click to expand...


  You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?  

How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?

You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't even invent toilet paper, so without whites, you'd all be walking around with a poo pocket between your cheeks because you still wouldn't have figured out a way to wipe your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks used water to wash their ass. In case you didnt know toilet paper doesnt get everything out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And scoop out the poo with your hand? Sounds like a great plan, lol.
Click to expand...


I know you hate taking bathes but you should try it sometimes. You probably would smell less like a wet dog.


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is sidestepping?  Your premise is flawed and one sided!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestep #2.  Three's a charm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?
> 
> How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?
> 
> You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.
Click to expand...


Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't even invent toilet paper, so without whites, you'd all be walking around with a poo pocket between your cheeks because you still wouldn't have figured out a way to wipe your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks used water to wash their ass. In case you didnt know toilet paper doesnt get everything out.
Click to expand...


That's a start.  Your first plan would be to wash you butt with water.  What's the next step?


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is sidestepping?  Your premise is flawed and one sided!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestep #2.  Three's a charm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?
> 
> How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?
> 
> You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.
Click to expand...


That wouldnt be fair.  Whites would never have invented anything if not for Black people. They were taught the foundation of everything they have, lost it, and were retaught.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks didn't even invent toilet paper, so without whites, you'd all be walking around with a poo pocket between your cheeks because you still wouldn't have figured out a way to wipe your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks used water to wash their ass. In case you didnt know toilet paper doesnt get everything out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a start.  Your first plan would be to wash you butt with water.  What's the next step?
Click to expand...


What would be your next step? If we are going on inventions anything invented based on what Blacks taught you has to go.  How would you progress from cannibalizing each other?


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestep #2.  Three's a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?
> 
> How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?
> 
> You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
Click to expand...


  Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestep #2.  Three's a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?
> 
> How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?
> 
> You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
Click to expand...


You avoided my questions on the last page. Are you in a fog as to how to answer?


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?
> 
> How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?
> 
> You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
Click to expand...


They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
Click to expand...


Yeah...and they want an _honest_ discussion.


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?
> 
> How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?
> 
> You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
Click to expand...


If you like, I can list all of the inventions of Germany, England, etc.  But once again, you are changing the subject.  I'm simply asking you where you would start if you got rid of all the white devils from Africa and you had the entire continent to yourselves.  A helicopter drops you off in the wilderness.  Where do you start and how do you create a civilization?  Not a hard question -- is it?


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...and they want an _honest_ discussion.
Click to expand...


I asked a simple question and you've sidestepped answer about 10 times now.  I guess I'll just assume that you have no answer and leave it at that.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you like, I can list all of the inventions of Germany, England, etc.*  But once again, you are changing the subject.  I'm simply asking you where you would start if you got rid of all the white devils from Africa and you had the entire continent to yourselves.  A helicopter drops you off in the wilderness.  Where do you start and how do you create a civilization?  Not a hard question -- is it?
Click to expand...


No you cant. Anything gained from math and science has to go.  Africans taught you that.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you like, I can list all of the inventions of Germany, England, etc.  But once again, you are changing the subject.  I'm simply asking you where you would start if you got rid of all the white devils from Africa and you had the entire continent to yourselves.  A helicopter drops you off in the wilderness.  Where do you start and how do you create a civilization?  Not a hard question -- is it?
Click to expand...


A helicopter drops you off in the middle of Europe...where do you start?  What have YOU personally invented? Your premise is absolutely nonsense!


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.
Click to expand...


Youre welcome. Now address my questions since you wanted honest discourse.

What makes you think cities with skyscrapers denotes anything of value or relevance? 

What do you consider as superior to whites and what makes you think we would subscribe to the same value system? 

What makes you think competing with whites is a challenge? 

How did I start off on the wrong foot when I said we would create banks?


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...and they want an _honest_ discussion.
Click to expand...


You guys sincerely believe this?


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.
Click to expand...


You can build a motor?    Are you saying there are no blacks today in the automobile, skyscraper, irrigation, hospital, airport etc industries?

Like I said...you want a fair premise...take everything away from everybody.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and they want an _honest_ discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys sincerely believe this?
Click to expand...


Sincerely believe what?


----------



## Asclepias

He disappeared like a fart in the wind.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre welcome. Now address my questions since you wanted honest discourse.
> 
> What makes you think cities with skyscrapers denotes anything of value or relevance?
> 
> What do you consider as superior to whites and what makes you think we would subscribe to the same value system?
> 
> What makes you think competing with whites is a challenge?
> 
> How did I start off on the wrong foot when I said we would create banks?
Click to expand...


Not to mention...most of those great inventions are going nowhere fast without resources from Africa.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or just being obtuse.  If a German invented the car...and you are not German...you get no car!  If the Chinese invented the bike...you get no bike.    Are you German...it would explain your hint of racism...but if you are not, you get no car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you like, I can list all of the inventions of Germany, England, etc.*  But once again, you are changing the subject.  I'm simply asking you where you would start if you got rid of all the white devils from Africa and you had the entire continent to yourselves.  A helicopter drops you off in the wilderness.  Where do you start and how do you create a civilization?  Not a hard question -- is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you cant. Anything gained from math and science has to go.  Africans taught you that.
Click to expand...


The ancient Egyptians came from the Middle East ... not the heart of Africa (if that's where you're trying to go).



































The ancient hieroglyphs tell the story.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and they want an _honest_ discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys sincerely believe this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sincerely believe what?
Click to expand...


That everything is based on what we learned from Africa.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre welcome. Now address my questions since you wanted honest discourse.
> 
> What makes you think cities with skyscrapers denotes anything of value or relevance?
> 
> What do you consider as superior to whites and what makes you think we would subscribe to the same value system?
> 
> What makes you think competing with whites is a challenge?
> 
> How did I start off on the wrong foot when I said we would create banks?
Click to expand...


You, not I, are voicing the opinion that blacks would be better off without whites. That opinion indicates that you believe yourself to be superior to whites.  I'm simply asking you to provide a logical line of reasoning that would lead me and everyone else to the same conclusion.  Yet you, like Nutz, continue to sidestep the question.  Why is that?


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you like, I can list all of the inventions of Germany, England, etc.*  But once again, you are changing the subject.  I'm simply asking you where you would start if you got rid of all the white devils from Africa and you had the entire continent to yourselves.  A helicopter drops you off in the wilderness.  Where do you start and how do you create a civilization?  Not a hard question -- is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you cant. Anything gained from math and science has to go.  Africans taught you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from the Middle East ... not the heart of Africa (if that's where you're trying to go).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient hieroglyphs tell the story.
Click to expand...


DNA tells a better story. Faded hieroglyphs if they are not artist recreations seems to fool you white guys. Not to mention Black people come in all shades, hair textures, etc.  Please post the DNA results of even one ancient Egyptian that was not Black.


----------



## Nutz

Wait, now Northern Africa doesn't count?  

Sheesh...the forever changing challenge.


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have much of anything. Everything is based on what they learned from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can build a motor?    Are you saying there are no blacks today in the automobile, skyscraper, irrigation, hospital, airport etc industries?
> 
> Like I said...you want a fair premise...take everything away from everybody.
Click to expand...


Sure there are. The vast majority are working for whites (if they're working at all).


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> Wait, now Northern Africa doesn't count?
> 
> Sheesh...the forever changing challenge.



History tells the story. Sorry you haven't read any books on ancient history.  That's not my fault.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome. Now address my questions since you wanted honest discourse.
> 
> What makes you think cities with skyscrapers denotes anything of value or relevance?
> 
> What do you consider as superior to whites and what makes you think we would subscribe to the same value system?
> 
> What makes you think competing with whites is a challenge?
> 
> How did I start off on the wrong foot when I said we would create banks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, not I, are voicing the opinion that blacks would be better off without whites. That opinion indicates that you believe yourself to be superior to whites.  I'm simply asking you to provide a logical line of reasoning that would lead me and everyone else to the same conclusion.  Yet you, like Nutz, continue to sidestep the question.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


Your jump to conclusions mat is being put to good use. Where did you see anything about superiority in my comment?  Can you answer any of the questions I posed or did you get yourself caught up in a game you cant win?


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  All of those automobile factories, skyscrapers, irrigation systems, hi-tech hospitals, airports, etc. Thanks for giving us all of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome. Now address my questions since you wanted honest discourse.
> 
> What makes you think cities with skyscrapers denotes anything of value or relevance?
> 
> What do you consider as superior to whites and what makes you think we would subscribe to the same value system?
> 
> What makes you think competing with whites is a challenge?
> 
> How did I start off on the wrong foot when I said we would create banks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, not I, are voicing the opinion that blacks would be better off without whites. That opinion indicates that you believe yourself to be superior to whites.  I'm simply asking you to provide a logical line of reasoning that would lead me and everyone else to the same conclusion.  Yet you, like Nutz, continue to sidestep the question.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


I never said blacks would be better off without whites...that is an argument YOU chose to attribute to me because YOU think whites are superior and want to prove it by MANUFACTURING and argument that NEVER existed and creating an ever changing scenario that only benefits YOUR argument.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DNA tells a better story. Faded hieroglyphs if they are not artist recreations seems to fool you white guys. Not to mention Black people come in all shades, hair textures, etc.  Please post the DNA results of even one ancient Egyptian that was not Black.



Here.  White mummies found in Egypt:

Mummies and mummy hair from ancient Egypt. | Mathilda's Anthropology Blog.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Wait, now Northern Africa doesn't count?
> 
> Sheesh...the forever changing challenge.



Didnt you know white people drew a line in the sand of the Sahara to pretend white people built egypt?


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome. Now address my questions since you wanted honest discourse.
> 
> What makes you think cities with skyscrapers denotes anything of value or relevance?
> 
> What do you consider as superior to whites and what makes you think we would subscribe to the same value system?
> 
> What makes you think competing with whites is a challenge?
> 
> How did I start off on the wrong foot when I said we would create banks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, not I, are voicing the opinion that blacks would be better off without whites. That opinion indicates that you believe yourself to be superior to whites.  I'm simply asking you to provide a logical line of reasoning that would lead me and everyone else to the same conclusion.  Yet you, like Nutz, continue to sidestep the question.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your jump to conclusions mat is being put to good use. Where did you see anything about superiority in my comment?  Can you answer any of the questions I posed or did you get yourself caught up in a game you cant win?
Click to expand...


You are black...it would be beneath him to answer any of your questions.  He is running this ship...if you disagree - you are a racist troublemaker.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA tells a better story. Faded hieroglyphs if they are not artist recreations seems to fool you white guys. Not to mention Black people come in all shades, hair textures, etc.  Please post the DNA results of even one ancient Egyptian that was not Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here.  White mummies found in Egypt:
> 
> Mummies and mummy hair from ancient Egypt. | Mathilda's Anthropology Blog.
Click to expand...


Thats not DNA try again. On top of that her theory has soundly been debunked. Ever wonder what embalming will do to your hair not to mention there are Africans with straight hair?


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA tells a better story. Faded hieroglyphs if they are not artist recreations seems to fool you white guys. Not to mention Black people come in all shades, hair textures, etc.  Please post the DNA results of even one ancient Egyptian that was not Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here.  White mummies found in Egypt:
> 
> Mummies and mummy hair from ancient Egypt. | Mathilda's Anthropology Blog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not DNA try again. On top of that her theory has soundly been debunked. Ever wonder what embalming will do to your hair not to mention there are Africans with straight hair?
Click to expand...


Do you consider all South Africans to be African?


----------



## BriannaMichele

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?




I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. 


Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here.  White mummies found in Egypt:
> 
> Mummies and mummy hair from ancient Egypt. | Mathilda's Anthropology Blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not DNA try again. On top of that her theory has soundly been debunked. Ever wonder what embalming will do to your hair not to mention there are Africans with straight hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you consider all South Africans to be African?
Click to expand...


DNA evidence first. Do you want me to show you an example?  Uh oh!

Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.[


----------



## Pennywise

BriannaMichele said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


So they would be better off in Somalia or Madagascar today?


----------



## Nutz

Let me make one thing clear before we get out of hand.  DriftingSand is not a racist and I consider him to be an internet friend!


----------



## DriftingSand

BriannaMichele said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
Click to expand...


Agreed. If the blacks of African hadn't sold their brethren to the white shipping lines then this discussion wouldn't be taking place. I'm beginning to agree with Nutz and Asclepias that blacks and whites may not be compatible side by side.  They've almost got me convinced.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. If the blacks of African hadn't sold their brethren to the white shipping lines then this discussion wouldn't be taking place. I'm beginning to agree with Nutz and Asclepias that blacks and whites may not be compatible side by side.  They've almost got me convinced.
Click to expand...


Some whites are very compatible. I have some in my family. Its the ignorant ones that need to die off.


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> Let me make one thing clear before we get out of hand.  DriftingSand is not a racist and I consider him to be an internet friend!



It's true.  I literally DO NOT hate blacks and have no ill feelings towards them.  I simply seek the truth and, in the end, I want what is best for all.  I truly am a seeker of peace and tranquility and don't believe in harming anyone based on their race or color of their skin.


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. If the blacks of African hadn't sold their brethren to the white shipping lines then this discussion wouldn't be taking place. I'm beginning to agree with Nutz and Asclepias that blacks and whites may not be compatible side by side.  They've almost got me convinced.
Click to expand...


There you go, attributing an argument to me that I have never made. 

Africans sold some and there were also whites that captured some slaves.  I still don't see how that justifies racism.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make one thing clear before we get out of hand.  DriftingSand is not a racist and I consider him to be an internet friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  I literally DO NOT hate blacks and have no ill feelings towards them.  I simply seek the truth and, in the end, I want what is best for all.  I truly am a seeker of peace and tranquility and don't believe in harming anyone based on their race or color of their skin.
Click to expand...



The truth is my post which you are attempting to avoid. Care to address it?


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. If the blacks of African hadn't sold their brethren to the white shipping lines then this discussion wouldn't be taking place. I'm beginning to agree with Nutz and Asclepias that blacks and whites may not be compatible side by side.  They've almost got me convinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are very compatible. I have some in my family. Its the ignorant ones that need to die off.
Click to expand...


I happen to agree with most of your post.  I've worked with some really cool blacks from the Caribbean and enjoyed their company.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make one thing clear before we get out of hand.  DriftingSand is not a racist and I consider him to be an internet friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  I literally DO NOT hate blacks and have no ill feelings towards them.  I simply seek the truth and, in the end, I want what is best for all.  I truly am a seeker of peace and tranquility and don't believe in harming anyone based on their race or color of their skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is my post which you are attempting to avoid. Care to address it?
Click to expand...


I've addressed every one of your posts.  Care to address mine?


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  I literally DO NOT hate blacks and have no ill feelings towards them.  I simply seek the truth and, in the end, I want what is best for all.  I truly am a seeker of peace and tranquility and don't believe in harming anyone based on their race or color of their skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is my post which you are attempting to avoid. Care to address it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've addressed every one of your posts.  Care to address mine?
Click to expand...


You seemed to have missed my example of DNA evidence regarding the Egyptians. We can proceed once we address it.


----------



## Asclepias

Just like I thought. Crickets


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pennywise said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they would be better off in Somalia or Madagascar today?
Click to expand...



What a vaque and random question. 


Pinky


----------



## Pennywise

BriannaMichele said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they would be better off in Somalia or Madagascar today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a vaque and random question.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


Follow along-

You said, "what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. "

In which case the majority of blacks would have never left Africa. Are African blacks living well?


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they would be better off in Somalia or Madagascar today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a vaque and random question.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Follow along-
> 
> You said, "what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. "
> 
> In which case the majority of blacks would have never left Africa. Are African blacks living well?
Click to expand...


Ad hominem. Blacks were fine before whites appeared. Thats all that matters.  We cant say the same for whites. Twice you had to be educated.


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a vaque and random question.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along-
> 
> You said, "what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. "
> 
> In which case the majority of blacks would have never left Africa. Are African blacks living well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad hominem. Blacks were fine before whites appeared. Thats all that matters.
Click to expand...


Not ad hominem. You just have no answer that suits your agenda, so leave it alone.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along-
> 
> You said, "what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. "
> 
> In which case the majority of blacks would have never left Africa. Are African blacks living well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem. Blacks were fine before whites appeared. Thats all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not ad hominem. You just have no answer that suits your agenda, so leave it alone.
Click to expand...


What does Somalia or Madagascar have to do with anything? If whites never came about Blacks would have been fine. Before the first white was conceived Blacks populated the planet. Why on earth would you think Blacks would not be better off without whites meddling?


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem. Blacks were fine before whites appeared. Thats all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ad hominem. You just have no answer that suits your agenda, so leave it alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does Somalia or Madagascar have to do with anything? If whites never came about Blacks would have been fine. Before the first white was conceived Blacks populated the planet. Why on earth would you think Blacks would not be better off without whites meddling?
Click to expand...


Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?


----------



## BriannaMichele

You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people. 


Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ad hominem. You just have no answer that suits your agenda, so leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Somalia or Madagascar have to do with anything? If whites never came about Blacks would have been fine. Before the first white was conceived Blacks populated the planet. Why on earth would you think Blacks would not be better off without whites meddling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
Click to expand...


I dont know where all of them live, are the healthiest etc. Do you? I do know the wealthiest Black person on the planet resides in Africa. I also know the wealthiest human to ever exist also resided in Africa.  The first physician was from Africa. I could go on and on.

We would be fine without "white devils".  If you meant white people the same answer.


----------



## Pennywise

BriannaMichele said:


> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky



So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they would be better off in Somalia or Madagascar today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a vaque and random question.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Follow along-
> 
> You said, "what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. "
> 
> In which case the majority of blacks would have never left Africa. Are African blacks living well?
Click to expand...


Whose definition of living well are we discussing?  If someone is able to hunt for their food and water as opposed to going to a grocery store...is that not living well?


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pennywise said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
Click to expand...



You're a waste of time. You're not even making sense. How can you refer to things that have happened AFTER WHITES oppressed Africans and use it for the basis of your IF WHITES HAD NEVER oppressed Africans theory. That's stupid. That's like saying "if JFK hadn't been shot he'd be eating lunch at Fridays with a bullet hole in his head." 


Pinky


----------



## Taz

If blacks are so smart, why are most of them fly farmers starving in Africa?


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
Click to expand...


Another ad hominem. Nothing you said applies to all Blacks in Africa except maybe AIDS. We could say the same thing regarding whites dying off in Europe due to the Black Plague. BTW you do know Europe is experiencing an AIDS epidemic as we speak right?


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ad hominem. You just have no answer that suits your agenda, so leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Somalia or Madagascar have to do with anything? If whites never came about Blacks would have been fine. Before the first white was conceived Blacks populated the planet. Why on earth would you think Blacks would not be better off without whites meddling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
Click to expand...


Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a vaque and random question.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along-
> 
> You said, "what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. "
> 
> In which case the majority of blacks would have never left Africa. Are African blacks living well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose definition of living well are we discussing?  If someone is able to hunt for their food and water as opposed to going to a grocery store...is that not living well?
Click to expand...


That's a fair question, Nutz. I can only look at what I see, which is a lot of misery in regions of the continent that have no white influence at all. My niece has done mission work there many times over the past ten or so years and I've gotten a first hand description of the trials for people living outside of civilization (as we know it).


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
Click to expand...


 so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Somalia or Madagascar have to do with anything? If whites never came about Blacks would have been fine. Before the first white was conceived Blacks populated the planet. Why on earth would you think Blacks would not be better off without whites meddling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
Click to expand...


I can't say I disagree. I have often told my wife, that should she go before I do, it's highly likely I will do a Thoreau and leave the grid behind. But I would do that here, where I could at least get a call in to a hospital that has more than a few bone saws and malaria drugs.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
Click to expand...


Dumb stuff like this is what makes me think the white race is in trouble.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
Click to expand...


Who said inferior?


----------



## BriannaMichele

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Somalia or Madagascar have to do with anything? If whites never came about Blacks would have been fine. Before the first white was conceived Blacks populated the planet. Why on earth would you think Blacks would not be better off without whites meddling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
Click to expand...



Exactly. Not to mention it's not as harmful to the environment. 


Pinky


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along-
> 
> You said, "what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go. "
> 
> In which case the majority of blacks would have never left Africa. Are African blacks living well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose definition of living well are we discussing?  If someone is able to hunt for their food and water as opposed to going to a grocery store...is that not living well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a fair question, Nutz. I can only look at what I see, which is a lot of misery in regions of the continent that have no white influence at all. My niece has done mission work there many times over the past ten or so years and I've gotten a first hand description of the trials for people living outside of civilization (as we know it).
Click to expand...


There is more to Africa than what you see on TV.  There is more to Africa than a fat Sally Struthers.  Drought sucks...that has nothing to do with standard of living.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said inferior?
Click to expand...


You did with your implication.  See how that works?


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb stuff like this is what makes me think the white race is in trouble.
Click to expand...


You are the moron who claims "race" doesn't even exist. Get your story straight, dude.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks are nothing more or less than victims to white oppression. They would be happily living in grass and mud shacks today, dying of aids (at worse rates than they already do) and starving when the rainy season ends? That would be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said inferior?
Click to expand...



You didn't have to. You implied it


Pinky


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did with your implication.  See how that works?
Click to expand...


All I see is a big black chip on your shoulder.

Who is helping the starving Africans who can never seem to feed their children? Who is helping combat aids in Africa?


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb stuff like this is what makes me think the white race is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the moron who claims "race" doesn't even exist. Get your story straight, dude.
Click to expand...


I frequently speak the language of cave chimps when conversing with them. I also said its convenient to use the term "race" for people that think its more than just a social construct.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't say I disagree. I have often told my wife, that should she go before I do, it's highly likely I will do a Thoreau and leave the grid behind. But I would do that here, where I could at least get a call in to a hospital that has more than a few bone saws and malaria drugs.
Click to expand...


What about white people who choose to live in the Alaskan wilderness?  What have they accomplished?  It is the way people choose to live. Their standard of living is far below that of contemporary society.  Are you critical of them?


----------



## Pennywise

BriannaMichele said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the environment of Africa makes blacks inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't have to. You implied it
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


Nonsense. I say what I mean, no need to beat around the bush.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did with your implication.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I see is a big black chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Who is helping the starving Africans who can never seem to feed their children? Who is helping combat aids in Africa?
Click to expand...


I dont know why dont you tell me? Be careful... Black people pay taxes too.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did with your implication.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I see is a big black chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Who is helping the starving Africans who can never seem to feed their children? Who is helping combat aids in Africa?
Click to expand...


So now you are a liberal and believe welfare is good?


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I disagree. I have often told my wife, that should she go before I do, it's highly likely I will do a Thoreau and leave the grid behind. But I would do that here, where I could at least get a call in to a hospital that has more than a few bone saws and malaria drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about white people who choose to live in the Alaskan wilderness?  What have they accomplished?  It is the way people choose to live. Their standard of living is far below that of contemporary society.  Are you critical of them?
Click to expand...


What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I disagree. I have often told my wife, that should she go before I do, it's highly likely I will do a Thoreau and leave the grid behind. But I would do that here, where I could at least get a call in to a hospital that has more than a few bone saws and malaria drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about white people who choose to live in the Alaskan wilderness?  What have they accomplished?  It is the way people choose to live. Their standard of living is far below that of contemporary society.  Are you critical of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?
Click to expand...


Deflection. Facts are kicking your ass arent they?


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did with your implication.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is a big black chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Who is helping the starving Africans who can never seem to feed their children? Who is helping combat aids in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are a liberal and believe welfare is good?
Click to expand...


No. I personally think aid to Africa is misguided white guilt.


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about white people who choose to live in the Alaskan wilderness?  What have they accomplished?  It is the way people choose to live. Their standard of living is far below that of contemporary society.  Are you critical of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection. Facts are kicking your ass arent they?
Click to expand...


What "facts"? We are throwing out opinions at each other.

Really, you are a smart fellow, but nowhere near as smart as you think.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection. Facts are kicking your ass arent they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "facts"? We are throwing out opinions at each other.
> 
> Really, you are a smart fellow, but nowhere near as smart as you think.
Click to expand...


You are deflecting away from your point. My intelligence has nothing to do with your point.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is a big black chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Who is helping the starving Africans who can never seem to feed their children? Who is helping combat aids in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are a liberal and believe welfare is good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I personally think aid to Africa is misguided white guilt.
Click to expand...


You should understand what the aid consists of and what is exchanged for the aid. Trust me it has nothing to do with white guilt.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I disagree. I have often told my wife, that should she go before I do, it's highly likely I will do a Thoreau and leave the grid behind. But I would do that here, where I could at least get a call in to a hospital that has more than a few bone saws and malaria drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about white people who choose to live in the Alaskan wilderness?  What have they accomplished?  It is the way people choose to live. Their standard of living is far below that of contemporary society.  Are you critical of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?
Click to expand...


I am American...why would I do that?  If I were to live a minimalist existence, it would be here. Something the matter with that?


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is a big black chip on your shoulder.
> 
> Who is helping the starving Africans who can never seem to feed their children? Who is helping combat aids in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are a liberal and believe welfare is good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I personally think aid to Africa is misguided white guilt.
Click to expand...


It sure the hell ain't humanitarian...so I doubt it is white guilt. But, I don't think we should give aid to ANY other nation.


I am not African and I don't know everything there is to know about Africa.  I do know, that there is much more to Africa than what you see on television.


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are a liberal and believe welfare is good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I personally think aid to Africa is misguided white guilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should understand what the aid consists of and what is exchanged for the aid. Trust me it has nothing to do with white guilt.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about white people who choose to live in the Alaskan wilderness?  What have they accomplished?  It is the way people choose to live. Their standard of living is far below that of contemporary society.  Are you critical of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am American...why would I do that?  If I were to live a minimalist existence, it would be here. Something the matter with that?
Click to expand...


It sounded like you thought it was a great way of life.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I personally think aid to Africa is misguided white guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand what the aid consists of and what is exchanged for the aid. Trust me it has nothing to do with white guilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


That was intelligent. Care to do some research and educate yourself?


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am American...why would I do that?  If I were to live a minimalist existence, it would be here. Something the matter with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounded like you thought it was a great way of life.
Click to expand...


It is once you get used to it.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is stopping you from going to Africa to live a minimalist existence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am American...why would I do that?  If I were to live a minimalist existence, it would be here. Something the matter with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounded like you thought it was a great way of life.
Click to expand...


For some, it is.  Are you saying I am not or cannot be truly American?  Why would I leave my country for another?


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am American...why would I do that?  If I were to live a minimalist existence, it would be here. Something the matter with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounded like you thought it was a great way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is once you get used to it.
Click to expand...


So go for it.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am American...why would I do that?  If I were to live a minimalist existence, it would be here. Something the matter with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounded like you thought it was a great way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some, it is.  Are you saying I am not or cannot be truly American?  Why would I leave my country for another?
Click to expand...


WTF? This is your Teaper Tourette's talking.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounded like you thought it was a great way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is once you get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So go for it.
Click to expand...


I've already done it for 6 months. Why do you want me to do it again or is this just your way of deflecting further?


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounded like you thought it was a great way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some, it is.  Are you saying I am not or cannot be truly American?  Why would I leave my country for another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? This is your Teaper Tourette's talking.
Click to expand...


  You are the one who suggested I live a minimalist lifestyle in Africa.  I'm not African...I don't want to live in the fucking jungle...but, they and many other people do, and there is nothing wrong with that.  

Oh, and fuck you, I haven't even gone on a teaper rant...yet.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is once you get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already done it for 6 months. Why do you want me to do it again or is this just your way of deflecting further?
Click to expand...


I think that is his saying that is where we beloing.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done it for 6 months. Why do you want me to do it again or is this just your way of deflecting further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is his saying that is where we beloing.
Click to expand...


Exactly. My cover is blown. You know Tepaers.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done it for 6 months. Why do you want me to do it again or is this just your way of deflecting further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is his saying that is where we beloing.
Click to expand...


Why cant we find an intelligent racist?  I guess thats an oxymoron.


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done it for 6 months. Why do you want me to do it again or is this just your way of deflecting further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is his saying that is where we beloing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why cant we find an intelligent racist?  I guess thats an oxymoron.
Click to expand...


You could find racism in a bag of potato chips.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done it for 6 months. Why do you want me to do it again or is this just your way of deflecting further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is his saying that is where we belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My cover is blown. You know Tepaers.
Click to expand...


The correct spelling is 'Teaper'.  But that is okay...at least you know what about the teaper racist ideology!


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is his saying that is where we beloing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we find an intelligent racist?  I guess thats an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could find racism in a bag of potato chips.
Click to expand...


It wouldnt be intelligent. I wanted someone with brains.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is his saying that is where we beloing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we find an intelligent racist?  I guess thats an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could find racism in a bag of potato chips.
Click to expand...


Do you think the black potato chip in the bag spoils the whole lot of them?


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is his saying that is where we belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My cover is blown. You know Tepaers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct spelling is 'Teaper'.  But that is okay...at least you know what about the teaper racist ideology!
Click to expand...


Typo, my bad.

Well listen, boys...

This MAN has a lovely white wife awaiting his company, so I bid you a pleasant eve, *all of you*. Enjoy your fried chicken, grape soda and watermelon feast. I'll be having white man's food and lots of beer.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we find an intelligent racist?  I guess thats an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could find racism in a bag of potato chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the black potato chip in the bag spoils the whole lot of them?
Click to expand...


I wish they were all brown. The burnt chips are the best. 

Later, dudes.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My cover is blown. You know Tepaers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The correct spelling is 'Teaper'.  But that is okay...at least you know what about the teaper racist ideology!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typo, my bad.
> 
> Well listen, boys...
> 
> This MAN has a lovely white wife awaiting his company, so I bid you a pleasant eve, *all of you*. Enjoy your fried chicken, grape soda and watermelon feast. I'll be having white man's food and lots of beer.
Click to expand...


  Take it easy on the mayonnaise...it makes you fat and hardens your arteries.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My cover is blown. You know Tepaers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The correct spelling is 'Teaper'.  But that is okay...at least you know what about the teaper racist ideology!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typo, my bad.
> 
> Well listen, boys...
> 
> This MAN has a lovely white wife awaiting his company, so I bid you a pleasant eve, *all of you*. Enjoy your fried chicken, grape soda and watermelon feast. I'll be having white man's food and lots of beer.
Click to expand...


Macaroni with potato chips crushed over the top, Mountain Dew, and bland potato salad?


----------



## Gracie

Oy

Nothing more needs to be said. 

Well..except I see that the division is alive and well and will probably be so for the next 200 or more years.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky



  The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
  When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
Click to expand...


Why is that a problem and if so why are you concerned with it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Somalia or Madagascar have to do with anything? If whites never came about Blacks would have been fine. Before the first white was conceived Blacks populated the planet. Why on earth would you think Blacks would not be better off without whites meddling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
Click to expand...


  I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that a problem and if so why are you concerned with it?
Click to expand...


They had no where near the population of the Europeans and they lived off the land with a strong belief system of being one with nature.  Why do whites think that is so backwards?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.
Click to expand...


How do you know that?  How do you if the reason you got appendicitis is due to something man made in the environment brought on by these "advances"? 

You arent that important in the grand scheme of things. No one is. Life would continue on.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that a problem and if so why are you concerned with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had no where near the population of the Europeans and they lived off the land with a strong belief system of being one with nature.  Why do whites think that is so backwards?
Click to expand...


It makes them feel superior in some strange way.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.
Click to expand...


I am not sure about appendicitis...but there are many natural cures that have been and still are used by people in the wilderness...it is the basis for much of today's modern medicine.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure about appendicitis...but there are many natural cures that have been and still are used by people in the wilderness...it is the basis for much of today's modern medicine.
Click to expand...


Sshhh!! The pharmaceutical companies will hunt you down for that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure about appendicitis...but there are many natural cures that have been and still are used by people in the wilderness...it is the basis for much of today's modern medicine.
Click to expand...


   Yeah...the only problem being is you're not likely to live somewhere that has all the right plants. I mean sure you can find willow bark for a headache most everywhere but you'd still be very limited.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about appendicitis...but there are many natural cures that have been and still are used by people in the wilderness...it is the basis for much of today's modern medicine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...the only problem being is you're not likely to live somewhere that has all the right plants. I mean sure you can find willow bark for a headache most everywhere but you'd still be very limited.
Click to expand...


Thats part of nature and the wisdom of living with it.  Also great for population control.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about appendicitis...but there are many natural cures that have been and still are used by people in the wilderness...it is the basis for much of today's modern medicine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...the only problem being is you're not likely to live somewhere that has all the right plants. I mean sure you can find willow bark for a headache most everywhere but you'd still be very limited.
Click to expand...


Trade did exist among Native Americans and Africans before the whites invaded.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about appendicitis...but there are many natural cures that have been and still are used by people in the wilderness...it is the basis for much of today's modern medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...the only problem being is you're not likely to live somewhere that has all the right plants. I mean sure you can find willow bark for a headache most everywhere but you'd still be very limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trade did exist among Native Americans and Africans before the whites invaded.
Click to expand...



This oughta be good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that a problem and if so why are you concerned with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had no where near the population of the Europeans and they lived off the land with a strong belief system of being one with nature.  Why do whites think that is so backwards?
Click to expand...


  Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
   My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
   And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that a problem and if so why are you concerned with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had no where near the population of the Europeans and they lived off the land with a strong belief system of being one with nature.  Why do whites think that is so backwards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
> My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
> And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.
Click to expand...


Yes, a lot of changes are made when your way of life is perverted by whites.  I don't understand how you cannot accept Native Americans had a different culture.  Your desires, your measurement of success is not necessarily theirs.  

Why is a gun necessary when your bow and arrow is doing the deed?  Going to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow...well yeah...not from want - it was a defensive effort.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that a problem and if so why are you concerned with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had no where near the population of the Europeans and they lived off the land with a strong belief system of being one with nature.  Why do whites think that is so backwards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
> My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
> And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.
Click to expand...


What exactly is advanced about our present society other than subjective speculation?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about appendicitis...but there are many natural cures that have been and still are used by people in the wilderness...it is the basis for much of today's modern medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...the only problem being is you're not likely to live somewhere that has all the right plants. I mean sure you can find willow bark for a headache most everywhere but you'd still be very limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trade did exist among Native Americans and Africans before the whites invaded.
Click to expand...


  Thats still a pretty controversial subject. If true what happened to them? Why isnt their DNA found in south America where they supposedly mainly lived?
  Although some of the evidence is compelling,I still haven't seen enough proof.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had no where near the population of the Europeans and they lived off the land with a strong belief system of being one with nature.  Why do whites think that is so backwards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
> My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
> And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is advanced about our present society other than subjective speculation?
Click to expand...


   I would have to say living to be 100 rather than 40 is a pretty big advancement.
But thats just me....


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
> My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
> And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is advanced about our present society other than subjective speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to say living to be 100 rather than 40 is a pretty big advancement.
> But thats just me....
Click to expand...


You are right, that is just you.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...the only problem being is you're not likely to live somewhere that has all the right plants. I mean sure you can find willow bark for a headache most everywhere but you'd still be very limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade did exist among Native Americans and Africans before the whites invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats still a pretty controversial subject. If true what happened to them? Why isnt their DNA found in south America where they supposedly mainly lived?
> Although some of the evidence is compelling,I still haven't seen enough proof.
Click to expand...


Well, I was talking more about Indians trading with Indians and Africans trading with Africans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had no where near the population of the Europeans and they lived off the land with a strong belief system of being one with nature.  Why do whites think that is so backwards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
> My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
> And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a lot of changes are made when your way of life is perverted by whites.  I don't understand how you cannot accept Native Americans had a different culture.  Your desires, your measurement of success is not necessarily theirs.
> 
> Why is a gun necessary when your bow and arrow is doing the deed?  Going to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow...well yeah...not from want - it was a defensive effort.
Click to expand...


  Then why dont they still live that way?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
> My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
> And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is advanced about our present society other than subjective speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to say living to be 100 rather than 40 is a pretty big advancement.
> But thats just me....
Click to expand...


Why?  What are you doing with the extra time that you didnt do when you died at 40?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is advanced about our present society other than subjective speculation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say living to be 100 rather than 40 is a pretty big advancement.
> But thats just me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right, that is just you.
Click to expand...


  So now you're going to tell me you'd rather die at 35 than say 90? If thats the case why not kill yourself today and really get the best of life.
Now I know you're full of shit.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...the only problem being is you're not likely to live somewhere that has all the right plants. I mean sure you can find willow bark for a headache most everywhere but you'd still be very limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade did exist among Native Americans and Africans before the whites invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats still a pretty controversial subject. If true what happened to them? Why isnt their DNA found in south America where they supposedly mainly lived?
> Although some of the evidence is compelling,I still haven't seen enough proof.
Click to expand...


The DNA evidence is there. Since its a guesstimate as to when it appeared white scholars tend to say it was due to slavery. The question is why are you asking for DNA evidence when you would not ask the same question regarding a story about a white presence? How would natives in the Virgin islands possess spears with the same makeup of metal alloy that the Africans had in Ghana? Furthermore why would they call gold by the same name?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trade did exist among Native Americans and Africans before the whites invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats still a pretty controversial subject. If true what happened to them? Why isnt their DNA found in south America where they supposedly mainly lived?
> Although some of the evidence is compelling,I still haven't seen enough proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I was talking more about Indians trading with Indians and Africans trading with Africans.
Click to expand...


  Sure they did. But it wasn't like one side had any better tech than the other.
But we do know the indian was perfectly happy to adapt to new ideas....like the horse for example.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say living to be 100 rather than 40 is a pretty big advancement.
> But thats just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, that is just you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're going to tell me you'd rather die at 35 than say 90? If thats the case why not kill yourself today and really get the best of life.
> Now I know you're full of shit.
Click to expand...


No, what I am saying is that I am not afraid of death and our time on earth is relative. And yeah, I have no desire to live til I am 90.  

And, I don't think the average lifespan of the Native Indian was much different than that of American settlers. Hell...their lifespan was  greater than the first settlers.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said..I wouldnt mind living in the boonies totally off the grid. Of course to do it you'd still need some modern tech unless you wanted to live like a caveman with a life expectancy of 35-40 years.
> My point about the American Indian was they'd had 10 to 13 thousand years to get out of the stone age. But they didnt. How is it the rest of the world was crossing oceans by then?  You could say they were very smart because they knew how to live off the land,but that ability was passed down from generation to generation so it's not like they advanced.
> And you cant say they didnt want better shit or they never would have gone to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a lot of changes are made when your way of life is perverted by whites.  I don't understand how you cannot accept Native Americans had a different culture.  Your desires, your measurement of success is not necessarily theirs.
> 
> Why is a gun necessary when your bow and arrow is doing the deed?  Going to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow...well yeah...not from want - it was a defensive effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why dont they still live that way?
Click to expand...


White people invaded and took their land?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, that is just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're going to tell me you'd rather die at 35 than say 90? If thats the case why not kill yourself today and really get the best of life.
> Now I know you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what I am saying is that I am not afraid of death and our time on earth is relative. And yeah, I have no desire to live til I am 90.
> 
> And, I don't think the average lifespan of the Native Indian was much different than that of American settlers. Hell...their lifespan was  greater than the first settlers.
Click to expand...


   I want to live until my quality of life goes down the shitter. 
The point is,if left to their own devices,I highly doubt the American indian would have ever advanced. So they'd still be dying at 35 or 40.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats still a pretty controversial subject. If true what happened to them? Why isnt their DNA found in south America where they supposedly mainly lived?
> Although some of the evidence is compelling,I still haven't seen enough proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was talking more about Indians trading with Indians and Africans trading with Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they did. But it wasn't like one side had any better tech than the other.
> But we do know the indian was perfectly happy to adapt to new ideas....like the horse for example.
Click to expand...


Um...we were talking about medicines, no?  High tech weapons of mass destruction is a white thing.  Massive wars, a white thing.  Indians and Africans had no need for it as they did not continually wage war.


----------



## BriannaMichele

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> 
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
Click to expand...



Regardless there's always potential. That's what matters. But we will never know, will we?


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do blacks with the highest standard of living live? Where are they the healthiest? And where would they be if not for the White Devil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, standard of living is subjective.  I prefer living in the country and I don't need or want giant box stores.  If I didn't like women and sex, I would live in a shack in the middle of nowhere and live off the land...and I would consider that to be a great standard of living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with you there. The only problem in my case? Without modern medicine I would have died at 9 from acute appendicitis.
Click to expand...



Fair enough 


Pinky


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a lot of changes are made when your way of life is perverted by whites.  I don't understand how you cannot accept Native Americans had a different culture.  Your desires, your measurement of success is not necessarily theirs.
> 
> Why is a gun necessary when your bow and arrow is doing the deed?  Going to the rifle rather than the bow and arrow...well yeah...not from want - it was a defensive effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why dont they still live that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people invaded and took their land?
Click to expand...


   They have some pretty damn big reservations. If they really wanted to live in a buffalo skin tent and live off the land they could do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was talking more about Indians trading with Indians and Africans trading with Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did. But it wasn't like one side had any better tech than the other.
> But we do know the indian was perfectly happy to adapt to new ideas....like the horse for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um...we were talking about medicines, no?  High tech weapons of mass destruction is a white thing.  Massive wars, a white thing.  Indians and Africans had no need for it as they did not continually wage war.
Click to expand...


  Now thats total bullshit. Both points...


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're going to tell me you'd rather die at 35 than say 90? If thats the case why not kill yourself today and really get the best of life.
> Now I know you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I am saying is that I am not afraid of death and our time on earth is relative. And yeah, I have no desire to live til I am 90.
> 
> And, I don't think the average lifespan of the Native Indian was much different than that of American settlers. Hell...their lifespan was  greater than the first settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to live until my quality of life goes down the shitter.
> The point is,if left to their own devices,I highly doubt the American indian would have ever advanced. So they'd still be dying at 35 or 40.
Click to expand...


I am sure they would have evolved out of necessity.  What you don't realize, their population was much smaller, they were able to live in tribes and nomadically.  They didn't suffer through the same diseases due to overpopulation.  You oversimplify it all...you think people of color are savages because their culture is different.  You measure advancement by things such as weapons.  All cultures evolve out of necessity.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did. But it wasn't like one side had any better tech than the other.
> But we do know the indian was perfectly happy to adapt to new ideas....like the horse for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...we were talking about medicines, no?  High tech weapons of mass destruction is a white thing.  Massive wars, a white thing.  Indians and Africans had no need for it as they did not continually wage war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now thats total bullshit. Both points...
Click to expand...


We weren't just talking about medicines?  

As for continually waging war...sure, tribes fought...but nowhere on the level of white European wars.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Depending on who you ask the indians had anywhere from fifteen thousand years to millions of years to advance.
  No,we wont ever know for sure that they wouldnt have advanced. But considering they were still in the stone age when we met up with em I'd have to say it wouldnt be likely without outside input.



BriannaMichele said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> 
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless there's always potential. That's what matters. But we will never know, will we?
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why dont they still live that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people invaded and took their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have some pretty damn big reservations. If they really wanted to live in a buffalo skin tent and live off the land they could do it.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been on an Indian reservation?  Those reservations were not their natural habitat...often times barren.  Ever hear of the trail of tears?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why dont they still live that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people invaded and took their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have some pretty damn big reservations. If they really wanted to live in a buffalo skin tent and live off the land they could do it.
Click to expand...


Not with their natural food sources gone they wouldnt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people invaded and took their land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have some pretty damn big reservations. If they really wanted to live in a buffalo skin tent and live off the land they could do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been on an Indian reservation?  Those reservations were not their natural habitat...often times barren.  Ever hear of the trail of tears?
Click to expand...


  I've been on several reservations. The ones in Nevada would be a challenge to live on,but the ones I've seen here in Texas you most definitely could.
   Or the indian could(God forbid) get a job and buy a piece of property wherever he wanted to.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're going to tell me you'd rather die at 35 than say 90? If thats the case why not kill yourself today and really get the best of life.
> Now I know you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I am saying is that I am not afraid of death and our time on earth is relative. And yeah, I have no desire to live til I am 90.
> 
> And, I don't think the average lifespan of the Native Indian was much different than that of American settlers. Hell...their lifespan was  greater than the first settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to live until my quality of life goes down the shitter.
> The point is,if left to their own devices,I highly doubt the American indian would have ever advanced. So they'd still be dying at 35 or 40.
Click to expand...


You do realize that quality is based on a value system right?  Why is your doubt suddenly fact?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have some pretty damn big reservations. If they really wanted to live in a buffalo skin tent and live off the land they could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been on an Indian reservation?  Those reservations were not their natural habitat...often times barren.  Ever hear of the trail of tears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been on several reservations. The ones in Nevada would be a challenge to live on,but the ones I've seen here in Texas you most definitely could.
> *Or the indian could(God forbid) get a job and buy a piece of property wherever he wanted to*.
Click to expand...


Wouldnt that be abandoning their way of life?


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have some pretty damn big reservations. If they really wanted to live in a buffalo skin tent and live off the land they could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been on an Indian reservation?  Those reservations were not their natural habitat...often times barren.  Ever hear of the trail of tears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been on several reservations. The ones in Nevada would be a challenge to live on,but the ones I've seen here in Texas you most definitely could.
> Or the indian could(God forbid) get a job and buy a piece of property wherever he wanted to.
Click to expand...


  Many Native Americans have assimilated and live throughout the United States.  Most Indians on reservations have jobs.  Some live off the land, some live off the government.  Some embrace their culture and live their way...what is the matter with that?


----------



## BriannaMichele

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Depending on who you ask the indians had anywhere from fifteen thousand years to millions of years to advance.
> 
> No,we wont ever know for sure that they wouldnt have advanced. But considering they were still in the stone age when we met up with em I'd have to say it wouldnt be likely without outside input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless there's always potential. That's what matters. But we will never know, will we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Well Europe is connected to 2 other continents so Caucasians can't neccesarily take all the credit for their success. As I had mentioned earlier if whites had come to Africa and North America to share knowledge, technology, and medicine, things might have been different. And even if natives hadn't advanced like Europeans did they would still be living in harmony with the earth rather than destroying it like "advanced civilizations" such as ourselves do today. Most importantly they wouldn't have been killed off or be living in reservations rather than on the land that's rightfully theirs. 


Pinky


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blacks would be much better off without white Democrats


----------



## Nutz

CrusaderFrank said:


> Black would be much better off without white Democrats



I agree...we would be even better off without racist Teapers too!

If we lost liberals and Teapers....there would be no stopping us as a nation.


----------



## Asclepias

CrusaderFrank said:


> Black would be much better off without white Democrats



No. Just white racists. Democrats are needed to balance the Republicans. Cant get rid of 1 without the other.


----------



## Taz

Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Taz said:


> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.




You're a failure and your parents are to blame


Pinky


----------



## katsteve2012

Nutz said:


> This is just going to turn into a circle jerk for racists...I am out.



It was a bait thread to begin with.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.



Without Blacks, whites wouldn't exist.


----------



## Nutz

katsteve2012 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just going to turn into a circle jerk for racists...I am out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bait thread to begin with.
Click to expand...


Yeah...the pussy OP posted and ran.


----------



## Friends

Nutz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just going to turn into a circle jerk for racists...I am out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bait thread to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...the pussy OP posted and ran.
Click to expand...

 
I notice you have not left like you said you would. I have asked important questions that are over looked by those who blame whites for black problems and deficiencies. Eventually I will answer my questions myself. 

I take note of the fact that you have nothing to contribute to the discussion but jejune insults. That is typical.


----------



## Nutz

Friends said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bait thread to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...the pussy OP posted and ran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice you have not left like you said you would. I have asked important questions that are over looked by those who blame whites for black problems and deficiencies. Eventually I will answer my questions myself.
> 
> I take note of the fact that you have nothing to contribute to the discussion but jejune insults. That is typical.
Click to expand...


Poof...out of nowhere the pussy appears...

Perhaps you can start by showing me who has blamed whites for anything.


----------



## Friends

BriannaMichele said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a failure and your parents are to blame
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...

 
More insults as the response to legitimate criticism.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a failure and your parents are to blame
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More insults as the response to legitimate criticism.
Click to expand...


Fortunately, you don't determine what is legitimate for anyone but yourself.


----------



## Friends

Nutz said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...the pussy OP posted and ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you have not left like you said you would. I have asked important questions that are over looked by those who blame whites for black problems and deficiencies. Eventually I will answer my questions myself.
> 
> I take note of the fact that you have nothing to contribute to the discussion but jejune insults. That is typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poof...out of nowhere the pussy appears...
> 
> Perhaps you can start by showing me who has blamed whites for anything.
Click to expand...

 
White racism is the generic explanation for black stupidity, crime, illegitimacy, and venereal disease. Those who mention black deficiencies without blaming white racism sometimes jeopardize their careers.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Friends said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a failure and your parents are to blame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More insults as the response to legitimate criticism.
Click to expand...



How in any way is that legitimate criticism? That's racism and misguided hatred to say the least 


Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you have not left like you said you would. I have asked important questions that are over looked by those who blame whites for black problems and deficiencies. Eventually I will answer my questions myself.
> 
> I take note of the fact that you have nothing to contribute to the discussion but jejune insults. That is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poof...out of nowhere the pussy appears...
> 
> Perhaps you can start by showing me who has blamed whites for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *White racism is the generic explanation for black stupidity, crime, illegitimacy, and venereal disease.* Those who mention black deficiencies without blaming white racism sometimes jeopardize their careers.
Click to expand...


What is the generic explanation for whites?


----------



## Stephanie

without whites, who would they have to kick around and blame for all their woes in life? 

This administration want's to make sure they don't forget...why do you see all the "white privilege" threads, whites are racist, etc


----------



## Asclepias

Stephanie said:


> without whites, who would they have to kick around and blame for all their woes in life?
> 
> This administration want's to make sure they don't forget...why do you see all the "white privilege" threads, whites are racist, etc



Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> without whites, who would they have to kick around and blame for all their woes in life?
> 
> This administration want's to make sure they don't forget...why do you see all the "white privilege" threads, whites are racist, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.
Click to expand...


Not staph, she is a welfare queen and part tiime school lunch lady.  AA doesn't help stupid people.


----------



## Asclepias

Without Blacks, how would whites learn the latest cool things to say 5 years too late?  American culture would tank.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Without Blacks, how would whites learn the latest cool things to say 5 years too late?  American culture would tank.


 
When I think of culture I think of symphonic music, great art, and great literature. Black contributions to these have been minimal. 

Although I appreciate jazz, blues, rock & roll, and soul music, black contributions to these were made in the past. Rap music is ugly and morally depraved. 

As long as blacks were second class citizens they tried to emulate whites. They were not able to equal whites, but they benefited from trying to. Since they were given equal rights they have gone in their own directions culturally. The results are not pretty.


----------



## Friends

BriannaMichele said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a failure and your parents are to blame
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More insults as the response to legitimate criticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in any way is that legitimate criticism? That's racism and misguided hatred to say the least
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
Click to expand...

 
Actually, it is well guided hatred. 

Shouts of "Racist!" are the generic response to legitimate criticism of a race that never left the barbarism of the African jungle. Because the message cannot be refuted, the messengers are derogated.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, whites wouldn't exist.
Click to expand...


We are descended from apes, not blacks. Or are you saying that blacks are still apes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I am saying is that I am not afraid of death and our time on earth is relative. And yeah, I have no desire to live til I am 90.
> 
> And, I don't think the average lifespan of the Native Indian was much different than that of American settlers. Hell...their lifespan was  greater than the first settlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to live until my quality of life goes down the shitter.
> The point is,if left to their own devices,I highly doubt the American indian would have ever advanced. So they'd still be dying at 35 or 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that quality is based on a value system right?  Why is your doubt suddenly fact?
Click to expand...


  Dont be stupid. We both know that if you're healthy at 40,50,60,70? You dont want to die.
   Health is the leading factor when it comes to quality of life. The rest will take care of itself assuming you didnt screw up in your youth.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been on an Indian reservation?  Those reservations were not their natural habitat...often times barren.  Ever hear of the trail of tears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on several reservations. The ones in Nevada would be a challenge to live on,but the ones I've seen here in Texas you most definitely could.
> *Or the indian could(God forbid) get a job and buy a piece of property wherever he wanted to*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldnt that be abandoning their way of life?
Click to expand...


   All he'd have to do is earn enough for a hunk of property and enough to pay his taxes,which should be pretty damn low when you consider the only improvement would be a TeePee and a privy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been on an Indian reservation?  Those reservations were not their natural habitat...often times barren.  Ever hear of the trail of tears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on several reservations. The ones in Nevada would be a challenge to live on,but the ones I've seen here in Texas you most definitely could.
> Or the indian could(God forbid) get a job and buy a piece of property wherever he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Native Americans have assimilated and live throughout the United States.  Most Indians on reservations have jobs.  Some live off the land, some live off the government.  Some embrace their culture and live their way...what is the matter with that?
Click to expand...


  Now you're just pulling shit out of your ass.
I personally dont give a rats ass how they live,thats their business. 
  And your reply had absolutely nothing to do with my post.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on who you ask the indians had anywhere from fifteen thousand years to millions of years to advance.
> 
> No,we wont ever know for sure that they wouldnt have advanced. But considering they were still in the stone age when we met up with em I'd have to say it wouldnt be likely without outside input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless there's always potential. That's what matters. But we will never know, will we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Europe is connected to 2 other continents so Caucasians can't neccesarily take all the credit for their success. As I had mentioned earlier if whites had come to Africa and North America to share knowledge, technology, and medicine, things might have been different. And even if natives hadn't advanced like Europeans did they would still be living in harmony with the earth rather than destroying it like "advanced civilizations" such as ourselves do today. Most importantly they wouldn't have been killed off or be living in reservations rather than on the land that's rightfully theirs.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


   Don't fall for the noble savage routine. The land they were living on changed hands many times before we came along. And you can bet the property swap was anything but bloodless.
  Everyone was a conqueror in those days. Some were just better at it......for whatever reason.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> without whites, who would they have to kick around and blame for all their woes in life?
> 
> This administration want's to make sure they don't forget...why do you see all the "white privilege" threads, whites are racist, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.
Click to expand...


 You know? That thought has never crossed my mind....ever! Until you just brought it up,thanks for the laugh. And it gives me insight on your thought process ..or lack thereof.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> Without Blacks, how would whites learn the latest cool things to say 5 years too late?  American culture would tank.



 You're really scrapping the bottom of the barrel now.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, how would whites learn the latest cool things to say 5 years too late?  American culture would tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When I think of culture I think of symphonic music, great art, and great literature. *Black contributions to these have been minimal.
> 
> Although I appreciate jazz, blues, rock & roll, and soul music, black contributions to these were made in the past. Rap music is ugly and morally depraved.
> 
> As long as blacks were second class citizens they tried to emulate whites. They were not able to equal whites, but they benefited from trying to. Since they were given equal rights they have gone in their own directions culturally. The results are not pretty.
Click to expand...


Blacks taught Europeans culture. You guys were still in the dark ages. Later whites imported those things over to the states.   The first documented author in history was a Black man. You lose again.

Whites emulate Blacks at every turn. Face it. There is a reason more whites listen to and consume more rap music than Blacks


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, whites wouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are descended from apes, not blacks. Or are you saying that blacks are still apes?
Click to expand...


Yes we shared a common ancestor with apes. You however, being white, descended from a Black person unless you are 100% Neanderthal.  Neanderthals are those humanoids that died out due to lack of intelligence. The only reason you lost your ability to produce melanin in your skin was due to a genetic mutation that renders you highly susceptible to skin cancer.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to live until my quality of life goes down the shitter.
> The point is,if left to their own devices,I highly doubt the American indian would have ever advanced. So they'd still be dying at 35 or 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that quality is based on a value system right?  Why is your doubt suddenly fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont be stupid. We both know that if you're healthy at 40,50,60,70? You dont want to die.
> Health is the leading factor when it comes to quality of life. The rest will take care of itself assuming you didnt screw up in your youth.
Click to expand...


That was a great deflection. All you did was tell me _your_ value system. You never explained how what you think is *quality* pertains to everyone else.  You neglected to tell me how what you doubt makes it a fact?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> without whites, who would they have to kick around and blame for all their woes in life?
> 
> This administration want's to make sure they don't forget...why do you see all the "white privilege" threads, whites are racist, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know? That thought has never crossed my mind....ever! Until you just brought it up,thanks for the laugh. And it gives me insight on your thought process ..or lack thereof.
Click to expand...



It doesnt cross the minds of most low hanging fruit white guys that whine about AA.  Well not until the evidence smacks them in the face.

Sally Kohn: Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others | TIME.com



> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women  white women in particular  have benefited disproportionately. *According to one study, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldnt have otherwise held but for affirmative action.*


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, how would whites learn the latest cool things to say 5 years too late?  American culture would tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really scrapping the bottom of the barrel now.
Click to expand...


Seems more like you ran out of semi funny retorts.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> without whites, who would they have to kick around and blame for all their woes in life?
> 
> This administration want's to make sure they don't forget...why do you see all the "white privilege" threads, whites are racist, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.
Click to expand...


Without whites who would blacks blame for not hiring them or not giving them a bigger paycheck?


----------



## DriftingSand

Nutz said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black would be much better off without white Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...we would be even better off without racist Teapers too!
> 
> If we lost liberals and Teapers....there would be no stopping us as a nation.
Click to expand...


The first "Teapers" were the founding fathers who wrote the document that gives you the right to hate them and speak out against them.  They're blood was shed so that you could criticize their "Teaper" philosophy.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> without whites, who would they have to kick around and blame for all their woes in life?
> 
> This administration want's to make sure they don't forget...why do you see all the "white privilege" threads, whites are racist, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without whites who would blacks blame for not hiring them or not giving them a bigger paycheck?
Click to expand...


Hey you finally came back after disappearing mysteriously.  Do you want to tackle the question I posed for you?

DNA evidence for the Egyptians.

Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.[


----------



## Swagger

The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.

 For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.


----------



## mudwhistle

Swagger said:


> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.



Sounds like you want them to dump technology and live like they did 500 years ago. 

Also sounds like you aren't being serious.......as usual.


----------



## Friends

mudwhistle said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want them to dump technology and live like they did 500 years ago.
> 
> Also sounds like you aren't being serious.......as usual.
Click to expand...

 
500 years ago they were eating each other. A lot of them still are.


----------



## Swagger

mudwhistle said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want them to dump technology and live like they did 500 years ago.
> 
> Also sounds like you aren't being serious.......as usual.
Click to expand...


I am being serious, but perhaps I haven't made myself clear. I wouldn't object to providing medical equipment, architectual advice and and telling them how to building a nuclear reactor, but they'd be encouraged to do it themselves. I certainly wouldn't want to isolate Africa from technological developments, either.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process *the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.*



Why would that need to happen when whites would never have been able to accomplish these things without being introduced to the maths and sciences necessary to do this by Black Africans?


----------



## Stephanie

Look at Africa and you have your answer


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want them to dump technology and live like they did 500 years ago.
> 
> Also sounds like you aren't being serious.......as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 500 years ago they were eating each other. A lot of them still are.
Click to expand...


Whites have always ate each other. Most of the cannibals throughout history are white. There are probably quite a few operating in the US as we speak.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites who would blacks blame for not hiring them or not giving them a bigger paycheck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you finally came back after disappearing mysteriously.  Do you want to tackle the question I posed for you?
> 
> DNA evidence for the Egyptians.
> 
> Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.[
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You refused to answer my simple question so I went on to bigger and better things.  One-sided conversations don't work well for me.


----------



## Asclepias

Stephanie said:


> Look at Africa and you have your answer



I have.  I still don't see why something whites built due to being taught math and science from Black people now needs to disappear from Black lands. What kind of idiot are you?


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process *the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that need to happen when whites would never have been able to accomplish these things without being introduced to the maths and sciences necessary to do this by Black Africans?
Click to expand...


Then Blacks should have no problem replacing the infrastructure Whites would destroy before leaving.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites who would blacks blame for not hiring them or not giving them a bigger paycheck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you finally came back after disappearing mysteriously.  Do you want to tackle the question I posed for you?
> 
> DNA evidence for the Egyptians.
> 
> Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refused to answer my simple question so I went on to bigger and better things.  One-sided conversations don't work well for me.
Click to expand...


Thats because you didnt answer mine.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process *the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that need to happen when whites would never have been able to accomplish these things without being introduced to the maths and sciences necessary to do this by Black Africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then Blacks should have no problem replacing the infrastructure Whites would destroy before leaving.
Click to expand...


We wouldn't but what makes you think you would be able to do that?  Are you admitting that white people cannot compete on a level playing field without destroying things?


----------



## peach174

Stephanie said:


> Look at Africa and you have your answer



Detroit is another one for that answer.
The blacks ran 90% of the whites out of that city.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want them to dump technology and live like they did 500 years ago.
> 
> Also sounds like you aren't being serious.......as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 years ago they were eating each other. A lot of them still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have always ate each other. Most of the cannibals throughout history are white. There are probably quite a few operating in the US as we speak.
Click to expand...


I could bring up some true, historical documentation to the contrary but the pics are too gruesome and the subject matter too horrendous. Unfortunately, cannibalism crosses racial bounds but the historical record shows that it's more prevalent in areas like New Guinea, South America, and Africa.


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that need to happen when whites would never have been able to accomplish these things without being introduced to the maths and sciences necessary to do this by Black Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Blacks should have no problem replacing the infrastructure Whites would destroy before leaving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We wouldn't but what makes you think you would be able to do that?  Are you admitting that white people cannot compete on a level playing field without destroying things?
Click to expand...


It's simply a hypothesis, and the removal of White infrastructure isn't meant as a spiteful reaction to Whites being shown the door by the Black majority. If Blacks reclaimed their culture, yet continued to rely on the infrastructure and technology created and maintained by the outgoing Whites, it would seem like a hollow move.


----------



## Stephanie

peach174 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Africa and you have your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is another one for that answer.
> The blacks ran 90% of the whites out of that city.
Click to expand...


yep, I was going to put Detroit on the list


----------



## CrusaderFrank

White Democrats gave blacks: Fatherless households where 72% of black kids grow up in a single parent household and failing public schools where 40% drop out and of the 60% who "Graduate" 2/3 of them need remedial reading and math to function at Community College level.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 500 years ago they were eating each other. A lot of them still are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always ate each other. Most of the cannibals throughout history are white. There are probably quite a few operating in the US as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could bring up some true, historical documentation to the contrary but the pics are too gruesome and the subject matter too horrendous. Unfortunately, cannibalism crosses racial bounds but the historical record shows that it's more prevalent in areas like New Guinea, South America, and Africa.
Click to expand...


I can do the same thing and show its more prevalent among whites. This is even with white people providing the documentation. I have a strong stomach. Go for it.


----------



## DriftingSand

peach174 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Africa and you have your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is another one for that answer.
> The blacks ran 90% of the whites out of that city.
Click to expand...


Detroit is in shambles.  The Mayor and City Council members should be held accountable:









City Council | City of Detroit | www.detroitmi.gov


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Blacks should have no problem replacing the infrastructure Whites would destroy before leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't but what makes you think you would be able to do that?  Are you admitting that white people cannot compete on a level playing field without destroying things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's simply a hypothesis, and the removal of White infrastructure isn't meant as a spiteful reaction to Whites being shown the door by the Black majority. If Blacks reclaimed their culture, yet continued to rely on the infrastructure and technology created and maintained by the outgoing Whites, it would seem like a hollow move.
Click to expand...


Our culture is education and spiritual learning.  The oldest university still standing is in Africa. The teacher gets credit for teaching the student to create. There is nothing hollow about that.  besides I dont really care what a white person thinks is hollow.


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't but what makes you think you would be able to do that?  Are you admitting that white people cannot compete on a level playing field without destroying things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply a hypothesis, and the removal of White infrastructure isn't meant as a spiteful reaction to Whites being shown the door by the Black majority. If Blacks reclaimed their culture, yet continued to rely on the infrastructure and technology created and maintained by the outgoing Whites, it would seem like a hollow move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our culture is education and spiritual learning.  The oldest university still standing is in Africa. The teacher gets credit for teaching the student to create. There is nothing hollow about that.
Click to expand...


If you sold your house would you leave all your possessions behind for the next occupant to enjoy?


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply a hypothesis, and the removal of White infrastructure isn't meant as a spiteful reaction to Whites being shown the door by the Black majority. If Blacks reclaimed their culture, yet continued to rely on the infrastructure and technology created and maintained by the outgoing Whites, it would seem like a hollow move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our culture is education and spiritual learning.  The oldest university still standing is in Africa. The teacher gets credit for teaching the student to create. There is nothing hollow about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you sold your house would you leave all your possessions behind for the next occupant to enjoy?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with our discussion?  If you are trying to speak metaphorically you fail. You dont have a home to sale.


----------



## Swagger

Face it, Asclepias. If the races were to go their seperate ways, your people's future wouldn't be very bright, whereas White people would thrive.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Face it, Asclepias. If the races were to go their seperate ways, your people's future wouldn't be very bright, whereas White people would thrive.



Sorry Swagger. We are survivors and creators. Nature selected us as the finished product called homo sapiens sapiens.  There is a reason we developed the religions, maths, and sciences and had to teach them to you....twice.  Practically all intelligent people know that.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you finally came back after disappearing mysteriously.  Do you want to tackle the question I posed for you?
> 
> DNA evidence for the Egyptians.
> 
> Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You refused to answer my simple question so I went on to bigger and better things.  One-sided conversations don't work well for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because you didnt answer mine.
Click to expand...


My question came first.  You answer first.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refused to answer my simple question so I went on to bigger and better things.  One-sided conversations don't work well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you didnt answer mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question came first.  You answer first.
Click to expand...


As you can clearly see, you never provided proof of white egyptian DNA. Then you tried to change the subject. You cant confuse someone that sees clearly.  Are you afraid to finish this topic?  



DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here.  White mummies found in Egypt:
> 
> Mummies and mummy hair from ancient Egypt. | Mathilda's Anthropology Blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats not DNA try again.* On top of that her theory has soundly been debunked. Ever wonder what embalming will do to your hair not to mention there are Africans with straight hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you consider all South Africans to be African?*
Click to expand...


----------



## BriannaMichele

peach174 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Africa and you have your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is another one for that answer.
> 
> The blacks ran 90% of the whites out of that city.
Click to expand...



Businesses closing is what ran whites out of that city. 


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on who you ask the indians had anywhere from fifteen thousand years to millions of years to advance.
> 
> 
> 
> No,we wont ever know for sure that they wouldnt have advanced. But considering they were still in the stone age when we met up with em I'd have to say it wouldnt be likely without outside input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Europe is connected to 2 other continents so Caucasians can't neccesarily take all the credit for their success. As I had mentioned earlier if whites had come to Africa and North America to share knowledge, technology, and medicine, things might have been different. And even if natives hadn't advanced like Europeans did they would still be living in harmony with the earth rather than destroying it like "advanced civilizations" such as ourselves do today. Most importantly they wouldn't have been killed off or be living in reservations rather than on the land that's rightfully theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for the noble savage routine. The land they were living on changed hands many times before we came along. And you can bet the property swap was anything but bloodless.
> 
> Everyone was a conqueror in those days. Some were just better at it......for whatever reason.
Click to expand...



Regardless the native culture is being lost and dwindled to nothing along with their population. That wouldn't have happened if it weren't for foreign influence. Simple as that. 


Pinky


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Africa and you have your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is another one for that answer.
> 
> The blacks ran 90% of the whites out of that city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Businesses closing is what ran whites out of that city.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
Click to expand...


I disagree. 

I'm going to be very blunt here. White people prefer to live amonst other White people. Even liberals, in spite of what they'd rather have you believe. Black people don't like living among White people because they're so in awe of them, rather they're attracted to the lifestyle and comforts White people are famous for creating and maintaining. I'm not saying that Blacks are incapaple of achieving the same standards, just that White people have much greater experience when it comes to urban planning, and the huge civil engineering projects that cities rely on. Without wanting to be arrogant, even though I can forgive you for thinking otherwise, White people are masters at creating and maintaining complex infrastrutcure. We've been doing it since Roman times in Europe.

Anyway, in the case of Detroit, White people left and retreated to the suburbs because they weren't comfortable with living among Blacks. When they left, they took the tax base with them. And chaos has ruled in that corner of America ever since.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.


Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is another one for that answer.
> 
> The blacks ran 90% of the whites out of that city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businesses closing is what ran whites out of that city.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> I'm going to be very blunt here. White people prefer to live amonst other White people. Even liberals, in spite of what they'd rather have you believe. Black people don't like living among White people because they're so in awe of them, rather they're attracted to the lifestyle and comforts White people are famous for creating and maintaining. I'm not saying that Blacks are incapaple of achieving the same standards, just that White people have much greater experience when it comes to urban planning, and the huge civil engineering projects that cities rely on. Without wanting to be arrogant, even though I can forgive you for thinking otherwise, White people are masters at creating and maintaining complex infrastrutcure. We've been doing it since Roman times in Europe.
> 
> Anyway, in the case of Detroit, White people left and retreated to the suburbs because they weren't comfortable with living among Blacks. When they left, they took the tax base with them. And chaos has ruled in that corner of America ever since.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't because thats actually what happened. The auto industry being outsourced caused factories to shut down. More people lost jobs. Others moved away both Black middle class and White. The money anticipated in the budget due to tax revenue fell.  The city planners decided to live on credit until the cards came tumbling down. 

There are thousands of African American engineers in every field. I belong to several organizations boasting memberships in the thousands. Simply put since Blacks taught whites how to create these environments, what makes you think they couldnt handle it without whites?  Everywhere you turn there are numerous Black person in every field necessary to make whites a non necessity.

Here are some links with a few examples to assist with your education.

Profiles: Engineers in the Present

The job outlook is promising for African American engineers

Face it Swagger. If a plaque hit that killed all the white engineers right this second no one would notice.


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> Pinky



I think the problem lies with inter-racial suspicion being compounded by something a great number of Blacks - all over the Western world - have bought into and use as a means of expressing themselves: rap music and its culture. 

People dislike people and things they believe pose a threat to their wellbeing and property; and rap music exudes a threatening image. When people adopt the lifestyle, appearance and mannerism promoted by rap music then they're going to attract suspicion and negativity, however passively. I can understand why Black people would use it as a means of opposing mainstream culture, which they correctly percieve to be more representitive and favourable towards Whites, but I think they'd be less of a social outcast if they were a bit more polite and less threatening about the way in which they rebel against the mainstream, dominant culture/society. I mean, a White person would most likley find themselves in the same situation as young Black men and women if they went around wearing an armband with a Swastika on it. Another instance I can offer you are Irish Travellers. You hardly get them in the U.S., but over here they've earned a reputation for being violent, dishonest and aggressive towards those they believe to be outsiders. I'd sooner live next door to or offer a ride to a Black man or woman than those pikey savages.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks, who would whites blame for them not being able to get a job?  Even though white women benefit more from AA, white people swear Blacks are taking their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites who would blacks blame for not hiring them or not giving them a bigger paycheck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you finally came back after disappearing mysteriously.  Do you want to tackle the question I posed for you?
> 
> DNA evidence for the Egyptians.
> 
> Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.[
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  Not sure why you want to hang your hat on ancient history all the time. How about we look at things as they are now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Blacks should have no problem replacing the infrastructure Whites would destroy before leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't but what makes you think you would be able to do that?  Are you admitting that white people cannot compete on a level playing field without destroying things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's simply a hypothesis, and the removal of White infrastructure isn't meant as a spiteful reaction to Whites being shown the door by the Black majority. If Blacks reclaimed their culture, yet continued to rely on the infrastructure and technology created and maintained by the outgoing Whites, it would seem like a hollow move.
Click to expand...


  If they are anything like inner city blacks pride wont be an issue. Life doesnt get anymore hollow then living off a government check.......


----------



## BriannaMichele

That's exactly why I don't like rap music. When rap was born it was about expressing ones self and shedding light on racial inequality. New rap has done an exquisite job of creating more racial divide and tension. It only encourages black people to behave violently and disrespectfully. It focuses primarily on gaining wealth illegally and violently (usually at the expense of other black people whether physically or financially) It's especially confusing when I see women listening to rap that portrays women as sexual objects that are used and thrown away like garbage. Its a genre of music that promotes crime, illiteracy, violence and prostitution. It has successfully misguided young African Americans into being everything but successful. If rappers really cared about the black community they would promote education, respect, tolerance, discipline, and love. 


Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem lies with inter-racial suspicion being compounded by something a great number of Blacks - all over the Western world - have bought into and use as a means of expressing themselves: rap music and its culture.
> 
> People dislike people and things they believe pose a threat to their wellbeing and property; *and rap music exudes a threatening image.* When people adopt the lifestyle, appearance and mannerism promoted by rap music then they're going to attract suspicion and negativity, however passively. I can understand why Black people would use it as a means of opposing mainstream culture, which they correctly percieve to be more representitive and favourable towards Whites, but I think they'd be less of a social outcast if they were a bit more polite and less threatening about the way in which they rebel against the mainstream, dominant culture/society.
Click to expand...


As usual white people like you think everything Black people do is about you. 
You also revealed how insecure you are when you label the music as threatening.

Rap music/Hip Hop is multicultural in its roots and present day form. The music you have been conditioned to associate with Black people (gangsta rap) actually has more white consumers. Hip Hop is about survival, growth, and overcoming the odds. If you have a shilling available please go buy a clue.

http://vimeo.com/16642964


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites who would blacks blame for not hiring them or not giving them a bigger paycheck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you finally came back after disappearing mysteriously.  Do you want to tackle the question I posed for you?
> 
> DNA evidence for the Egyptians.
> 
> Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure why you want to hang your hat on ancient history all the time. How about we look at things as they are now?
Click to expand...


I wasnt hanging my hat on anything. He made the claim the Egyptians were white. I engaged him and he couldn't prove it. What in my post made you think I was hanging my hat anywhere?  If we look at things as how they are now Blacks would be massively successful without whites. We have the personnel to do it. I understand that comes as a shock to you.  Please tell me a field where Blacks are not represented?


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> That's exactly why I don't like rap music. When rap was born it was about expressing ones self and shedding light on racial inequality. New rap has done an exquisite job of creating more racial divide and tension. It only encourages black people to behave violently and disrespectfully. It focuses primarily on gaining wealth illegally and violently (usually at the expense of other black people whether physically or financially) It's especially confusing when I see women listening to rap that portrays women as sexual objects that are used and thrown away like garbage. Its a genre of music that promotes crime, illiteracy, violence and prostitution. It has successfully misguided young African Americans into being everything but successful. If rappers really cared about the black community they would promote education, respect, tolerance, discipline, and love.
> 
> 
> Pinky



They do. You have ignore the rap created for imbeciles to listen to and find the good stuff. The record companies know their top consumers prefer gangsta rap so thats what they put on.  The people you see spotlighted by these record labels are taking the route of getting paid. There are probably 20 conscious rappers to every 1 gangsta rapper. You just have to ignore the marketing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Europe is connected to 2 other continents so Caucasians can't neccesarily take all the credit for their success. As I had mentioned earlier if whites had come to Africa and North America to share knowledge, technology, and medicine, things might have been different. And even if natives hadn't advanced like Europeans did they would still be living in harmony with the earth rather than destroying it like "advanced civilizations" such as ourselves do today. Most importantly they wouldn't have been killed off or be living in reservations rather than on the land that's rightfully theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for the noble savage routine. The land they were living on changed hands many times before we came along. And you can bet the property swap was anything but bloodless.
> 
> Everyone was a conqueror in those days. Some were just better at it......for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless the native culture is being lost and dwindled to nothing along with their population. That wouldn't have happened if it weren't for foreign influence. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
Click to expand...


  If it hadn't been us it would have been someone else. The Spaniards were already knocking at the door,and they were no pussycats.
  In fact they were a lot like the radical muslims of today,convert or die.
When you look at it the indians should be thankful it was us,because it could have been MUCH worse.
   This blame America thing is getting pretty old. We give more in aid to the rest of the world then anyone.
  Can you think of a better foreign invader for those days?  .........I can't.

    And no that land was not rightfully theirs,they stole it from someone else. 
If I want to use your logic that land is ours now. We got it the same way they did...we took it.

   Why is it that everyone wants to go after the winner?


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> That's exactly why I don't like rap music. When rap was born it was about expressing ones self and shedding light on racial inequality. New rap has done an exquisite job of creating more racial divide and tension. It only encourages black people to behave violently and disrespectfully. It focuses primarily on gaining wealth illegally and violently (usually at the expense of other black people whether physically or financially) It's especially confusing when I see women listening to rap that portrays women as sexual objects that are used and thrown away like garbage. Its a genre of music that promotes crime, illiteracy, violence and prostitution. It has successfully misguided young African Americans into being everything but successful. If rappers really cared about the black community they would promote education, respect, tolerance, discipline, and love.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;



Something a lot of people are ignorant of or deliberately overlook is that, although in the minority performance wise, White people are equally to blame for gangsta rap, seeing as they dominate the record labels responsible for publishing this degeneracy at the corporate level. They could pull the plug on gangsta rap overnight, but because the image it sells makes a select few incredibly rich, they won't. And White people seem OK with it, but still object to feeling uneasy among African Americans who adhere the lifestyle promoted by gangsta rap.


PS. There's a rapper who calls himself Chamillionaire who is clever, funny and keeps himself informed of current events. All of those attributes are clearly expressed in his music and videos. If only his peers would emulate that. Think of the example that would be set to young Black men and women across the world if his wise and calm attitude was to become the norm in the culture of gangsta rap. He still dresses the same as the knuckle-draggers packin' heat, but he certainly doesn't behave like them.


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black would be much better off without white Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...we would be even better off without racist Teapers too!
> 
> If we lost liberals and Teapers....there would be no stopping us as a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first "Teapers" were the founding fathers who wrote the document that gives you the right to hate them and speak out against them.  They're blood was shed so that you could criticize their "Teaper" philosophy.
Click to expand...


Quit perverting American history.  Our forefathers were not teapers in any way, shape or form .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> Pinky



  While I'll admit there are very few blacks in my neighborhood,the ones that do live here seem to just be your average upper middle class family. ...who just happen to be black.
   You know the type ...they're the ones a lot blacks consider to be uncle toms.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for the noble savage routine. The land they were living on changed hands many times before we came along. And you can bet the property swap was anything but bloodless.
> 
> Everyone was a conqueror in those days. Some were just better at it......for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless the native culture is being lost and dwindled to nothing along with their population. That wouldn't have happened if it weren't for foreign influence. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it hadn't been us it would have been someone else. The Spaniards were already knocking at the door,and they were no pussycats.
> In fact they were a lot like the radical muslims of today,convert or die.
> When you look at it the indians should be thankful it was us,because it could have been MUCH worse.
> This blame America thing is getting pretty old. We give more in aid to the rest of the world then anyone.
> Can you think of a better foreign invader for those days?  .........I can't.
> 
> *And no that land was not rightfully theirs,they stole it from someone else. *
> If I want to use your logic that land is ours now. We got it the same way they did...we took it.
> 
> Why is it that everyone wants to go after the winner?
Click to expand...


Who told you they stole the land from anyone else?  Let me guess. A white scholar trying to rationalize what whites did to NA's. I'd love to see a peer reviewed article on the subject.  

The thing you neglect to mention in all this that these groups did not commit genocide against each other when they did eventually get down to fighting. This was after negotiations had failed. The losing party simply moved on to other land.  There is a reason the constitution was modeled on their approach to dealing with each other.


----------



## BriannaMichele

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for the noble savage routine. The land they were living on changed hands many times before we came along. And you can bet the property swap was anything but bloodless.
> 
> Everyone was a conqueror in those days. Some were just better at it......for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless the native culture is being lost and dwindled to nothing along with their population. That wouldn't have happened if it weren't for foreign influence. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it hadn't been us it would have been someone else. The Spaniards were already knocking at the door,and they were no pussycats.
> In fact they were a lot like the radical muslims of today,convert or die.
> When you look at it the indians should be thankful it was us,because it could have been MUCH worse.
> This blame America thing is getting pretty old. We give more in aid to the rest of the world then anyone.
> Can you think of a better foreign invader for those days?  .........I can't.
> 
> And no that land was not rightfully theirs,they stole it from someone else.
> If I want to use your logic that land is ours now. We got it the same way they did...we took it.
> 
> Why is it that everyone wants to go after the winner?
Click to expand...



I said foreign influence. In general. Things definitely would have been much worse had the Spanish conquistadors taken over but they are still Europeans. It's extremely unlikely that the natives would have been able to protect their land and fend off other European settlers but I'm speaking more along the lines of complete isolation from the outside world. Hypothetically. Unless of course it was to come visit share knowledge medicine and leave immediately after. Not very realistic I know. Just trying to imagine what North America would be like under those circumstances. Like a cheesy movie intro "IN A WOOOOORLD, WHERE NATIVE AMERICANS....."


Pinky


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless the native culture is being lost and dwindled to nothing along with their population. That wouldn't have happened if it weren't for foreign influence. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it hadn't been us it would have been someone else. The Spaniards were already knocking at the door,and they were no pussycats.
> In fact they were a lot like the radical muslims of today,convert or die.
> When you look at it the indians should be thankful it was us,because it could have been MUCH worse.
> This blame America thing is getting pretty old. We give more in aid to the rest of the world then anyone.
> Can you think of a better foreign invader for those days?  .........I can't.
> 
> *And no that land was not rightfully theirs,they stole it from someone else. *
> If I want to use your logic that land is ours now. We got it the same way they did...we took it.
> 
> Why is it that everyone wants to go after the winner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you they stole the land from anyone else?  Let me guess. A white scholar trying to rationalize what whites did to NA's. I'd love to see a peer reviewed article on the subject.
> 
> The thing you neglect to mention in all this that these groups did not commit genocide against each other when they did eventually get down to fighting. This was after negotiations had failed. The losing party simply moved on to other land.  There is a reason the constitution was modeled on their approach to dealing with each other.
Click to expand...


  You crack me up. The indians were killing each other for the best lands and enslaving their enemies for millennia.
  You're starting to come of as a clown here.


----------



## Taz

Blacks cornered the crack market all by themselves. See? Good things happen when whitey's not around.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'll admit there are very few blacks in my neighborhood,the ones that do live here seem to just be your average upper middle class family. ...who just happen to be black.
> You know the type ...they're the ones a lot blacks consider to be uncle toms.
Click to expand...


No one considers me an uncle tom and I live in a high upper middle class neighborhood. Just to enlighten you on the definition. A uncle tom is a black person that throws his people under the bus in order to please white people.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it hadn't been us it would have been someone else. The Spaniards were already knocking at the door,and they were no pussycats.
> In fact they were a lot like the radical muslims of today,convert or die.
> When you look at it the indians should be thankful it was us,because it could have been MUCH worse.
> This blame America thing is getting pretty old. We give more in aid to the rest of the world then anyone.
> Can you think of a better foreign invader for those days?  .........I can't.
> 
> *And no that land was not rightfully theirs,they stole it from someone else. *
> If I want to use your logic that land is ours now. We got it the same way they did...we took it.
> 
> Why is it that everyone wants to go after the winner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you they stole the land from anyone else?  Let me guess. A white scholar trying to rationalize what whites did to NA's. I'd love to see a peer reviewed article on the subject.
> 
> The thing you neglect to mention in all this that these groups did not commit genocide against each other when they did eventually get down to fighting. This was after negotiations had failed. The losing party simply moved on to other land.  There is a reason the constitution was modeled on their approach to dealing with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crack me up. The indians were killing each other for the best lands and enslaving their enemies for millennia.
> You're starting to come of as a clown here.
Click to expand...


You beat me to the coming off as a clown part. Does that mean you dont have a peer reviewed article with input from NA's themselves?


----------



## BriannaMichele

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'll admit there are very few blacks in my neighborhood,the ones that do live here seem to just be your average upper middle class family. ...who just happen to be black.
> 
> You know the type ...they're the ones a lot blacks consider to be uncle toms.
Click to expand...



Bahahahaha! I know the the term. Unfortunately a lot of black people are misusing that term to refer to blacks who are educated and successful. I've even been called a "house nigga" before because I speak well and how light my skins is.


Pinky


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless the native culture is being lost and dwindled to nothing along with their population. That wouldn't have happened if it weren't for foreign influence. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it hadn't been us it would have been someone else. The Spaniards were already knocking at the door,and they were no pussycats.
> In fact they were a lot like the radical muslims of today,convert or die.
> When you look at it the indians should be thankful it was us,because it could have been MUCH worse.
> This blame America thing is getting pretty old. We give more in aid to the rest of the world then anyone.
> Can you think of a better foreign invader for those days?  .........I can't.
> 
> And no that land was not rightfully theirs,they stole it from someone else.
> If I want to use your logic that land is ours now. We got it the same way they did...we took it.
> 
> Why is it that everyone wants to go after the winner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said foreign influence. In general. Things definitely would have been much worse had the Spanish conquistadors taken over but they are still Europeans. It's extremely unlikely that the natives would have been able to protect their land and fend off other European settlers but I'm speaking more along the lines of complete isolation from the outside world. Hypothetically. Unless of course it was to come visit share knowledge medicine and leave immediately after. Not very realistic I know. Just trying to imagine what North America would be like under those circumstances. Like a cheesy movie intro "IN A WOOOOORLD, WHERE NATIVE AMERICANS....."
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


  If you want to talk hypothetical,yeah that would be interesting to see what they would have done if left to their own devices.


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'll admit there are very few blacks in my neighborhood,the ones that do live here seem to just be your average upper middle class family. ...who just happen to be black.
> 
> You know the type ...they're the ones a lot blacks consider to be uncle toms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahahaha! I know the the term. Unfortunately a lot of black people are misusing that term to refer to blacks who are educated and successful. I've even been called a "house nigga" before because I speak well and how light my skins is.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


My wife got that a lot. She grew up in a predominantly white wealthy area.


----------



## Huey

Taz said:


> Blacks cornered the crack market all by themselves. See? Good things happen when whitey's not around.



Well who invented "crack","whitey" who brought it into the Black neighborhoods..."whitey",then Blacks got rich selling it more then "whitey",now whitey's jealous.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Huey said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks cornered the crack market all by themselves. See? Good things happen when whitey's not around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well who invented "crack","whitey" who brought it into the Black neighborhoods..."whitey",then Blacks got rich selling it more then "whitey",now whitey's jealous.
Click to expand...


So you're saying whites are jealous of crack dealers? I dont know about you,but three hots and a cot for 25 years doesn't sound like all that great of a retirement plan.


----------



## fbj

warwulf said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just ship all the negroids back to their beloved Afroca and find out?? Let POSs like assclapius and dogsomething show the world dat dey done be as goot as da white man and turn that turd world shithole into the black utopia they all think they can make without the white devils.
> Good riddance TOO!
Click to expand...



But that sounds like it would be boring


----------



## BriannaMichele

This thread is like racist bait. It has successfully drawn the attention of black users (some white) who are actually interested in this subject and racist users who are only here to antagonize them. This thread was created to be a failure. 


Pinky


----------



## Nutz

BriannaMichele said:


> This thread is like racist bait. It has successfully drawn the attention of black users (some white) who are actually interested in this subject and racist users who are only here to antagonize them. This thread was created to be a failure.
> 
> 
> Pinky



Welcome to USMB


----------



## fbj

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'll admit there are very few blacks in my neighborhood,the ones that do live here seem to just be your average upper middle class family. ...who just happen to be black.
> You know the type ...they're the ones a lot blacks consider to be uncle toms.
Click to expand...



Is that because they don't listen to rap music?


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> This thread is like racist bait. It has successfully drawn the attention of black users (some white) who are actually interested in this subject and racist users who are only here to antagonize them. This thread was created to be a failure.
> 
> 
> Pinky



Par for the course. You can tell the really insecure ones because they try their best to convince you there is no way Black people can succeed without white people. Destroys their illusion of superiority. I'd bet money not one of them could set up a computer network in their own home let alone do a nationwide network with redundancy built in.


----------



## Mac1958

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



Whites don't have to leave for blacks to be better off.

If certain narcissistic whites would stop trying to "help" blacks, stop lowering standards for them, stop telling them from the day they're born that someone is out to get them, stop making excuses for things they do wrong, stop isolating them from the rest of society, we would quickly find that blacks are as capable as anyone else of taking care of themselves and would do just fine.  100%.

Now, full disclosure, it would take some time, as generations of blacks have been brought up in this terribly destructive environment.  Even if this started today, it would certainly take time for the positive effects to manifest as they worked through the culture.  The damage we have done is deep and wide.  I'd look at it as essentially racial/cultural PTSD.  We can't expect to just snap our fingers.

Not holding my breath on this, of course, the race industry is far too lucrative, both financially and politically.

.


----------



## Taz

Without whites inventing stuff, blacks would still be living like hunter gatherers in mud huts all living in africa.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

fbj said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I guess my frustration lies with the assumptions that people make about blacks moving into white neighborhoods. Granted not all blacks are perfect citizens and neighbors but my family (predominately black) moved into a upperclass suburban neighborhood outside of Chicago after previously residing in a poor urban area out of state evenly populated by white and blacks with the minority being Hispanic. When we arrived in this new all white upper class suburbia, we were constantly watched by our neighbors, given dirty looks, and rudely ignored when attempting to strike up friendly conversation. Everyone assumed because we were black that we were criminals. I had a couple of black friends that had the cops called on them for walking down the street to catch a ride home because people assumed they were only in the neighborhood to rob houses. Obviously after a few years things calmed down because people realized my family were all civil well educated black people with good careers. I understand what you're saying it can just be hard to stay level headed and open minded sometimes when you feel as tho your race is being blamed for something. I'd imagine it must be harder for people who are entirely black. I'm only half or so  making it a little easier to be impartial.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'll admit there are very few blacks in my neighborhood,the ones that do live here seem to just be your average upper middle class family. ...who just happen to be black.
> You know the type ...they're the ones a lot blacks consider to be uncle toms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because they don't listen to rap music?
Click to expand...


  Hard to say. For all I know they listen to rap all the time...if they do,they're civil enough to keep down the volume so as not to disturb their neighbors while doing so.


----------



## Friends

Taz said:


> Without whites inventing stuff, blacks would still be living like hunter gatherers in mud huts all living in africa.


 
The Bantu in Africa have used agriculture for about four thousand years, and iron weapons for about two and a half thousand years. Nevertheless, both of these were begun by whites. They only gradually spread to sub Saharan Africa. 

The Bantu never developed a system of writing of their own. Their history can only be surmised through the study of archaeology, linguistics, and DNA.


----------



## squeeze berry

Nutz said:


> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.



really? how about racist blacks like you?


----------



## Nutz

squeeze berry said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? how about racist blacks like you?
Click to expand...


Why am I a racist...because I disagree with you?  Because I stand up to racists like you?  Please be specific.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites inventing stuff, blacks would still be living like hunter gatherers in mud huts all living in africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bantu in Africa have used agriculture for about four thousand years, and iron weapons for about two and a half thousand years. Nevertheless, both of these were begun by whites. They only gradually spread to sub Saharan Africa.
> 
> The Bantu never developed a system of writing of their own. Their history can only be surmised through the study of archaeology, linguistics, and DNA.
Click to expand...


Sorry again.  I know you must hate me debunking your prattle. Africans developed steel and iron centuries before whites did.  Agriculture was in effect before whites left their caves.  Africans have the oldest examples of the use of math as well. Contrary to popular belief a lot of the theorems supposedly discovered by the Greeks were Africans first. For instance the Pythagoras theorem. One look at the pyramids should suffice to let you know they had that figured out long before Greece existed.  Those are the largest triangles in the world.

There are 2 ancient writing systems in Africa that I am aware of. 1 no one has been able to decipher and the Egyptians. Africans wrote the first books and documents on papyrus. On top of that Africans have a great oral tradition which is more valid than any writing system. Get your myths checked out before parading them as facts.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites inventing stuff, blacks would still be living like hunter gatherers in mud huts all living in africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bantu in Africa have used agriculture for about four thousand years, and iron weapons for about two and a half thousand years. Nevertheless, both of these were begun by whites. They only gradually spread to sub Saharan Africa.
> 
> The Bantu never developed a system of writing of their own. Their history can only be surmised through the study of archaeology, linguistics, and DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry again.  I know you must hate me debunking your prattle. Africans developed steel and iron centuries before whites did.  Agriculture was in effect before whites left their caves.  Africans have the oldest examples of the use of math as well. Contrary to popular belief a lot of the theorems supposedly discovered by the Greeks were Africans first. For instance the Pythagoras theorem. One look at the pyramids should suffice to let you know they had that figured out long before Greece existed.  Those are the largest triangles in the world.
> 
> There are 2 ancient writing systems in Africa that I am aware of. 1 no one has been able to decipher and the Egyptians. Africans wrote the first books and documents on papyrus. On top of that Africans have a great oral tradition which is more valid than any writing system. Get your myths checked out before parading them as facts.
Click to expand...



&#128527;  get 'em. 


Pinky


----------



## DriftingSand

BriannaMichele said:


> This thread is like racist bait. It has successfully drawn the attention of black users (some white) who are actually interested in this subject and racist users who are only here to antagonize them. This thread was created to be a failure.
> 
> 
> Pinky



Some truth to that but there's two sides that that coin. There are at least two black, race baiters who routinely seek out these sorts of threads with the sole intent to stir the pot.  Both are obsessed with issues surrounding race and you can lay money down that they will participate in every thread where racial strife occurs.  It's not too hard to figure out who I'm talking about.


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bantu in Africa have used agriculture for about four thousand years, and iron weapons for about two and a half thousand years. Nevertheless, both of these were begun by whites. They only gradually spread to sub Saharan Africa.
> 
> The Bantu never developed a system of writing of their own. Their history can only be surmised through the study of archaeology, linguistics, and DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again.  I know you must hate me debunking your prattle. Africans developed steel and iron centuries before whites did.  Agriculture was in effect before whites left their caves.  Africans have the oldest examples of the use of math as well. Contrary to popular belief a lot of the theorems supposedly discovered by the Greeks were Africans first. For instance the Pythagoras theorem. One look at the pyramids should suffice to let you know they had that figured out long before Greece existed.  Those are the largest triangles in the world.
> 
> There are 2 ancient writing systems in Africa that I am aware of. 1 no one has been able to decipher and the Egyptians. Africans wrote the first books and documents on papyrus. On top of that Africans have a great oral tradition which is more valid than any writing system. Get your myths checked out before parading them as facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> &#128527;  get 'em.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


For Asclepias to "get" anyone, first he'd have to realise that the Pyramids in Egypt aren't "triangles", as triangles are two dimentional, whereas the Pyramids he's referring to are three dimentional.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again.  I know you must hate me debunking your prattle. Africans developed steel and iron centuries before whites did.  Agriculture was in effect before whites left their caves.  Africans have the oldest examples of the use of math as well. Contrary to popular belief a lot of the theorems supposedly discovered by the Greeks were Africans first. For instance the Pythagoras theorem. One look at the pyramids should suffice to let you know they had that figured out long before Greece existed.  Those are the largest triangles in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 ancient writing systems in Africa that I am aware of. 1 no one has been able to decipher and the Egyptians. Africans wrote the first books and documents on papyrus. On top of that Africans have a great oral tradition which is more valid than any writing system. Get your myths checked out before parading them as facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128527;  get 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Asclepias to "get" anyone, first he'd have to realise that the Pyramids in Egypt aren't "triangles", as triangles are two dimentional, whereas the Pyramids he's referring to are three dimentional.
Click to expand...



I think he was referring to the sides that make up a pyramid that are triangles. 


Pinky


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#128527;  get 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Asclepias to "get" anyone, first he'd have to realise that the Pyramids in Egypt aren't "triangles", as triangles are two dimentional, whereas the Pyramids he's referring to are three dimentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to the sides that make up a pyramid that are triangles.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


I think he was referring the the structures themselves, not the shape of the Pyramids' outer walls. In the post you quoted him on he clearly identifies the Pyramids as triangles, which they aren't.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Are we really nitpicking?


Pinky


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#128527;  get 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Asclepias to "get" anyone, first he'd have to realise that the Pyramids in Egypt aren't "triangles", as triangles are two dimentional, whereas the Pyramids he's referring to are three dimentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to the sides that make up a pyramid that are triangles.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


   I think you're giving asclepias to much credit....


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> Are we really nitpicking?
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;



Kind of. But Asclepias is living in a fantasy world if he truly believes - which I doubt he does - that Black Africans built the Pyramids and were responsible for a whole host of other technological and architictural advancements when there's no evidence of these brainwaves being present anywhere else on the African continent. Seems strange that you wouldn't enjoy those benefits yourself before you passed them onto others, no?

But tell me, Brianna. Do you buy in to what Asclepias claims, in that Blacks pioneered the fields of science, engineering, metallurgy and mathematics, etc.?


----------



## BriannaMichele

Are you implying that blacks aren't intelligent enough to have done so? 


Pinky


----------



## Friends

BriannaMichele said:


> Are you implying that blacks aren't intelligent enough to have done so?
> 
> 
> Pinky


 
I am not implying it. I am saying it. Look at the mess they make of any country they govern.


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> Are you implying that blacks aren't intelligent enough to have done so?
> 
> 
> Pinky



Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again. I know you must hate me debunking your prattle. Africans developed steel and iron centuries before whites did. Agriculture was in effect before whites left their caves. Africans have the oldest examples of the use of math as well. Contrary to popular belief a lot of the theorems supposedly discovered by the Greeks were Africans first. For instance the Pythagoras theorem. One look at the pyramids should suffice to let you know they had that figured out long before Greece existed. Those are the largest triangles in the world.
> 
> There are 2 ancient writing systems in Africa that I am aware of. 1 no one has been able to decipher and the Egyptians. Africans wrote the first books and documents on papyrus. On top of that Africans have a great oral tradition which is more valid than any writing system. Get your myths checked out before parading them as facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56847; get 'em.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Asclepias to "get" anyone, first he'd have to realise that the Pyramids in Egypt aren't "triangles", as triangles are two dimentional, whereas the Pyramids he's referring to are three dimentional.
Click to expand...

 
I must have gotten you then because on each of those pyramids there are 4 triangles. I knew I would get someone to bite on the "triangle" trap. I'm surprised it was you Swagger. I thought you more intelligent.


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56847; get 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Asclepias to "get" anyone, first he'd have to realise that the Pyramids in Egypt aren't "triangles", as triangles are two dimentional, whereas the Pyramids he's referring to are three dimentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to the sides that make up a pyramid that are triangles.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...

 
I frequently leave honey pots for dumb posters to try and correct.  Most of the time the really dumb ones get caught but this time it looks like I caught Swagger.


----------



## Taz

Without whites, blacks wouldn't know what a really good looking woman looks like.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we really nitpicking?
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of. But Asclepias is living in a fantasy world if he truly believes - which I doubt he does - that Black Africans built the Pyramids and were responsible for a whole host of other technological and architictural advancements when there's no evidence of these brainwaves being present anywhere else on the African continent. Seems strange that you wouldn't enjoy those benefits yourself before you passed them onto others, no?
> 
> But tell me, Brianna. Do you buy in to what Asclepias claims, in that Blacks pioneered the fields of science, engineering, metallurgy and mathematics, etc.?
Click to expand...

 
You are the one living in a fantasy world Swagger. Why are none of the mummies DNA identified as white if whites built the pyramids? For that matter why are the only ones DNA identified come back to Black super Saharan people in an even higher percentage than myself? Nothing like the pyramids existed in Europe simply because when those pyramids were being built Greece did not even exist yet. Do you really expect people to believe white people traveled to Egypt to build the pyramids in the desert when they could have built them in England? 

Ask yourself why not one of the great Greek philosophers become famous until after they studied in Egypt?  Ask yourself who is the first documented multi geniuses in world history?  Ask yourself why you even know what day it is?  Lets lay out the facts and see who has them and exactly who is living in a fantasy land.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that blacks aren't intelligent enough to have done so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.
Click to expand...



Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part. 


http://www.asbmb.org/asbmbtoday/asbmbtoday_article.aspx?id=32437



Metallurgy 

Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C  200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).


Medicine

Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.



Navigation

Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans. 



Astrology 


Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.

A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events. 


Math

Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).

the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius 
        - Ivan van sertima







Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Ps. There's a substantial amount of evidence that proves there WERE black pharaoh along with pyramids, temples, and monuments made by blacks pharaoh sand their people both in ancient Egypt and far south of Egypt ( to whatever jackass said that was false) 

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/print/2008/02/black-pharaohs/robert-draper-text


Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that blacks aren't intelligent enough to have done so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part.
> 
> 
> Great achievements in science and technology in ancient Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Metallurgy
> 
> Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C  200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).
> 
> 
> Medicine
> 
> Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation
> 
> Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Astrology
> 
> 
> Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.
> 
> A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events.
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).
> 
> the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius
> - Ivan van sertima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...

 
Unfortunately Swagger and the rest of crew will never admit any of it. It pretty much annihilates their arguments.  Ask him to produce a DNA report showing any of the Egyptians were anything other than Black.


----------



## Rotagilla

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They forget why they keep their hands in Africa now as it is. Easy access to resources especially if they finance power hungry warlords to keep the countries in a state of turmoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops ... you're tacitly pointing your finger at black Africans as part of the problem.  Care to re-word your post?
Click to expand...




DriftingSand said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestep #2.  Three's a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered my question.  Everyone returns to their place of origin.  Does that mean that if those people did not invent something they have built, they have to tear it down?
> 
> How about we make it easy...just tear everything down and start over...if you want a fair premise.  Are you going to invent the microwave and canned food or wait for someone else.  Are you going to invent a gun to hunt with or sharpen up a spear?
> 
> You want blacks to start over from scratch but you want whites to enjoy all spoils of every people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. We can keep the rules the same.  I have no problem with that. Germans, Americans, English, Canadians, etc. have taken turns inventing things for centuries.  I could get by with a GMC and do without a Porche or BMW. What would you drive?
Click to expand...


Germans, English, Canadians and (white) americans are all caucasians...


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


I heartily agree. Importing negroes was the worst mistake this country ever made.


... imagine how clean and safe american cities would be.
Imagine how empty the prisons would be.
Imagine how good the schools would be.
Imagine how much more advanced america would be without the constant drag of negro dysfunction.


----------



## jwoodie

Climate and topography hindered social and technological development in Sub-Saharan Africa.  There was little or no need to develop sophisticated means of preparing for winter, and all of the major rivers had cataracts (falls) which hindered communication and trade with other peoples and areas.  As a result family and tribal associations became the dominant organizational structure, which prevented the development of common written and spoken languages (which are essential to technological development).


----------



## Rotagilla

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously missed my point. Follow along. IF WHITES HAD NEVER VENTURED INTO AFRICA TO STEAL RESOURCES, PURCHASE SLAVES AND ATTEMPT TO CONQUER (as white men always have historically) AFRICA WOULDN'T BE IN THE TERRIBLE STATE THAT IT IS TODAY. Maybe if white men had come giving the gift of knowledge, technology and medicine things might be different. Just like North America and it's natives might have been different if the white man didn't come give them diseases, alcohol, take their land and murder the majority of their people.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American indian had the run of N. America since crossing the Bering land bridge during the ice age.
> When Europeans arrived the American indian hadnt advanced past the stone age and likely never would have.
Click to expand...


Precisely.

The same is true of africa.


----------



## Rotagilla

Taz said:


> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.





Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process *the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that need to happen when whites would never have been able to accomplish these things without being introduced to the maths and sciences necessary to do this by Black Africans?
Click to expand...


Afro centrist lies. 
africans didn't invent either math or science.


----------



## BriannaMichele

BriannaMichele said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that blacks aren't intelligent enough to have done so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part.
> 
> 
> http://www.asbmb.org/asbmbtoday/asbmbtoday_article.aspx?id=32437
> 
> 
> 
> Metallurgy
> 
> Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C  200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).
> 
> 
> Medicine
> 
> Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation
> 
> Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Astrology
> 
> 
> Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.
> 
> A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events.
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).
> 
> the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius
> - Ivan van sertima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...



Are guys blind or just ignoring everything I posted that's clearly from a good source not to mention the multiple other sources to back? 




Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture of corruption in Africa seems to be borne out of blacks judging themselves by European standards, as due to the world being shaped in the White man's image, they've been inundated with White society and what it expects from people since birth. That is why African leaders are so corrupt, because they crave all the goodies and innovations created by White society.
> 
> For Blacks, and Africa to be truly free, Blacks need to come together and reject White society and begin reclaiming the culture their ancestors developed before Europeans arrived in Africa. Only then would they be on the path to reclaiming their identity and racial sovereignty. All Whites would have to leave Africa, and in the process *the infrastructure Whites designed and built would have to be wiped from the landscape, leaving no trace of their presence whatsoever.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would that need to happen when whites would never have been able to accomplish these things without being introduced to the maths and sciences necessary to do this by Black Africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afro centrist lies.
> africans didn't invent either math or science.
Click to expand...


Your denial is amusing.  You want to step up and take the Pepsi challenge or are you afraid?


----------



## Rotagilla

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, blacks would only have themselves to blame for their collective failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that need to happen when whites would never have been able to accomplish these things without being introduced to the maths and sciences necessary to do this by Black Africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afro centrist lies.
> africans didn't invent either math or science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your denial is amusing.  You want to step up and take the Pepsi challenge or are you afraid?
Click to expand...


They didn't invent math or science. No challenge to it.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afro centrist lies.
> africans didn't invent either math or science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial is amusing.  You want to step up and take the Pepsi challenge or are you afraid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't invent math or science. No challenge to it.
Click to expand...


You want to place any bets on it by preponderance of evidence?  Say a week with the avatar of my choice?  All you have to do is prove the earliest known instance of math and science was not on the African continent.  What say you sissy?


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that blacks aren't intelligent enough to have done so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part.
> 
> 
> Great achievements in science and technology in ancient Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Metallurgy
> 
> Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C &#8212; 200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).
> 
> 
> Medicine
> 
> Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation
> 
> Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Astrology
> 
> 
> Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.
> 
> A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events.
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).
> 
> &#8220;the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius&#8221;
> - Ivan van sertima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
Click to expand...


If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.

Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.

You've yet to provide a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.


----------



## Rotagilla

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part.
> 
> 
> Great achievements in science and technology in ancient Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Metallurgy
> 
> Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C &#8212; 200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).
> 
> 
> Medicine
> 
> Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation
> 
> Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Astrology
> 
> 
> Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.
> 
> A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events.
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).
> 
> &#8220;the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius&#8221;
> - Ivan van sertima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.
> 
> Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.
> 
> You've yet to provid a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.
Click to expand...


Correct.
... the "source" is an afro centrist negress _biology_ teacher...citing OTHER afro centrist "historians".


----------



## Asclepias

I guess the 2 above dodge posts means no one is up for the challenge? 

If Europeans invented math and science why do we use the Egyptians calendar?


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part.
> 
> 
> Great achievements in science and technology in ancient Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Metallurgy
> 
> Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C  200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).
> 
> 
> Medicine
> 
> Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation
> 
> Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Astrology
> 
> 
> Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.
> 
> A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events.
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).
> 
> the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius
> - Ivan van sertima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.
> 
> Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.
> 
> *You've yet to provide a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.*
Click to expand...


No one is trying to convince you. You just need to prove your comments are correct. BTW we wont take any sources from white historians. They simply are not credible since we know they have lied repeatedly throughout the years. You need to convince me your source (which you have not listed yet) are credible.


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias, do really expect me to take seriously someone who claims they deliberately entered a falsehood into one of their posts to test others, when everyone knows you made a glaring mistake?


----------



## Rotagilla

Asclepias said:


> I guess the 2 above dodge posts means no one is up for the challenge?
> 
> If Europeans invented math and science why do we use the Egyptians calendar?



Who said europeans invented math and science?


----------



## BriannaMichele

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Could you answer my question, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part.
> 
> 
> Great achievements in science and technology in ancient Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Metallurgy
> 
> Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C  200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).
> 
> 
> Medicine
> 
> Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation
> 
> Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Astrology
> 
> 
> Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.
> 
> A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events.
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).
> 
> the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius
> - Ivan van sertima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.
> 
> Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.
> 
> You've yet to provide a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.
Click to expand...



Honestly I've just come to the conclusion that no matter how many sources I give you , how much substantial evidence I give you and the rest of the people on this page that are obviously white, it's never going to be enough because theirs just something about racist white men that can't stand the idea of intelligent black people actually making historically monumental accomplishments.


Pinky


----------



## Swagger

You call a blog "substantial evidence"? Even one that cites sources that have been widely debunked?


----------



## BriannaMichele

Quite frankly it's disgusting that you guys are being this stubborn.  "I want evidence of all white accomplishments in history from reliable sources or else you and every other white person can just throw it right out the window. First man on the moon was white but where's your evidence to prove he actually landed? Were you on the moon with him? I guess we can't be certain so the first man on the moon wasn't white. Erase it from history. White people are just lying. Your people haven't done squat and they still don't today  ........" That's how stupid, defensive and envious all of you sound....


Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And he's right. Look for yourself. Blacks may not be at the center of every ancient human accomplishment but they played a big part.
> 
> 
> Great achievements in science and technology in ancient Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Metallurgy
> 
> Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C  200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).
> 
> 
> Medicine
> 
> Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation
> 
> Most of us learn that Europeans were the first to sail to the Americas. However, several lines of evidence suggest that ancient Africans sailed to South America and Asia hundreds of years before Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Astrology
> 
> 
> Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood.
> 
> A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events.
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).
> 
> the nerve of the world has been deadened for centuries to the vibrations of African genius
> - Ivan van sertima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.
> 
> Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.
> 
> You've yet to provide a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I've just come to the conclusion that no matter how many sources I give you , how much substantial evidence I give you and the rest of the people on this page that are obviously white, it's never going to be enough because theirs just something about racist white men that can't stand the idea of intelligent black people actually making historically monumental accomplishments.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


...or you could research your "source" and see for yourself.

africans didn't discover math or science but no one here said they haven't made some contributions to civilization and society. Save all the drama and histrionics. 

Caucasians are the most accomplished race in the world, however. 
The most prominent, inventors, scientists, explorers, philosophers, mathematicians have all been caucasian.  
That's just the way it is.


----------



## BriannaMichele

This is how much I care



Pinky


----------



## Nutz

Rotagilla said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.
> 
> Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.
> 
> You've yet to provide a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I've just come to the conclusion that no matter how many sources I give you , how much substantial evidence I give you and the rest of the people on this page that are obviously white, it's never going to be enough because theirs just something about racist white men that can't stand the idea of intelligent black people actually making historically monumental accomplishments.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...or you could research your "source" and see for yourself.
> 
> africans didn't discover math or science but no one here said they haven't made some contributions to civilization and society. Save all the drama and histrionics.
> 
> Caucasians are the most accomplished race in the world, however.
> The most prominent, inventors, scientists, explorers, philosophers, mathematicians have all been caucasian.
> That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


And what do you do? (when you are not in jail)


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias, do really expect me to take seriously someone who claims they deliberately entered a falsehood into one of their posts to test others, when everyone knows you made a glaring mistake?



Do your really expect everyone to believe you didnt put your foot in your mouth?  Prove there are not 4 triangles on a pyramid. You will see how deeply you have exposed the limits of your knowledge.


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> This is how much I care
> 
> [HQ]* Lily Allen - Fuck You (Official Video Clip) *[HQ] - YouTube
> 
> 
> Pinky



That's very profound and eloquent. 
Great rebuttal.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.
> 
> Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.
> 
> You've yet to provide a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I've just come to the conclusion that no matter how many sources I give you , how much substantial evidence I give you and the rest of the people on this page that are obviously white, it's never going to be enough because theirs just something about racist white men that can't stand the idea of intelligent black people actually making historically monumental accomplishments.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caucasians are the most accomplished race in the world, however.
> The most prominent, inventors, scientists, explorers, philosophers, mathematicians have all been caucasian.
> That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


Yes they are after Africans built a foundation for them and continued to help them accomplish things up to present time. Africans are not the only ones that assisted you. The Chinese help you develop guns. Face it. White achievement only occurred because of substantial assistance from other cultures.  Practically everyone knows that. :


----------



## Esmeralda

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



What would be better is if people would just stop, just stop seeing people as different because they have a different complexion than you do.  Just stop thinking about it, stop worrying about it, stop making an issue of it. We are all the same; we are all members of the human race.  One race.  Stop dividing people up based on their color. People come in all colors, all shades from very pale to very dark: but it is just color.


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> Quite frankly it's disgusting that you guys are being this stubborn.  "I want evidence of all white accomplishments in history from reliable sources or else you and every other white person can just throw it right out the window. First man on the moon was white but where's your evidence to prove he actually landed? Were you on the moon with him? I guess we can't be certain so the first man on the moon wasn't white. Erase it from history. White people are just lying. Your people haven't done squat and they still don't today  ........" That's how stupid, defensive and envious all of you sound....
> 
> 
> Pinky




Dont let the clown brigade make you frustrated. Notice they keep avoiding the bet.


----------



## Rotagilla

Esmeralda said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be better is if people would just stop, just stop seeing people as different because they have a different complexion than you do.  Just stop thinking about it, stop worrying about it, stop making an issue of it. We are all the same; we are all members of the human race.  One race.  Stop dividing people up based on their color. People come in all colors, all shades from very pale to very dark: but it is just color.
Click to expand...


Human is a species, not a race.


Do you think the only difference between the races are "complexions" and "colors"?


----------



## Esmeralda

Rotagilla said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be better is if people would just stop, just stop seeing people as different because they have a different complexion than you do.  Just stop thinking about it, stop worrying about it, stop making an issue of it. We are all the same; we are all members of the human race.  One race.  Stop dividing people up based on their color. People come in all colors, all shades from very pale to very dark: but it is just color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human is a species, not a race.
> 
> 
> Do you think the only difference between the races are "complexions" and "colors"?
Click to expand...


ALL human beings are essentially the same. Only an ignorant racist and bigot would think otherwise.


----------



## Friends

Esmeralda said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would be better is if people would just stop, just stop seeing people as different because they have a different complexion than you do.  Just stop thinking about it, stop worrying about it, stop making an issue of it. We are all the same; we are all members of the human race.  One race.  Stop dividing people up based on their color. People come in all colors, all shades from very pale to very dark: but it is just color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human is a species, not a race.
> 
> 
> Do you think the only difference between the races are "complexions" and "colors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL human beings are essentially the same. Only an ignorant racist and bigot would think otherwise.
Click to expand...

 
The different races differ significantly in average abilities and behavior. For too long the fear of being called a racist has interfered with a candid discussion of these difference, and the probable biological reasons for them.

Some races are biologically superior to other races. That should be obvious to everyone.


----------



## Rotagilla

Esmeralda said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would be better is if people would just stop, just stop seeing people as different because they have a different complexion than you do.  Just stop thinking about it, stop worrying about it, stop making an issue of it. We are all the same; we are all members of the human race.  One race.  Stop dividing people up based on their color. People come in all colors, all shades from very pale to very dark: but it is just color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human is a species, not a race.
> 
> 
> Do you think the only difference between the races are "complexions" and "colors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL human beings are essentially the same. Only an ignorant racist and bigot would think otherwise.
Click to expand...


Forensic doctors, anthropologists, archaeologists, medical doctors, psychologists are all "ignorant racist bigots" by your definition, then.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rotagilla said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human is a species, not a race.
> 
> 
> Do you think the only difference between the races are "complexions" and "colors"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL human beings are essentially the same. Only an ignorant racist and bigot would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forensic doctors, anthropologists, archaeologists, medical doctors, psychologists are all "ignorant racist bigots" by your definition, then.
Click to expand...


None of those professionals suggest that in any way people of different colors are inferior to those who are white.  You are an idiot.


----------



## Rotagilla

Esmeralda said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL human beings are essentially the same. Only an ignorant racist and bigot would think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forensic doctors, anthropologists, archaeologists, medical doctors, psychologists are all "ignorant racist bigots" by your definition, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those professionals suggest that in any way people of different colors are inferior to those who are white.  You are an idiot.
Click to expand...


No. Those people will tell you that, contrary to your allegation, all human beings are NOT "essentially the same" and there ARE different races and there ARE physical, intelligence and biological differences.


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.



The American White have never started a race war. In fact, the majority HAVE always supported equal rights.

However, that same can't be said in African countries. South Africa is currently committing genocide on their white minority. They are doing far worse to the white than the what the whites did to the blacks. Then you have Zimbabwe! They took a successful economy build it on racism and destroyed it.

Blacks are far more racist


----------



## Asclepias

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The American White have never started a race war.* In fact, the majority HAVE always supported equal rights.
Click to expand...


Go lookup the Tusla riots

Go lookup the chicago riots.

Go lookup Rosewood.

Go tell that to the NA's currently living on reservations.

If you chose to repeat your lie have the respect to repeat it with a straight face.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rotagilla said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forensic doctors, anthropologists, archaeologists, medical doctors, psychologists are all "ignorant racist bigots" by your definition, then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those professionals suggest that in any way people of different colors are inferior to those who are white.  You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Those people will tell you that, contrary to your allegation, all human beings are NOT "essentially the same" and there ARE different races and there ARE physical, intelligence and biological differences.
Click to expand...


There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Esmeralda said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those professionals suggest that in any way people of different colors are inferior to those who are white.  You are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Those people will tell you that, contrary to your allegation, all human beings are NOT "essentially the same" and there ARE different races and there ARE physical, intelligence and biological differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.
Click to expand...



She has a point. Anyone willing to say their race is of superior intelligence is probably not that intelligent. Especially if they are threatened by another races accomplishments and continue to ignorantly reject them. 


Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

Esmeralda said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those professionals suggest that in any way people of different colors are inferior to those who are white.  You are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Those people will tell you that, contrary to your allegation, all human beings are NOT "essentially the same" and there ARE different races and there ARE physical, intelligence and biological differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.
Click to expand...


I said "intelligence" not intellectual, didn't I?

 You're trying to reframe the discussion.

Average IQ differences have been proven to exist between the 3 main races. That's a fact.
..and if it makes you feel better as you wallow in your white guilt, white people come in 2nd in average IQ.

Now you're desperately trying to change the subject....and toss in a couple of childish ad homs in the process.
I never claimed I was superior to anyone. This has nothing to do with me anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

Unfortunately none of your speculation has anything to do with Blacks existing for multiple tens of thousands of years before whites even mutated and came about. We were here to start the world and we will be here to finish it. Gimme a break. Black people would be fine without white people. The real question is would you be able to survive without our genes?


----------



## Nutz

GHook93 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American White have never started a race war. In fact, the majority HAVE always supported equal rights.
> 
> However, that same can't be said in African countries. South Africa is currently committing genocide on their white minority. They are doing far worse to the white than the what the whites did to the blacks. Then you have Zimbabwe! They took a successful economy build it on racism and destroyed it.
> 
> Blacks are far more racist
Click to expand...


So says the self hating Jew!  The very ignorant people you are agreeing with want to see your people dead.  How pathetic is that.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Rotagilla said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the metallurgy and mathematics in pre-colonial Africa were allegedly so superior, how come these cultures hadn't exploited these advances to their full potential? I mean, if they had such a headstart, surely their architecture, engineering practices and weaponry would have reflected their supposed technological superiority. Why were they still living in dwellings built from mud and grass? Surely they didn't accrue this vast wealth of knowledge and then do nothing with it for the next few thousand years.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, the author of the blog you've cited as a reference also uses rather tenuous sources herself, one being Ivan Van Sertima, who appears to have breathed life into the fantasies Asclepias believes in. His work has been largely debunked and refuted by leading academics from the fields he's covered.
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to provide a convincing argument that can be substantiated by credible sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I've just come to the conclusion that no matter how many sources I give you , how much substantial evidence I give you and the rest of the people on this page that are obviously white, it's never going to be enough because theirs just something about racist white men that can't stand the idea of intelligent black people actually making historically monumental accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or you could research your "source" and see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> africans didn't discover math or science but no one here said they haven't made some contributions to civilization and society. Save all the drama and histrionics.
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasians are the most accomplished race in the world, however.
> 
> The most prominent, inventors, scientists, explorers, philosophers, mathematicians have all been caucasian.
> 
> That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...






Rotagilla said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Those people will tell you that, contrary to your allegation, all human beings are NOT "essentially the same" and there ARE different races and there ARE physical, intelligence and biological differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said "intelligence" not intellectual, didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying to reframe the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Average IQ differences have been proven to exist between the 3 main races. That's a fact.
> 
> ..and if it makes you feel better as you wallow in your white guilt, white people come in 2nd in average IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're desperately trying to change the subject....and toss in a couple of childish ad homs in the process.
> 
> I never claimed I was superior to anyone. This has nothing to do with me anyway.
Click to expand...




Alright I take that back. You never said most intelligent. You said your race was the most accomplished. But that's still pretty shitty to say considering your race achieved this by constantly destroying the nations of other races and oppressing their people. Secondly Esmeralda isn't displaying white guilt she's clearly trying to make you understand that the color of your skin won't matter when the reaper comes a callin' but..... In nicer terms than I used &#128516;


Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Those people will tell you that, contrary to your allegation, all human beings are NOT "essentially the same" and there ARE different races and there ARE physical, intelligence and biological differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She has a point. Anyone willing to say their race is of superior intelligence is probably not that intelligent. Especially if they are threatened by another races accomplishments and continue to ignorantly reject them.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


No one said any of that, child.
There are consistent differences in IQ scores that break along racial lines. The average IQ score for asians is higher than that of caucasians. That's a fact, child.
The average asian IQ is around 100 to 107.

The average caucasian IQ is around 95 to 100.


The average IQ score for negroes is one standard deviation lower than that of caucasians.( or 85)

That's also a fact, child.

There are proven differences in IQ among the 3 main races. 

Average IQ in US and 80 other nations

Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic

IQblacks


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I've just come to the conclusion that no matter how many sources I give you , how much substantial evidence I give you and the rest of the people on this page that are obviously white, it's never going to be enough because theirs just something about racist white men that can't stand the idea of intelligent black people actually making historically monumental accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or you could research your "source" and see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> africans didn't discover math or science but no one here said they haven't made some contributions to civilization and society. Save all the drama and histrionics.
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasians are the most accomplished race in the world, however.
> 
> The most prominent, inventors, scientists, explorers, philosophers, mathematicians have all been caucasian.
> 
> That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said "intelligence" not intellectual, didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying to reframe the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Average IQ differences have been proven to exist between the 3 main races. That's a fact.
> 
> ..and if it makes you feel better as you wallow in your white guilt, white people come in 2nd in average IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're desperately trying to change the subject....and toss in a couple of childish ad homs in the process.
> 
> I never claimed I was superior to anyone. This has nothing to do with me anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I take that back. You never said most intelligent. You said your race was the most accomplished.
Click to expand...



 that's a fact.



BriannaMichele said:


> But that's still pretty shitty to say considering your race achieved this by constantly destroying the nations of other races and oppressing their people.



and THAT is an opinion.



BriannaMichele said:


> Secondly Esmeralda isn't displaying white guilt she's clearly trying to make you understand that the color of your skin won't matter when the reaper comes a callin' but..... In nicer terms than I used



Yes, yes....that's fascinating..but that isn't what we were talking about, is it?


----------



## BriannaMichele

Hey GUY, did you not see my post before you went on your little IQ rant? I clearly stated that you DIDNT say 'intelligence' and corrected myself. Ps. Don't call me a child. I have and take care of 3 children. I'm an adult and I've been taking care of myself since I was sixteen. A child wouldn't admit they were mistaken like I obviously just did before you posted your hissy fit. 


Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> Hey GUY, did you not see my post before you went on your little IQ rant? I clearly stated that you DIDNT say 'intelligence' and corrected myself. Ps. Don't call me a child. I have and take care of 3 children. I'm an adult and I've been taking care of myself since I was sixteen. A child wouldn't admit they were mistaken like I obviously just did before you posted your hissy fit.
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;



Ok. I've made a mistake, miss. 
I considered the tone of your posts as immature, sheltered and lacking life experience in the real world. I was wrong. I apologize...but you're obviously young. 

Having 3 kids doesn't prove age or maturity..or life experience..but I'll defer all that for now.

The rest of my posts, though, I stand by everything I said...Irrefutable facts.


What are the demographics where you live? Just curious.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> Unfortunately none of your speculation has anything to do with Blacks existing for multiple tens of thousands of years before whites even mutated and came about. We were here to start the world and we will be here to finish it. Gimme a break. Black people would be fine without white people. The real question is would you be able to survive without our genes?



  You keep bringing up how much longer blacks have been around. Shouldnt you be running the world with your "multiple tens of thousands of years" head start? 
  By the time whitey showed up you should have had firm grip on your so called technological lead.

 Your constant attempts to tear down white people to boost your own image is getting a little tiresome,not to mention obvious.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Rotagilla said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GUY, did you not see my post before you went on your little IQ rant? I clearly stated that you DIDNT say 'intelligence' and corrected myself. Ps. Don't call me a child. I have and take care of 3 children. I'm an adult and I've been taking care of myself since I was sixteen. A child wouldn't admit they were mistaken like I obviously just did before you posted your hissy fit.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I've made a mistake, miss.
> I considered the tone of your posts as immature, sheltered and lacking life experience in the real world. I was wrong. I apologize...but you're obviously young.
> 
> Having 3 kids doesn't prove age or maturity..or life experience..but I'll defer all that for now.
> 
> The rest of my posts, though, I stand by everything I said...Irrefutable facts.
> 
> 
> What are the demographics where you live? Just curious.
Click to expand...



Well to be honest I'm 21 and the amount of kids I have doesn't reflect maturity. Raising two of them that aren't biologically mine does. Sacrificing my career to stay home and raise them, taking them out of harms way of their previous residence does. And I live in some hick town in the stix of Michigan. Predominately white and Hispanic. Before that I lived in Daytona beach Florida, Chicago Illinois, and Youngstown Ohio. 


Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GUY, did you not see my post before you went on your little IQ rant? I clearly stated that you DIDNT say 'intelligence' and corrected myself. Ps. Don't call me a child. I have and take care of 3 children. I'm an adult and I've been taking care of myself since I was sixteen. A child wouldn't admit they were mistaken like I obviously just did before you posted your hissy fit.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I've made a mistake, miss.
> I considered the tone of your posts as immature, sheltered and lacking life experience in the real world. I was wrong. I apologize...but you're obviously young.
> 
> Having 3 kids doesn't prove age or maturity..or life experience..but I'll defer all that for now.
> 
> The rest of my posts, though, I stand by everything I said...Irrefutable facts.
> 
> 
> What are the demographics where you live? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be honest I'm 21 and the amount of kids I have doesn't reflect maturity. Raising two of them that aren't biologically mine does. Sacrificing my career to stay home and raise them, taking them out of harms way of their previous residence does. And I live in some hick town in the stix of Michigan. Predominately white and Hispanic. Before that I lived in Daytona beach Florida, Chicago Illinois, and Youngstown Ohio.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


Thanks for the polite reply, miss. Appreciate it.

More real life exposure to negroes and their ways would show you a different reality than what you've experienced so far in life. I hope you don't have much real life exposure to them. 
I live in one of the most dangerous cities in america. I know what they are capable of.

...anyway....All I'll say is that there are proven physical, anthropological and biological differences between the races.
A forensic scientist can determine the race of a (former) person just by skeletal measurements.
There are race specific diseases. Tay_Sachs, Cystic fibrosis, sicle cell anemia, for instance...   

Interracial organ transplants are discouraged but not impossible... but transplantation success rates are increased when the donor and recipient are of the same race. People tend to be more genetically similar to those of their own race than those of other races.

Race is more than skin color. 
Racial differences exist. 
Observing and commenting on them doesn't make one a racist or a "supremacist".

Nice talking to you. Have a great day, ma'am.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Rotagilla said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I've made a mistake, miss.
> 
> I considered the tone of your posts as immature, sheltered and lacking life experience in the real world. I was wrong. I apologize...but you're obviously young.
> 
> 
> 
> Having 3 kids doesn't prove age or maturity..or life experience..but I'll defer all that for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my posts, though, I stand by everything I said...Irrefutable facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the demographics where you live? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be honest I'm 21 and the amount of kids I have doesn't reflect maturity. Raising two of them that aren't biologically mine does. Sacrificing my career to stay home and raise them, taking them out of harms way of their previous residence does. And I live in some hick town in the stix of Michigan. Predominately white and Hispanic. Before that I lived in Daytona beach Florida, Chicago Illinois, and Youngstown Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the polite reply, miss. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> More real life exposure to negroes and their ways would show you a different reality than what you've experienced so far in life. I hope you don't have much real life exposure to them.
> 
> I live in one of the most dangerous cities in america. I know what they are capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyway....All I'll say is that there are proven physical, anthropological and biological differences between the races.
> 
> A forensic scientist can determine the race of a (former) person just by skeletal measurements.
> 
> There are race specific diseases. Tay_Sachs, Cystic fibrosis, sicle cell anemia, for instance...
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial organ transplants are discouraged but not impossible... but transplantation success rates are increased when the donor and recipient are of the same race. People tend to be more genetically similar to those of their own race than those of other races.
> 
> 
> 
> Race is more than skin color.
> 
> Racial differences exist.
> 
> Observing and commenting on them doesn't make one a racist or a "supremacist".
> 
> 
> 
> Nice talking to you. Have a great day, ma'am.
Click to expand...



I understand. Look up Youngstown ohio (born and raised) predominately black and beat out Chicago 4 years in a row for murder capital of America. Believe me I know. I lived in the neighboring city of warren Ohio too( just as bad). 


Pinky


----------



## skookerasbil

40 yeas ago Bob Grant, Talkradio show host said it best......".there wont be a race war. The blacks cant hide!!"


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately none of your speculation has anything to do with Blacks existing for multiple tens of thousands of years before whites even mutated and came about. We were here to start the world and we will be here to finish it. Gimme a break. Black people would be fine without white people. The real question is would you be able to survive without our genes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep bringing up how much longer blacks have been around. Shouldnt you be running the world with your "multiple tens of thousands of years" head start?
> By the time whitey showed up you should have had firm grip on your so called technological lead.
> 
> Your constant attempts to tear down white people to boost your own image is getting a little tiresome,not to mention obvious.
Click to expand...


I'm not tearing down whites. I'm telling facts when clowns such as yourself try to promote the lie that Black people never achieved anything. If you note nothing is said until someone tries to float that lame theory. If you want to match accomplishments you first have to have accomplishments without the help of the people you are attempting to say you are better than. Technology doesn't mean killing people. Any savage can kill people. I guess its all about perspective and how white people like you see the world as a war zone vs how the ancient Africans viewed the world as a enormous library.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rotagilla said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Those people will tell you that, contrary to your allegation, all human beings are NOT "essentially the same" and there ARE different races and there ARE physical, intelligence and biological differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "intelligence" not intellectual, didn't I?
> 
> You're trying to reframe the discussion.
> 
> Average IQ differences have been proven to exist between the 3 main races. That's a fact.
> ..and if it makes you feel better as you wallow in your white guilt, white people come in 2nd in average IQ.
> 
> Now you're desperately trying to change the subject....and toss in a couple of childish ad homs in the process.
> I never claimed I was superior to anyone. This has nothing to do with me anyway.
Click to expand...


OMG!!! How stupid are you?  You are separating intelligence from intellect? Too funny.  Intellectual differences means differences in intellect.  OMFG You really are stupid!!   

You've just illustrated the point that racists are generally of lower intelligence than the average person. You need to stop taking credit for other people's intelligence.  Even if, hypothetically, your absurd assertion were true, that whites are more intelligent, that wouldn't include a dunce like you.

And, btw, truly well educated people know that IQ tests are not an accurate measure of intelligence. For example, if someone who has had little education improves his education level, say goes from an 8th grade education to complete a bachelor's degree, his IQ will be higher. Yep. So called intellectual potential actually increases when someone becomes more educated.  Therefore, the concept of intellectual potential is BS.


----------



## Rotagilla

Esmeralda said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no intellectual differences between races. All we need to verify that is people like you who are obviously low intelligence but think you are superior because you are white. Statistics prove that racists are lower intellectually than the average person and that they have less education than the average person.  That's you buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said "intelligence" not intellectual, didn't I?
> 
> You're trying to reframe the discussion.
> 
> Average IQ differences have been proven to exist between the 3 main races. That's a fact.
> ..and if it makes you feel better as you wallow in your white guilt, white people come in 2nd in average IQ.
> 
> Now you're desperately trying to change the subject....and toss in a couple of childish ad homs in the process.
> I never claimed I was superior to anyone. This has nothing to do with me anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!!! How stupid are you?  You are separating intelligence from intellect? Too funny.  Intellectual differences means differences in intellect.  OMFG You really are stupid!!
> 
> You've just illustrated the point that racists are generally of lower intelligence than the average person. You need to stop taking credit for other people's intelligence.  Even if, hypothetically, your absurd assertion were true, that whites are more intelligent, that wouldn't include a dunce like you.
> 
> And, btw, truly well educated people know that IQ tests are not an accurate measure of intelligence. For example, if someone who has had little education improves his education level, say goes from an 8th grade education to complete a bachelor's degree, his IQ will be higher. Yep. So called intellectual potential actually increases when someone becomes more educated.  Therefore, the concept of intellectual potential is BS.
Click to expand...


You don't understand that there is a difference between intelligence and intellect? 
You're lost and clueless..Read something about IQ sometime. I posted several valid links. 

..or carry on in your ignorance..it's comical.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rotagilla said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said "intelligence" not intellectual, didn't I?
> 
> You're trying to reframe the discussion.
> 
> Average IQ differences have been proven to exist between the 3 main races. That's a fact.
> ..and if it makes you feel better as you wallow in your white guilt, white people come in 2nd in average IQ.
> 
> Now you're desperately trying to change the subject....and toss in a couple of childish ad homs in the process.
> I never claimed I was superior to anyone. This has nothing to do with me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! How stupid are you?  You are separating intelligence from intellect? Too funny.  Intellectual differences means differences in intellect.  OMFG You really are stupid!!
> 
> You've just illustrated the point that racists are generally of lower intelligence than the average person. You need to stop taking credit for other people's intelligence.  Even if, hypothetically, your absurd assertion were true, that whites are more intelligent, that wouldn't include a dunce like you.
> 
> And, btw, truly well educated people know that IQ tests are not an accurate measure of intelligence. For example, if someone who has had little education improves his education level, say goes from an 8th grade education to complete a bachelor's degree, his IQ will be higher. Yep. So called intellectual potential actually increases when someone becomes more educated.  Therefore, the concept of intellectual potential is BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand that there is a difference between intelligence and intellect?
> You're lost and clueless..Read something about IQ sometime. I posted several valid links.
> 
> ..or carry on in your ignorance..it's comical.
Click to expand...


The IQ test is, supposedly, a measure of one's intellectual potential.  What you don't understand is how to use the language and how to think beyond very narrow parameters.  You illustrate the point that racists are low in intelligence and low in education.  And, again, even if you think whites are more intelligent than other races, you would not be included among that group. You are not a very intelligent person; that's very clear.


----------



## Rotagilla

Esmeralda said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! How stupid are you?  You are separating intelligence from intellect? Too funny.  Intellectual differences means differences in intellect.  OMFG You really are stupid!!
> 
> You've just illustrated the point that racists are generally of lower intelligence than the average person. You need to stop taking credit for other people's intelligence.  Even if, hypothetically, your absurd assertion were true, that whites are more intelligent, that wouldn't include a dunce like you.
> 
> And, btw, truly well educated people know that IQ tests are not an accurate measure of intelligence. For example, if someone who has had little education improves his education level, say goes from an 8th grade education to complete a bachelor's degree, his IQ will be higher. Yep. So called intellectual potential actually increases when someone becomes more educated.  Therefore, the concept of intellectual potential is BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand that there is a difference between intelligence and intellect?
> You're lost and clueless..Read something about IQ sometime. I posted several valid links.
> 
> ..or carry on in your ignorance..it's comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The IQ test is, supposedly, a measure of one's intellectual potential.  What you don't understand is how to use the language and how to think beyond very narrow parameters.  You illustrate the point that racists are low in intelligence and low in education.  And, again, even if you think whites are more intelligent than other races, you would not be included among that group. You are not a very intelligent person; that's very clear.
Click to expand...


That's all a fascinating attempt at distraction.

Nevertheless. IQ is a valid, standardized test to measure relative human intelligence. 
Deny it all you like. Stick your fingers in your ears and sing lalalalala...doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand that there is a difference between intelligence and intellect?
> You're lost and clueless..Read something about IQ sometime. I posted several valid links.
> 
> ..or carry on in your ignorance..it's comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ test is, supposedly, a measure of one's intellectual potential.  What you don't understand is how to use the language and how to think beyond very narrow parameters.  You illustrate the point that racists are low in intelligence and low in education.  And, again, even if you think whites are more intelligent than other races, you would not be included among that group. You are not a very intelligent person; that's very clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all a fascinating attempt at distraction.
> 
> Nevertheless. IQ is a valid, standardized test to measure relative human intelligence.
> Deny it all you like. Stick your fingers in your ears and sing lalalalala...doesn't change the facts.
Click to expand...


Smart Girl




> Meet Anala Beevers, a 4 year old New Orleans girl who knew her ABCs by the time she was 4 months old. By the time she was 18 months she knew her numbers&#8230; in Spanish. She picked up studying dinosaurs after she got bored with state capitals. Needless to say, *Anala is gifted. So highly intelligent that she was invited to join Mensa.*



Ooops


----------



## RoadVirus

Friends said:


> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?



Only if one considers Detroit on a nationwide scale as "Better off".


----------



## RoadVirus

Asclepias said:


> warwulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just ship all the negroids back to their beloved Afroca and find out?? Let POSs like assclapius and dogsomething show the world dat dey done be as goot as da white man and turn that turd world shithole into the black utopia they all think they can make without the white devils.
> Good riddance TOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we ship all the caucasoids back to Europe first and make sure they cannot meddle in any other continent except theirs.
Click to expand...


Fine.

We'll take all our farming, engineering and tech skills and leave non-whites to wallow in a nationwide cesspool of poverty while we make Europe bigger and better.


----------



## RoadVirus

Nutz said:


> This is just going to turn into a circle jerk for racists...I am out.



You started it, dinkbrain.


----------



## Asclepias

RoadVirus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warwulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just ship all the negroids back to their beloved Afroca and find out?? Let POSs like assclapius and dogsomething show the world dat dey done be as goot as da white man and turn that turd world shithole into the black utopia they all think they can make without the white devils.
> Good riddance TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we ship all the caucasoids back to Europe first and make sure they cannot meddle in any other continent except theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine.
> 
> We'll take all our farming, engineering and tech skills and leave non-whites to wallow in a nationwide cesspool of poverty while we make Europe bigger and better.
Click to expand...


Get to steppin. You cant take my engineering skills. They are inside my head.


----------



## RoadVirus

BriannaMichele said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...

Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.


----------



## Asclepias

RoadVirus said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.
Click to expand...


We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
Click to expand...


Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.  

I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.
> 
> I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.
Click to expand...


I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.
> 
> I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
Click to expand...


That is why they think you/we are  racist...because we don't need them!  I have no problem with whites (as you) and I am not a separatist or anything of that sort...but I recognize that some whites have a need to feel as if blacks are dependent upon them and others have the need to feel superior to blacks (i.e. threads like this).  Sort of like a liberal vs a conservative or vice versa.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
Click to expand...


So why not build another Greenwood Oklahoma? You'd think that after 90 plus years blacks would have rebuilt it. Perhaps they didn't build it in the first place.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.
> 
> I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why they think you/we are  racist...because we don't need them!  I have no problem with whites (as you) and I am not a separatist or anything of that sort...but I recognize that some whites have a need to feel as if blacks are dependent upon them and others have the need to feel superior to blacks (i.e. threads like this).  Sort of like a liberal vs a conservative or vice versa.
Click to expand...


Not all blacks are dependent, but I think most are.


----------



## Nutz

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.
> 
> I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Why would I need a tissue...I am just telling it like it is.  If a Negro does better than a white...you guys claim AA, reverse racism and shenanigans.
> 
> Here is another truth: Increasingly factories are being shut down in small towns where white privilege ensured whites a union job out of high school. Blacks weren't afforded the opportunity to work in these factories...so they found employment elsewhere or went to college.  Now these unemployed whites are crying because they are stuck with no education, no job, and no hope.  White privilege is coming back to bite you in the ass...so now the only choice is to revert to racism and hate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they think you/we are  racist...because we don't need them!  I have no problem with whites (as you) and I am not a separatist or anything of that sort...but I recognize that some whites have a need to feel as if blacks are dependent upon them and others have the need to feel superior to blacks (i.e. threads like this).  Sort of like a liberal vs a conservative or vice versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all blacks are dependent, but I think most are.
Click to expand...


Not really.  You are just ignorant and get your information from idiots like Rotigalla.  If you really paid attention, you would see how many whites are dependent on the government.  I think that is absolutely disgusting considering the amount of opportunity afforded to whites via white privilege and institutionalized racism against blacks.  How many generations of absolute failure has to exist for a white person to be poor?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.
> 
> I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
Click to expand...


Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.


----------



## Taz

Nutz said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they think you/we are  racist...because we don't need them!  I have no problem with whites (as you) and I am not a separatist or anything of that sort...but I recognize that some whites have a need to feel as if blacks are dependent upon them and others have the need to feel superior to blacks (i.e. threads like this).  Sort of like a liberal vs a conservative or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all blacks are dependent, but I think most are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  You are just ignorant and get your information from idiots like Rotigalla.  If you really paid attention, you would see how many whites are dependent on the government.
Click to expand...

That whites are dependent in no way proves that blacks aren't, the two things aren't related.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nutz said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they think you/we are  racist...because we don't need them!  I have no problem with whites (as you) and I am not a separatist or anything of that sort...but I recognize that some whites have a need to feel as if blacks are dependent upon them and others have the need to feel superior to blacks (i.e. threads like this).  Sort of like a liberal vs a conservative or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all blacks are dependent, but I think most are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  You are just ignorant and get your information from idiots like Rotigalla.  If you really paid attention, you would see how many whites are dependent on the government.
Click to expand...


I get my information through experience. I see it play out everyday.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why not build another Greenwood Oklahoma? You'd think that after 90 plus years blacks would have rebuilt it. Perhaps they didn't build it in the first place.
Click to expand...


They did rebuild it. Almost immediately. Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. Dont you know anything? Now we dont advertise but build quietly. There are little Greenwoods all over the US.  Only a dunce like you would pretend Black people didnt build Black Wall Street.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all blacks are dependent, but I think most are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  You are just ignorant and get your information from idiots like Rotigalla.  If you really paid attention, you would see how many whites are dependent on the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get my information through experience. I see it play out everyday.
Click to expand...


The prison system doesnt count convict.  Thats not real life.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.
> 
> I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
Click to expand...


Why would I not have any of those things? in every field needed to produce this stuff there are Black engineers and workers.  Stay off crack. How did you know you need baking soda to make it? I thought you poor whites were partial to meth?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I not have any of those things? in every field needed to produce this stuff there are Black engineers and workers.  Stay off crack. How did you know you need baking soda to make it? I thought you poor whites were partial to meth?
Click to expand...

All those things were invented by whitey. Pretty much everything you own and use was invented by non-blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why not build another Greenwood Oklahoma? You'd think that after 90 plus years blacks would have rebuilt it. Perhaps they didn't build it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did rebuild it. Almost immediately. Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. Dont you know anything? Now we dont advertise but build quietly. There are little Greenwoods all over the US.  Only a dunce like you would pretend Black people didnt build Black Wall Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were fooled by the white man again? I thought you said you were smart?
Click to expand...


The people in greenwood were not fooled.  I said they let it go in pursuit of integration. Please keep up.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I not have any of those things? in every field needed to produce this stuff there are Black engineers and workers.  Stay off crack. How did you know you need baking soda to make it? I thought you poor whites were partial to meth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those things were invented by whitey. Pretty much everything you own and use was invented by non-blacks.
Click to expand...


Even if that was true whats your point? We can continue building these things after all the whites leave.  Face it. No one needs white people. You specifically are less than useless.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I not have any of those things? in every field needed to produce this stuff there are Black engineers and workers.  Stay off crack. How did you know you need baking soda to make it? I thought you poor whites were partial to meth?
> 
> 
> 
> All those things were invented by whitey. Pretty much everything you own and use was invented by non-blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if that was true whats your point? We can continue building these things after all the whites leave.  Face it. No one needs white people. You specifically are less than useless.
Click to expand...


It IS true, blacks have invented pretty much nothing. So if whiteys all left, who'll invent the next wave of technology? Not blacks, that's a given.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did rebuild it. Almost immediately. Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. Dont you know anything? Now we dont advertise but build quietly. There are little Greenwoods all over the US.  Only a dunce like you would pretend Black people didnt build Black Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you were fooled by the white man again? I thought you said you were smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people in greenwood were not fooled.  I said they let it go in pursuit of integration. Please keep up.
Click to expand...



    Really? 

" Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. "  Curses Fooled again!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those things were invented by whitey. Pretty much everything you own and use was invented by non-blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that was true whats your point? We can continue building these things after all the whites leave.  Face it. No one needs white people. You specifically are less than useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS true, blacks have invented pretty much nothing. So if whiteys all left, who'll invent the next wave of technology? Not blacks, that's a given.
Click to expand...


Black guys like Mark Dean

Dr. Mark Dean: Computer Inventions



> Dr. Mark Dean started working at IBM in 1980 and was instrumental in the invention of the Personal Computer (PC). *He holds three of IBM's original nine PC patents and currently holds more than 20 total patents. *The famous African-American inventor never thought the work he was doing would end up being so useful to the world, but he has helped IBM make instrumental changes in areas ranging from the research and application of systems technology circuits to operating environments. One of his most recent computer inventions occurred while leading the team that produced the 1-Gigahertz chip, which contains one million transistors and has nearly limitless potential.



Face it. You couldnt invent something if your life depended on it. White people are not needed for invention. Sorry to hurt your feelings.


----------



## Nutz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were fooled by the white man again? I thought you said you were smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people in greenwood were not fooled.  I said they let it go in pursuit of integration. Please keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> " Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. "  Curses Fooled again!!!
Click to expand...


It is odd....no, suspect that you take so much pride and pleasure in this.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were fooled by the white man again? I thought you said you were smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people in greenwood were not fooled.  I said they let it go in pursuit of integration. Please keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> " Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. "  Curses Fooled again!!!
Click to expand...


Really and truly. Lebron James by himself probably makes more than all the people in Greenwood did.  Curses foiled again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I not have any of those things? in every field needed to produce this stuff there are Black engineers and workers.  Stay off crack. How did you know you need baking soda to make it? I thought you poor whites were partial to meth?
> 
> 
> 
> All those things were invented by whitey. Pretty much everything you own and use was invented by non-blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if that was true whats your point? We can continue building these things after all the whites leave.  Face it. No one needs white people. You specifically are less than useless.
Click to expand...



  And you dont see the hypocrisy in your story line?

And Hell yeah I'm useless! Thats what being retired is all about. Taking it easy and enjoying life off the back of the black man.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people in greenwood were not fooled.  I said they let it go in pursuit of integration. Please keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> " Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. "  Curses Fooled again!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is odd....no, suspect that you take so much pride and pleasure in this.
Click to expand...


  Oh I dont. I just like fucking with asclepias and pointing out the error in his thought process.

  Dudes pretty much militant when it comes to racism.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those things were invented by whitey. Pretty much everything you own and use was invented by non-blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that was true whats your point? We can continue building these things after all the whites leave.  Face it. No one needs white people. You specifically are less than useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you dont see the hypocrisy in your story line?
> 
> And Hell yeah I'm useless! Thats what being retired is all about. Taking it easy and enjoying life off the back of the black man.
Click to expand...


What hypocrisy? You cant do anything for me. I dont need you. I understand you are lazy and thats my whole point. White people are not needed. Thanks for admitting that you as a white person would suffer if you had to leave Black people and fend for yourself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people in greenwood were not fooled.  I said they let it go in pursuit of integration. Please keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> " Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. "  Curses Fooled again!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really and truly. Lebron James by himself probably makes more than all the people in Greenwood did.  Curses foiled again.
Click to expand...


  Basketball? Thats your response? 
You're not really helping your case here.......


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> " Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. "  Curses Fooled again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is odd....no, suspect that you take so much pride and pleasure in this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I dont. I just like fucking with asclepias and pointing out the error in his thought process.
> 
> Dudes pretty much militant when it comes to racism.
Click to expand...


Except you seemed to have confused yourself and made my point for me.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> " Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. "  Curses Fooled again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really and truly. Lebron James by himself probably makes more than all the people in Greenwood did.  Curses foiled again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basketball? Thats your response?
> You're not really helping your case here.......
Click to expand...


Youre not helping yours. You said they were fooled. How is it that integration has allowed Black people to make more income and somehow they were fooled? Your logic loop is starting to implode.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really and truly. Lebron James by himself probably makes more than all the people in Greenwood did.  Curses foiled again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball? Thats your response?
> You're not really helping your case here.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre not helping yours. You said they were fooled. How is it that integration has allowed Black people to make more income and somehow they were fooled? Your logic loop is starting to implode.
Click to expand...


  Well sure some of them moved up. But I think there could be some improvement....

Unemployment rate of workers age 16 and older by race and ethnicity, 1973-2014 | State of Working America


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you dont see the hypocrisy in your story line?
> 
> And Hell yeah I'm useless! Thats what being retired is all about. *Taking it easy and enjoying life off the back of the black man*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hypocrisy? You cant do anything for me. I dont need you. I understand you are lazy and thats my whole point. White people are not needed. Thanks for admitting that you as a white person would suffer if you had to leave Black people and fend for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah ...I got a whole gaggle of slaves out in the garage.
> Dude you're hilarious.
Click to expand...


Youre actually more amusing. Nice deflection. You are the one that said you live off the back of Black people. Got caught trying to think too fast didnt you?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball? Thats your response?
> You're not really helping your case here.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre not helping yours. You said they were fooled. How is it that integration has allowed Black people to make more income and somehow they were fooled? Your logic loop is starting to implode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure some of them moved up. But I think there could be some improvement....
> 
> Unemployment rate of workers age 16 and older by race and ethnicity, 1973-2014 | State of Working America
Click to expand...


I agree but what does that have to do with your "fooled" theory?  Another deflection from your failed argument? Go practice on someone that is more your speed. Intellectually you cant seem to cut it and often you get confused. Run along now. Let me know when you feel ready.


----------



## BriannaMichele

RoadVirus said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.
Click to expand...



I do recall whites being in control of the city went under and "abandoning" it (if you will) leaving only blacks to take the blame for it's failure. So in other words. GFYS


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been raped, robbed, and stomped on in the US.  Most whites will never acknowledge that, but as the playing field is becoming more level...we will see a rise in racism and bitterness among the whites coupled with more threats of race war and revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> I am no fan of Obama, but this is why you see such personal vitriol and attacks on the man.  This is why you see Teaperism and their obstructionism...blacks and a level playing field is something people like Rotigallia et al fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
Click to expand...



The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....


air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949

almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791

auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839

auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899

automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932

baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899

bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899

biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875

blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945

cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971

chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897

clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862

curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889

curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896

door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878

door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878

dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897

egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884

electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882

elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867

eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880

fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878

fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872

folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899

folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889

fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890

furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878

gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914

golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899

guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886

hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18

hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883

horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885

ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897

improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846

insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899

ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887

key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894

lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884

lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889

lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897

lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893

lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18

lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895

lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887

mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891

mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893

motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939

peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896

pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897

record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819

refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891

riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895

rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864

shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898

spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839

stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt

stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876

straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905

street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890

phone transmitter: Granville T. 
Woods; December 2, 1884

thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960

traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923

tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886

typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885


http://themilwaukeedrum.com/2012/02/03/black-history-things-invented-by-african-americans/



Pinky


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but what I do know is blacks would be better off today if whites left them alone from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...because they are doing really well on their own in Detroit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do recall whites being in control of the city went under and "abandoning" it (if you will) leaving only blacks to take the blame for it's failure. So in other words. GFYS
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


   They had the wisdom to recognize a sinking ship. Can you blame them for leaving?
It's no different than the flood of yankees heading to Texas for work,they recognize a sinking ship as well.


----------



## Swagger

BriannaMichele said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
> 
> auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839
> 
> auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899
> 
> automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932
> 
> baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899
> 
> bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899
> 
> biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875
> 
> blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945
> 
> cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971
> 
> chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897
> 
> clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862
> 
> curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889
> 
> curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896
> 
> door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897
> 
> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
> 
> eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880
> 
> fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878
> 
> fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872
> 
> folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899
> 
> folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889
> 
> fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890
> 
> furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878
> 
> gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914
> 
> golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899
> 
> guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886
> 
> hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18
> 
> hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883
> 
> horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885
> 
> ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897
> 
> improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846
> 
> insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899
> 
> ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887
> 
> key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894
> 
> lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884
> 
> lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889
> 
> lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897
> 
> lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893
> 
> lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18
> 
> lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895
> 
> lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887
> 
> mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891
> 
> mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893
> 
> motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939
> 
> peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896
> 
> pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897
> 
> record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819
> 
> refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891
> 
> riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895
> 
> rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864
> 
> shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898
> 
> spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839
> 
> stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt
> 
> stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876
> 
> straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905
> 
> street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890
> 
> phone transmitter: Granville T.
> Woods; December 2, 1884
> 
> thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960
> 
> traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923
> 
> tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886
> 
> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885
> 
> 
> Black History: Things Invented By African-Americans | THE MILWAUKEE DRUM
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


A Black history blog? Seriously?


PS. Although the concept was predicted by a White man, an Englishman called Arthur C. Clarke, it was the Japanese who developed the first functioning cell phone.

PPS. The first mechanical air conditioning unit was developed by a White man after advances in chemistry. You can keep the mop if you like (although I doubt you'll find any source crediting any particular race with its 'invention').


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
> 
> auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839
> 
> auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899
> 
> automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932
> 
> baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899
> 
> bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899
> 
> biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875
> 
> blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945
> 
> cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971
> 
> chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897
> 
> clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862
> 
> curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889
> 
> curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896
> 
> door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897
> 
> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
> 
> eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880
> 
> fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878
> 
> fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872
> 
> folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899
> 
> folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889
> 
> fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890
> 
> furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878
> 
> gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914
> 
> golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899
> 
> guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886
> 
> hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18
> 
> hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883
> 
> horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885
> 
> ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897
> 
> improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846
> 
> insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899
> 
> ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887
> 
> key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894
> 
> lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884
> 
> lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889
> 
> lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897
> 
> lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893
> 
> lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18
> 
> lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895
> 
> lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887
> 
> mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891
> 
> mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893
> 
> motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939
> 
> peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896
> 
> pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897
> 
> record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819
> 
> refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891
> 
> riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895
> 
> rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864
> 
> shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898
> 
> spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839
> 
> stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt
> 
> stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876
> 
> straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905
> 
> street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890
> 
> phone transmitter: Granville T.
> Woods; December 2, 1884
> 
> thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960
> 
> traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923
> 
> tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886
> 
> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885
> 
> 
> Black History: Things Invented By African-Americans | THE MILWAUKEE DRUM
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


   These are the the three people who are credited with inventing the refrigerator.Carl Paul Gottfried von Linde from Munich Germany in 1903 or Owen Evans in 1805 or William Cullen at the University of Glasgow in 1748 but his wasn't what we know as the modern refrigerator it worked off of evaporation.

   So from what I was able to find out Owen Evans invented the modern refrigeration unit.

   Who did you have in mind?


----------



## BriannaMichele

J standard. (Correction) he had patents on an improved model of the refrigerator. Still blacks have achieved and invented allot of things we still use today and anyone willing to undermine those accomplishments are just ..... Well.... Haters.

http://inventors.about.com/od/photogallery/ig/African-American---S/John-Standard.htm


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Swagger said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
> 
> 
> 
> auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839
> 
> 
> 
> auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899
> 
> 
> 
> automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932
> 
> 
> 
> baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899
> 
> 
> 
> bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899
> 
> 
> 
> biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875
> 
> 
> 
> blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945
> 
> 
> 
> cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971
> 
> 
> 
> chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897
> 
> 
> 
> clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862
> 
> 
> 
> curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889
> 
> 
> 
> curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896
> 
> 
> 
> door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> 
> 
> door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> 
> 
> dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897
> 
> 
> 
> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
> 
> 
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> 
> 
> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
> 
> 
> 
> eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880
> 
> 
> 
> fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878
> 
> 
> 
> fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872
> 
> 
> 
> folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899
> 
> 
> 
> folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889
> 
> 
> 
> fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890
> 
> 
> 
> furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878
> 
> 
> 
> gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914
> 
> 
> 
> golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899
> 
> 
> 
> guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886
> 
> 
> 
> hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18
> 
> 
> 
> hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883
> 
> 
> 
> horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885
> 
> 
> 
> ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897
> 
> 
> 
> improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846
> 
> 
> 
> insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899
> 
> 
> 
> ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887
> 
> 
> 
> key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894
> 
> 
> 
> lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884
> 
> 
> 
> lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889
> 
> 
> 
> lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897
> 
> 
> 
> lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893
> 
> 
> 
> lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18
> 
> 
> 
> lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895
> 
> 
> 
> lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887
> 
> 
> 
> mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891
> 
> 
> 
> mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893
> 
> 
> 
> motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896
> 
> 
> 
> pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897
> 
> 
> 
> record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819
> 
> 
> 
> refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891
> 
> 
> 
> riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895
> 
> 
> 
> rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864
> 
> 
> 
> shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898
> 
> 
> 
> spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839
> 
> 
> 
> stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876
> 
> 
> 
> straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905
> 
> 
> 
> street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890
> 
> 
> 
> phone transmitter: Granville T.
> 
> Woods; December 2, 1884
> 
> 
> 
> thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960
> 
> 
> 
> traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923
> 
> 
> 
> tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886
> 
> 
> 
> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black History: Things Invented By African-Americans | THE MILWAUKEE DRUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Black history blog? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Although the concept was predicted by a White man, an Englishman called Arthur C. Clarke, it was the Japanese who developed the first functioning cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> PPS. The first mechanical air conditioning unit was developed by a White man after advances in chemistry. You can keep the mop if you like (although I doubt you'll find any source crediting any particular race with its 'invention').
Click to expand...



Bahahahaha my bad. That was a horrible source. I'm brave enough to admit that. Henry t Sampson had a patent on a gamma-electric CELL (not the CELL phone). My apologies


Pinky


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> J standard. (Correction) he had patents on an improved model of the refrigerator. Still blacks have achieved and invented allot of things we still use today and anyone willing to undermine those accomplishments are just ..... Well.... Haters.
> 
> John Standard - Refrigerator Design
> 
> 
> Pinky


 

     We all know blacks have contributed to society. Although the guy who invented the red light kind of pisses me off.

 If you'll notice there is a common denominator in all these type threads. Aslepias and his militant view.
  I have a couple of black friends in an area that is pretty much devoid of blacks. I also was engaged to a pretty little Hispanic girl in my younger days.
   This isnt about me being a racist,it's about me making fun of one.......

   You seem pretty sharp for being 21....but you still have some truths to learn.


----------



## Taz

Just an example from your list, I don't have time to debunk everything on the list, and I'll even give you the hair straightener to make your 'fro like a white person's nice straight hair.

"motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939"

When in actuallity: The first automobiles were powered by steam. This technique, although suitable for large vehicles like boats and trains, was not practical for smaller individual automobiles. So, a century after it was invented, in 1770, the automobile was still considered a toy.

However, in 1862, the French engineer Alphonse Beau de Rochas invented the principle of the 4-step combustion engine. In this engine, a fuel-air mix is introduced in the engine and the explosion of this mixture pushes directly on the piston. There is no need for an intermediate step like boiling water. A few years later, in 1876, the German Nikolaus August Otto built the first engine based on Beau de Rochas' principle.

This engine was very heavy and could only be used by industry and electrical power companies. Imagining how such an engine could effectively replace the steam powered engines of automobiles, the mechanic Gottlieb Daimler tried to build a much lighter engine working on the same principle. In 1885, he came up with a very light 2-step combustion engine that was used for boats, velocipeds and even tram ways. A few years later, in 1889, he invented a 4-step combustion engine that is the direct ancestor of the engine we find in our cars today. This invention opened the door to the automobile revolution in which the state of Michigan played such a prominent role.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We actually did better in other cities like Black wall street.  Of course envious whites had to destroy it.  Not enough they had the deck stacked in their favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why not build another Greenwood Oklahoma? You'd think that after 90 plus years blacks would have rebuilt it. Perhaps they didn't build it in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did rebuild it. Almost immediately. Then they let it go when the US promised to treat Black people as equals and integrate. Dont you know anything? Now we dont advertise but build quietly. There are little Greenwoods all over the US.  Only a dunce like you would pretend Black people didnt build Black Wall Street.
Click to expand...


Name some of these so-called "black Wall Street's".


----------



## Rotagilla

I'll educate you to some reality   [MENTION=50008]BriannaMichele[/MENTION];





BriannaMichele said:


> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949



That's a lie, Brianna; Here's the truth;
first of all, your source is screwy. Most afro centrist sites allege that Jones invented a refrigerator unit for trucks and trains and Thomas Elkins or John Stanard allegedly invented the refrigerator...either way those are both lies and I'll debunk them here.

Thomas Elkins in 1879? John Stanard in 1891? No!

*Oliver Evans proposed a mechanical refrigerator based on a vapor-compression cycle in 1805 and Jacob Perkins had a working machine built in 1834. Dr. John Gorrie created an air-cycle refrigeration system in about 1844, which he installed in a Florida hospital. In the 1850s Alexander Twining in the USA and James Harrison in Australia used mechanical refrigeration to produce ice on a commercial scale. Around the same time, the Carré brothers of France led the development of absorption refrigeration systems. A more detailed timeline

Stanard's patent describes not a refrigeration machine, but an old-fashioned icebox &#8212; an insulated cabinet into which ice is placed to cool the interior. As such, it was a "refrigerator" only in the old sense of the term, which included non-mechanical coolers. Elkins created a similarly low-tech cooler, acknowledging in his patent #221222 that "I am aware that chilling substances inclosed within a porous box or jar by wetting its outer surface is an old and well-known process."

Now the air conditioner;
 Frederick Jones in 1949? No!

Dr. Willis Carrier built the first machine to control both the temperature and humidity of indoor air. He received the first of many patents in 1906 (US patent #808897, for the "Apparatus for Treating Air"). In 1911 he published the formulae that became the scientific basis for air conditioning design, and four years later formed the Carrier Engineering Corporation to develop and manufacture AC systems.*

Now the refrigerated truck and train car;

Frederick Jones (with Joseph Numero) in 1938? Nope. 

*Refrigerated ships and railcars had been moving perishables across oceans and continents even before Jones was born. Trucks with mechanically refrigerated cargo spaces appeared on the roads at least as early as the late 1920s. *



BriannaMichele said:


> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791



Come on..every middle school child knows better than that..Well, they USED to know better...Now afro centrists claim negroes invented everything.

*Poor Richard's Almanack (sometimes Almanac) was a yearly almanac published by Benjamin Franklin, who adopted the pseudonym of "Poor Richard" or "Richard Saunders" for this purpose. The publication appeared continually from 1732 to 1758. It was a best seller for a pamphlet published in the American colonies; print runs reached 10,000 per year.[1][2]*

Your source is screwy;



BriannaMichele said:


> auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839


*Granville Woods in 1904? No!

In 1869, a 22-year-old George Westinghouse received US patent #88929 for a brake device operated by compressed air, and in the same year organized the Westinghouse Air Brake Company. Many of the 361 patents he accumulated during his career were for air brake variations and improvements, including his first "automatic" version in 1872 (US #124404).*




BriannaMichele said:


> automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932



*Richard Spikes in 1932? Nope.

The first automatic-transmission automobile to enter the market was designed by the Sturtevant brothers of Massachusetts in 1904. US Patent #766551 was the first of several patents on their gearshift mechanism. Automatic transmission technology continued to develop, spawning hundreds of patents and numerous experimental units; but because of cost, reliability issues and an initial lack of demand, several decades passed before vehicles with automatic transmission became common on the roads.*




BriannaMichele said:


> bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899



*Isaac R. Johnson in 1899? Nope.

Comte Mede de Sivrac and Karl von Sauerbronn built primitive versions of the bicycle in 1791 and 1816 respectively. The frame of John Starley's 1885 "safety bicycle" resembled that of a modern bicycle.*




BriannaMichele said:


> blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945



*Dr. Charles Drew in 1940? Nope.

During World War I, Dr. Oswald H. Robertson of the US army preserved blood in a citrate-glucose solution and stored it in cooled containers for later transfusion. This was the first use of "banked" blood. By the mid-1930s the Russians had set up a national network of facilities for the collection, typing, and storage of blood. Bernard Fantus, influenced by the Russian program, established the first hospital blood bank in the United States at Chicago's Cook County Hospital in 1937. It was Fantus who coined the term "blood bank."

Did Charles Drew "discover" (in about 1940) that plasma could be separated and stored apart from the rest of the blood, thereby revolutionizing transfusion medicine? Nope.

The possibility of using blood plasma for transfusion purposes was known at least since 1918, when English physician Gordon R. Ward suggested it in a medical journal. In the mid-1930s, John Elliott advanced the idea, emphasizing plasma's advantages in shelf life and donor-recipient compatibility, and in 1939 he and two colleagues reported having used stored plasma in 191 transfusions. Charles Drew was not responsible for any breakthrough scientific or medical discovery; his main career achievement lay in supervising or co-supervising major programs for the collection and shipment of blood and plasma.*





BriannaMichele said:


> cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971


Come on Brianna...ReallY? Did you finish high school?
Here's the truth about cellular phones;
*Henry T. Sampson in 1971? Nope.

On July 6, 1971, Sampson and co-inventor George Miley received a patent on a "gamma electric cell" that converted a gamma ray input into an electrical output (Among the first to do that was Bernhard Gross, US patent #3122640, 1964). What, you ask, does gamma radiation have to do with cellular communications technology? The answer: nothing. Some multiculturalist pseudo-historian must have seen the words "electric" and "cell" and thought "cell phone."

The father of the cell phone is Martin Cooper who first demonstrated the technology in 1973.*



BriannaMichele said:


> chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897



Too stupid to even consider; You think people pissed on the floor before this negro "invented" something to piss in? 



BriannaMichele said:


> clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862



*George T. Sampson in 1892? Nope.

The "clothes-drier" described in Sampson's patent was actually a rack for holding clothes near a stove, and was intended as an "improvement" on similar contraptions:

    My invention relates to improvements in clothes-driers.... The object of my invention is to suspend clothing in close relation to a stove by means of frames so constructed that they can be readily placed in proper position and put aside when not required for use.

    US patent #476416, 1892

Nineteen years earlier, there were already over 300 US patents for such "clothes-driers" (Subject-Matter Index of Patents...1790 to 1873).

A Frenchman named Pochon in 1799 built the first known tumble dryer &#8212; a crank-driven, rotating metal drum pierced with ventilation holes and held over heat. Electric tumble dryers appeared in the first half of the 20th century.*




BriannaMichele said:


> curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889


Another one too stupid to even consider.
You think no curtains were ever hung in any window until this negro "invented" a stick to hold them up? LMAO..You didn't graduate from high school, did you?



BriannaMichele said:


> curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896


Too stupid to consider..so you allege that the negro above "invented" a "curtain rod" in 1889...but it couldn't be used until THIS negro "invented" a "curtain rod support" in 1896?
LMFAO...so the curtains had rods through them but no way to hang them and they lay on the floor until 1896..LMAO..really, girl..get serious



BriannaMichele said:


> door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878


Too stupid to consider;




BriannaMichele said:


> door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878



LMAO..really?. No one ever propped a door open until this negro allegedly "invented" a "door stop"? 
Look..I'm not going to go one by one and debunk these..some of these lies are just too stupid to address...




BriannaMichele said:


> dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897



LMAO..dust and dirt just lay on the floor for centuries until this negro "invented a "dust pan"?...silly little girl;
*Lloyd P. Ray in 1897? Nope.
While the ultimate origin of the dustpan is lost in the mists (dusts?) of time, at least we know that US patent #20811 for "Dust-pan" was granted to T.E. McNeill in 1858. That was the first of about 164 US dustpan patents predating Lloyd Ray's. *



BriannaMichele said:


> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884



*Willie Johnson in 1884? Nope.

The hand-cranked egg beater with two intermeshed, counter-rotating whisks was invented by Turner Williams of Providence, Rhode Island in 1870 (US Patent #103811). It was an improvement on earlier rotary egg beaters that had only one whisk.*



BriannaMichele said:


> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882



A heinous lie!


jesus h. christ! Everyone knows edison invented that but your "source" is ridiculously flawed. Most afro centrist liars claim latimer "invented" a filament for the bulb...and that is ALSO a heinous lie;
*Lewis Latimer invented the carbon filament in 1881 or 1882? Nope.

English chemist/physicist Joseph Swan experimented with a carbon-filament incandescent light all the way back in 1860, and by 1878 had developed a better design which he patented in Britain. On the other side of the Atlantic, Thomas Edison developed a successful carbon-filament bulb, receiving a patent for it (#223898) in January 1880, before Lewis Latimer did any work in electric lighting. From 1880 onward, countless patents were issued for innovations in filament design and manufacture (Edison had over 50 of them). Neither of Latimer's two filament-related patents in 1881 and 1882 were among them, nor did they make the light bulb last longer, nor is there reason to believe they were adopted outside Hiram Maxim's company where Latimer worked at the time. (He was not hired by Edison's company until 1884, primarily as a draftsman and an expert witness in patent litigations).

Latimer also did not come up with the first screw socket for the light bulb or the first book on electric lighting.*

I'm going to continue in another post because I've done this before with afro revisionists and I always run out of room in one post.

...continued;


----------



## Swagger

Rotagilla, how could you overlook such groundbreaking 'inventions' like the mop (I kid you not), rolling pin (a large dowel) and the legendary key chain?!!!

Jesus wept, man, are you a racist, or something?


----------



## Rotagilla

[MENTION=50008]BriannaMichele[/MENTION]



BriannaMichele said:


> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867



* Elevator 
    Alexander Miles in 1887? Nope.
    Was Miles the first to patent a self-closing shaft door? Nope.

    Steam-powered hoisting devices were used in England by 1800. Elisha Graves Otis' 1853 "safety elevator" prevented the car from falling if the cable broke, and thus paved the way for the first commercial passenger elevator, installed in New York City's Haughwout Department Store in 1857. The first electric elevator appeared in Mannheim, Germany in 1880, built by the German firm of Siemens and Halske. A self-closing shaft door was invented by J.W. Meaker in 1874 ("Improvement in Self-closing Hatchways," US Patent No. 147,853).* 





BriannaMichele said:


> fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878


*Joseph Winters in 1878? Nope.

Winters' "fire escape" was a wagon-mounted ladder. The first such contraption patented in the US was the work of William P. Withey, 1840 (US patent #1599). The fire escape with a "lazy-tongs" type ladder, more similar to Winters' patent, was pioneered by Hüttman and Kornelio in 1849 (US patent #6155). One of the first fire escapes of any type was invented in 18th-century England:

    In 1784, Daniel Maseres, of England, invented a machine called a fire escape, which, being fastened to the window, would enable anyone to descend to the street without injury.

    Benjamin Butterworth, Growth of Industrial Art, 1888

By 1888 the US had granted 1,099 patents on fire escapes of "many forms, and of every possible material" *




BriannaMichele said:


> fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872


*Thomas J. Martin in 1872? Nope.

In 1813, British army captain George Manby created the first known portable fire extinguisher: a two-foot-tall copper cylinder that held 3 gallons of water and used compressed air as a propellant. One of the earliest extinguishers to use a chemical extinguishing agent, and not just water, was invented in 1849 by the Englishman William Henry Phillips, who patented his "fire annihilator" in England and the United States (US patent #7,269).*




BriannaMichele said:


> fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890


*W.B. Purvis in 1890? Nope.

The first reference to what seems to be a fountain pen appears in an Arabic text from 969 AD; details of the instrument are not known. A French "Bion" pen, dated 1702, represents the oldest fountain pen that still survives. Later models included John Scheffer's 1819 pen, possibly the first to be mass-produced; John Jacob Parker's "self-filling" pen of 1832; and the famous Lewis Waterman pen of 1884 (US Patents #293545, #307735). *



BriannaMichele said:


> gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914



*Garrett Morgan in 1914? Nope.

The invention of the gas mask predates Morgan's breathing device by several decades. Early versions were constructed by the Scottish chemist John Stenhouse in 1854 and the physicist John Tyndall in the 1870s, among many other inventors prior to World War I. *



BriannaMichele said:


> golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899


*Dr. George Grant in 1899? Nope.

A small rubber platform invented by Scotsmen William Bloxsom and Arthur Douglas was the world's first patented golf tee (British patent #12941 of 1889). The first known tee to penetrate the ground, in contrast to earlier tees that sat on the surface, was the peg-like "Perfectum" patented in 1892 by Percy Ellis of England. American dentist William Lowell introduced the most common form of tee used today, the simple wooden peg with a flared top. *



BriannaMichele said:


> guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886


*Child, please!

The guitar was invented, in its earliest stage, in 1779 by a Neapolitan named Gaetano Vinaccia. It was a derivative of the mandolin.*



BriannaMichele said:


> hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18&#8211;



*Lyda Newman in 1898? Nope.

An early US patent for a recognizably modern hairbrush went to Hugh Rock in 1854 (US Design Patent no. D645), though surely there were hairbrushes long before there was a US Patent Office.

The claim that Lyda Newman's brush was the first with "synthetic bristles" is false: her patent mentions nothing about synthetic bristles and is concerned only with a new way of making the handle detachable from the head. Besides, a hairbrush that included "elastic wire teeth" in combination with natural bristles had already been patented by Samuel Firey in 1870 (US, #106680). Nylon bristles weren't even possible until the invention of nylon in 1935.*



BriannaMichele said:


> hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883


*William Purvis in 1883? Nope.

The earliest known postal handstamp was brought into use by Henry Bishop, Postmaster General of Great Britain, in the year 1661. The stamp imprinted the mail with a bisected circle containing the month and the date. THese were commonly referred to as "Bishop marks"*



BriannaMichele said:


> horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885


*Child, please!
The horseshoe was invented by the Romans. The poet Catullus mentioned mule that lost its horseshoe in a song from the first century BC.*



BriannaMichele said:


> ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887



*Sarah Boone in 1892? Nope.

Of the several hundred US patents on ironing boards granted prior to Sarah Boone's, the first three went to William Vandenburg in 1858 (patents #19390, #19883, #20231). The first American female patentee of an ironing board is probably Sarah Mort of Dayton, Ohio, who received patent #57170 in 1866. In 1869, Henry Soggs of Columbus, Pennsylvania earned US patent #90966 for an ironing board resembling the modern type, with folding legs, adjustable height, and a cover. Another nice example of a modern-looking board was designed by J.H. Mallory in 1871, patent #120296. *






BriannaMichele said:


> lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889



*Burr in 1899? Nope.

English engineer Edwin Budding invented the first reel-type lawn mower (with blades arranged in a cylindrical pattern) and had it patented in England in 1830. In 1868 the United States issued patent #73807 to Amariah M. Hills of Connecticut, who went on to establish the Archimedean Lawn Mower Co. in 1871. By 1888, the US Patent Office had granted 138 patents for lawn mowers (Butterworth, Growth of Industrial Art). Doubtlessly there were even more by the time Burr got his patent in 1899.

Some website authors want Burr to have invented the first "rotary blade" mower, with a centrally mounted spinning blade. But his patent #624749 shows yet another twist on the old reel mower, differing in only a few details with Budding's original.*



BriannaMichele said:


> lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897



*J. H. Smith in 1897? Elijah McCoy? Nope.

The first US patent with the title "lawn sprinkler" was issued to J. Lessler of Buffalo, New York in 1871 (#121949). Early examples of water-propelled, rotating lawn sprinklers were patented by J. Oswald in 1890 (#425340) and J. S. Woolsey in 1891 (#457099) among a gazillion others.

Smith's patent shows just another rotating sprinkler, and McCoy's 1899 patent was for a turtle-shaped sprinkler.*



BriannaMichele said:


> lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18&#8211;


*Too stupid to consider. Locks have been around since before christ.*



BriannaMichele said:


> lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895



LMAO..you don't even know what a "lubricating cup is, do you?
Just keep regurgitating the afro centrist, revisionist crap you're fed. Girl, do some research before you post stupid shit like this...geez...

*Automatic Lubricator, "Real McCoy" 
    Elijah McCoy revolutionized industry in 1872 by inventing the first device to automatically oil machinery? Nope. The phrase "Real McCoy" arose to distinguish Elijah's inventions from cheap imitations? Nope.

    The oil cup, which automatically delivers a steady trickle of lubricant to machine parts while the machine is running, predates McCoy's career; a description of one appears in the May 6, 1848 issue of Scientific American. The automatic "displacement lubricator" for steam engines was developed in 1860 by John Ramsbottom of England, and notably improved in 1862 by James Roscoe of the same country. The "hydrostatic" lubricator originated no later than 1871.

    Variants of the phrase Real McCoy appear in Scottish literature dating back to at least 1856 &#8212; well before Elijah McCoy could have been involved.*




BriannaMichele said:


> mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891


 * Mailbox (letter drop box) 
    P. Downing invented the street letter drop box in 1891? Nope.
    George Becket invented the private mailbox in 1892? Nope.

    The US Postal Service says that "Street boxes for mail collection began to appear in large [US] cities by 1858." They appeared in Europe even earlier, according to historian Laurin Zilliacus:

        Mail boxes as we understand them first appeared on the streets of Belgian towns in 1848. In Paris they came two years later, while the English received their 'pillar boxes' in 1855.

        Laurin Zilliacus, Mail for the World, p. 178 (New York, J. Day Co., 1953)

    From the same book (p.178), "Private mail boxes were invented in the United States in about 1860."

    Eventually, letter drop boxes came equipped with inner lids to prevent miscreants from rummaging through the mail pile. The first of many US patents for such a purpose was granted in 1860 to John North of Middletown, Connecticut (US Pat. #27466).*



BriannaMichele said:


> mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893



*Thomas W. Stewart in 1893? Nope.

Mops go back a long, long way before 1893. Just how long, is hard to determine. Restricting our view to the modern era, we find that the United States issued its first mop patent (#241) in 1837 to Jacob Howe, called "Construction of Mop-Heads and the Mode of Securing them upon Handles." One of the first patented mops with a built-in wringer was the one H. & J. Morton invented in 1859 (US #24049).

The mop specified in Stewart's patent #499402 has a lever-operated clamp for "holding the mop rags"; the lever is not a wringing mechanism as erroneously reported on certain websites. Other inventors had already patented mops with lever-operated clamps, one of the first being Greenleaf Stackpole in 1869 (US Pat. #89803).*



BriannaMichele said:


> motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939


*Motor? What kind of "motor"..."motors"..electrical and automotive existed LONG before 1939...Believe that. Did you even READ any of this crap before you posted it? Do you know ANYTHING about history? 
christ...how stupid.*



BriannaMichele said:


> peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896


*PEANUT BUTTER? LMMFAO..PEANUT BUTTER?...Are you naive or ignorant? peanut butter....

George Washington Carver (who began his peanut research in 1903)? Nope.

Peanuts, which are native to the New World tropics, were mashed into paste by Aztecs hundreds of years ago. Evidence of modern peanut butter comes from US patent #306727 issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson of Montreal, Quebec in 1884, for a process of milling roasted peanuts between heated surfaces until the peanuts reached "a fluid or semi-fluid state." As the product cooled, it set into what Edson described as "a consistency like that of butter, lard, or ointment." In 1890, George A. Bayle Jr., owner of a food business in St. Louis, manufactured peanut butter and sold it out of barrels. J.H. Kellogg, of cereal fame, secured US patent #580787 in 1897 for his "Process of Preparing Nutmeal," which produced a "pasty adhesive substance" that Kellogg called "nut-butter."*



BriannaMichele said:


> pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897



*John Lee Love in 1897? Nope.

Bernard Lassimone of Limoges, France invented one of the earliest sharpeners, receiving French patent number 2444 in 1828. An apparent ancestor of the 20th-century hand-cranked sharpener was patented by G. F. Ballou in 1896 (US #556709) and marketed by the A.B. Dick Company as the "Planetary Pencil Pointer." As the user held the pencil stationary and turned the crank, twin milling cutters revolved around the tip of the pencil and shaved it into a point.

Love's patent #594114 shows a variation on a different kind of sharpener, in which one would crank the pencil itself around in a stirring motion. An earlier device of a similar type was devised in 1888 by G.H. Courson (patent #388533), and sold under the name "President Pencil Sharpener."*



BriannaMichele said:


> refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891



* I've already been over this lie and debunked it.

One more time, though;
    Refrigerator 
    Thomas Elkins in 1879? John Stanard in 1891? Nope.

    Oliver Evans proposed a mechanical refrigerator based on a vapor-compression cycle in 1805 and Jacob Perkins had a working machine built in 1834. Dr. John Gorrie created an air-cycle refrigeration system in about 1844, which he installed in a Florida hospital. In the 1850s Alexander Twining in the USA and James Harrison in Australia used mechanical refrigeration to produce ice on a commercial scale. Around the same time, the Carré brothers of France led the development of absorption refrigeration systems.

    Stanard's patent describes not a refrigeration machine, but an old-fashioned icebox &#8212; an insulated cabinet into which ice is placed to cool the interior. As such, it was a "refrigerator" only in the old sense of the term, which included non-mechanical coolers. Elkins created a similarly low-tech cooler, acknowledging in his patent #221222 that "I am aware that chilling substances inclosed within a porous box or jar by wetting its outer surface is an old and well-known process."*



BriannaMichele said:


> riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895



*child. I'm beginning to feel sorry for you, now. You realize that saddles have been around since man domesticated the horse...LONG before 1895.*




BriannaMichele said:


> street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890


*Charles Brooks in 1896? Nope.

Brooks' patent was for a modified version of a common type of street sweeper cart that had long been known, with a rotary brush that swept refuse onto an elevator belt and into a trash bin. In the United States, street sweepers started being patented in the 1840s, and by 1900 the Patent Office had issued about 300 patents for such machines. *



BriannaMichele said:


> phone transmitter: Granville T.
> Woods; December 2, 1884


*You don't even know what a "phone transmitter is, do you? LMAO..
most afro centrist websites claim he invented the railway telegraph...I'll debunk that lie, though.
    Railway Telegraph 
    Granville Woods prevented railway accidents and saved countless lives by inventing the train telegraph (patented in 1887), which allowed communication to and from moving trains? No. absolutely not.

    The earliest patents for train telegraphs go back to at least 1873. Lucius Phelps was the first inventor in the field to attract widespread notice, and the telegrams he exchanged on the New York, New Haven & Hartford railroad in January 1885 were hailed in the Feb. 21, 1885 issue of Scientific American as "perhaps the first ever sent to and from a moving train." Phelps remained at the forefront in developing the technology and by the end of 1887 already held 14 US patents on his system. He joined a team led by Thomas Edison, who had been working on his "grasshopper telegraph" for trains, and together they constructed on the Lehigh Valley Railroad one of the only induction telegraph systems ever put to commercial use. Although this telegraph was a technical success, it fulfilled no public need, and the market for on-board train telegraphy never took off. There is no evidence that any commercial railway telegraph based on Granville Woods's patents was ever built. *





BriannaMichele said:


> traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923


*Invented by Garrett A. Morgan in 1923? Nope.

The first known traffic signal appeared in London in 1868 near the Houses of Parliament. Designed by JP Knight, it featured two semaphore arms and two gas lamps. The earliest electric traffic lights include Lester Wire's two-color version set up in Salt Lake City circa 1912, James Hoge's system (US patent #1,251,666) installed in Cleveland by the American Traffic Signal Company in 1914, and William Potts' 4-way red-yellow-green lights introduced in Detroit beginning in 1920. New York City traffic towers began flashing three-color signals also in 1920.

Garrett Morgan's cross-shaped, crank-operated semaphore was not among the first half-hundred patented traffic signals, nor was it "automatic" as is sometimes claimed, nor did it play any part in the evolution of the modern traffic light. *



BriannaMichele said:


> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885



*Typewriter 
    L.S. Burridge & N.R. Marshman in 1885? Nope.

    Henry Mill, an English engineer, was the first person to patent the basic idea of the typewriter in 1714. The first working typewriter known to have actually been built was the work of Pellegrino Turri of Italy in 1808. The familiar QWERTY keyboard, developed by C. L. Sholes and C. Glidden, reached the market in 1874. In 1878 change-case keys were added that enabled the typing of both capital and small letters. *


You should really read some history from reliable sources..look up the patent numbers I posted if you don't believe me..
Mindlessly repeating revisionist afro centric lies pushed by anti whites doesn't make you look very smart.
Negroes NEED something to "feel good" about and since their history doesn't offer many opportunities they try to steal credit for things they DIDN'T do/invent.
Don't buy into the lies. Educate yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name some of these so-called "black Wall Street's".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words.... you got nothing.
Click to expand...


No we have little greenwoods all over the US. Cant you read?


----------



## squeeze berry

if black people are so oppressed by whitey why don't they move to Africa where there are few whites to be mean to them?

They can build their own paradise free of the white devil's interference


----------



## Taz

Just curious, have blacks ever invented anything of note?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words.... you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we have little greenwoods all over the US. Cant you read?
Click to expand...


Name them.


----------



## WelfareQueen

With Blacks free of the white devil they will accomplish great things.  Take the Congo and Somalia for instance.  Or maybe Rwanda....Mali....Uganda?  The list is endless.....right?


----------



## westwall

BriannaMichele said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered what particular pathology causes white racists to feel terror and savagery when faced with the simple truth. White people simple are not needed.  I would miss some of them but need them? I cant think of one thing  I would need them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
> 
> auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839
> 
> auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899
> 
> automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932
> 
> baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899
> 
> bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899
> 
> biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875
> 
> blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945
> 
> cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971
> 
> chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897
> 
> clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862
> 
> curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889
> 
> curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896
> 
> door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897
> 
> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
> 
> eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880
> 
> fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878
> 
> fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872
> 
> folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899
> 
> folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889
> 
> fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890
> 
> furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878
> 
> gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914
> 
> golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899
> 
> guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886
> 
> hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18
> 
> hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883
> 
> horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885
> 
> ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897
> 
> improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846
> 
> insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899
> 
> ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887
> 
> key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894
> 
> lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884
> 
> lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889
> 
> lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897
> 
> lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893
> 
> lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18
> 
> lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895
> 
> lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887
> 
> mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891
> 
> mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893
> 
> motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939
> 
> peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896
> 
> pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897
> 
> record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819
> 
> refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891
> 
> riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895
> 
> rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864
> 
> shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898
> 
> spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839
> 
> stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt
> 
> stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876
> 
> straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905
> 
> street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890
> 
> phone transmitter: Granville T.
> Woods; December 2, 1884
> 
> thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960
> 
> traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923
> 
> tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886
> 
> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885
> 
> 
> Black History: Things Invented By African-Americans | THE MILWAUKEE DRUM
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...










I can point out one error to you that is certain, the traffic light was invented by J.P. Knight and was installed at the corner of George and Bridge streets near the House of Commons in 1868.  There are others that I question on your list as well, but this is a well known fact to car enthusiasts.


J.P. Knight and the First Traffic Light - Invent.Answers.com


----------



## Nutz

She already admitted her source was bunk...sheesh!


----------



## Rotagilla

westwall said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without white folks, you'd have no computer, no internet, no fridge, no tv, no radio, no electricity, no lights, no car, no bus, no plane... And especially no baking soda to make crack with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
> 
> auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839
> 
> auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899
> 
> automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932
> 
> baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899
> 
> bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899
> 
> biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875
> 
> blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945
> 
> cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971
> 
> chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897
> 
> clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862
> 
> curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889
> 
> curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896
> 
> door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897
> 
> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
> 
> eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880
> 
> fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878
> 
> fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872
> 
> folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899
> 
> folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889
> 
> fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890
> 
> furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878
> 
> gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914
> 
> golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899
> 
> guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886
> 
> hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18&#8211;
> 
> hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883
> 
> horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885
> 
> ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897
> 
> improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846
> 
> insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899
> 
> ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887
> 
> key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894
> 
> lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884
> 
> lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889
> 
> lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897
> 
> lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893
> 
> lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18&#8211;
> 
> lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895
> 
> lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887
> 
> mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891
> 
> mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893
> 
> motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939
> 
> peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896
> 
> pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897
> 
> record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819
> 
> refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891
> 
> riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895
> 
> rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864
> 
> shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898
> 
> spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839
> 
> stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt
> 
> stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876
> 
> straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905
> 
> street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890
> 
> phone transmitter: Granville T.
> Woods; December 2, 1884
> 
> thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960
> 
> traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923
> 
> tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886
> 
> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885
> 
> 
> Black History: Things Invented By African-Americans | THE MILWAUKEE DRUM
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Pinky&#8226;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can point out one error to you that is certain, the traffic light was invented by J.P. Knight and was installed at the corner of George and Bridge streets near the House of Commons in 1868.  There are others that I question on your list as well, but this is a well known fact to car enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> J.P. Knight and the First Traffic Light - Invent.Answers.com
Click to expand...


I shredded the whole list in posts #412 and #414 in this thread.

EDIT:
The post numbers exposing negro lies about inventors are now #400 and #402 due to moderators deleting trash from agitators. 
Just for clarity.


----------



## westwall

Rotagilla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
> 
> auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839
> 
> auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899
> 
> automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932
> 
> baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899
> 
> bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899
> 
> biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875
> 
> blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945
> 
> cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971
> 
> chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897
> 
> clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862
> 
> curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889
> 
> curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896
> 
> door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
> 
> dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897
> 
> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
> 
> eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880
> 
> fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878
> 
> fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872
> 
> folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899
> 
> folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889
> 
> fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890
> 
> furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878
> 
> gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914
> 
> golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899
> 
> guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886
> 
> hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18
> 
> hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883
> 
> horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885
> 
> ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897
> 
> improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846
> 
> insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899
> 
> ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887
> 
> key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894
> 
> lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884
> 
> lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889
> 
> lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897
> 
> lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893
> 
> lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18
> 
> lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895
> 
> lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887
> 
> mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891
> 
> mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893
> 
> motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939
> 
> peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896
> 
> pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897
> 
> record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819
> 
> refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891
> 
> riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895
> 
> rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864
> 
> shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898
> 
> spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839
> 
> stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt
> 
> stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876
> 
> straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905
> 
> street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890
> 
> phone transmitter: Granville T.
> Woods; December 2, 1884
> 
> thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960
> 
> traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923
> 
> tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886
> 
> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885
> 
> 
> Black History: Things Invented By African-Americans | THE MILWAUKEE DRUM
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can point out one error to you that is certain, the traffic light was invented by J.P. Knight and was installed at the corner of George and Bridge streets near the House of Commons in 1868.  There are others that I question on your list as well, but this is a well known fact to car enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> J.P. Knight and the First Traffic Light - Invent.Answers.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shredded the whole list in posts #412 and #414 in this thread.
Click to expand...






Yes, I see that now.  I have been cleaning this thread which leads me to this...  (Puts on Mod hat)
*
Keep it civil and addressing the OP boys and girls!  Other than some silly flaming there has been some interesting discussion.  Let's keep it that way.*




*Clearly some of you are having a problem doing this.  And yes, ALL bigots are allowed to demonstrate their silliness.*


----------



## BriannaMichele

Elevator
Alexander Miles created an automatic mechanism that closed access to the shaft

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/bl_Alexander_Miles.htm

Garret Morgan 
Gasmask

http://science.howstuffworks.com/in...0-inventions-by-african-americans.htm#page=10

T Marshall did have a patent on what he named the "fire extinguisher" not the portable one we use to day but a mechanism that quickly releases pressurized water. 

William Purvis 

"William Purvis of Philadelphia invented and patented improvements to the fountain pen in 1890. William Purvis made several improvements to the fountain pen in order to make a "more durable, inexpensive, and better pen to carry in the pocket." Purvis used an elastic tube between the pen nib and the ink reservoir that used a suction action to return any excess ink to the ink reservoir, reducing ink spills and increasing the longevity of the ink. Fountain pens were first patented as early as 1809."

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/blwilliampurvis.htm

Golf T 
T Grant had a patents on improvements for the golf 
http://www.google.com/patents/US638920

Harp guitar
Robert Flemings had a patent of improved model harp guitar
https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA

Lyda Newman 
Created a hairbrush for African Americans that could be easily be taken apart to be cleaned and then reconstructed 
https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA

Handstamp William purvis
Created and improved model of self inking handstamp that could be uses for postal service and could stamp dates simultaneously. 
https://www.google.com/patents/US27...a=X&ei=e1vRU8muKYOQyATPooCgCw&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA

J ricks had two separate patents on his improved horseshoes designed not only to protect the bottom of the hoof but wrap around the top for stability 
https://www.google.com/patents/US62...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA

https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CCIQ6AEwAQ

Sarah Boone - ironing board
"Boone's ironing board was designed to improve the quality of ironing sleeves and the bodies of women's garments. The board was very narrow, curved, and made of wood. The shape and structure allowed it to fit a sleeve and it was reversible, so one could iron both sides of the sleeve.[1]"

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Boone

Albert burr - rotary lawn mower 

 "Albert Burr patented an improved rotary blade lawn mower. Burr designed a lawn mower with traction wheels and a rotary blade that was designed to not easily get plugged up from lawn clippings. John Albert Burr also improved the design of lawn mowers by making it possible to mow closer to building and wall edges."

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/bl_John_Albert_Burr.htm


J smiths - sprinkler DEBATABLE!!

there's still controversy over who created the first sprinkler. But j smith did create the first rotating sprinkler with 2 water exits that could be attached to a common water hose for either residential and agricultural use. 

https://www.google.com/patents/US71...a=X&ei=zGDRU5HTFsSLyATcp4H4Cg&ved=0CBwQ6wEwAA

W A Martin- created the MODERN lock and update and improved version of the lock originally created by the Chinese with components from the Egyptians. First lock improvement in 4000 years. 

https://www.google.com/patents/US40...a=X&ei=cGPRU4rRHoiayATH8oDgAg&ved=0CCoQ6wEwAg

Don't even get me started on Fredrick Jones you asshole! The man had 60 different patents including the FIRST practical refrigerating system for trucks and trains. Not to mention the 20 or more automotive patents he had that would forever change the automotive industry. 


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_McKinley_Jones


I'd keep going but doing my hair is more important than arguing with a racist prick

















Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=50008]BriannaMichele[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Elevator
> Alexander Miles in 1887? Nope.
> Was Miles the first to patent a self-closing shaft door? Nope.
> 
> Steam-powered hoisting devices were used in England by 1800. Elisha Graves Otis' 1853 "safety elevator" prevented the car from falling if the cable broke, and thus paved the way for the first commercial passenger elevator, installed in New York City's Haughwout Department Store in 1857. The first electric elevator appeared in Mannheim, Germany in 1880, built by the German firm of Siemens and Halske. A self-closing shaft door was invented by J.W. Meaker in 1874 ("Improvement in Self-closing Hatchways," US Patent No. 147,853).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joseph Winters in 1878? Nope.
> 
> Winters' "fire escape" was a wagon-mounted ladder. The first such contraption patented in the US was the work of William P. Withey, 1840 (US patent #1599). The fire escape with a "lazy-tongs" type ladder, more similar to Winters' patent, was pioneered by Hüttman and Kornelio in 1849 (US patent #6155). One of the first fire escapes of any type was invented in 18th-century England:
> 
> In 1784, Daniel Maseres, of England, invented a machine called a fire escape, which, being fastened to the window, would enable anyone to descend to the street without injury.
> 
> Benjamin Butterworth, Growth of Industrial Art, 1888
> 
> By 1888 the US had granted 1,099 patents on fire escapes of "many forms, and of every possible material" *
> 
> 
> 
> *Thomas J. Martin in 1872? Nope.
> 
> In 1813, British army captain George Manby created the first known portable fire extinguisher: a two-foot-tall copper cylinder that held 3 gallons of water and used compressed air as a propellant. One of the earliest extinguishers to use a chemical extinguishing agent, and not just water, was invented in 1849 by the Englishman William Henry Phillips, who patented his "fire annihilator" in England and the United States (US patent #7,269).*
> 
> 
> 
> *W.B. Purvis in 1890? Nope.
> 
> The first reference to what seems to be a fountain pen appears in an Arabic text from 969 AD; details of the instrument are not known. A French "Bion" pen, dated 1702, represents the oldest fountain pen that still survives. Later models included John Scheffer's 1819 pen, possibly the first to be mass-produced; John Jacob Parker's "self-filling" pen of 1832; and the famous Lewis Waterman pen of 1884 (US Patents #293545, #307735). *
> 
> 
> 
> *Garrett Morgan in 1914? Nope.
> 
> The invention of the gas mask predates Morgan's breathing device by several decades. Early versions were constructed by the Scottish chemist John Stenhouse in 1854 and the physicist John Tyndall in the 1870s, among many other inventors prior to World War I. *
> 
> 
> *Dr. George Grant in 1899? Nope.
> 
> A small rubber platform invented by Scotsmen William Bloxsom and Arthur Douglas was the world's first patented golf tee (British patent #12941 of 1889). The first known tee to penetrate the ground, in contrast to earlier tees that sat on the surface, was the peg-like "Perfectum" patented in 1892 by Percy Ellis of England. American dentist William Lowell introduced the most common form of tee used today, the simple wooden peg with a flared top. *
> 
> 
> *Child, please!
> 
> The guitar was invented, in its earliest stage, in 1779 by a Neapolitan named Gaetano Vinaccia. It was a derivative of the mandolin.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lyda Newman in 1898? Nope.
> 
> An early US patent for a recognizably modern hairbrush went to Hugh Rock in 1854 (US Design Patent no. D645), though surely there were hairbrushes long before there was a US Patent Office.
> 
> The claim that Lyda Newman's brush was the first with "synthetic bristles" is false: her patent mentions nothing about synthetic bristles and is concerned only with a new way of making the handle detachable from the head. Besides, a hairbrush that included "elastic wire teeth" in combination with natural bristles had already been patented by Samuel Firey in 1870 (US, #106680). Nylon bristles weren't even possible until the invention of nylon in 1935.*
> 
> 
> *William Purvis in 1883? Nope.
> 
> The earliest known postal handstamp was brought into use by Henry Bishop, Postmaster General of Great Britain, in the year 1661. The stamp imprinted the mail with a bisected circle containing the month and the date. THese were commonly referred to as "Bishop marks"*
> 
> 
> *Child, please!
> The horseshoe was invented by the Romans. The poet Catullus mentioned mule that lost its horseshoe in a song from the first century BC.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah Boone in 1892? Nope.
> 
> Of the several hundred US patents on ironing boards granted prior to Sarah Boone's, the first three went to William Vandenburg in 1858 (patents #19390, #19883, #20231). The first American female patentee of an ironing board is probably Sarah Mort of Dayton, Ohio, who received patent #57170 in 1866. In 1869, Henry Soggs of Columbus, Pennsylvania earned US patent #90966 for an ironing board resembling the modern type, with folding legs, adjustable height, and a cover. Another nice example of a modern-looking board was designed by J.H. Mallory in 1871, patent #120296. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burr in 1899? Nope.
> 
> English engineer Edwin Budding invented the first reel-type lawn mower (with blades arranged in a cylindrical pattern) and had it patented in England in 1830. In 1868 the United States issued patent #73807 to Amariah M. Hills of Connecticut, who went on to establish the Archimedean Lawn Mower Co. in 1871. By 1888, the US Patent Office had granted 138 patents for lawn mowers (Butterworth, Growth of Industrial Art). Doubtlessly there were even more by the time Burr got his patent in 1899.
> 
> Some website authors want Burr to have invented the first "rotary blade" mower, with a centrally mounted spinning blade. But his patent #624749 shows yet another twist on the old reel mower, differing in only a few details with Budding's original.*
> 
> 
> 
> *J. H. Smith in 1897? Elijah McCoy? Nope.
> 
> The first US patent with the title "lawn sprinkler" was issued to J. Lessler of Buffalo, New York in 1871 (#121949). Early examples of water-propelled, rotating lawn sprinklers were patented by J. Oswald in 1890 (#425340) and J. S. Woolsey in 1891 (#457099) among a gazillion others.
> 
> Smith's patent shows just another rotating sprinkler, and McCoy's 1899 patent was for a turtle-shaped sprinkler.*
> 
> 
> *Too stupid to consider. Locks have been around since before christ.*
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..you don't even know what a "lubricating cup is, do you?
> Just keep regurgitating the afro centrist, revisionist crap you're fed. Girl, do some research before you post stupid shit like this...geez...
> 
> *Automatic Lubricator, "Real McCoy"
> Elijah McCoy revolutionized industry in 1872 by inventing the first device to automatically oil machinery? Nope. The phrase "Real McCoy" arose to distinguish Elijah's inventions from cheap imitations? Nope.
> 
> The oil cup, which automatically delivers a steady trickle of lubricant to machine parts while the machine is running, predates McCoy's career; a description of one appears in the May 6, 1848 issue of Scientific American. The automatic "displacement lubricator" for steam engines was developed in 1860 by John Ramsbottom of England, and notably improved in 1862 by James Roscoe of the same country. The "hydrostatic" lubricator originated no later than 1871.
> 
> Variants of the phrase Real McCoy appear in Scottish literature dating back to at least 1856 &#8212; well before Elijah McCoy could have been involved.*
> 
> 
> 
> * Mailbox (letter drop box)
> P. Downing invented the street letter drop box in 1891? Nope.
> George Becket invented the private mailbox in 1892? Nope.
> 
> The US Postal Service says that "Street boxes for mail collection began to appear in large [US] cities by 1858." They appeared in Europe even earlier, according to historian Laurin Zilliacus:
> 
> Mail boxes as we understand them first appeared on the streets of Belgian towns in 1848. In Paris they came two years later, while the English received their 'pillar boxes' in 1855.
> 
> Laurin Zilliacus, Mail for the World, p. 178 (New York, J. Day Co., 1953)
> 
> From the same book (p.178), "Private mail boxes were invented in the United States in about 1860."
> 
> Eventually, letter drop boxes came equipped with inner lids to prevent miscreants from rummaging through the mail pile. The first of many US patents for such a purpose was granted in 1860 to John North of Middletown, Connecticut (US Pat. #27466).*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thomas W. Stewart in 1893? Nope.
> 
> Mops go back a long, long way before 1893. Just how long, is hard to determine. Restricting our view to the modern era, we find that the United States issued its first mop patent (#241) in 1837 to Jacob Howe, called "Construction of Mop-Heads and the Mode of Securing them upon Handles." One of the first patented mops with a built-in wringer was the one H. & J. Morton invented in 1859 (US #24049).
> 
> The mop specified in Stewart's patent #499402 has a lever-operated clamp for "holding the mop rags"; the lever is not a wringing mechanism as erroneously reported on certain websites. Other inventors had already patented mops with lever-operated clamps, one of the first being Greenleaf Stackpole in 1869 (US Pat. #89803).*
> 
> 
> *Motor? What kind of "motor"..."motors"..electrical and automotive existed LONG before 1939...Believe that. Did you even READ any of this crap before you posted it? Do you know ANYTHING about history?
> christ...how stupid.*
> 
> 
> *PEANUT BUTTER? LMMFAO..PEANUT BUTTER?...Are you naive or ignorant? peanut butter....
> 
> George Washington Carver (who began his peanut research in 1903)? Nope.
> 
> Peanuts, which are native to the New World tropics, were mashed into paste by Aztecs hundreds of years ago. Evidence of modern peanut butter comes from US patent #306727 issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson of Montreal, Quebec in 1884, for a process of milling roasted peanuts between heated surfaces until the peanuts reached "a fluid or semi-fluid state." As the product cooled, it set into what Edson described as "a consistency like that of butter, lard, or ointment." In 1890, George A. Bayle Jr., owner of a food business in St. Louis, manufactured peanut butter and sold it out of barrels. J.H. Kellogg, of cereal fame, secured US patent #580787 in 1897 for his "Process of Preparing Nutmeal," which produced a "pasty adhesive substance" that Kellogg called "nut-butter."*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Lee Love in 1897? Nope.
> 
> Bernard Lassimone of Limoges, France invented one of the earliest sharpeners, receiving French patent number 2444 in 1828. An apparent ancestor of the 20th-century hand-cranked sharpener was patented by G. F. Ballou in 1896 (US #556709) and marketed by the A.B. Dick Company as the "Planetary Pencil Pointer." As the user held the pencil stationary and turned the crank, twin milling cutters revolved around the tip of the pencil and shaved it into a point.
> 
> Love's patent #594114 shows a variation on a different kind of sharpener, in which one would crank the pencil itself around in a stirring motion. An earlier device of a similar type was devised in 1888 by G.H. Courson (patent #388533), and sold under the name "President Pencil Sharpener."*
> 
> 
> 
> * I've already been over this lie and debunked it.
> 
> One more time, though;
> Refrigerator
> Thomas Elkins in 1879? John Stanard in 1891? Nope.
> 
> Oliver Evans proposed a mechanical refrigerator based on a vapor-compression cycle in 1805 and Jacob Perkins had a working machine built in 1834. Dr. John Gorrie created an air-cycle refrigeration system in about 1844, which he installed in a Florida hospital. In the 1850s Alexander Twining in the USA and James Harrison in Australia used mechanical refrigeration to produce ice on a commercial scale. Around the same time, the Carré brothers of France led the development of absorption refrigeration systems.
> 
> Stanard's patent describes not a refrigeration machine, but an old-fashioned icebox &#8212; an insulated cabinet into which ice is placed to cool the interior. As such, it was a "refrigerator" only in the old sense of the term, which included non-mechanical coolers. Elkins created a similarly low-tech cooler, acknowledging in his patent #221222 that "I am aware that chilling substances inclosed within a porous box or jar by wetting its outer surface is an old and well-known process."*
> 
> 
> 
> *child. I'm beginning to feel sorry for you, now. You realize that saddles have been around since man domesticated the horse...LONG before 1895.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Charles Brooks in 1896? Nope.
> 
> Brooks' patent was for a modified version of a common type of street sweeper cart that had long been known, with a rotary brush that swept refuse onto an elevator belt and into a trash bin. In the United States, street sweepers started being patented in the 1840s, and by 1900 the Patent Office had issued about 300 patents for such machines. *
> 
> 
> *You don't even know what a "phone transmitter is, do you? LMAO..
> most afro centrist websites claim he invented the railway telegraph...I'll debunk that lie, though.
> Railway Telegraph
> Granville Woods prevented railway accidents and saved countless lives by inventing the train telegraph (patented in 1887), which allowed communication to and from moving trains? No. absolutely not.
> 
> The earliest patents for train telegraphs go back to at least 1873. Lucius Phelps was the first inventor in the field to attract widespread notice, and the telegrams he exchanged on the New York, New Haven & Hartford railroad in January 1885 were hailed in the Feb. 21, 1885 issue of Scientific American as "perhaps the first ever sent to and from a moving train." Phelps remained at the forefront in developing the technology and by the end of 1887 already held 14 US patents on his system. He joined a team led by Thomas Edison, who had been working on his "grasshopper telegraph" for trains, and together they constructed on the Lehigh Valley Railroad one of the only induction telegraph systems ever put to commercial use. Although this telegraph was a technical success, it fulfilled no public need, and the market for on-board train telegraphy never took off. There is no evidence that any commercial railway telegraph based on Granville Woods's patents was ever built. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Invented by Garrett A. Morgan in 1923? Nope.
> 
> The first known traffic signal appeared in London in 1868 near the Houses of Parliament. Designed by JP Knight, it featured two semaphore arms and two gas lamps. The earliest electric traffic lights include Lester Wire's two-color version set up in Salt Lake City circa 1912, James Hoge's system (US patent #1,251,666) installed in Cleveland by the American Traffic Signal Company in 1914, and William Potts' 4-way red-yellow-green lights introduced in Detroit beginning in 1920. New York City traffic towers began flashing three-color signals also in 1920.
> 
> Garrett Morgan's cross-shaped, crank-operated semaphore was not among the first half-hundred patented traffic signals, nor was it "automatic" as is sometimes claimed, nor did it play any part in the evolution of the modern traffic light. *
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Typewriter
> L.S. Burridge & N.R. Marshman in 1885? Nope.
> 
> Henry Mill, an English engineer, was the first person to patent the basic idea of the typewriter in 1714. The first working typewriter known to have actually been built was the work of Pellegrino Turri of Italy in 1808. The familiar QWERTY keyboard, developed by C. L. Sholes and C. Glidden, reached the market in 1874. In 1878 change-case keys were added that enabled the typing of both capital and small letters. *
> 
> 
> You should really read some history from reliable sources..look up the patent numbers I posted if you don't believe me..
> Mindlessly repeating revisionist afro centric lies pushed by anti whites doesn't make you look very smart.
> Negroes NEED something to "feel good" about and since their history doesn't offer many opportunities they try to steal credit for things they DIDN'T do/invent.
> Don't buy into the lies. Educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> briannamichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevator
> Alexander Miles created an automatic mechanism that closed access to the shaft
> 
> Alexander Miles - The Improved Elevator of Alexander Miles
> 
> Garret Morgan
> Gasmask
> 
> HowStuffWorks "Top 10 Inventions by African-Americans"
> 
> T Marshall did have a patent on what he named the "fire extinguisher" not the portable one we use to day but a mechanism that quickly releases pressurized water.
> 
> William Purvis
> 
> "William Purvis of Philadelphia invented and patented improvements to the fountain pen in 1890. William Purvis made several improvements to the fountain pen in order to make a "more durable, inexpensive, and better pen to carry in the pocket." Purvis used an elastic tube between the pen nib and the ink reservoir that used a suction action to return any excess ink to the ink reservoir, reducing ink spills and increasing the longevity of the ink. Fountain pens were first patented as early as 1809."
> 
> William Purvis - The Fountain Pens of William Purvis
> 
> Golf T
> T Grant had a patents on improvements for the golf
> Patent US638920 - Golf-tee. - Google Patents
> 
> Harp guitar
> Robert Flemings had a patent of improved model harp guitar
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA
> 
> Lyda Newman
> Created a hairbrush for African Americans that could be easily be taken apart to be cleaned and then reconstructed
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA
> 
> Handstamp William purvis
> Created and improved model of self inking handstamp that could be uses for postal service and could stamp dates simultaneously.
> https://www.google.com/patents/US27...a=X&ei=e1vRU8muKYOQyATPooCgCw&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA
> 
> J ricks had two separate patents on his improved horseshoes designed not only to protect the bottom of the hoof but wrap around the top for stability
> https://www.google.com/patents/US62...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CCIQ6AEwAQ
> 
> Sarah Boone - ironing board
> "Boone's ironing board was designed to improve the quality of ironing sleeves and the bodies of women's garments. The board was very narrow, curved, and made of wood. The shape and structure allowed it to fit a sleeve and it was reversible, so one could iron both sides of the sleeve.[1]"
> 
> Sarah Boone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Albert burr - rotary lawn mower
> 
> "Albert Burr patented an improved rotary blade lawn mower. Burr designed a lawn mower with traction wheels and a rotary blade that was designed to not easily get plugged up from lawn clippings. John Albert Burr also improved the design of lawn mowers by making it possible to mow closer to building and wall edges."
> 
> John Albert Burr - The Green Lawns of John Albert Burr
> 
> 
> J smiths - sprinkler DEBATABLE!!
> 
> there's still controversy over who created the first sprinkler. But j smith did create the first rotating sprinkler with 2 water exits that could be attached to a common water hose for either residential and agricultural use.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US71...a=X&ei=zGDRU5HTFsSLyATcp4H4Cg&ved=0CBwQ6wEwAA
> 
> W A Martin- created the MODERN lock and update and improved version of the lock originally created by the Chinese with components from the Egyptians. First lock improvement in 4000 years.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US40...a=X&ei=cGPRU4rRHoiayATH8oDgAg&ved=0CCoQ6wEwAg
> 
> Don't even get me started on Fredrick Jones you asshole! The man had 60 different patents including the FIRST practical refrigerating system for trucks and trains. Not to mention the 20 or more automotive patents he had that would forever change the automotive industry.
> 
> 
> Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop, child. Those have already been debunked and proven as lies.  Every single one.
> 
> Call me an "asshole" or anything you like. (You're obviously projecting)
> 
> The patent numbers, dates and descriptions are iron clad researchable facts. The things you listed were not invented by negroes. I've been through this before with way people way smarter and more experienced than you. Just give it up.
> 
> Trying to sneak in weasel words like "improved" and "modified" does NOT mean INVENTED.
> 
> 
> You're way out of your league, little girl. Now go color or play with your dolls.
Click to expand...


----------



## reconmark

Rotagilla said:


> I'll educate you to some reality   [MENTION=50008]BriannaMichele[/MENTION];
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie, Brianna; Here's the truth;
> first of all, your source is screwy. Most afro centrist sites allege that Jones invented a refrigerator unit for trucks and trains and Thomas Elkins or John Stanard allegedly invented the refrigerator...either way those are both lies and I'll debunk them here.
> 
> Thomas Elkins in 1879? John Stanard in 1891? No!
> 
> *Oliver Evans proposed a mechanical refrigerator based on a vapor-compression cycle in 1805 and Jacob Perkins had a working machine built in 1834. Dr. John Gorrie created an air-cycle refrigeration system in about 1844, which he installed in a Florida hospital. In the 1850s Alexander Twining in the USA and James Harrison in Australia used mechanical refrigeration to produce ice on a commercial scale. Around the same time, the Carré brothers of France led the development of absorption refrigeration systems. A more detailed timeline
> 
> Stanard's patent describes not a refrigeration machine, but an old-fashioned icebox  an insulated cabinet into which ice is placed to cool the interior. As such, it was a "refrigerator" only in the old sense of the term, which included non-mechanical coolers. Elkins created a similarly low-tech cooler, acknowledging in his patent #221222 that "I am aware that chilling substances inclosed within a porous box or jar by wetting its outer surface is an old and well-known process."
> 
> Now the air conditioner;
> Frederick Jones in 1949? No!
> 
> Dr. Willis Carrier built the first machine to control both the temperature and humidity of indoor air. He received the first of many patents in 1906 (US patent #808897, for the "Apparatus for Treating Air"). In 1911 he published the formulae that became the scientific basis for air conditioning design, and four years later formed the Carrier Engineering Corporation to develop and manufacture AC systems.*
> 
> Now the refrigerated truck and train car;
> 
> Frederick Jones (with Joseph Numero) in 1938? Nope.
> 
> *Refrigerated ships and railcars had been moving perishables across oceans and continents even before Jones was born. Trucks with mechanically refrigerated cargo spaces appeared on the roads at least as early as the late 1920s. *
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on..every middle school child knows better than that..Well, they USED to know better...Now afro centrists claim negroes invented everything.
> 
> *Poor Richard's Almanack (sometimes Almanac) was a yearly almanac published by Benjamin Franklin, who adopted the pseudonym of "Poor Richard" or "Richard Saunders" for this purpose. The publication appeared continually from 1732 to 1758. It was a best seller for a pamphlet published in the American colonies; print runs reached 10,000 per year.[1][2]*
> 
> Your source is screwy;
> 
> 
> *Granville Woods in 1904? No!
> 
> In 1869, a 22-year-old George Westinghouse received US patent #88929 for a brake device operated by compressed air, and in the same year organized the Westinghouse Air Brake Company. Many of the 361 patents he accumulated during his career were for air brake variations and improvements, including his first "automatic" version in 1872 (US #124404).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Spikes in 1932? Nope.
> 
> The first automatic-transmission automobile to enter the market was designed by the Sturtevant brothers of Massachusetts in 1904. US Patent #766551 was the first of several patents on their gearshift mechanism. Automatic transmission technology continued to develop, spawning hundreds of patents and numerous experimental units; but because of cost, reliability issues and an initial lack of demand, several decades passed before vehicles with automatic transmission became common on the roads.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isaac R. Johnson in 1899? Nope.
> 
> Comte Mede de Sivrac and Karl von Sauerbronn built primitive versions of the bicycle in 1791 and 1816 respectively. The frame of John Starley's 1885 "safety bicycle" resembled that of a modern bicycle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr. Charles Drew in 1940? Nope.
> 
> During World War I, Dr. Oswald H. Robertson of the US army preserved blood in a citrate-glucose solution and stored it in cooled containers for later transfusion. This was the first use of "banked" blood. By the mid-1930s the Russians had set up a national network of facilities for the collection, typing, and storage of blood. Bernard Fantus, influenced by the Russian program, established the first hospital blood bank in the United States at Chicago's Cook County Hospital in 1937. It was Fantus who coined the term "blood bank."
> 
> Did Charles Drew "discover" (in about 1940) that plasma could be separated and stored apart from the rest of the blood, thereby revolutionizing transfusion medicine? Nope.
> 
> The possibility of using blood plasma for transfusion purposes was known at least since 1918, when English physician Gordon R. Ward suggested it in a medical journal. In the mid-1930s, John Elliott advanced the idea, emphasizing plasma's advantages in shelf life and donor-recipient compatibility, and in 1939 he and two colleagues reported having used stored plasma in 191 transfusions. Charles Drew was not responsible for any breakthrough scientific or medical discovery; his main career achievement lay in supervising or co-supervising major programs for the collection and shipment of blood and plasma.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Brianna...ReallY? Did you finish high school?
> Here's the truth about cellular phones;
> *Henry T. Sampson in 1971? Nope.
> 
> On July 6, 1971, Sampson and co-inventor George Miley received a patent on a "gamma electric cell" that converted a gamma ray input into an electrical output (Among the first to do that was Bernhard Gross, US patent #3122640, 1964). What, you ask, does gamma radiation have to do with cellular communications technology? The answer: nothing. Some multiculturalist pseudo-historian must have seen the words "electric" and "cell" and thought "cell phone."
> 
> The father of the cell phone is Martin Cooper who first demonstrated the technology in 1973.*
> 
> 
> 
> Too stupid to even consider; You think people pissed on the floor before this negro "invented" something to piss in?
> 
> 
> 
> *George T. Sampson in 1892? Nope.
> 
> The "clothes-drier" described in Sampson's patent was actually a rack for holding clothes near a stove, and was intended as an "improvement" on similar contraptions:
> 
> My invention relates to improvements in clothes-driers.... The object of my invention is to suspend clothing in close relation to a stove by means of frames so constructed that they can be readily placed in proper position and put aside when not required for use.
> 
> US patent #476416, 1892
> 
> Nineteen years earlier, there were already over 300 US patents for such "clothes-driers" (Subject-Matter Index of Patents...1790 to 1873).
> 
> A Frenchman named Pochon in 1799 built the first known tumble dryer  a crank-driven, rotating metal drum pierced with ventilation holes and held over heat. Electric tumble dryers appeared in the first half of the 20th century.*
> 
> 
> 
> Another one too stupid to even consider.
> You think no curtains were ever hung in any window until this negro "invented" a stick to hold them up? LMAO..You didn't graduate from high school, did you?
> 
> 
> Too stupid to consider..so you allege that the negro above "invented" a "curtain rod" in 1889...but it couldn't be used until THIS negro "invented" a "curtain rod support" in 1896?
> LMFAO...so the curtains had rods through them but no way to hang them and they lay on the floor until 1896..LMAO..really, girl..get serious
> 
> 
> Too stupid to consider;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..really?. No one ever propped a door open until this negro allegedly "invented" a "door stop"?
> Look..I'm not going to go one by one and debunk these..some of these lies are just too stupid to address...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..dust and dirt just lay on the floor for centuries until this negro "invented a "dust pan"?...silly little girl;
> *Lloyd P. Ray in 1897? Nope.
> While the ultimate origin of the dustpan is lost in the mists (dusts?) of time, at least we know that US patent #20811 for "Dust-pan" was granted to T.E. McNeill in 1858. That was the first of about 164 US dustpan patents predating Lloyd Ray's. *
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Willie Johnson in 1884? Nope.
> 
> The hand-cranked egg beater with two intermeshed, counter-rotating whisks was invented by Turner Williams of Providence, Rhode Island in 1870 (US Patent #103811). It was an improvement on earlier rotary egg beaters that had only one whisk.*
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A heinous lie!
> 
> 
> jesus h. christ! Everyone knows edison invented that but your "source" is ridiculously flawed. Most afro centrist liars claim latimer "invented" a filament for the bulb...and that is ALSO a heinous lie;
> *Lewis Latimer invented the carbon filament in 1881 or 1882? Nope.
> 
> English chemist/physicist Joseph Swan experimented with a carbon-filament incandescent light all the way back in 1860, and by 1878 had developed a better design which he patented in Britain. On the other side of the Atlantic, Thomas Edison developed a successful carbon-filament bulb, receiving a patent for it (#223898) in January 1880, before Lewis Latimer did any work in electric lighting. From 1880 onward, countless patents were issued for innovations in filament design and manufacture (Edison had over 50 of them). Neither of Latimer's two filament-related patents in 1881 and 1882 were among them, nor did they make the light bulb last longer, nor is there reason to believe they were adopted outside Hiram Maxim's company where Latimer worked at the time. (He was not hired by Edison's company until 1884, primarily as a draftsman and an expert witness in patent litigations).
> 
> Latimer also did not come up with the first screw socket for the light bulb or the first book on electric lighting.*
> 
> I'm going to continue in another post because I've done this before with afro revisionists and I always run out of room in one post.
> 
> ...continued;
Click to expand...


Strange....or maybe not...where are your links?????


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BriannaMichele said:


> Elevator
> Alexander Miles created an automatic mechanism that closed access to the shaft
> 
> Alexander Miles - The Improved Elevator of Alexander Miles
> 
> Garret Morgan
> Gasmask
> 
> HowStuffWorks "Top 10 Inventions by African-Americans"
> 
> T Marshall did have a patent on what he named the "fire extinguisher" not the portable one we use to day but a mechanism that quickly releases pressurized water.
> 
> William Purvis
> 
> "William Purvis of Philadelphia invented and patented improvements to the fountain pen in 1890. William Purvis made several improvements to the fountain pen in order to make a "more durable, inexpensive, and better pen to carry in the pocket." Purvis used an elastic tube between the pen nib and the ink reservoir that used a suction action to return any excess ink to the ink reservoir, reducing ink spills and increasing the longevity of the ink. Fountain pens were first patented as early as 1809."
> 
> William Purvis - The Fountain Pens of William Purvis
> 
> Golf T
> T Grant had a patents on improvements for the golf
> Patent US638920 - Golf-tee. - Google Patents
> 
> Harp guitar
> Robert Flemings had a patent of improved model harp guitar
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA
> 
> Lyda Newman
> Created a hairbrush for African Americans that could be easily be taken apart to be cleaned and then reconstructed
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA
> 
> Handstamp William purvis
> Created and improved model of self inking handstamp that could be uses for postal service and could stamp dates simultaneously.
> https://www.google.com/patents/US27...a=X&ei=e1vRU8muKYOQyATPooCgCw&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA
> 
> J ricks had two separate patents on his improved horseshoes designed not only to protect the bottom of the hoof but wrap around the top for stability
> https://www.google.com/patents/US62...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CCIQ6AEwAQ
> 
> Sarah Boone - ironing board
> "Boone's ironing board was designed to improve the quality of ironing sleeves and the bodies of women's garments. The board was very narrow, curved, and made of wood. The shape and structure allowed it to fit a sleeve and it was reversible, so one could iron both sides of the sleeve.[1]"
> 
> Sarah Boone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Albert burr - rotary lawn mower
> 
> "Albert Burr patented an improved rotary blade lawn mower. Burr designed a lawn mower with traction wheels and a rotary blade that was designed to not easily get plugged up from lawn clippings. John Albert Burr also improved the design of lawn mowers by making it possible to mow closer to building and wall edges."
> 
> John Albert Burr - The Green Lawns of John Albert Burr
> 
> 
> J smiths - sprinkler DEBATABLE!!
> 
> there's still controversy over who created the first sprinkler. But j smith did create the first rotating sprinkler with 2 water exits that could be attached to a common water hose for either residential and agricultural use.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US71...a=X&ei=zGDRU5HTFsSLyATcp4H4Cg&ved=0CBwQ6wEwAA
> 
> W A Martin- created the MODERN lock and update and improved version of the lock originally created by the Chinese with components from the Egyptians. First lock improvement in 4000 years.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US40...a=X&ei=cGPRU4rRHoiayATH8oDgAg&ved=0CCoQ6wEwAg
> 
> Don't even get me started on Fredrick Jones you asshole! The man had 60 different patents including the FIRST practical refrigerating system for trucks and trains. Not to mention the 20 or more automotive patents he had that would forever change the automotive industry.
> 
> 
> Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> I'd keep going but doing my hair is more important than arguing with a racist prick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky



  Bet you did your homework this time.


----------



## BriannaMichele

If you actually took the time to look, every link I've posted lists a patent number and I've looked through and read the actual patents myself. And where's your evidence that none of these people are African american? Where's you proof that these inventors are all imaginary? Your fuckin crazy dude. I can't believe your willing to lie through your teeth just to undermine the accomplishments of black. You must be really bitter


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elevator
> 
> Alexander Miles created an automatic mechanism that closed access to the shaft
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Miles - The Improved Elevator of Alexander Miles
> 
> 
> 
> Garret Morgan
> 
> Gasmask
> 
> 
> 
> HowStuffWorks "Top 10 Inventions by African-Americans"
> 
> 
> 
> T Marshall did have a patent on what he named the "fire extinguisher" not the portable one we use to day but a mechanism that quickly releases pressurized water.
> 
> 
> 
> William Purvis
> 
> 
> 
> "William Purvis of Philadelphia invented and patented improvements to the fountain pen in 1890. William Purvis made several improvements to the fountain pen in order to make a "more durable, inexpensive, and better pen to carry in the pocket." Purvis used an elastic tube between the pen nib and the ink reservoir that used a suction action to return any excess ink to the ink reservoir, reducing ink spills and increasing the longevity of the ink. Fountain pens were first patented as early as 1809."
> 
> 
> 
> William Purvis - The Fountain Pens of William Purvis
> 
> 
> 
> Golf T
> 
> T Grant had a patents on improvements for the golf
> 
> Patent US638920 - Golf-tee. - Google Patents
> 
> 
> 
> Harp guitar
> 
> Robert Flemings had a patent of improved model harp guitar
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA
> 
> 
> 
> Lyda Newman
> 
> Created a hairbrush for African Americans that could be easily be taken apart to be cleaned and then reconstructed
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=vFXRU7HRJszcoATxzYKQBQ&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA
> 
> 
> 
> Handstamp William purvis
> 
> Created and improved model of self inking handstamp that could be uses for postal service and could stamp dates simultaneously.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US27...a=X&ei=e1vRU8muKYOQyATPooCgCw&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA
> 
> 
> 
> J ricks had two separate patents on his improved horseshoes designed not only to protect the bottom of the hoof but wrap around the top for stability
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US62...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAA
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US33...a=X&ei=7lzRU-HWPMGuyATnsoDIBQ&ved=0CCIQ6AEwAQ
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Boone - ironing board
> 
> "Boone's ironing board was designed to improve the quality of ironing sleeves and the bodies of women's garments. The board was very narrow, curved, and made of wood. The shape and structure allowed it to fit a sleeve and it was reversible, so one could iron both sides of the sleeve.[1]"
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Boone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Albert burr - rotary lawn mower
> 
> 
> 
> "Albert Burr patented an improved rotary blade lawn mower. Burr designed a lawn mower with traction wheels and a rotary blade that was designed to not easily get plugged up from lawn clippings. John Albert Burr also improved the design of lawn mowers by making it possible to mow closer to building and wall edges."
> 
> 
> 
> John Albert Burr - The Green Lawns of John Albert Burr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J smiths - sprinkler DEBATABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> there's still controversy over who created the first sprinkler. But j smith did create the first rotating sprinkler with 2 water exits that could be attached to a common water hose for either residential and agricultural use.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US71...a=X&ei=zGDRU5HTFsSLyATcp4H4Cg&ved=0CBwQ6wEwAA
> 
> 
> 
> W A Martin- created the MODERN lock and update and improved version of the lock originally created by the Chinese with components from the Egyptians. First lock improvement in 4000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US40...a=X&ei=cGPRU4rRHoiayATH8oDgAg&ved=0CCoQ6wEwAg
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started on Fredrick Jones you asshole! The man had 60 different patents including the FIRST practical refrigerating system for trucks and trains. Not to mention the 20 or more automotive patents he had that would forever change the automotive industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd keep going but doing my hair is more important than arguing with a racist prick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you did your homework this time.
Click to expand...





Yeah but nothing's ever good enough for a racist. Now he's saying these people and their patents are made up or some shit. He's a looney. 






Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll educate you to some reality   [MENTION=50008]BriannaMichele[/MENTION];
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refrigerator was invented by a black man you dumbass. Without blacks whites wouldn't have.....
> 
> 
> air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie, Brianna; Here's the truth;
> first of all, your source is screwy. Most afro centrist sites allege that Jones invented a refrigerator unit for trucks and trains and Thomas Elkins or John Stanard allegedly invented the refrigerator...either way those are both lies and I'll debunk them here.
> 
> Thomas Elkins in 1879? John Stanard in 1891? No!
> 
> *Oliver Evans proposed a mechanical refrigerator based on a vapor-compression cycle in 1805 and Jacob Perkins had a working machine built in 1834. Dr. John Gorrie created an air-cycle refrigeration system in about 1844, which he installed in a Florida hospital. In the 1850s Alexander Twining in the USA and James Harrison in Australia used mechanical refrigeration to produce ice on a commercial scale. Around the same time, the Carré brothers of France led the development of absorption refrigeration systems. A more detailed timeline
> 
> Stanard's patent describes not a refrigeration machine, but an old-fashioned icebox  an insulated cabinet into which ice is placed to cool the interior. As such, it was a "refrigerator" only in the old sense of the term, which included non-mechanical coolers. Elkins created a similarly low-tech cooler, acknowledging in his patent #221222 that "I am aware that chilling substances inclosed within a porous box or jar by wetting its outer surface is an old and well-known process."
> 
> Now the air conditioner;
> Frederick Jones in 1949? No!
> 
> Dr. Willis Carrier built the first machine to control both the temperature and humidity of indoor air. He received the first of many patents in 1906 (US patent #808897, for the "Apparatus for Treating Air"). In 1911 he published the formulae that became the scientific basis for air conditioning design, and four years later formed the Carrier Engineering Corporation to develop and manufacture AC systems.*
> 
> Now the refrigerated truck and train car;
> 
> Frederick Jones (with Joseph Numero) in 1938? Nope.
> 
> *Refrigerated ships and railcars had been moving perishables across oceans and continents even before Jones was born. Trucks with mechanically refrigerated cargo spaces appeared on the roads at least as early as the late 1920s. *
> 
> 
> 
> Come on..every middle school child knows better than that..Well, they USED to know better...Now afro centrists claim negroes invented everything.
> 
> *Poor Richard's Almanack (sometimes Almanac) was a yearly almanac published by Benjamin Franklin, who adopted the pseudonym of "Poor Richard" or "Richard Saunders" for this purpose. The publication appeared continually from 1732 to 1758. It was a best seller for a pamphlet published in the American colonies; print runs reached 10,000 per year.[1][2]*
> 
> Your source is screwy;
> 
> 
> *Granville Woods in 1904? No!
> 
> In 1869, a 22-year-old George Westinghouse received US patent #88929 for a brake device operated by compressed air, and in the same year organized the Westinghouse Air Brake Company. Many of the 361 patents he accumulated during his career were for air brake variations and improvements, including his first "automatic" version in 1872 (US #124404).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Spikes in 1932? Nope.
> 
> The first automatic-transmission automobile to enter the market was designed by the Sturtevant brothers of Massachusetts in 1904. US Patent #766551 was the first of several patents on their gearshift mechanism. Automatic transmission technology continued to develop, spawning hundreds of patents and numerous experimental units; but because of cost, reliability issues and an initial lack of demand, several decades passed before vehicles with automatic transmission became common on the roads.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isaac R. Johnson in 1899? Nope.
> 
> Comte Mede de Sivrac and Karl von Sauerbronn built primitive versions of the bicycle in 1791 and 1816 respectively. The frame of John Starley's 1885 "safety bicycle" resembled that of a modern bicycle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr. Charles Drew in 1940? Nope.
> 
> During World War I, Dr. Oswald H. Robertson of the US army preserved blood in a citrate-glucose solution and stored it in cooled containers for later transfusion. This was the first use of "banked" blood. By the mid-1930s the Russians had set up a national network of facilities for the collection, typing, and storage of blood. Bernard Fantus, influenced by the Russian program, established the first hospital blood bank in the United States at Chicago's Cook County Hospital in 1937. It was Fantus who coined the term "blood bank."
> 
> Did Charles Drew "discover" (in about 1940) that plasma could be separated and stored apart from the rest of the blood, thereby revolutionizing transfusion medicine? Nope.
> 
> The possibility of using blood plasma for transfusion purposes was known at least since 1918, when English physician Gordon R. Ward suggested it in a medical journal. In the mid-1930s, John Elliott advanced the idea, emphasizing plasma's advantages in shelf life and donor-recipient compatibility, and in 1939 he and two colleagues reported having used stored plasma in 191 transfusions. Charles Drew was not responsible for any breakthrough scientific or medical discovery; his main career achievement lay in supervising or co-supervising major programs for the collection and shipment of blood and plasma.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Brianna...ReallY? Did you finish high school?
> Here's the truth about cellular phones;
> *Henry T. Sampson in 1971? Nope.
> 
> On July 6, 1971, Sampson and co-inventor George Miley received a patent on a "gamma electric cell" that converted a gamma ray input into an electrical output (Among the first to do that was Bernhard Gross, US patent #3122640, 1964). What, you ask, does gamma radiation have to do with cellular communications technology? The answer: nothing. Some multiculturalist pseudo-historian must have seen the words "electric" and "cell" and thought "cell phone."
> 
> The father of the cell phone is Martin Cooper who first demonstrated the technology in 1973.*
> 
> 
> 
> Too stupid to even consider; You think people pissed on the floor before this negro "invented" something to piss in?
> 
> 
> 
> *George T. Sampson in 1892? Nope.
> 
> The "clothes-drier" described in Sampson's patent was actually a rack for holding clothes near a stove, and was intended as an "improvement" on similar contraptions:
> 
> My invention relates to improvements in clothes-driers.... The object of my invention is to suspend clothing in close relation to a stove by means of frames so constructed that they can be readily placed in proper position and put aside when not required for use.
> 
> US patent #476416, 1892
> 
> Nineteen years earlier, there were already over 300 US patents for such "clothes-driers" (Subject-Matter Index of Patents...1790 to 1873).
> 
> A Frenchman named Pochon in 1799 built the first known tumble dryer  a crank-driven, rotating metal drum pierced with ventilation holes and held over heat. Electric tumble dryers appeared in the first half of the 20th century.*
> 
> 
> 
> Another one too stupid to even consider.
> You think no curtains were ever hung in any window until this negro "invented" a stick to hold them up? LMAO..You didn't graduate from high school, did you?
> 
> 
> Too stupid to consider..so you allege that the negro above "invented" a "curtain rod" in 1889...but it couldn't be used until THIS negro "invented" a "curtain rod support" in 1896?
> LMFAO...so the curtains had rods through them but no way to hang them and they lay on the floor until 1896..LMAO..really, girl..get serious
> 
> 
> Too stupid to consider;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..really?. No one ever propped a door open until this negro allegedly "invented" a "door stop"?
> Look..I'm not going to go one by one and debunk these..some of these lies are just too stupid to address...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..dust and dirt just lay on the floor for centuries until this negro "invented a "dust pan"?...silly little girl;
> *Lloyd P. Ray in 1897? Nope.
> While the ultimate origin of the dustpan is lost in the mists (dusts?) of time, at least we know that US patent #20811 for "Dust-pan" was granted to T.E. McNeill in 1858. That was the first of about 164 US dustpan patents predating Lloyd Ray's. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Willie Johnson in 1884? Nope.
> 
> The hand-cranked egg beater with two intermeshed, counter-rotating whisks was invented by Turner Williams of Providence, Rhode Island in 1870 (US Patent #103811). It was an improvement on earlier rotary egg beaters that had only one whisk.*
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A heinous lie!
> 
> 
> jesus h. christ! Everyone knows edison invented that but your "source" is ridiculously flawed. Most afro centrist liars claim latimer "invented" a filament for the bulb...and that is ALSO a heinous lie;
> *Lewis Latimer invented the carbon filament in 1881 or 1882? Nope.
> 
> English chemist/physicist Joseph Swan experimented with a carbon-filament incandescent light all the way back in 1860, and by 1878 had developed a better design which he patented in Britain. On the other side of the Atlantic, Thomas Edison developed a successful carbon-filament bulb, receiving a patent for it (#223898) in January 1880, before Lewis Latimer did any work in electric lighting. From 1880 onward, countless patents were issued for innovations in filament design and manufacture (Edison had over 50 of them). Neither of Latimer's two filament-related patents in 1881 and 1882 were among them, nor did they make the light bulb last longer, nor is there reason to believe they were adopted outside Hiram Maxim's company where Latimer worked at the time. (He was not hired by Edison's company until 1884, primarily as a draftsman and an expert witness in patent litigations).
> 
> Latimer also did not come up with the first screw socket for the light bulb or the first book on electric lighting.*
> 
> I'm going to continue in another post because I've done this before with afro revisionists and I always run out of room in one post.
> 
> ...continued;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange....or maybe not...where are your links?????
Click to expand...


See those patent numbers, whistling negro? 

Read the thread again if you need to. It's all proven and researchable..names...dates...patent numbers, articles published... 

now go blow some air between your lips whistling negro.


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> If you actually took the time to look, every link I've posted lists a patent number and I've looked through and read the actual patents myself. And where's your evidence that none of these people are African american? Where's you proof that these inventors are all imaginary? Your fuckin crazy dude. I can't believe your willing to lie through your teeth just to undermine the accomplishments of black. You must be really bitter
> 
> 
> Pinky



Go do your hair or nails..or play with your dolls, sweetie...you're done here.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> If you actually took the time to look, every link I've posted lists a patent number and I've looked through and read the actual patents myself. And where's your evidence that none of these people are African american? Where's you proof that these inventors are all imaginary? Your fuckin crazy dude. I can't believe your willing to lie through your teeth just to undermine the accomplishments of black. You must be really bitter
> 
> 
> Pinky



debunked all of those lies already. Repeating them until you're blue in the face won't change anything. Chant all you like...bark at the moon..it doesn't matter. Negroes didn't invent the things you claim. You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## BriannaMichele

&#128516; the guy without ANY links is throwing a tantrum because I finally posted legitimate ones. Funny how that works out


Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> View attachment 30843
> 
> 
> Pinky



thanks, for helping prove my point. those negroes didn't "invent"..using your own definition...the things you claim.

You've proven you aren't good at research and are pretty clueless about history, but forcefully doubling down on ignorance isn't the answer to lack of knowledge.
Go change some diapers or cook supper or do your nails or something you actually understand and have real knowledge of...


----------



## Rotagilla

BriannaMichele said:


> &#128516; the guy without ANY links is throwing a tantrum because I finally posted legitimate ones. Funny how that works out
> 
> 
> Pinky



Every patent number...every name..every publication..every date...those are my "links". 

It took a lot of research on a lot of topics and there isn't one nice tidy, convenient "link", little girl.

Like I said I've done this before with people way smarter than you. Every one of those has been thoroughly "tested/denied/challenged" and they hold up. They are iron clad.

Go dust or mop or do something you are good at. You've been torched here.


----------



## BriannaMichele

"He invented an improved form of the steam engine" YOU BLIND FUCK!  Do you see the example sentence?!?!
I could get a patent on a double seated toilet right now and I still would be the inventor of THAT MODEL OF TOILET! Just because Fredrick Jones didn't create the first motor doesn't mean he didn't INVENT other motors! You act like your so smart but you obviously have NO common sense. 


Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

Name calling like a petulant middle school child doesn't save your weak lies.

If something is  (allegedly) "an improved form" of something else ....that means he didn't INVENT the device. It ALREADY existed. But that's just the semantics of it. I do NOT concede anything. The facts I originally posted stand.

Poor confused little girl.


----------



## reconmark

Let's start with your (as usual) aversion to facts.

Air Conditioning:
*Willis Carrier*'s patents and inventions were all confined to the internal environments of buildings only!!!
He had absolutely no patents, designs or offered any equipment that was not designed for controlling the environment of static structures.
Willis Carrier - The Invention That Changed The World - 1876-1902

*Frederick McKinley Jones*
Around 1935, Jones designed a portable air-cooling unit for trucks carrying perishable food, and received a patent for it on July 12, 1940. 
Portable cooling units designed by Jones were especially important during World War II, preserving blood, medicine, and food for use at army hospitals and on open battlefields.

So, for those who are intellectually honest (that excludes you) the facts are this.
White Guy invented  BUILDING air conditioning.
Black Guy invented PORTABLE air conditioning units.
Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Jones left school after grade six and left the rectory to return to Cincinnati at age eleven, where he got a job first as a cleaning boy and by age fourteen he was working as an automobile mechanic. He boosted his natural mechanical ability and inventive mind with independent reading and study. In 1912, Jones moved to Hallock, Minnesota, where he worked as a mechanic on a 50,000-acre (200 km2) farm. After service with the U.S. Army in World War I, Jones returned to Hallock; while employed as a mechanic, Jones taught himself electronics and built a transmitter for the town's new radio station. He also invented a device to combine sound with motion pictures. This attracted the attention of Joseph A. Numero of Minneapolis, Minnesota, who hired Jones in 1930 to improve the sound equipment made by his firm, Cinema Supplies Inc.



Even more astounding was that this Black man was self taught, no benefit of the ivy league education that Willis received.


So the fact remains that a certain type of air conditioning was in fact created by a Black man.
Now we can trample your rubbish concerning the traffic light or any other invention.

I have never been disproved when I've made the statement that Black people have invented, improved or contributed to every scientific, medical and technological field in the United States.
So the question to ask the resident racists is this one; would you be willing and able to comfortably live and survive without the technological advancement and inventions of Black people?


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Let's start with your (as usual) aversion to facts.
> 
> Air Conditioning:
> *Willis Carrier*'s patents and inventions were all confined to the internal environments of buildings only!!!
> He had absolutely no patents, designs or offered any equipment that was not designed for controlling the environment of static structures.
> Willis Carrier - The Invention That Changed The World - 1876-1902
> 
> *Frederick McKinley Jones*
> Around 1935, Jones designed a portable air-cooling unit for trucks carrying perishable food, and received a patent for it on July 12, 1940.
> Portable cooling units designed by Jones were especially important during World War II, preserving blood, medicine, and food for use at army hospitals and on open battlefields.
> 
> So, for those who are intellectually honest (that excludes you) the facts are this.
> White Guy invented  BUILDING air conditioning.
> Black Guy invented PORTABLE air conditioning units.
> Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones left school after grade six and left the rectory to return to Cincinnati at age eleven, where he got a job first as a cleaning boy and by age fourteen he was working as an automobile mechanic. He boosted his natural mechanical ability and inventive mind with independent reading and study. In 1912, Jones moved to Hallock, Minnesota, where he worked as a mechanic on a 50,000-acre (200 km2) farm. After service with the U.S. Army in World War I, Jones returned to Hallock; while employed as a mechanic, Jones taught himself electronics and built a transmitter for the town's new radio station. He also invented a device to combine sound with motion pictures. This attracted the attention of Joseph A. Numero of Minneapolis, Minnesota, who hired Jones in 1930 to improve the sound equipment made by his firm, Cinema Supplies Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more astounding was that this Black man was self taught, no benefit of the ivy league education that Willis received.
> 
> 
> So the fact remains that a certain type of air conditioning was in fact created by a Black man.
> Now we can trample your rubbish concerning the traffic light or any other invention.
> 
> However how about posting some links to your claims????
Click to expand...

You're going to have to do a hell of a lot better than that. Blacks have achieved almost nothing.


----------



## Rotagilla

reconmark said:


> Let's start with your (as usual) aversion to facts.
> 
> Air Conditioning:
> *Willis Carrier*'s patents and inventions were all confined to the internal environments of buildings only!!!
> He had absolutely no patents, designs or offered any equipment that was not designed for controlling the environment of static structures.
> Willis Carrier - The Invention That Changed The World - 1876-1902
> 
> *Frederick McKinley Jones*
> Around 1935, Jones designed a portable air-cooling unit for trucks carrying perishable food, and received a patent for it on July 12, 1940.
> Portable cooling units designed by Jones were especially important during World War II, preserving blood, medicine, and food for use at army hospitals and on open battlefields.
> 
> So, for those who are intellectually honest (that excludes you) the facts are this.
> White Guy invented  BUILDING air conditioning.
> Black Guy invented PORTABLE air conditioning units.
> Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones left school after grade six and left the rectory to return to Cincinnati at age eleven, where he got a job first as a cleaning boy and by age fourteen he was working as an automobile mechanic. He boosted his natural mechanical ability and inventive mind with independent reading and study. In 1912, Jones moved to Hallock, Minnesota, where he worked as a mechanic on a 50,000-acre (200 km2) farm. After service with the U.S. Army in World War I, Jones returned to Hallock; while employed as a mechanic, Jones taught himself electronics and built a transmitter for the town's new radio station. He also invented a device to combine sound with motion pictures. This attracted the attention of Joseph A. Numero of Minneapolis, Minnesota, who hired Jones in 1930 to improve the sound equipment made by his firm, Cinema Supplies Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more astounding was that this Black man was self taught, no benefit of the ivy league education that Willis received.
> 
> 
> So the fact remains that a certain type of air conditioning was in fact created by a Black man.
> Now we can trample your rubbish concerning the traffic light or any other invention.
> 
> However how about posting some links to your claims????
Click to expand...


I'm going to repeat myself this one time because it's obvious you didn't read the posts where I debunked the negro inventor lies and it's worth repeating myself to embarrass you in public...again.. .
Now read this carefully;

You say;

*Frederick McKinley Jones*
Around 1935, Jones designed a portable air-cooling unit for trucks carrying perishable food, and received a patent for it on July 12, 1940. 
Portable cooling units designed by Jones were especially important during World War II, preserving blood, medicine, and food for use at army hospitals and on open battlefields.

I've proven that is a lie three times already. This will be the fourth and final.

    Refrigerated Truck 
    Frederick Jones (with Joseph Numero) in 1938? No
    Refrigerated ships and railcars had been moving perishables across oceans and continents even before Jones was born. Trucks with mechanically refrigerated cargo spaces appeared on the roads at least as early as the late 1920s. Further development of truck refrigeration was more a process of gradual evolution than radical change.

THEY DID NOT invent anything. It already existed 20 years beforehand. He MAY have made some modifications...but he didn't INVENT the things.

My last post on this topic. Declare victory...call me names..post more lies..I couldn't care less.


----------



## reconmark

BriannaMichele said:


> "He invented an improved form of the steam engine" YOU BLIND FUCK!  Do you see the example sentence?!?!
> I could get a patent on a double seated toilet right now and I still would be the inventor of THAT MODEL OF TOILET! Just because Fredrick Jones didn't create the first motor doesn't mean he didn't INVENT other motors! You act like your so smart but you obviously have NO common sense.
> 
> 
> Pinky



No it's called deflection and denial of facts.

If one man in 1800 used a hammer and pick to open the chest and perform cardiac massage and in 1900 another man used a scalpel to open the chest, who invented the procedure to open the chest to perform heart massage.

The factual answer is that they both did. They used totally different instruments to achieve the same goal.

Now, racists due to their inability to be factually honest would deny this basic statement of fact and state that the guy in 1800 was the inventor of the process to start heart massage, however the intelligent person would state that the guy in 1900 invented another procedure to open the chest to start heart massage.

Some people will use words to state facts, others will use words to attempt to deny facts.
Which one do you think you are dealing with in this thread???


----------



## BriannaMichele

Your slow. Let me explain this I a way you'll easily understand..... if inventions and patents were only considered to be the very first model, we wouldn't have variety to choose from ensuring we have the ability to choose the best or make better models after time passes. Like cameras. You know what a camera is? There's more than just one kind of camera. If people weren't allowed to create different models of variations after the creation of the original camera we'd still be using this....


The guy who made this....


Invented THAT camera. It's not the first camera ever made but he's still an inventor. If people couldnt INVENT improved models and get patents on them we couldnt take pictures like this today....


Makes sense or am I moving too fast for you???


Pinky


----------



## reconmark

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start with your (as usual) aversion to facts.
> 
> Air Conditioning:
> *Willis Carrier*'s patents and inventions were all confined to the internal environments of buildings only!!!
> He had absolutely no patents, designs or offered any equipment that was not designed for controlling the environment of static structures.
> Willis Carrier - The Invention That Changed The World - 1876-1902
> 
> *Frederick McKinley Jones*
> Around 1935, Jones designed a portable air-cooling unit for trucks carrying perishable food, and received a patent for it on July 12, 1940.
> Portable cooling units designed by Jones were especially important during World War II, preserving blood, medicine, and food for use at army hospitals and on open battlefields.
> 
> So, for those who are intellectually honest (that excludes you) the facts are this.
> White Guy invented  BUILDING air conditioning.
> Black Guy invented PORTABLE air conditioning units.
> Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones left school after grade six and left the rectory to return to Cincinnati at age eleven, where he got a job first as a cleaning boy and by age fourteen he was working as an automobile mechanic. He boosted his natural mechanical ability and inventive mind with independent reading and study. In 1912, Jones moved to Hallock, Minnesota, where he worked as a mechanic on a 50,000-acre (200 km2) farm. After service with the U.S. Army in World War I, Jones returned to Hallock; while employed as a mechanic, Jones taught himself electronics and built a transmitter for the town's new radio station. He also invented a device to combine sound with motion pictures. This attracted the attention of Joseph A. Numero of Minneapolis, Minnesota, who hired Jones in 1930 to improve the sound equipment made by his firm, Cinema Supplies Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more astounding was that this Black man was self taught, no benefit of the ivy league education that Willis received.
> 
> 
> So the fact remains that a certain type of air conditioning was in fact created by a Black man.
> Now we can trample your rubbish concerning the traffic light or any other invention.
> 
> However how about posting some links to your claims????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to repeat myself this one time because it's obvious you didn't read the posts where I debunked the negro inventor lies and it's worth repeating myself to embarrass you in public...again.. .
> Now read this carefully;
> 
> You say;
> 
> *Frederick McKinley Jones*
> Around 1935, Jones designed a portable air-cooling unit for trucks carrying perishable food, and received a patent for it on July 12, 1940.
> Portable cooling units designed by Jones were especially important during World War II, preserving blood, medicine, and food for use at army hospitals and on open battlefields.
> 
> I've proven that is a lie three times already. This will be the fourth and final.
> 
> Refrigerated Truck
> Frederick Jones (with Joseph Numero) in 1938? No
> *    Refrigerated ships and railcars had been moving perishables across oceans and continents even before Jones was born. Trucks with mechanically refrigerated cargo spaces appeared on the roads at least as early as the late 1920s. Further development of truck refrigeration was more a process of gradual evolution than radical change.*
> 
> THEY DID NOT invent anything. It already existed 20 years beforehand. He MAY have made some modifications...but he didn't INVENT the things.
> 
> My last post on this topic. Declare victory...call me names..post more lies..I couldn't care less.
Click to expand...


I called no one names and the U.S. Patent office actually disproves your assertion.
Where is the link that supports the bolded portion or are you simply grasping at straws???


----------



## Rotagilla

reconmark said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He invented an improved form of the steam engine" YOU BLIND FUCK!  Do you see the example sentence?!?!
> I could get a patent on a double seated toilet right now and I still would be the inventor of THAT MODEL OF TOILET! Just because Fredrick Jones didn't create the first motor doesn't mean he didn't INVENT other motors! You act like your so smart but you obviously have NO common sense.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called deflection and denial of facts.
> 
> If one man in 1800 used a hammer and pick to open the chest and perform cardiac massage and in 1900 another man used a scalpel to open the chest, who invented the procedure to open the chest to perform heart massage.
> 
> The factual answer is that they both did. They used totally different instruments to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Now, racists due to their inability to be factually honest would deny this basic statement of fact and state that the guy in 1800 was the inventor of the process to start heart massage, however the intelligent person would state that the guy in 1900 invented another procedure to open the chest to start heart massage.
> 
> Some people will use words to state facts, others will use words to attempt to deny facts.
> Which one do you think you are dealing with in this thread???
Click to expand...


I just couldn't resist refuting this clumsy dodge.

You invent fictitious people doing imaginary things that never occurred in order to dodge and evade...and somehow in your negro mind that changes history and supports your lies about negro "inventors". 


Negroes did NOT invent the things the little girl alleged...or air conditioners..or refrigerators...It's been cited, proven and resolved ...despite your desperate word games, whining and equivocations.


----------



## reconmark

BriannaMichele said:


> Your slow. Let me explain this I a way you'll easily understand..... if inventions and patents were only considered to be the very first model, we wouldn't have variety to choose from ensuring we have the ability to choose the best or make better models after time passes. Like cameras. You know what a camera is? There's more than just one kind of camera. If people weren't allowed to create different models of variations after the creation of the original camera we'd still be using this....View attachment 30844
> 
> The guy who made this....
> View attachment 30845
> 
> Invented THAT camera. It's not the first camera ever made but he's still an inventor. If people couldnt INVENT improved models and get patents on them we couldnt take pictures like this today....
> View attachment 30846
> 
> Makes sense or am I moving too fast for you???
> 
> 
> Pinky



No, you are simply being too factual for him.....


----------



## reconmark

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He invented an improved form of the steam engine" YOU BLIND FUCK!  Do you see the example sentence?!?!
> I could get a patent on a double seated toilet right now and I still would be the inventor of THAT MODEL OF TOILET! Just because Fredrick Jones didn't create the first motor doesn't mean he didn't INVENT other motors! You act like your so smart but you obviously have NO common sense.
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called deflection and denial of facts.
> 
> If one man in 1800 used a hammer and pick to open the chest and perform cardiac massage and in 1900 another man used a scalpel to open the chest, who invented the procedure to open the chest to perform heart massage.
> 
> The factual answer is that they both did. They used totally different instruments to achieve the same goal.
> 
> Now, racists due to their inability to be factually honest would deny this basic statement of fact and state that the guy in 1800 was the inventor of the process to start heart massage, however the intelligent person would state that the guy in 1900 invented another procedure to open the chest to start heart massage.
> 
> Some people will use words to state facts, others will use words to attempt to deny facts.
> Which one do you think you are dealing with in this thread???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just couldn't resist refuting this clumsy dodge.
> 
> You invent fictitious people doing imaginary things that never occurred in order to dodge and evade...and somehow in your negro mind that changes history and supports your lies about negro "inventors".
> 
> 
> Negroes did NOT invent the things the little girl alleged...or air conditioners..or refrigerators...It's been cited, proven and resolved ...despite your desperate word games, whining and equivocations.
Click to expand...


I used something called an example, your inability to grasp that concept is quite telling...


----------



## BriannaMichele

reconmark said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He invented an improved form of the steam engine" YOU BLIND FUCK!  Do you see the example sentence?!?!
> 
> I could get a patent on a double seated toilet right now and I still would be the inventor of THAT MODEL OF TOILET! Just because Fredrick Jones didn't create the first motor doesn't mean he didn't INVENT other motors! You act like your so smart but you obviously have NO common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called deflection and denial of facts.
> 
> 
> 
> If one man in 1800 used a hammer and pick to open the chest and perform cardiac massage and in 1900 another man used a scalpel to open the chest, who invented the procedure to open the chest to perform heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> The factual answer is that they both did. They used totally different instruments to achieve the same goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, racists due to their inability to be factually honest would deny this basic statement of fact and state that the guy in 1800 was the inventor of the process to start heart massage, however the intelligent person would state that the guy in 1900 invented another procedure to open the chest to start heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people will use words to state facts, others will use words to attempt to deny facts.
> 
> Which one do you think you  are
> dealing with in this thread???
Click to expand...



I'm dealing with a group of racists that are in denial and constantly use words to attempt to disprove facts. I've even linked sites that have copies of the actual patents and they're still denying everything. 







Pinky


----------



## Rotagilla

You guys try to play word games and _invent_ new definitions in order to keep from looking stupid.
I know you'll never admit you were wrong. Too much ego involved... LMAO..the internet...  

The negroes in the little girls OP did NOT invent the things she claims. 

invent - definition of invent by The Free Dictionary

in·vent  (n-vnt)
tr.v. in·vent·ed, in·vent·ing, in·vents

1. To produce or contrive *(something previously unknown)* by the use of ingenuity or imagination.
2. To make up; fabricate: invent a likely excuse.
[Latin invenre, invent-, to find : in-, on, upon; see in-2 + venre, to come; see gw- in Indo-European roots.]
in·venti·ble adj.
in·ventor n.

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

invent (&#618;n&#712;v&#603;nt)
vb
*1. to create or devise (new ideas, machines, etc)*
2. to make up (falsehoods); fabricate
[C15: from Latin inven&#299;re to find, come upon, from in-² + ven&#299;re to come]
in&#712;ventible in&#712;ventable adj

Collins English Dictionary &#8211; Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003



Invent - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
in·vent
verb \in-&#712;vent\

: *to create or produce (something useful) for the first time*

*: to create or make up (something, such as a story) in order to trick people* 
Full Definition of INVENT
transitive verb
1
archaic :  find, discover
2
:  to devise by thinking :  fabricate
3
:  *to produce (as something useful) for the first time* through the use of the imagination or of ingenious thinking and experiment
&#8212; in·ven·tor noun
&#8212; in·ven·tress noun


----------



## Nutz

BriannaMichele said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He invented an improved form of the steam engine" YOU BLIND FUCK!  Do you see the example sentence?!?!
> 
> I could get a patent on a double seated toilet right now and I still would be the inventor of THAT MODEL OF TOILET! Just because Fredrick Jones didn't create the first motor doesn't mean he didn't INVENT other motors! You act like your so smart but you obviously have NO common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called deflection and denial of facts.
> 
> 
> 
> If one man in 1800 used a hammer and pick to open the chest and perform cardiac massage and in 1900 another man used a scalpel to open the chest, who invented the procedure to open the chest to perform heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> The factual answer is that they both did. They used totally different instruments to achieve the same goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, racists due to their inability to be factually honest would deny this basic statement of fact and state that the guy in 1800 was the inventor of the process to start heart massage, however the intelligent person would state that the guy in 1900 invented another procedure to open the chest to start heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people will use words to state facts, others will use words to attempt to deny facts.
> 
> Which one do you think you  are
> dealing with in this thread???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dealing with a group of racists that are in denial and constantly use words to attempt to disprove facts. I've even linked sites that have copies of the actual patents and they're still denying everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


Like I said, you are wasting your time.  You are arguing with 2 racists...pure shit for brains who would deny the sun if a black person said it.  They are irrational, ignorant, and have misplaced pride because they live in double wide trailers.


----------



## reconmark

Taz said:


> Let's just admit it, blacks couldn't even invest toilet paper, let alone anything else, so without whites, they'd all be still in mud huts like they still live in in Africa.



You used that stupid line before, it just shows how stupid YOU are....

*Although paper had been known as a wrapping and padding material in China since the 2nd century BC,[1] the first documented use of toilet paper in human history dates back to the 6th century AD, in early medieval China.[2] In 589 AD the scholar-official Yan Zhitui (531591) wrote about the use of toilet paper:

    "Paper on which there are quotations or commentaries from the Five Classics or the names of sages, I dare not use for toilet purposes".[2]

During the later Tang Dynasty (618907 AD), an Arab traveller to China in the year 851 AD remarked:

    "...they [the Chinese] do not wash themselves with water when they have done their necessities; but they only wipe themselves with paper."

*

So again, how long have you been wiping your ass with your hand????...


----------



## reconmark

Rotagilla said:


> You guys try to play word games and _invent_ new definitions in order to keep from looking stupid.
> I know you'll never admit you were wrong. Too much ego involved... LMAO..the internet...
> 
> The negroes in the little girls OP did NOT invent the things she claims.
> 
> invent - definition of invent by The Free Dictionary
> 
> in·vent  (n-vnt)
> tr.v. in·vent·ed, in·vent·ing, in·vents
> 
> 1. To produce or contrive *(something previously unknown)* by the use of ingenuity or imagination.
> 2. To make up; fabricate: invent a likely excuse.
> [Latin invenre, invent-, to find : in-, on, upon; see in-2 + venre, to come; see gw- in Indo-European roots.]
> in·venti·ble adj.
> in·ventor n.
> 
> The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
> 
> invent (&#618;n&#712;v&#603;nt)
> vb
> *1. to create or devise (new ideas, machines, etc)*
> 2. to make up (falsehoods); fabricate
> [C15: from Latin inven&#299;re to find, come upon, from in-² + ven&#299;re to come]
> in&#712;ventible in&#712;ventable adj
> 
> Collins English Dictionary  Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> Invent - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> in·vent
> verb \in-&#712;vent\
> 
> : *to create or produce (something useful) for the first time*
> 
> *: to create or make up (something, such as a story) in order to trick people*
> Full Definition of INVENT
> transitive verb
> 1
> archaic :  find, discover
> 2
> :  to devise by thinking :  fabricate
> 3
> :  *to produce (as something useful) for the first time* through the use of the imagination or of ingenious thinking and experiment
>  in·ven·tor noun
>  in·ven·tress noun



Are you really this stupid????.....


*1. To produce or contrive (something previously unknown) by the use of ingenuity or imagination.*

A man produces a stop light that is unlike any other in existence, although there are other types of stoplights.

That is the perfect example of "invent", yet you claim it isn't and your own links just made you the chump!!!....


----------



## Asclepias

Why are you guys trying to prove something to these white racists?  
They dont matter. They need to be proving that Blacks didnt invent pretty much everything. You know how whites like to claim they did things and we find out centuries later it was a lie? They still believe in Columbus day for example. They honestly think white people discovered it when there were people already here. You all know the history where Blacks were not allowed by law to file for patents. These clowns get off playing dumb and blind. The facts are proven by scientists. They wont exist shortly due to recessive genes. Black people will live on no matter what. Our genes are dominant.


----------



## westwall

reconmark said:


> Let's start with your (as usual) aversion to facts.
> 
> Air Conditioning:
> *Willis Carrier*'s patents and inventions were all confined to the internal environments of buildings only!!!
> He had absolutely no patents, designs or offered any equipment that was not designed for controlling the environment of static structures.
> Willis Carrier - The Invention That Changed The World - 1876-1902
> 
> *Frederick McKinley Jones*
> Around 1935, Jones designed a portable air-cooling unit for trucks carrying perishable food, and received a patent for it on July 12, 1940.
> Portable cooling units designed by Jones were especially important during World War II, preserving blood, medicine, and food for use at army hospitals and on open battlefields.
> 
> So, for those who are intellectually honest (that excludes you) the facts are this.
> White Guy invented  BUILDING air conditioning.
> Black Guy invented PORTABLE air conditioning units.
> Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones left school after grade six and left the rectory to return to Cincinnati at age eleven, where he got a job first as a cleaning boy and by age fourteen he was working as an automobile mechanic. He boosted his natural mechanical ability and inventive mind with independent reading and study. In 1912, Jones moved to Hallock, Minnesota, where he worked as a mechanic on a 50,000-acre (200 km2) farm. After service with the U.S. Army in World War I, Jones returned to Hallock; while employed as a mechanic, Jones taught himself electronics and built a transmitter for the town's new radio station. He also invented a device to combine sound with motion pictures. This attracted the attention of Joseph A. Numero of Minneapolis, Minnesota, who hired Jones in 1930 to improve the sound equipment made by his firm, Cinema Supplies Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more astounding was that this Black man was self taught, no benefit of the ivy league education that Willis received.
> 
> 
> So the fact remains that a certain type of air conditioning was in fact created by a Black man.
> Now we can trample your rubbish concerning the traffic light or any other invention.
> 
> I have never been disproved when I've made the statement that Black people have invented, improved or contributed to every scientific, medical and technological field in the United States.
> So the question to ask the resident racists is this one; would you be willing and able to comfortably live and survive without the technological advancement and inventions of Black people?
Click to expand...







Genius needs little education!


----------



## westwall

Rotagilla said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called deflection and denial of facts.
> 
> 
> 
> If one man in 1800 used a hammer and pick to open the chest and perform cardiac massage and in 1900 another man used a scalpel to open the chest, who invented the procedure to open the chest to perform heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> The factual answer is that they both did. They used totally different instruments to achieve the same goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, racists due to their inability to be factually honest would deny this basic statement of fact and state that the guy in 1800 was the inventor of the process to start heart massage, however the intelligent person would state that the guy in 1900 invented another procedure to open the chest to start heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people will use words to state facts, others will use words to attempt to deny facts.
> 
> Which one do you think you  are
> dealing with in this thread???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dealing with a group of racists that are in denial and constantly use words to attempt to disprove facts. I've even linked sites that have copies of the actual patents and they're still denying everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..hahahaha..and I've been trying to have a discussion for 5 pages with a negro and a little girl who don't even know or understand the definitions of the words they're using. (see post 438 for definitions of "invent").
> 
> I knew something was wrong.
> 
> too funny.
Click to expand...








Although, they DO have a point.  Your assertions don't hold much water.  The patent numbers you posted don't seem to lead anywhere.  

That's a problem bucko....and a big one.


----------



## Rotagilla

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys try to play word games and _invent_ new definitions in order to keep from looking stupid.
> I know you'll never admit you were wrong. Too much ego involved... LMAO..the internet...
> 
> The negroes in the little girls OP did NOT invent the things she claims.
> 
> invent - definition of invent by The Free Dictionary
> 
> in·vent  (n-vnt)
> tr.v. in·vent·ed, in·vent·ing, in·vents
> 
> 1. To produce or contrive *(something previously unknown)* by the use of ingenuity or imagination.
> 2. To make up; fabricate: invent a likely excuse.
> [Latin invenre, invent-, to find : in-, on, upon; see in-2 + venre, to come; see gw- in Indo-European roots.]
> in·venti·ble adj.
> in·ventor n.
> 
> The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
> 
> invent (&#618;n&#712;v&#603;nt)
> vb
> *1. to create or devise (new ideas, machines, etc)*
> 2. to make up (falsehoods); fabricate
> [C15: from Latin inven&#299;re to find, come upon, from in-² + ven&#299;re to come]
> in&#712;ventible in&#712;ventable adj
> 
> Collins English Dictionary  Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> Invent - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> in·vent
> verb \in-&#712;vent\
> 
> : *to create or produce (something useful) for the first time*
> 
> *: to create or make up (something, such as a story) in order to trick people*
> Full Definition of INVENT
> transitive verb
> 1
> archaic :  find, discover
> 2
> :  to devise by thinking :  fabricate
> 3
> :  *to produce (as something useful) for the first time* through the use of the imagination or of ingenious thinking and experiment
>  in·ven·tor noun
>  in·ven·tress noun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid????.....
> 
> 
> *1. To produce or contrive (something previously unknown) by the use of ingenuity or imagination.*
> 
> A man produces a stop light that is unlike any other in existence, although there are other types of stoplights.
> 
> That is the perfect example of "invent", yet you claim it isn't and your own links just made you the chump!!!....
Click to expand...


 Negro word games don't work on humans. 

_1. To produce or contrive *(something previously unknown)* by the use of ingenuity or imagination._

It doesn't say "unlike" it says PREVIOUSLY UNKNOWN, negro...Do you want me to get the dictionary again? I can explain it to you but I can't make you understand.
Tell ya what negro, you go look up the definitions of "unknown" and "unlike".  That way you'll remember them. If I do it you'll just say "nuh uh. you're a racist" 

Compare and contrast them and you'll see how ridiculous your persistent evasions are to humans.

But for now, since obviously you can't keep pace with the discussion or make a meaningful, coherent contribution, perhaps you should just excuse yourself from it.

I am not going to continue to talk with somebody who has no logical point to make, and doesn't stand for anything other than the sake of argument.

At this point, it's clear you do not possess the necessary intellect for me to bother continuing the discussion anyway.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Rotagilla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..hahahaha..and I've been trying to have a discussion for 5 pages with a negro and a little girl who don't even know or understand the definitions of the words they're using. (see post 438 for definitions of "invent").
> 
> 
> 
> I knew something was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, they DO have a point.  Your assertions don't hold much water.  The patent numbers you posted don't seem to lead anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a problem bucko....and a big one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit..bucko
Click to expand...



Denial


Pinky


----------



## reconmark

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys trying to prove something to these white racists?
> They dont matter. They need to be proving that Blacks didnt invent pretty much everything. You know how whites like to claim they did things and we find out centuries later it was a lie? They still believe in Columbus day for example. They honestly think white people discovered it when there were people already here. You all know the history where Blacks were not allowed by law to file for patents. These clowns get off playing dumb and blind. The facts are proven by scientists. They wont exist shortly due to recessive genes. Black people will live on no matter what. Our genes are dominant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to prove that blacks didn't invent much, if anything, of note, because it's a fact that they didn't invent squat. Fake lists don't change that, or can you prove that blacks actually invented something of note? No? That's what we thought.
Click to expand...


The fact is, thinking is an alien concept to you. If you are stupid enough to believe that Black people invented nothing and "fake list".  are being passed around like school cheat sheets why should I waste my time pointing out your idiocy to you.

There's a reason why guys like you are working at the car wash...you aren't bright enough to realize why.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys trying to prove something to these white racists?
> They dont matter. They need to be proving that Blacks didnt invent pretty much everything. You know how whites like to claim they did things and we find out centuries later it was a lie? They still believe in Columbus day for example. They honestly think white people discovered it when there were people already here. You all know the history where Blacks were not allowed by law to file for patents. These clowns get off playing dumb and blind. The facts are proven by scientists. They wont exist shortly due to recessive genes. Black people will live on no matter what. Our genes are dominant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We don't need to prove that blacks didn't invent much,* if anything, of note, because it's a fact that they didn't invent squat. Fake lists don't change that, or can you prove that blacks actually invented something of note? No? That's what we thought.
Click to expand...


Actually you do. If you cant do that then you are about as significant as lice droppings.  Your made up facts about who invented what are not credible.  White people claimed Columbus discovered america, Europe was where man first started, and Egyptians were white. How can I trust your sources with all the lies?


----------



## deltex1

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



Blacks would be better off forgetting they are black and concentrate on the content of their character...like MLK said.  Same thing for whites and yellows and browns and whatever other combination whiners can dream up.


----------



## squeeze berry

BriannaMichele said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He invented an improved form of the steam engine" YOU BLIND FUCK!  Do you see the example sentence?!?!
> 
> I could get a patent on a double seated toilet right now and I still would be the inventor of THAT MODEL OF TOILET! Just because Fredrick Jones didn't create the first motor doesn't mean he didn't INVENT other motors! You act like your so smart but you obviously have NO common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called deflection and denial of facts.
> 
> 
> 
> If one man in 1800 used a hammer and pick to open the chest and perform cardiac massage and in 1900 another man used a scalpel to open the chest, who invented the procedure to open the chest to perform heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> The factual answer is that they both did. They used totally different instruments to achieve the same goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, racists due to their inability to be factually honest would deny this basic statement of fact and state that the guy in 1800 was the inventor of the process to start heart massage, however the intelligent person would state that the guy in 1900 invented another procedure to open the chest to start heart massage.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people will use words to state facts, others will use words to attempt to deny facts.
> 
> Which one do you think you  are
> dealing with in this thread???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dealing with a group of racists that are in denial and constantly use words to attempt to disprove facts. I've even linked sites that have copies of the actual patents and they're still denying everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


so pinky,

if you are being oppressed so much by the cave apes, why don't you and your ilk immigrate to Africa where there are few cave apes to oppress you and build that paradise you say you built for the cave apes without cave ape interference?

I'm sure the Africans would welcome your whiney asses with open arms.


----------



## Asclepias

deltex1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off forgetting they are black and concentrate on the content of their character...like MLK said.  Same thing for whites and yellows and browns and whatever other combination whiners can dream up.
Click to expand...


I take too much pride in being Black to do something dumb like that. MLK never said to forget we were Black. Do you have a link for that?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off forgetting they are black and concentrate on the content of their character...like MLK said.  Same thing for whites and yellows and browns and whatever other combination whiners can dream up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take too much pride in being Black to do something dumb like that. MLK never said to forget we were Black. Do you have a link for that?
Click to expand...


why should you be proud of being black?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off forgetting they are black and concentrate on the content of their character...like MLK said.  Same thing for whites and yellows and browns and whatever other combination whiners can dream up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take too much pride in being Black to do something dumb like that. MLK never said to forget we were Black. Do you have a link for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should you be proud of being black?
Click to expand...


Despite racism and genocide against Black people I am still here, Black, and financially independent.  We are strong people. What do white people have to be proud of?


----------



## deltex1

Asclepias said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off forgetting they are black and concentrate on the content of their character...like MLK said.  Same thing for whites and yellows and browns and whatever other combination whiners can dream up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take too much pride in being Black to do something dumb like that. MLK never said to forget we were Black. Do you have a link for that?
Click to expand...


"I look to a day when people will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character"

That day is here....IF you place content over color....get busy.


----------



## Asclepias

deltex1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off forgetting they are black and concentrate on the content of their character...like MLK said.  Same thing for whites and yellows and browns and whatever other combination whiners can dream up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take too much pride in being Black to do something dumb like that. MLK never said to forget we were Black. Do you have a link for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I look to a day when people will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character"
> 
> That day is here....IF you place content over color....get busy.
Click to expand...


Where does he say to forget you are Black? I think you are misinterpreting his comment. He means that when it comes to making a judgement about someone color should be a non issue.  How you got "forget you are Black" out of that is baffling.  I disagree that day is here.  I still see racism institutionalized in this country.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> I still see racism institutionalized in this country.


 
Institutional racism has become the alibi du jour for the persistence of black inferior academic performance, poverty, and crime. 

Proof of institutional racism does not consist of evidence that blacks have been discriminated against on the basis of race alone. It consists of different outcomes that happen because of what correlates with race. 

When blacks are more likely to be expelled from school this is seen as the result of institutional racism, rather than the fact that black students are more likely to be unruly, and even dangerous. 

The same is said of the fact that blacks are much more likely than whites and Asians to be in prison. Somehow it does not matter that blacks are much more likely to be criminals.

If a company hires few or no blacks this is proof of institutional racism, even when it can be easily demonstrated that the blacks who applied for jobs were in many obvious ways less qualified than the whites and Asians who got jobs.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still see racism institutionalized in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institutional racism has become the alibi du jour for the persistence of black inferior academic performance, poverty, and crime.
> 
> Proof of institutional racism does not consist of evidence that blacks have been discriminated against on the basis of race alone. It consists of different outcomes that happen because of what correlates with race.
> 
> When blacks are more likely to be expelled from school this is seen as the result of institutional racism, rather than the fact that black students are more likely to be unruly, and even dangerous.
> 
> The same is said of the fact that blacks are much more likely than whites and Asians to be in prison. Somehow it does not matter that blacks are much more likely to be criminals.
> 
> If a company hires few or no blacks this is proof of institutional racism, even when it can be easily demonstrated that the blacks who applied for jobs were in many obvious ways less qualified than the whites and Asians who got jobs.
Click to expand...


You talked yourself into several logic loops at once trying to appear rational. You are probably dizzy after that. Everything you listed is a result of institutionalized racism.  These sentences in particular are basically circular logic and quite puerile to be frank.



> Proof of institutional racism does not consist of evidence that blacks have been discriminated against on the basis of race alone. It consists of different outcomes that happen because of what correlates with race.



2 observations

1. Yes there is proof of racism due to color. See the study on people getting called backs for job interviews with traditionally Black sounding names vs white sounding names with the same qualifications.

Employers' Replies to Racial Names

2. Discrimination because of what correlates with race is racism. You cant be that dumb to actually type that and think no one would notice.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> You talked yourself into several logic loops at once trying to appear rational. You are probably dizzy after that. Everything you listed is a result of institutionalized racism.



The pot calling the kettle black. That's funny. 

Look, just because you make an accusation that his explanation is circular and every point he made supports the bogus notion of institutional racism, a mere statement doesn't make an argument.

If I claim that that moon is made of green cheese, and do so with the voice of James Earl Jones or John Houseman, no matter how great my pronouncement sounds it's all empty calories because I haven't demonstrated what I announced. 

You present no argument, no evidence, nothing,  all you've done is made a declaration.  



> 1. Yes there is proof of racism due to color



Two points. The first empirical and the second philosophic.

1.) Racism in the employment market which resulted in wage disparity pretty much ended back in the mid-70s and has not resurfaced since then.

The analyses of the General Social Survey data from 1974 to 2000 replicate earlier findings from the National Longitudinal Survey of Youth that racial disparity in earnings disappears once cognitive ability is controlled for. The results are robust across many alternative specifications, and further show that blacks receive significantly greater returns to their cognitive ability than nonblacks. The trend data show that there was no sign of racial discrimination in the United States as early as 1970s. The analyses call into question the necessity of and justification for preferential treatment of ethnic minorities.​
2.) What you call racism other people call freedom of association. Employers are having their human rights attacked and being forced to associate with employees that they'd prefer not to associate with.

The better solution is for other employers who have different preferences to hire the qualified people that the discriminating employers pass over and to put the discriminating employers out of business if they are indeed passing over better qualified employees due to their race.

A person's name on a resume has signaling value about the employee. If employers are hiring black men with names like John Smith and passing over black men with very ghetto black names, this isn't a sign of racism, it's a sign of something else, something cultural about a particular black sub-culture. It's quite likely that the parents of the black men who were given names like John Smith believed that their children should integrate more into mainstream society and so on and so on and that these black male applicants are better fits for the employer's business culture. That's not racism, that's a judgement being made based on culture.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talked yourself into several logic loops at once trying to appear rational. You are probably dizzy after that. Everything you listed is a result of institutionalized racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pot calling the kettle black. That's funny.
> 
> Look, just because you make an accusation that his explanation is circular and every point he made supports the bogus notion of institutional racism, a mere statement doesn't make an argument.
> 
> If I claim that that moon is made of green cheese, and do so with the voice of James Earl Jones or John Houseman, no matter how great my pronouncement sounds it's all empty calories because I haven't demonstrated what I announced.
> 
> You present no argument, no evidence, nothing,  all you've done is made a declaration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes there is proof of racism due to color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two points. The first empirical and the second philosophic.
> 
> 1.) Racism in the employment market which resulted in wage disparity pretty much ended back in the mid-70s and has not resurfaced since then.
> 
> The analyses of the General Social Survey data from 1974 to 2000 replicate earlier findings from the National Longitudinal Survey of Youth that racial disparity in earnings disappears once cognitive ability is controlled for. The results are robust across many alternative specifications, and further show that blacks receive significantly greater returns to their cognitive ability than nonblacks. The trend data show that there was no sign of racial discrimination in the United States as early as 1970s. The analyses call into question the necessity of and justification for preferential treatment of ethnic minorities.​
> 2.) What you call racism other people call freedom of association. Employers are having their human rights attacked and being forced to associate with employees that they'd prefer not to associate with.
> 
> The better solution is for other employers who have different preferences to hire the qualified people that the discriminating employers pass over and to put the discriminating employers out of business if they are indeed passing over better qualified employees due to their race.
> 
> A person's name on a resume has signaling value about the employee. If employers are hiring black men  with names like John Smith and passing over black men with very ghetto black names, this isn't a sign of racism, it's a sign of something else, something cultural ab out a particular black sub-culture. It's quite likely that the parent of the black men who were given names like John Smith believed that their children should integrate more into mainstream society and so on and so on and that these black male applicants are better fits for the employer's business culture. That's non racism, that's a judgement being made based on culture.
Click to expand...


You say I present no evidence. How did you skip over the link I posted? It was a study with no real people dummy. Go play in the sand box kid.  Read the link. Think about your post and try again.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> You say I present no evidence. How did you skip over the link I posted? It was a study with no real people dummy. Go play in the sand box kid.  Read the link. Think about your post and try again.



I'm sorry that I didn't make myself clear when I stated that you didn't present evidence or argument. Let me correct my error. You didn't present evidence or argument in the first part of your response in which you were focused on your claim of circular arguments. The link you provided didn't pertain to the first part of your comment.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> 2. Discrimination because of what correlates with race is racism. You cant be that dumb to actually type that and think no one would notice.



This point needs to be isolated and hooted down because it is so damn ridiculous.

Factor A. Factor B correlates with Factor A. Therefore Factor B is the same as Factor A.

That's insane.

Blacks tend to have lower education levels than whites. Hiring based on education level, by your standards, is racism.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Discrimination because of what correlates with race is racism. You cant be that dumb to actually type that and think no one would notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This point needs to be isolated and hooted down because it is so damn ridiculous.
> 
> Factor A. Factor B correlates with Factor A. Therefore Factor B is the same as Factor A.
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> Blacks tend to have lower education levels than whites. Hiring based on education level, by your standards, is racism.
Click to expand...


Hey stupid you forgot to look at the link. The resumes were equal.



> The 50 percent gap in callback rates is statistically very significant, Bertrand and Mullainathan note in Are Emily and Greg More Employable than Lakisha and Jamal? A Field Experiment on Labor Market Discrimination (NBER Working Paper No. 9873). It indicates that a white name yields as many more callbacks as an additional eight years of experience. Race, the authors add, also affects the reward to having a better resume. Whites with higher quality resumes received 30 percent more callbacks than whites with lower quality resumes. But the positive impact of a better resume for those with Africa-American names was much smaller.
> 
> "While one may have expected that improved credentials may alleviate employers' fear that African-American applicants are deficient in some unobservable skills, this is not the case in our data," the authors write. "Discrimination therefore appears to bite twice, making it harder not only for African-Americans to find a job but also to improve their employability."


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say I present no evidence. How did you skip over the link I posted? It was a study with no real people dummy. Go play in the sand box kid.  Read the link. Think about your post and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that I didn't make myself clear when I stated that you didn't present evidence or argument. Let me correct my error. You didn't present evidence or argument in the first part of your response in which you were focused on your claim of circular arguments. The link you provided didn't pertain to the first part of your comment.
Click to expand...


While you correct your error please point out evidence of his argument.  Do you see it?  I dont.

Saying discrimination is due to a correlation with race is circular dude. Everyday of the week in fact.



> Proof of institutional racism does not consist of evidence that blacks have been discriminated against on the basis of race alone. It consists of different outcomes that happen because of what correlates with race.



Its a fancy way of saying racism only exists because of discrimination because of race.


----------



## Yarddog

Theres millions of black and white people who get along just fine except for those who try to stir them up against each other.   Think were all here now and wed better learn to deal with it while we still have a chance.  If whites go back to Europe,  they will be resented there,  and if Blacks go back to Africa, I can guarantee they will be resented there. The values are all different, we are Americans now.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> While you correct your error please point out evidence of his argument.  Do you see it?  I dont.



He doesn't put a label on it but what he's talking about is called disparate impact. Outcomes which create racial disparity are assumed to be caused by racism and are punished. Here's an example that Holder's Justice Department thought worthy of purusing:

The Wall Street Journal:

In a complaint filed Wednesday and settled the same day, Justice claimed that California-based Luther Burbank Savings violated the 1968 Fair Housing Act and 1974 Equal Credit Opportunity Act by setting a policy that had a *"disparate impact" on minorities.* Between 2006 and mid-2011,* 5.2% of Luther's single-family residential mortgage loans went to African-Americans and Hispanics, compared to an average of 41.7% for other lenders in the area.* The complaint *doesn't cite evidence of intentional discrimination because there wasn't any.* . . . 

Luther Burbank wasn't a fly-by-night operator that marketed those loans to any and all. *The bank insisted on a minimum $400,000 loan amount and made loans with an average 680 FICO score and 67% loan-to-value. Over the period that Justice examined, Luther Burbank foreclosed on a mere 11 borrowers out of 629 loans outstandinga loss ratio of 1.75%. *In a normal world, Luther Burbank would *get a medal from regulators for its risk management, having chosen borrowers even at the height of the housing mania who could meet their monthly payments.*

But Assistant Attorney General for Civil Rights Thomas Perez has a different priority: *He wants banks to meet lending quotas to minoritiesregardless of whether those borrowers can afford the loans. *Many minority borrowers have low incomes that make them riskier lending bets. Is that a bank's fault?

Luther Burbank admitted no guilt and said it settled to avoid costly litigation, which makes sense for a small, local lender that has to worry about its reputational risk. The bank has agreed to ratchet down its minimum loan to $20,000 and will now commit $2.2 million to a "special financing program" for "qualified borrowers," payouts for local community groups, and "consumer education programs." Justice has the final say on who gets that money.​

Here's another example, also spurred on the Holder's DOJ which complained about too many young black and Hispanic men being disciplined in school. No one alleges that teachers are targeting based on race, they're simply asserting that it is racist that there exists disparate impact:

John E. Deasy, superintendent of the Los Angeles Unified School District, said he was eager to share some *successful tactics *with other school systems. In Los Angeles, he said the district reduced its annual suspensions from 50,000 in the 2009-2010 school year to 8,000 this past school year, in part because of a *new policy eliminating willful defiance as a reason for suspension. *​
So when students in class were willfully defiant of the teacher, and more blacks tend to be willfully defiant than whites, this resulted in more blacks being disciplined. How damn racist. But now the problem of this racism is solved. Being willfully defiant of your teacher is no longer a discipinable action, hence no racial disparity in discipline can result. Tell your teacher to Fuck Off and the teacher can't do anything about it anymore and see, no more racism.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you correct your error please point out evidence of his argument.  Do you see it?  I dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't put a label on it but what he's talking about is called disparate impact. Outcomes which create racial disparity are assumed to be caused by racism and are punished. Here's an example that Holder's Justice Department thought worthy of purusing:
> 
> The Wall Street Journal:
> 
> In a complaint filed Wednesday and settled the same day, Justice claimed that California-based Luther Burbank Savings violated the 1968 Fair Housing Act and 1974 Equal Credit Opportunity Act by setting a policy that had a *"disparate impact" on minorities.* Between 2006 and mid-2011,* 5.2% of Luther's single-family residential mortgage loans went to African-Americans and Hispanics, compared to an average of 41.7% for other lenders in the area.* The complaint *doesn't cite evidence of intentional discrimination because there wasn't any.* . . .
> 
> Luther Burbank wasn't a fly-by-night operator that marketed those loans to any and all. *The bank insisted on a minimum $400,000 loan amount and made loans with an average 680 FICO score and 67% loan-to-value. Over the period that Justice examined, Luther Burbank foreclosed on a mere 11 borrowers out of 629 loans outstandinga loss ratio of 1.75%. *In a normal world, Luther Burbank would *get a medal from regulators for its risk management, having chosen borrowers even at the height of the housing mania who could meet their monthly payments.*
> 
> But Assistant Attorney General for Civil Rights Thomas Perez has a different priority: *He wants banks to meet lending quotas to minoritiesregardless of whether those borrowers can afford the loans. *Many minority borrowers have low incomes that make them riskier lending bets. Is that a bank's fault?
> 
> Luther Burbank admitted no guilt and said it settled to avoid costly litigation, which makes sense for a small, local lender that has to worry about its reputational risk. The bank has agreed to ratchet down its minimum loan to $20,000 and will now commit $2.2 million to a "special financing program" for "qualified borrowers," payouts for local community groups, and "consumer education programs." Justice has the final say on who gets that money.​
> 
> Here's another example, also spurred on the Holder's DOJ which complained about too many young black and Hispanic men being disciplined in school. No one alleges that teachers are targeting based on race, they're simply asserting that it is racist that there exists disparate impact:
> 
> John E. Deasy, superintendent of the Los Angeles Unified School District, said he was eager to share some *successful tactics *with other school systems. In Los Angeles, he said the district reduced its annual suspensions from 50,000 in the 2009-2010 school year to 8,000 this past school year, in part because of a *new policy eliminating willful defiance as a reason for suspension. *​
> So when students in class were willfully defiant of the teacher, and more blacks tend to be willfully defiant than whites, this resulted in more blacks being disciplined. How damn racist. But now the problem of this racism is solved. Being willfully defiant of your teacher is no longer a discipinable action, hence no racial disparity in discipline can result. Tell your teacher to Fuck Off and the teacher can't do anything about it anymore and see, no more racism.
Click to expand...


You typed that long winded post and never showed me where he posted his evidence.  If he doesn't provide that proof make sure you correct him before attempting to correct me.  Not only that, it appears you have no clue what institutional racism is.  Dont feel bad. In your eagerness to protect your buddy you made a mistake. No biggie. Institutional racism can be intentional or unintentional as long as it has a negative affect on people due to race.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> No biggie. Institutional racism can be intentional or unintentional as long as it has a negative affect on people due to race.



A bank only wants to lend to people with low risk of default. God damned dirty racists. That'll cost them a $2.2 million fine. How dare they want to protect their loan portfolio and only experience a 1.75% loss ratio. 

It's more important to make risky loans to black people than it is to protect their depositor's money. 

A teacher wants to maintain control over his classroom so that students can learn lessons in a safe and non-distracting environment. How dare the teacher discipline students for willful defiance. God damned dirty racists. Now teachers can't discipline willfully defiant students and that institutional racism has been erased. Too bad for the students who have to deal with a disrupted classroom environment where willfully defiant students must now be allowed to act out without hindrance.

Institutional racism is a bullshit concept that is vaporware.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Proof of institutional racism does not consist of evidence that blacks have been discriminated against on the basis of race alone. It consists of different outcomes that happen because of what correlates with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fancy way of saying racism only exists because of discrimination because of race.
Click to expand...

 
No it is not. It is a common sense way of saying that because blacks are more likely to be discipline problems in school more of them deserve to be expelled. Because blacks are more likely to be criminals more of them deserve to be put in prison. Because blacks are more likely to be incompetent fewer of them deserve to be hired for well paying jobs. 

Racism exists because blacks reinforce it with their crime, their stupidity, and their legions of illegitimate children, which they expect whites to support on welfare. 

Some whites dislike Jews and Asians. They resent them because the Jews and Asians are more intelligent, and earn more money.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Hey stupid you forgot to look at the link. The resumes were equal.


 
They looked equal. Because of affirmative action credentials of blacks are always dubious.  That is why it is important for prospective employers to give job applicants mental aptitude tests. Unfortunately, courts have restricted the use of these tests.

The employment decision is intensely personal. A boss wants to hire people he will enjoy working with, and who will be liked by co-workers and the customers of his company. 

Orientals and Jews tend to be more intelligent than white Gentiles. Homosexuals tend to be more intelligent than heterosexuals of the same race. A boss who refuses to hire Orientals, Jews, and/or homosexuals will lose competent people to competitors. A boss who refuses to hire blacks will lose very few competent people. He will avoid a lot of discipline and performance problems.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No biggie. Institutional racism can be intentional or unintentional as long as it has a negative affect on people due to race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bank only wants to lend to people with low risk of default. God damned dirty racists. That'll cost them a $2.2 million fine. How dare they want to protect their loan portfolio and only experience a 1.75% loss ratio.
> 
> It's more important to make risky loans to black people than it is to protect their depositor's money.
> 
> 
> *Can you give anymore stupid assed examples that have no basis in fact????*
> *How dare those Black people with the same credit as White people ask for equitable financing...the nerve...*
> 
> 
> *An investigation by the department&#8217;s civil rights division found that mortgage brokers working with Wells Fargo had charged higher fees and rates to more than 30,000 minority borrowers across the country than they had to white borrowers who posed the same credit risk, according to a complaint filed on Thursday along with the proposed settlement. *
> 
> *Wells Fargo brokers also steered more than 4,000 minority borrowers into costlier subprime mortgages when white borrowers with similar credit risk profiles had received regular loans*
> *
> Similarly, it said, the data showed that nationwide, an African-American borrower who had qualified for a regular loan was 2.9 times more likely to be steered into a subprime loan, and a Hispanic borrower was 1.8 times more likely, than were similarly creditworthy white borrowers. Subprime loans, which are intended for riskier borrowers, carry higher interest rates. *
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/13/b...tle-mortgage-discrimination-charges.html?_r=0
> 
> A teacher wants to maintain control over his classroom so that students can learn lessons in a safe and non-distracting environment. How dare the teacher discipline students for willful defiance. God damned dirty racists. Now teachers can't discipline willfully defiant students and that institutional racism has been erased. Too bad for the students who have to deal with a disrupted classroom environment where willfully defiant students must now be allowed to act out without hindrance.
> 
> *If they want to maintain control maybe they should order students to attack other students..works in your world...huh??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teacher Fired after ordering six students to beat another student*
> *PORT ST LUCIE, FL&#8211;A teacher in Florida has been fired, after she essentially ordered a hit on another student, all in the name of &#8220;teaching him a lesson.&#8221;*
> Teacher Fired after ordering six students to beat another student
> 
> Institutional racism is a bullshit concept that is vaporware.
Click to expand...


*How about you stop trolling???*


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid you forgot to look at the link. The resumes were equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked equal. Because of affirmative action credentials of blacks are always dubious.  That is why it is important for prospective employers to give job applicants mental aptitude tests. Unfortunately, courts have restricted the use of these tests.
> 
> The employment decision is intensely personal. A boss wants to hire people he will enjoy working with, and who will be liked by co-workers and the customers of his company.
> 
> Orientals and Jews tend to be more intelligent than white Gentiles. Homosexuals tend to be more intelligent than heterosexuals of the same race. A boss who refuses to hire Orientals, Jews, and/or homosexuals will lose competent people to competitors. A boss who refuses to hire blacks will lose very few competent people. He will avoid a lot of discipline and performance problems.
Click to expand...


Do you have a link that AF inflated someone's credentials or are you letting your sphincter do the talking for you???


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of institutional racism does not consist of evidence that blacks have been discriminated against on the basis of race alone. It consists of different outcomes that happen because of what correlates with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fancy way of saying racism only exists because of discrimination because of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not. It is a common sense way of saying that because blacks are more likely to be discipline problems in school more of them deserve to be expelled. Because blacks are more likely to be criminals more of them deserve to be put in prison. Because blacks are more likely to be incompetent fewer of them deserve to be hired for well paying jobs.
> 
> Racism exists because blacks reinforce it with their crime, their stupidity, and their legions of illegitimate children, which they expect whites to support on welfare.
> 
> Some whites dislike Jews and Asians. They resent them because the Jews and Asians are more intelligent, and earn more money.
Click to expand...


And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
So what's the excuse for the continuing rise in White illegitimacy, White's use of drugs and increased incarceration, why are more White people on public assistance than Blacks or any other racial group???

Unfortunately for the less intelligent Whites, as the artificial crutches that afforded them a privilege are crumbling away, minorities of all types are passing them by.

If that makes you resentful...oh well.


----------



## reconmark

Yarddog said:


> Theres millions of black and white people who get along just fine except for those who try to stir them up against each other.   Think were all here now and wed better learn to deal with it while we still have a chance.  If whites go back to Europe,  they will be resented there,  and if Blacks go back to Africa, I can guarantee they will be resented there. The values are all different, we are Americans now.



Common sense, too bad so many aren't intellectually capable of understanding it.


----------



## Rikurzhen

reconmark said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres millions of black and white people who get along just fine except for those who try to stir them up against each other.   Think were all here now and wed better learn to deal with it while we still have a chance.  If whites go back to Europe,  they will be resented there,  and if Blacks go back to Africa, I can guarantee they will be resented there. The values are all different, we are Americans now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense, too bad so many aren't intellectually capable of understanding it.
Click to expand...


They can get along well enough when white society buys off black society with special gimmes. That model of "buying peace" worked well enough back when the Civil Rights legislation was launched, a time when there 5.5 white people per 1 black person. The carrying cost to white society was manageable. 

All those goodies that white society uses to buy off black society have also been extended to other minority groups. This is now approaching unmanageable territory. Instead of 5.5 people paying for the special benefits directed at one person we're now down to 1.7 whites paying for every minority person and last year our kindergarten classes finally became majority minority group, so in the coming years we're going to be seeing 1 white person trying to subsidize > 1 minority people.

Peace can be bought when 5.5 people carry the one, but peace will fray when one person has to carry 1.2 people. The cost of peace becomes unmanageable.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres millions of black and white people who get along just fine except for those who try to stir them up against each other.   Think were all here now and wed better learn to deal with it while we still have a chance.  If whites go back to Europe,  they will be resented there,  and if Blacks go back to Africa, I can guarantee they will be resented there. The values are all different, we are Americans now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense, too bad so many aren't intellectually capable of understanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can get along well enough when white society buys off black society with special gimmes. That model of "buying peace" worked well enough back when the Civil Rights legislation was launched, a time when there 5.5 white people per 1 black person. The carrying cost to white society was manageable.
> 
> All those goodies that white society uses to buy off black society have also been extended to other minority groups. This is now approaching unmanageable territory. Instead of 5.5 people paying for the special benefits directed at one person we're now down to 1.7 whites paying for every minority person and last year our kindergarten classes finally became majority minority group, so in the coming years we're going to be seeing 1 white person trying to subsidize > 1 minority people.
> 
> Peace can be bought when 5.5 people carry the one, but peace will fray when one person has to carry 1.2 people. The cost of peace becomes unmanageable.
Click to expand...


Some of us including myself live and contribute to the real world, not some imagined fantasy of "the white man's burden".
I haven't had anything given to me nor any other person that I know.

Maybe, just maybe our hard work is the reason we have what we have...what a novel idea...


----------



## Rikurzhen

reconmark said:


> Some of us including myself live and contribute to the real world, not some imagined fantasy of "the white man's burden".
> I haven't had anything given to me nor any other person that I know.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe our hard work is the reason we have what we have...what a novel idea...



I don't know your personal circumstances so I can't comment there, but speaking generally, most blacks working for government weren't hired on merit, else they wouldn't continually be suing government agencies for using objective civil service exams to qualify people worthy of being hired.

Suing to throw out objective measures and replace them with racial quotas does not speak to fairness nor merit and so those who are hired are being given something that they don't earn and don't deserve. A handout disguised as a real job.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us including myself live and contribute to the real world, not some imagined fantasy of "the white man's burden".
> I haven't had anything given to me nor any other person that I know.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe our hard work is the reason we have what we have...what a novel idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know your personal circumstances so I can't comment there, but speaking generally, most blacks working for government weren't hired on merit, else they wouldn't continually be suing government agencies for using objective civil service exams to qualify people worthy of being hired.
> 
> Suing to throw out objective measures and replace them with racial quotas does not speak to fairness nor merit and so those who are hired are being given something that they don't earn and don't deserve. A handout disguised as a real job.
Click to expand...


I would submit that you can't speak factually as to how MOST Black people got their jobs, how do you factually present a compelling argument that MOST Blacks did not receive their jobs based on merit?

Please present the evidence that substantiates any company that has been punished, rewarded or in some manner positively impacted by adherence to an official policy of quotas??

On the other hand, I can factually support the argument that for hundreds of years intelligent, moral and capable Blacks were routinely denied jobs, training and educational opportunities simply because they were Black.

I can factually make the case that the Federal Government was the only place that would hire Black people based on merit along with the other attributes needed to perform the job.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fancy way of saying racism only exists because of discrimination because of race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It is a common sense way of saying that because blacks are more likely to be discipline problems in school more of them deserve to be expelled. Because blacks are more likely to be criminals more of them deserve to be put in prison. Because blacks are more likely to be incompetent fewer of them deserve to be hired for well paying jobs.
> 
> Racism exists because blacks reinforce it with their crime, their stupidity, and their legions of illegitimate children, which they expect whites to support on welfare.
> 
> Some whites dislike Jews and Asians. They resent them because the Jews and Asians are more intelligent, and earn more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> So what's the excuse for the continuing rise in White illegitimacy, White's use of drugs and increased incarceration, why are more White people on public assistance than Blacks or any other racial group???
> 
> Unfortunately for the less intelligent Whites, as the artificial crutches that afforded them a privilege are crumbling away, minorities of all types are passing them by.
> 
> If that makes you resentful...oh well.
Click to expand...


  First of all they don't resent your color so much as your position in life...thats what liberals do. They cant stand to see anyone succeed.

  And you are being totally disingenuous when it comes to incarceration and public assistance rates. Because I know damn good and well you understand percentages.
So which is it? You a liar or just plain stupid?
   Here's my outlook on race relations.
I dont give a rats ass what color you are as long as you show respect to the people around you and are a productive member of society. Anytime someone wants to tell me how their race is superior I stop listening.
   I will say this. More and more blacks are starting to see the light. The difference between the blacks now and twenty years ago is dramatic. They no longer speak in ebonics and they are realizing acting counter to the norm is whats holds them back,not their color.
  And I have to say....if you want to make the white folks feel threatened? Be the better person.


----------



## Rikurzhen

reconmark said:


> I would submit that you can't speak factually as to how MOST Black people got their jobs, how do you factually present a compelling argument that MOST Blacks did not receive their jobs based on merit?



I can speak to the blacks who work for government. When objective test after objective test is sued out of existence because not enough blacks qualified to be hired and subsequently blacks are hired, then they were hired through a politicized system and so their jobs are a form of hand-out to shut them up. They most certainly didn't EARN their position.

Here is the exam that was used in NYC and which black firefighters said was discriminatory. Give me a freaking break. Spend some time and read through the exam.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It is a common sense way of saying that because blacks are more likely to be discipline problems in school more of them deserve to be expelled. Because blacks are more likely to be criminals more of them deserve to be put in prison. Because blacks are more likely to be incompetent fewer of them deserve to be hired for well paying jobs.
> 
> Racism exists because blacks reinforce it with their crime, their stupidity, and their legions of illegitimate children, which they expect whites to support on welfare.
> 
> Some whites dislike Jews and Asians. They resent them because the Jews and Asians are more intelligent, and earn more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> So what's the excuse for the continuing rise in White illegitimacy, White's use of drugs and increased incarceration, why are more White people on public assistance than Blacks or any other racial group???
> 
> Unfortunately for the less intelligent Whites, as the artificial crutches that afforded them a privilege are crumbling away, minorities of all types are passing them by.
> 
> If that makes you resentful...oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all they don't resent your color so much as your position in life...thats what liberals do. They cant stand to see anyone succeed.
> 
> And you are being totally disingenuous when it comes to incarceration and public assistance rates. Because I know damn good and well you understand percentages.
> So which is it? You a liar or just plain stupid?
> Here's my outlook on race relations.
> I dont give a rats ass what color you are as long as you show respect to the people around you and are a productive member of society. Anytime someone wants to tell me how their race is superior I stop listening.
> I will say this. More and more blacks are starting to see the light. The difference between the blacks now and twenty years ago is dramatic. They no longer speak in ebonics and they are realizing acting counter to the norm is whats holds them back,not their color.
> And I have to say....if you want to make the white folks feel threatened? Be the better person.
Click to expand...


Now to correct your obvious mistakes.
First, my statement is totally factual; there are indeed more White people on Govt assistance than Black people. Do you deny that fact or are you plain stupid???

Secondly, I never stated that I wanted Whites to feel threatened, why are you lying on me, what's your agenda?? 

disingenuous???..when it comes to the ever increasing White incarceration rates and the fact that the majority of people on public assistance are White people???

Why is it disingenuous...because you don't like the numbers ???

As long as certain folk can use "percentages" as a tool to attempt to make one group look bad, while at the same time turning a blind eye to the sheer numbers that comprise a higher numerical amount of the other group, it gives me pause as to their intellectual honesty.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would submit that you can't speak factually as to how MOST Black people got their jobs, how do you factually present a compelling argument that MOST Blacks did not receive their jobs based on merit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can speak to the blacks who work for government. When objective test after objective test is sued out of existence because not enough blacks qualified to be hired and subsequently blacks are hired, then they were hired through a politicized system and so their jobs are a form of hand-out to shut them up. They most certainly didn't EARN their position.
> 
> Here is the exam that was used in NYC and which black firefighters said was discriminatory. Give me a freaking break. Spend some time and read through the exam.
Click to expand...



*The central issue in the case is whether the skills measured by the FDNYs written exam have any relationship to skills necessary to be a good firefighter  the EEOC and DOJ have concluded that they do not. CCR contends that there is no reason the City should be using this test to hire firefighters and that continuing to use it is against the law.*
United States of America and Vulcan Society, Inc. v. City of New York

Actually you just proved that you can't speak for Black people that work for government.
You stated that MOST BLACK PEOPLE did not receive their jobs based on merit, now as proof of that allegation you post a lawsuit from one city entity???

This is supposed to be proof that MOST BLACK PEOPLE working for Federal, State, county and city government were not hired based on merit????...I think you should give me a friggin' break..lol.




> * then they were hired through a politicized system*




Recently an appellate court in New Jersey
ruled that it was not unlawful to pass
over firefighter applicants to hire candidate
s that are related to current or former
city employees. The states discrimination
laws did not include familial status,
as an unlawful employment practice. The panel said: 

New Jersey and New York have hired through nepotism for over a century and only now do you have an issue with "fairness?"


----------



## Friends

reconmark said:


> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.


 
If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there. 

Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientals who deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.

If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientals who deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
Click to expand...


Affirmative action has created a plethora of opportunities for white females, so the white population has been well rewarded by affirmative action. 

Furthermore,  one of the most sought after groups  currently to receive the rewards of affirmative action are military veterans. As they should be.

Black citizens have NOT been the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action for some time now, and as far as Hispanics go, in most cases, they are much more likely to be working their way through the system in a minimum wage job in the service industry, or grinding out a living as a day laborer. 

You really should read more about this initiative, and the constant changes to it, because you sound like a misinformed dropout.

Lastly, WTF is an "Oriental"? Do you mean Asians?

SMGDH.


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientalswho deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
Click to expand...


You make it obvious that you are one of the folks that are envious.
First, just to entertain your nonsense, I'll point out your juvenile attempt to discuss the issue.

"If" affirmative action played a role in anything I have ever achieved, only stupid assholes would believe that only a White person should be placed in that spot instead of another qualified person of any race or sex.

Maybe I should resent the fact that Whites have enjoyed 200 years of preferences, nepotism and the "ole boy network."
However I don't have time to be resentful because I have to compete with folks who have had the deck stacked in their favor irregardless of merit and because of skin color.

I don't have time to be resentful that unintelligent Whites and "Orientals" are in positions because of a systemic bias and stereotypical belief on Black inferiority, I'm too busy proving them wrong.
Fortunately I'm not alone, I'm seeing plenty of minority achievers that are astoundingly capable.

We realize there will always be dumbasses who want to blame their failures and inadequacies on "quotas", affirmative action and liberals.

Instead of becoming angry, we simply smile and give them a generous tip.


----------



## Friends

reconmark said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientalswho deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it obvious that you are one of the folks that are envious.
> First, just to entertain your nonsense, I'll point out your juvenile attempt to discuss the issue.
> 
> "If" affirmative action played a role in anything I have ever achieved, only stupid assholes would believe that only a White person should be placed in that spot instead of another qualified person of any race or sex.
> 
> Maybe I should resent the fact that Whites have enjoyed 200 years of preferences, nepotism and the "ole boy network."
> However I don't have time to be resentful because I have to compete with folks who have had the deck stacked in their favor irregardless of merit and because of skin color.
> 
> I don't have time to be resentful that unintelligent Whites and "Orientals" are in positions because of a systemic bias and stereotypical belief on Black inferiority, I'm too busy proving them wrong.
> Fortunately I'm not alone, I'm seeing plenty of minority achievers that are astoundingly capable.
> 
> We realize there will always be dumbasses who want to blame their failures and inadequacies on "quotas", affirmative action and liberals.
> 
> Instead of becoming angry, we simply smile and give them a generous tip.
Click to expand...

 
It seems like you are a beneficiary of affirmative action. Because there is a considerable race gap in average intelligence it is not possible to achieve anything close to racial parity without reducing standards for blacks. 

Those who advocate affirmative action necessarily lie about it. They say it does not lower standards for blacks and Hispanics, but it does. They say it does not discriminate against whites and Orientals, but it does. They say it does not require race quotas, but it does. They say it does not advance blacks and Hispanics to positions where they are not able to perform adequately, but it does. 

Affirmative action reinforces racial prejudice and contempt. Whites who are admitted to colleges see blacks who are obviously less intelligent than white friends of those whites who applied and were not admitted. This causes resentment. The same is true for whites who get jobs with companies that did not hire their capable white friends, but which hired incompetent blacks instead. 

Because affirmative action is more of a problem in the government than in private industry, it has lowered confidence in the government. Charles Murray put it well in his essay, "The Inequality Taboo," " Consider an observation furtively voiced by many who interact with civil servants: that government is riddled with people who have been promoted to their level of incompetence because of pressure to have a staff with the correct sex and ethnicity in the correct proportions and positions. Are these just anecdotes? Or should we be worrying about the effects of affirmative action on the quality of government services?"
The Inequality Taboo, by Charles Murray


----------



## Friends

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientals who deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has created a plethora of opportunities for white females, so the white population has been well rewarded by affirmative action.
> 
> Furthermore,  one of the most sought after groups  currently to receive the rewards of affirmative action are military veterans. As they should be.
> 
> Black citizens have NOT been the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action for some time now, and as far as Hispanics go, in most cases, they are much more likely to be working their way through the system in a minimum wage job in the service industry, or grinding out a living as a day laborer.
> 
> You really should read more about this initiative, and the constant changes to it, because you sound like a misinformed dropout.
> 
> Lastly, WTF is an "Oriental"? Do mean Asians?
> 
> SMGDH.
Click to expand...

 
Most of the better paying jobs that do not require college degrees do require more strength than most women have. I am thinking of jobs in law enforcement, fire fighting, and construction work. Affirmative action programs to get more women in these fields lower strength requirements for women.

I use the word "Oriental" to refer to Chinese, Koreans, and Japanese. Asians can refer to less intelligent Mongoloids, and to Caucasians, such as Iranians and Arabs.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientals who deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has created a plethora of opportunities for white females, so the white population has been well rewarded by affirmative action.
> 
> The depth of your ignorance is astonishing. Women in managerial positions and positions of responsibility  have benefitted greatly from AA.
> 
> Were you in a coma when the first female was appointed to the supreme court?
> 
> Furthermore,  one of the most sought after groups  currently to receive the rewards of affirmative action are military veterans. As they should be.
> 
> Black citizens have NOT been the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action for some time now, and as far as Hispanics go, in most cases, they are much more likely to be working their way through the system in a minimum wage job in the service industry, or grinding out a living as a day laborer.
> 
> You really should read more about this initiative, and the constant changes to it, because you sound like a misinformed dropout.
> 
> Lastly, WTF is an "Oriental"? Do mean Asians?
> 
> SMGDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the better paying jobs that do not require college degrees do require more strength than most women have. I am thinking of jobs in law enforcement, fire fighting, and construction work. Affirmative action programs to get more women in these fields lower strength requirements for women.
> 
> I use the word "Oriental" to refer to Chinese, Koreans, and Japanese. Asians can refer to less intelligent Mongoloids, and to Caucasians, such as Iranians and Arabs.
Click to expand...


The depth of your ignorance is astounding. Were you in a coma when the first female was appointed to the supreme court? Were you in a time warp stuck in 1950 when statistics were released showing that white females have gained enormous ground in placement in management positions through AA? 
Before I post some articles with facts for you read, I thought I would ask those questions first to determine if you are joking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> So what's the excuse for the continuing rise in White illegitimacy, White's use of drugs and increased incarceration, why are more White people on public assistance than Blacks or any other racial group???
> 
> Unfortunately for the less intelligent Whites, as the artificial crutches that afforded them a privilege are crumbling away, minorities of all types are passing them by.
> 
> If that makes you resentful...oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all they don't resent your color so much as your position in life...thats what liberals do. They cant stand to see anyone succeed.
> 
> And you are being totally disingenuous when it comes to incarceration and public assistance rates. Because I know damn good and well you understand percentages.
> So which is it? You a liar or just plain stupid?
> Here's my outlook on race relations.
> I dont give a rats ass what color you are as long as you show respect to the people around you and are a productive member of society. Anytime someone wants to tell me how their race is superior I stop listening.
> I will say this. More and more blacks are starting to see the light. The difference between the blacks now and twenty years ago is dramatic. They no longer speak in ebonics and they are realizing acting counter to the norm is whats holds them back,not their color.
> And I have to say....if you want to make the white folks feel threatened? Be the better person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now to correct your obvious mistakes.
> First, my statement is totally factual; there are indeed more White people on Govt assistance than Black people. Do you deny that fact or are you plain stupid???
> 
> Secondly, I never stated that I wanted Whites to feel threatened, why are you lying on me, what's your agenda??
> 
> disingenuous???..when it comes to the ever increasing White incarceration rates and the fact that the majority of people on public assistance are White people???
> 
> Why is it disingenuous...because you don't like the numbers ???
> 
> As long as certain folk can use "percentages" as a tool to attempt to make one group look bad, while at the same time turning a blind eye to the sheer numbers that comprise a higher numerical amount of the other group, it gives me pause as to their intellectual honesty.
Click to expand...


   So you dont understand percentages.


----------



## Friends

katsteve2012 said:


> The depth of your ignorance is astounding. Were you in a coma when the first female was appointed to the supreme court? Were you in a time warp stuck in 1950 when statistics were released showing that white females have gained enormous ground in placement in management positions through AA?
> Before I post some articles with facts for you read, I thought I would ask those questions first to determine if you are joking.


 
Your anger and insults give greater credence to my arguments. People become angry when beliefs they hope are true but fear are false are questioned.

Because blacks and Hispanics tend to be significantly less intelligent than whites and Orientals, affirmative action advances blacks and Hispanics to positions where they cannot perform adequately intellectually.

Because women tend to be significantly less strong than men, affirmative action advances women to positions where they cannot perform adequately physically. 

There is an additional factor that contributes to the fact that few women are in positions of wealth and power. Financial success makes a man desirable to women. It does not make a woman desirable to men. This gives men an incentive that women do not have.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many Whites resent me because I'm more educated, intelligent and earn more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientals who deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
Click to expand...


Its pretty obvious by your posts you are one of the envious white people that cant conceive of a Black person simply being smarter and working harder than you. I can tell by your fascination with the topic you are one of the low hanging fruit whites that have to compete with AA. If you stopped being lazy and educated yourself, you could be above the fray and get any position you chose. 

Present day AA creates opportunity for Blacks to get into the job force along with other minorities and mostly white women. Prior to that white men had AA for over 350 years. Basically what you are saying is that white men in the past were not qualified for the positions they held because they were hired over Blacks that were way more intelligent and capable of doing the job. Your argument is another failure on its way into the bit bucket.


----------



## Montrovant

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientals who deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has created a plethora of opportunities for white females, so the white population has been well rewarded by affirmative action.
> 
> Furthermore,  one of the most sought after groups  currently to receive the rewards of affirmative action are military veterans. As they should be.
> 
> Black citizens have NOT been the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action for some time now, and as far as Hispanics go, in most cases, they are much more likely to be working their way through the system in a minimum wage job in the service industry, or grinding out a living as a day laborer.
> 
> You really should read more about this initiative, and the constant changes to it, because you sound like a misinformed dropout.
> 
> Lastly, WTF is an "Oriental"? Do mean Asians?
> 
> SMGDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the better paying jobs that do not require college degrees do require more strength than most women have. I am thinking of jobs in law enforcement, fire fighting, and construction work. Affirmative action programs to get more women in these fields lower strength requirements for women.
> 
> I use the word "Oriental" to refer to Chinese, Koreans, and Japanese. Asians can refer to less intelligent Mongoloids, and to Caucasians, such as Iranians and Arabs.
Click to expand...


Wait, who the hell do you think can be referred to as Asian?  While I hate it as racial label, I don't see how Iranians would be referred to as Asian, nor how Iranian is a race.


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe any of your distinctions to affirmative action, whites have good reason to resent you. If you do, you do not deserve to be where you are. A white person deserves to be there.
> 
> Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from whites and Orientalswho deserve them, and gives them to blacks and Hispanics who do not deserve them. Many of these blacks and Hispanics obviously cannot perform adequately in the positions they owe to affirmative action.
> 
> If you got where you are without affirmative action, congratulations. I am pleased for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make it obvious that you are one of the folks that are envious.
> First, just to entertain your nonsense, I'll point out your juvenile attempt to discuss the issue.
> 
> "If" affirmative action played a role in anything I have ever achieved, only stupid assholes would believe that only a White person should be placed in that spot instead of another qualified person of any race or sex.
> 
> Maybe I should resent the fact that Whites have enjoyed 200 years of preferences, nepotism and the "ole boy network."
> However I don't have time to be resentful because I have to compete with folks who have had the deck stacked in their favor irregardless of merit and because of skin color.
> 
> I don't have time to be resentful that unintelligent Whites and "Orientals" are in positions because of a systemic bias and stereotypical belief on Black inferiority, I'm too busy proving them wrong.
> Fortunately I'm not alone, I'm seeing plenty of minority achievers that are astoundingly capable.
> 
> We realize there will always be dumbasses who want to blame their failures and inadequacies on "quotas", affirmative action and liberals.
> 
> Instead of becoming angry, we simply smile and give them a generous tip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you are a beneficiary of affirmative action. Because there is a considerable race gap in average intelligence it is not possible to achieve anything close to racial parity without reducing standards for blacks.
> 
> Those who advocate affirmative action necessarily lie about it. They say it does not lower standards for blacks and Hispanics, but it does. They say it does not discriminate against whites and Orientals, but it does. They say it does not require race quotas, but it does. They say it does not advance blacks and Hispanics to positions where they are not able to perform adequately, but it does.
> 
> Affirmative action reinforces racial prejudice and contempt. Whites who are admitted to colleges see blacks who are obviously less intelligent than white friends of those whites who applied and were not admitted. This causes resentment. The same is true for whites who get jobs with companies that did not hire their capable white friends, but which hired incompetent blacks instead.
> 
> Because affirmative action is more of a problem in the government than in private industry, it has lowered confidence in the government. Charles Murray put it well in his essay, "The Inequality Taboo," " Consider an observation furtively voiced by many who interact with civil servants: that government is riddled with people who have been promoted to their level of incompetence because of pressure to have a staff with the correct sex and ethnicity in the correct proportions and positions. Are these just anecdotes? Or should we be worrying about the effects of affirmative action on the quality of government services?"
> The Inequality Taboo, by Charles Murray
Click to expand...


Yes, now it's obvious that you are one of the envious ones, destined to blame your inadequacies on Blacks, minorities and affirmative action...how telling.

I must than you for proving that when individuals digest material based on pseudo-science and ignorant racist propaganda; they themselves ultimately sound as foolish and ignorant as the false material they choose to digest.

So as some sort of "proof" you post a link to a "cross burner" and a man who has grown wealthy at the expense of the lower intelligent Whites by giving them a false excuse for their own failures
.


> *
> In high school, at the height of the Civil Rights movement, Charles Murray burned a cross on a hill in his Iowa town, according to a New York Times profile of Murray. Murray later claimed he had no idea that his cross-burning had any racial significance.*





> *Murray revived discredited racist eugenics theories "proving" that blacks and Latinos are genetically inferior to whites, and today argues that the lower classes are inferior to the upper classes due to breeding differences.*





> *
> To promote Losing Ground, the Manhattan Institute "hired a PR expert to turn the unknown author into a media celebrity" and "paid journalists $500 to $1,500 each to participate in a seminar on Murray and his thought" in a campaign costing six figures. *





> *As FAIR's Jim Naureckas reported, The Bell Curve heavily depended on research funded by the notorious Pioneer Fund, described as a "neo-Nazi organization" by the Telegraph. The Pioneer Fund's founder, Wickliffe Draper, advocated shipping blacks back to Africa, and the fund's first president, a notorious white supremacist named Harry Laughlin*


The rest is simply too obvious...
Charles Murray - S.H.A.M.E. Profile

Now it's obvious why you sound so ignorant, you are the gullible chump that has helped a race hustler become evermore wealthy and too stupid to realize it.

I.Q. race gap, that's a laugh. When intelligent folk dismiss the staff "scientists" at the pioneer fund, all that mishmash falls in the face of real science.

*
Myth: The black/white IQ gap is 15 points and growing.

Fact: The black/white IQ gap is 7-10 points and shrinking. *

*Summary

Nationally representative IQ tests show a black/white IQ gap of 7 to 10 points. Academic achievement tests, for those who consider them valid measurements of IQ, show an average gap of about 10 points. In general, these tests show the gap is being reduced about two and a half points a decade. The Bell Curve flouts all this evidence on the basis of a single study, its own flawed analysis of the National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. *

*Argument

Among scientists, it has been common knowledge that both black and white IQs have been rising over the decades, with black IQs converging upwards towards whites. This fits nicely with America's rising standard of living, which has been rising somewhat faster for blacks, thanks to the Civil Rights movement and other anti-poverty measures.

The authors of The Bell Curve, then, face an uphill battle in trying to prove that black and white IQs are not converging, but diverging. They attribute this divergence to "dysgenesis," which supposedly results when dull people interbreed. In fact, they assert this downward trend in spite of the famous "Flynn Effect," which has been raising IQs for all people and all classes world-wide, about 3 points per decade.

In a second departure from scientific consensus, the authors also maintain that the IQ gap between blacks and whites is 15 points, an usually high figure. But this is not what four major IQ tests for children have found:

Black/white IQ gap in major IQ tests (1991) (1)

Ravens Standard Progressive Matrices       7 points
Kaufman Assessment Battery for Children    7
Stanford-Binet IV (two separate studies)  10

The authors of The Bell Curve note these numbers, but dismiss them. The Kaufman-ABC results, they claim, suffer from statistical problems. (2) Even granting them their objection, however, still leaves three major studies showing a 7 to 10-point gap, not a 15-point one. *

I do understand and have sympathy for the lower class whites such as yourself, as artificial barriers to your success are removed, you find yourself levitating at the socioeconomic level you truly were destined to occupy.

There are areas of the country that will still cater to your skin color and afford you perks that you couldn't honestly achieve otherwise.

Try some areas of the Pacific Northwest...


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all they don't resent your color so much as your position in life...thats what liberals do. They cant stand to see anyone succeed.
> 
> And you are being totally disingenuous when it comes to incarceration and public assistance rates. Because I know damn good and well you understand percentages.
> So which is it? You a liar or just plain stupid?
> Here's my outlook on race relations.
> I dont give a rats ass what color you are as long as you show respect to the people around you and are a productive member of society. Anytime someone wants to tell me how their race is superior I stop listening.
> I will say this. More and more blacks are starting to see the light. The difference between the blacks now and twenty years ago is dramatic. They no longer speak in ebonics and they are realizing acting counter to the norm is whats holds them back,not their color.
> And I have to say....if you want to make the white folks feel threatened? Be the better person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to correct your obvious mistakes.
> First, my statement is totally factual; there are indeed more White people on Govt assistance than Black people. Do you deny that fact or are you plain stupid???
> 
> Secondly, I never stated that I wanted Whites to feel threatened, why are you lying on me, what's your agenda??
> 
> disingenuous???..when it comes to the ever increasing White incarceration rates and the fact that the majority of people on public assistance are White people???
> 
> Why is it disingenuous...because you don't like the numbers ???
> 
> As long as certain folk can use "percentages" as a tool to attempt to make one group look bad, while at the same time turning a blind eye to the sheer numbers that comprise a higher numerical amount of the other group, it gives me pause as to their intellectual honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont understand percentages.
Click to expand...


*So you don't understand raw numbers*...


----------



## Friends

Although the SAT is not an IQ test, it closely correlates with IQ. From the school years of 1986 - 87 to 2011 - 2012 the gap in SAT averages between the white and the Negro race grew.

Fast Facts 

In 2003 ACT averages demonstrated a corresponding race gap.

SAT and ACT Scores by Race/Ethnicity 

The fact that No Child Left Behind left most black children behind provides even more evidence that what Charles Murray and Richard Herrnstein wrote in The Bell Curve about the biological reasons for race differences in intelligence is true.

The Pioneer Fund is dedicated to funding genetics research concerning individual and racial differences in ability and behavior. The Pioneer Fund has funded Arthur Jensen, J. Philippe Rushton, Richard Lynn, Hans Eysenck, and others who have done important work demonstrating the intrinsic nature of racial inequality.


----------



## Friends

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now to correct your obvious mistakes.
> First, my statement is totally factual; there are indeed more White people on Govt assistance than Black people. Do you deny that fact or are you plain stupid???
> 
> Secondly, I never stated that I wanted Whites to feel threatened, why are you lying on me, what's your agenda??
> 
> disingenuous???..when it comes to the ever increasing White incarceration rates and the fact that the majority of people on public assistance are White people???
> 
> Why is it disingenuous...because you don't like the numbers ???
> 
> As long as certain folk can use "percentages" as a tool to attempt to make one group look bad, while at the same time turning a blind eye to the sheer numbers that comprise a higher numerical amount of the other group, it gives me pause as to their intellectual honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont understand percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
Click to expand...

 
You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> Although the SAT is not an IQ test, it closely correlates with IQ. From the school years of 1986 - 87 to 2011 - 2012 the gap in SAT averages between the white and the Negro race grew.
> 
> Fast Facts
> 
> In 2003 ACT averages demonstrated a corresponding race gap.
> 
> SAT and ACT Scores by Race/Ethnicity
> 
> The fact that No Child Left Behind left most black children behind provides even more evidence that what Charles Murray and Richard Herrnstein wrote in The Bell Curve about the biological reasons for race differences in intelligence is true.
> 
> The Pioneer Fund is dedicated to funding genetics research concerning individual and racial differences in ability and behavior. The Pioneer Fund has funded Arthur Jensen, J. Philippe Rushton, Richard Lynn, Hans Eysenck, and others who have done important work demonstrating the intrinsic nature of racial inequality.



Ahh...we get it, the pseudo-science of i.q. is so easily debunked that we must now deflect to SAT tests.
"No child left behind" is related to an i.q. test????...   

*Three researchers provided much of the core evidence for
The Bell Curve
case: educa-
tional psychologist Arthur Jensen, psychometrician Richard Lynn, and psychologist cum ev-
olutionary theorist J. Philippe Rushton. All figure large in the citation index, all are in the
top rank of Pioneer grantees, and all ring the changes on old eugenical themes. Jensen has
2
provoked debate since the 1960s through his statistical studies of education, 

What Wickliffe Draper had in mind was his own Anglo-American branch of the Cau-
casian race, and the Pioneer Fund remains essentially true to Item &#8220;B&#8221; of an agenda originally
mandated by its 1937 charter.
A. To provide or aid in providing for the education of children of parents deemed to
have such qualities and traits of character as to make such parents of unusual value as
citizen
s...
especiall
y...
children who are deemed to be descended predominantly
from white persons who settled in the original thirteen states prior to the adoption of the
Constitution of the United States 

The Devil, as they say, is in the details. Mr. Weyher also stated that most of Pioneer&#8217;s
adverse publicity is based on a small proportion of the total number of grants awarded to
investigate group differences (1998, p. 1348). But, though the total number of grants in this
area may be relatively few, the actual sums awarded to Richard Lynn, Arthur Jensen, and
Philippe Rushton, or institutes associated with them, add up to approximately 30 percent of
the total amount contained in the 57 awards granted by Pioneer in the period 1971 &#8211; 1996

Whatever Pioneer&#8217;s goals may be now, &#8220;human&#8221; race betterment was most certainly not
its aim in the early years. The historical record unequivocally shows that the Fund was
established to provide a scientific basis for projects to defend the American white race against
degeneration from within and contamination from without. These were Wickliffe Draper&#8217;s
primary and passionate concerns. The African American presence and racially deleterious
immigration where focal points of his anxieties; a declining white middle and upper class
birthrate was the opposite side of that same coin. All research and political activity with which
Draper himself had anything to do was in the service of an agenda aimed at forestalling
America&#8217;s genetic decline through positive and negative eugenics. Any other conclusion is
obfuscation bordering on whitewash. The degree to which Pioneer continues to serve these
goals, I again leave it for the reader to judge*

Again, stop trotting out paid pseudo-scientist with easily debunked research from an organization rooted in "scientific racism."
http://www.iupui.edu/~histwhs/h699.dir/KennyPioneer.pdf


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont understand percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
Click to expand...


You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.

More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!


----------



## Rikurzhen

reconmark said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
Click to expand...


More adults than babies use handguns to kill people, so by your "advanced" mode of thinking we should probably ban adults from possessing handguns and only allow babies to own them because so few babies use handguns to kill people and so there would be fewer victims of handgun violence.

You did, upthread somewhere, describe yourself as intelligent, didn't you? So why keep that trait in hiding, why not share it with us instead of trolling us?


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *More adults than babies use handguns to kill people, so by your "advanced" mode of thinking we should probably ban adults from possessing handguns and only allow babies to own them* because so few babies use handguns to kill people and so there would be fewer victims of handgun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> You did, upthread somewhere, describe yourself as intelligent, didn't you? So why keep that trait in hiding, why not share it with us instead of trolling us?
Click to expand...


Ad hominems are the tools of the pseudo intellectual in debate. You must be cracking to resort to that.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More adults than babies use handguns to kill people, so by your "advanced" mode of thinking we should probably ban adults from possessing handguns and only allow babies to own them because so few babies use handguns to kill people and so there would be fewer victims of handgun violence.
> 
> You did, upthread somewhere, describe yourself as intelligent, didn't you? So why keep that trait in hiding, why not share it with us instead of trolling us?
Click to expand...


Actually, I would not waste my intelligence responding to your statement so utterly absurd in it's attempt at logic that it's beneath me.

So until you can present a fact disputing that the largest number of people on public assistance in this country are white, why are you voluntarily parading around in a dunce cap??


----------



## Friends

reconmark said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
Click to expand...

 
So what?


----------



## Rikurzhen

reconmark said:


> So until you can present a fact disputing that the largest number of people on public assistance in this country are white, why are you voluntarily parading around in a dunce cap??



Similarly, it is adults, not babies and children, who are responsible for most firearm deaths, so why don't we do something about that. You're the fellow who never mastered ratios in HS math classes and believe that sheer numbers tell us very important things. Well, there's no getting around the fact that more adults use firearms to kill people than do children, so guns clearly are safer in the hands of children. The numbers tell us all we need to know.


----------



## Rikurzhen

To the OP's questions.

Blacks would be worse off without whites.
Whites would be better off without blacks.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The depth of your ignorance is astounding. Were you in a coma when the first female was appointed to the supreme court? Were you in a time warp stuck in 1950 when statistics were released showing that white females have gained enormous ground in placement in management positions through AA?
> Before I post some articles with facts for you read, I thought I would ask those questions first to determine if you are joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your anger and insults give greater credence to my arguments. People become angry when beliefs they hope are true but fear are false are questioned.
> 
> Because blacks and Hispanics tend to be significantly less intelligent than whites and Orientals, affirmative action advances blacks and Hispanics to positions where they cannot perform adequately intellectually.
> 
> Because women tend to be significantly less strong than men, affirmative action advances women to positions where they cannot perform adequately physically.
> 
> There is an additional factor that contributes to the fact that few women are in positions of wealth and power. Financial success makes a man desirable to women. It does not make a woman desirable to men. This gives men an incentive that women do not have.
Click to expand...


Please, don't flatter yourself.  I am not insulting you nor am I  angry at you at all. I don't know you, so what's your point in making such an inane statement?

 Can you understand the difference between anger and outright surprise that a seemingly literate adult can be as ignorant as you are in 2014, when there is so much information out there that supports the obvious?

And as far as what makes a man or woman attractive, you are now deflecting to the point of absurdity and clowning yourself. 

Sally Kohn: Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others | TIME.com


----------



## Ernie S.

> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?


Basketball would suck....


----------



## Rotagilla

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont understand percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
Click to expand...




When dealing with a negro pretending he is too stupid to comprehend basic, middle school math, all you can do is laugh. 
Maybe he really is too stupid, though.They aren't the brightest race on the planet as we all know. 
Maybe math is "racist"....  

Either way you exposed him as a fool. Well done.


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...


So the next time your ilk want to bring up a parasitic group that is sucking the blood of the welfare host, be factual as to the group that has the most parasites sucking blood...


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So until you can present a fact disputing that the largest number of people on public assistance in this country are white, why are you voluntarily parading around in a dunce cap??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, it is adults, not babies and children, who are responsible for most firearm deaths, so why don't we do something about that. You're the fellow who never mastered ratios in HS math classes and believe that sheer numbers tell us very important things. Well, there's no getting around the fact that more adults use firearms to kill people than do children, so guns clearly are safer in the hands of children. The numbers tell us all we need to know.
Click to expand...


It was said much better than I in a previous post, let's give you a second go at it.
You really seem to need a second chance.


> *Ad hominems are the tools of the pseudo intellectual in debate. You must be cracking to resort to that.*


----------



## reconmark

Rotagilla said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with a negro pretending he is too stupid to comprehend basic, middle school math, all you can do is laugh.
> Maybe he really is too stupid, though.They aren't the brightest race on the planet as we all know.
> Maybe math is "racist"....
> 
> Either way you exposed him as a fool. Well done.
Click to expand...


Well one things for certain, you have been proving that racism and stupidity have a seemingly clear link....

I have made you the chump numerous times so it's really predictable that you would attempt an ineffectual blind sided attack...typical for hyenas and pseudo literate racists


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...


Welfare Statistics

Percent of recipients who are white 38.8 % 
Percent of recipients who are black 39.8 % 
Percent of recipients who are Hispanic 15.7 % 
Percent of recipients who are Asian 2.4 % 
Percent of recipients who are Other 3.3 % 

One must also consider the percentage of the population that is white, black, Hispanic...etc.....


----------



## Friends

Lonestar_logic said:


> Welfare Statistics
> 
> Percent of recipients who are white 38.8 %
> Percent of recipients who are black 39.8 %
> Percent of recipients who are Hispanic 15.7 %
> Percent of recipients who are Asian 2.4 %
> Percent of recipients who are Other 3.3 %
> 
> One must also consider the percentage of the population that is white, black, Hispanic...etc.....


 
In 2010 the percentage of the U.S. population that was non Hispanics white was 63.7 %. The percentage of the U.S. population that was non Hispanic black was 12.2 %.

Demographics of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Consequently, blacks have a welfare rate that is 5.44 times the white rate.


----------



## Asclepias

To the OP's question.

Blacks would be fine without white people.

Whites would commit suicide in mass numbers after realizing their failures were not due to AA.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont understand percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
Click to expand...


  He knows that. But it doesnt fit his agenda.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
Click to expand...


 We know you're not this stupid.


----------



## Ernie S.

reconmark said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
Click to expand...


Let me see if I can explain it to you. Blacks are about 13% of the population, whites about 74. In a group of 100 people on welfare, the color of there skin will be pretty evenly matched with a slim majority being white.
In a group of 100 randomly chosen American citizens, there will be 6 times as many whites as blacks, so it the group of welfare recipients is pretty evenly matched, a logical person would conclude that blacks are roughly 6 times as likely to be on welfare.
Interestingly, that 6:1 ratio holds true in incarceration rates, high school drop out rates and homicide rates.

THAT is the key to the situation African Americans face in this country. *Fix that,* and you will achieve the equality you want.
Government can't help with that. It's something you must do on your own.


----------



## Ernie S.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
Click to expand...

He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ernie S. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
Click to expand...


  If he can truly convince me he doesnt understand percentages....?
Six times as stupid may be low balling it a bit.


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> To the OP's question.
> 
> Blacks would be fine without white people.
> 
> Whites would commit suicide in mass numbers after realizing their failures were not due to AA.



Yeah sure... 
Unemployment Boise Idaho (1.7% black) 4.7% 
Unemployment Detroit Michigan (83% black) 14.5%

AA and Liberal municipal government are working wonders!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



Would Black people today be better off if their ancestors were never brought here in the first place?


----------



## Ernie S.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he can truly convince me he doesnt understand percentages....?
> Six times as stupid may be low balling it a bit.
Click to expand...


*That's RACIST!!!!*


----------



## Friends

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he can truly convince me he doesnt understand percentages....?
> Six times as stupid may be low balling it a bit.
Click to expand...

 
A high school mathematics teacher told me that many blacks cannot understand concepts as simple as negative numbers and fractions, and that most cannot learn Algebra II.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can truly convince me he doesnt understand percentages....?
> Six times as stupid may be low balling it a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A high school mathematics teacher told me that many blacks cannot understand concepts as simple as negative numbers and fractions, and that most cannot learn Algebra II.
Click to expand...



Your teacher source was pretty ignorant if not downright retarded. There is a reason there are thousands of Black engineers, doctors, scientists, etc whos professions required advanced math. You wouldnt probably dont know this since you have no exposure to those professions. You should get a better job and you will be educated.

We get our affinity for math from our homeland where they have different numbering systems more complex than anything that is base 10.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoruba_numerals


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you don't understand raw numbers*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows that. But it doesnt fit his agenda.
Click to expand...


And you know that the FACT that Whites are the majority of folk on public assistance doesn't fit your agenda...how surprising...


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
Click to expand...


But unfortunately you have proved that you are in fact , that stupid...

*More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!*


----------



## reconmark

Ernie S. said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand when percentages are more important than numbers. Blacks are much more likely than whites to be on welfare, and in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can explain it to you. Blacks are about 13% of the population, whites about 74. In a group of 100 people on welfare, the color of there skin will be pretty evenly matched with a slim majority being white.
> In a group of 100 randomly chosen American citizens, there will be 6 times as many whites as blacks, so it the group of welfare recipients is pretty evenly matched, a logical person would conclude that blacks are roughly 6 times as likely to be on welfare.
> Interestingly, that 6:1 ratio holds true in incarceration rates, high school drop out rates and homicide rates.
> 
> THAT is the key to the situation African Americans face in this country. *Fix that,* and you will achieve the equality you want.
> Government can't help with that. It's something you must do on your own.
Click to expand...


Here, let me give you a helping hand, you sure seem to need it:

*White People Make Up 42% of the Poor, But Take in Whopping 69% of Government Benefits*

*Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share.

White non-Hispanics, who make up 42 percent of the poor, receive 69 percent of government benefits  again, much closer to their 64 percent population share.*

http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2...om-the-safety-net/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

I don't need to try to achieve any sort of equality, that was met long ago.


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can truly convince me he doesnt understand percentages....?
> Six times as stupid may be low balling it a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A high school mathematics teacher told me that many blacks cannot understand concepts as simple as negative numbers and fractions, and that most cannot learn Algebra II.
Click to expand...


And you were stupid enough to believe it...what does that say about your intellect???...


----------



## reconmark

Ernie S. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand facts and raw numbers.
> 
> More White people are on public assistance than any other group of people in America..period!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
Click to expand...


Which would still make me six times smarter than you....


----------



## Ernie S.

reconmark said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which would still make me six times smarter than you....
Click to expand...


You've yet to prove you possess a positive IQ


----------



## Asclepias

I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?



History? Blacks in Africa couldn't even get around to inventing the wheel, something which had been in existence for millennia in the ME and Europe and Asia.

Look at the state of Africa today. Look at Detroit. Pinnacle of black civilization.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History? Blacks in Africa couldn't even get around to inventing the wheel, something which had been in existence for millennia in the ME and Europe and Asia.
> 
> Look at the state of Africa today. Look at Detroit. Pinnacle of black civilization.
Click to expand...


We cant invent everything. Whites didnt invent the wheel. No body knows who invented it.  Again why would Blacks need whites? We taught you multiple times and gave you civilization. What benefit would whites be to Blacks?  Can someone tell me one thing whites bring that a Black person would not be able to do?


----------



## reconmark

Ernie S. said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would still make me six times smarter than you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've yet to prove you possess a positive IQ
Click to expand...


I have proved it numerous times, you just were not bright enough to comprehend it...


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History? Blacks in Africa couldn't even get around to inventing the wheel, something which had been in existence for millennia in the ME and Europe and Asia.
> 
> Look at the state of Africa today. Look at Detroit. Pinnacle of black civilization.
Click to expand...


Someone who uses Detroit as an example of Black civilization is really too ignorant for words.

When you grow up son, go get an adult and we can discuss Detroit...


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History? Blacks in Africa couldn't even get around to inventing the wheel, something which had been in existence for millennia in the ME and Europe and Asia.
> 
> Look at the state of Africa today. Look at Detroit. Pinnacle of black civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cant invent everything. Whites didnt invent the wheel. No body knows who invented it.  Again why would Blacks need whites? We taught you multiple times and gave you civilization. What benefit would whites be to Blacks?  Can someone tell me one thing whites bring that a Black person would not be able to do?
Click to expand...


It certainly is baffling why blacks seem to want to be part of white society when blacks think white society oppresses them. If I was being oppressed then escaping that oppression would be foremost on my mind - just wanting to be free of it. I'm all in favor of blacks going their own way, forming their own society, running civilization as they best see fit, and not having to deal with white societies under duress.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?



Somebody has to sit in the front of the bus that you're driving.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> History? Blacks in Africa couldn't even get around to inventing the wheel, something which had been in existence for millennia in the ME and Europe and Asia.
> 
> Look at the state of Africa today. Look at Detroit. Pinnacle of black civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cant invent everything. Whites didnt invent the wheel. No body knows who invented it.  Again why would Blacks need whites? We taught you multiple times and gave you civilization. What benefit would whites be to Blacks?  Can someone tell me one thing whites bring that a Black person would not be able to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is baffling why blacks seem to want to be part of white society when blacks think white society oppresses them. If I was being oppressed then escaping that oppression would be foremost on my mind - just wanting to be free of it. I'm all in favor of blacks going their own way, forming their own society, running civilization as they best see fit, and not having to deal with white societies under duress.
Click to expand...


You got it backwards. Whites love emulating Black people. That is what should be baffling you. Thats why I said you guys wouldnt be able to say cool things 5 years too late. If you notice white people buy more gangsta rap than any other demographic. White women love Black men and some white men feel the same about Black women.  Whites dont have a society.  There is nothing about American culture that is specifically white.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to sit in the front of the bus that you're driving.
Click to expand...


I was unaware white people still rode the bus. You must be poor white trash.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont understand why this is even a valid topic? Black people existed for multiple millenniums before whites appeared. We outnumber whites world wide as it is. What would make anyone actually believe white people are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to sit in the front of the bus that you're driving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was unaware white people still rode the bus. You must be poor white trash.
Click to expand...


Actually, I haven't ridden a bus in decades, but your kind would still be in the back of a white trash bus... That you drive.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to sit in the front of the bus that you're driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware white people still rode the bus. You must be poor white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven't ridden a bus in decades, but your kind would still be in the back of a white trash bus... That you drive.
Click to expand...


Why would I be on a white trash bus? I'm Black and frequently have guys like you park my car when I go out.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to sit in the front of the bus that you're driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware white people still rode the bus. You must be poor white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven't ridden a bus in decades, but your kind would still be in the back of a white trash bus... That you drive.
Click to expand...


Are you so stupid of history, that you didn't realise that the white trash losers of society could not even maintain the back of the bus segregation???


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware white people still rode the bus. You must be poor white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven't ridden a bus in decades, but your kind would still be in the back of a white trash bus... That you drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I be on a white trash bus? I'm Black and frequently have guys like you park my car when I go out.
Click to expand...


I would enjoy the opportunity to park your car


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven't ridden a bus in decades, but your kind would still be in the back of a white trash bus... That you drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be on a white trash bus? I'm Black and frequently have guys like you park my car when I go out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would enjoy the opportunity to park your car
Click to expand...


You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be on a white trash bus? I'm Black and frequently have guys like you park my car when I go out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would enjoy the opportunity to park your car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
Click to expand...


outhouses have valet service?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would enjoy the opportunity to park your car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> outhouses have valet service?
Click to expand...


You should know the answer to that. Dont you have one?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outhouses have valet service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know the answer to that. Dont you have one?
Click to expand...


now that you mention it, I do see you at the bottom of the hole


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> outhouses have valet service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know the answer to that. Dont you have one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now that you mention it, I do see you at the bottom of the hole
Click to expand...


I bet you see Jesus in a dried up potato too. 

I know I'm on your mind alot so I dont mind.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be on a white trash bus? I'm Black and frequently have guys like you park my car when I go out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would enjoy the opportunity to park your car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
Click to expand...


You mean you actually have to get someone to park your bumper car?


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would enjoy the opportunity to park your car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you actually have to get someone to park your bumper car?
Click to expand...


I dont own an entire amusement park.  Thanks for the idea though. It may be lucrative.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you actually have to get someone to park your bumper car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont own an entire amusement park.  Thanks for the idea though. It may be lucrative.
Click to expand...


Another thing for you to pretend at. It must be your lucky day.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you actually have to get someone to park your bumper car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont own an entire amusement park.  Thanks for the idea though. It may be lucrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another thing for you to pretend at. It must be your lucky day.
Click to expand...


Everyday is my lucky day. I get to laugh at insecure clowns like you.


----------



## reconmark

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would enjoy the opportunity to park your car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> outhouses have valet service?
Click to expand...


You would know better than us what ammenities your house has...


----------



## squeeze berry

reconmark said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt get a job as a valet at the places I go. They dont hire white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outhouses have valet service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would know better than us what ammenities your house has...
Click to expand...


you and asslicker are legends in your own minds


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont own an entire amusement park.  Thanks for the idea though. It may be lucrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing for you to pretend at. It must be your lucky day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyday is my lucky day. I get to laugh at insecure clowns like you.
Click to expand...


You get to pretend every day about blacks not being the retards of the human race.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing for you to pretend at. It must be your lucky day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday is my lucky day. I get to laugh at insecure clowns like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get to pretend every day about blacks not being the retards of the human race.
Click to expand...


You get to hope Black people are beneath you so you wont feel quite as bad about your life in the trailer park.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> outhouses have valet service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would know better than us what ammenities your house has...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you and asslicker are legends in your own minds
Click to expand...


I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would know better than us what ammenities your house has...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and asslicker are legends in your own minds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.
Click to expand...


Mary Thumb and her 4 daughters


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and asslicker are legends in your own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mary Thumb and her 4 daughters
Click to expand...


None of the Mary's I know had any daughters.  BTW who is Mary Thumb?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Thumb and her 4 daughters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the Mary's I know had any daughters.  BTW who is Mary Thumb?
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you're not this stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> He may very well be six times as stupid as your typical American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he can truly convince me he doesnt understand percentages....?
> Six times as stupid may be low balling it a bit.
Click to expand...


   Okay...he's convinced me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

They're better off without white racists.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would know better than us what ammenities your house has...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and asslicker are legends in your own minds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.
Click to expand...


Most blacks only get the fat ugly whiteys. Basically our rejects. I'm sure that's you.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and asslicker are legends in your own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most blacks only get the fat ugly whiteys. Basically our rejects. I'm sure that's you.
Click to expand...



Thats what all the upset white guys say. Do you think anyone believes you?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Thumb and her 4 daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the Mary's I know had any daughters.  BTW who is Mary Thumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Must be a white guy colloquialism. Never heard of it.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks only get the fat ugly whiteys. Basically our rejects. I'm sure that's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what all the upset white guys say. Do you think anyone believes you?
Click to expand...


Sure, everyone, including you.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks only get the fat ugly whiteys. Basically our rejects. I'm sure that's you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what all the upset white guys say. Do you think anyone believes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, everyone, including you.
Click to expand...


I know different. You turn bright red then pink with rage.....but you dont dare say anything.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what all the upset white guys say. Do you think anyone believes you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, everyone, including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know different. You turn bright red then pink with rage.....but you dont dare say anything.
Click to expand...


Naw, you just pretend I do, like you pretend everything else, it's your hobby, living in a fantasy world where blacks are the superior race to all the others. As for the chicks, It's like the old saying: once turned black, don't want 'me back!


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and asslicker are legends in your own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a legend in the mind of numerous white women you wish you could have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most blacks only get the fat ugly whiteys. Basically our rejects. I'm sure that's you.
Click to expand...


Posted like the white guy that's totally clueless.....


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the Mary's I know had any daughters.  BTW who is Mary Thumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be a white guy colloquialism. Never heard of it.
Click to expand...




It's a practice that he's quite accomplished at......


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, everyone, including you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know different. You turn bright red then pink with rage.....but you dont dare say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, you just pretend I do, like you pretend everything else, it's your hobby, living in a fantasy world where blacks are the superior race to all the others. As for the chicks, It's like the old saying: once turned black, don't want 'me back!
Click to expand...


Must be hard satisfying them when they do come back. I know its a defense mechanism.


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a white guy colloquialism. Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a practice that he's quite accomplished at......
Click to expand...


I'm sure he insulted me in some way but I have no idea what it was.


----------



## Yurt

Asclepias said:


> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.



whites are a genetic mutation?  

fuck off racist


----------



## reconmark

Yurt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whites are a genetic mutation?
> 
> fuck off racist
Click to expand...


How convenient that you label him a racist and ignore 39 pages of racist vitriol from the white posters....


----------



## Asclepias

Yurt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whites are a genetic mutation?
> 
> fuck off racist
Click to expand...


Everyone is a genetic mutation. I'm sorry science angers you.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Yurt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whites are a genetic mutation?
> 
> fuck off racist
Click to expand...


Actually, he's correct in a way. All racial groups on the planet, except for those who originate from sub-Saharan Africa, are hybrids of homo sapiens and Neanderthals. Blacks are the only true, unadulterated, homo sapiens. 

So all that bullshit about us all being the same under the skin is just that, bullshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nutz said:


> zzzzzzzzzz...blacks and whites would be better off if racist whites would start the race war they have been pining about and die.



Only if you black racists are on the other side.

I'd love to arm you and the white racists with cheese graters and let you fight to the death....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.



Ah, THAT explains why Africa is the technological, educational, cultural, and economic envy of the world!

You've got it all figured out, Asslips.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whites are a genetic mutation?
> 
> fuck off racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he's correct in a way. All racial groups on the planet, except for those who originate from sub-Saharan Africa, are hybrids of homo sapiens and Neanderthals. Blacks are the only true, unadulterated, homo sapiens.
> 
> So all that bullshit about us all being the same under the skin is just that, bullshit.
Click to expand...


Actually you are mistaken. Some super saharans have neanderthal DNA I found out recently. Evidently some people migrated back into Africa after mixing with Neanderthals. The Khoisan have Neanderthal DNA.  Why you think having Neanderthal DNA is better is pretty amusing. They died out for a reason. It certainly was not because they were more advanced. 

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24988-humanitys-forgotten-return-to-africa-revealed-in-dna.html?utm_content=bufferaa9ce&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer#.UvEBRLQr2zBly



> Call it humanity's unexpected U-turn. One of the biggest events in the history of our species is the exodus out of Africa some 65,000 years ago, the start of Homo sapiens' long march across the world. Now a study of southern African genes shows that, unexpectedly, another migration took western Eurasian DNA back to the very southern tip of the continent 3000 years ago.



Of course that could merely mean there were some Neanderthals living in Africa as well.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, THAT explains why Africa is the technological, educational, cultural, and economic envy of the world!
> 
> You've got it all figured out, Asslips.
Click to expand...


Thats past tense. Europe has pretty much destroyed Africa.  Can you imagine that after all Africa did to lift you Europeans out of ignorance? SMH


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Thats past tense. Europe has pretty much destroyed Africa.  Can you imagine that after all Africa did to lift you Europeans out of ignorance? SMH



You're a clown Asslips, shucking and jiving, making a fool of yourself.

You went through college and never had to learn anything - a free pass getting a hate whitey degree (ethnic studies) and then teaching hate whitey. 

Wander over to the math department sometime - see those people, they KNOW things - actual knowledge. Doesn't your minstrel show ever wear on you? Don't you ever wish that you could present actual facts, that educated people wouldn't openly mock you for? Yes, you get free money with no work - filling young racists with shit that will never aid them in a job or produce anything useful - but don't you EVER wish that you could be a real teacher, passing on knowledge instead of idiotic bullshit?

Or are you happy as a clown, as the butt of every joke?


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats past tense. Europe has pretty much destroyed Africa.  Can you imagine that after all Africa did to lift you Europeans out of ignorance? SMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a clown Asslips, shucking and jiving, making a fool of yourself.
> 
> You went through college and never had to learn anything - a free pass getting a hate whitey degree (ethnic studies) and then teaching hate whitey.
> 
> Wander over to the math department sometime - see those people, they KNOW things - actual knowledge. Doesn't your minstrel show ever wear on you? Don't you ever wish that you could present actual facts, that educated people wouldn't openly mock you for? Yes, you get free money with no work - filling young racists with shit that will never aid them in a job or produce anything useful - but don't you EVER wish that you could be a real teacher, passing on knowledge instead of idiotic bullshit?
> 
> Or are you happy as a clown, as the butt of every joke?
Click to expand...


You seem quite upset.  Watch your blood pressure and come back when you are rational.  So far nothing you have ever presented has debunked anything I have presented as evidence. Not even once.

We didnt need white people when we populated the planet and started civilization and we dont need them now. What could you possibly provide that we dont already have the know how to provide for ourselves?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> You seem quite upset.  Watch your blood pressure and come back when you are rational.  So far nothing you have ever presented has debunked anything I have presented as evidence. Not even once.
> 
> We didnt need white people when we populated the planet and started civilization and we dont need them now. What could you possibly provide that we dont already have the know how to provide for ourselves?



First time I ever ran into you, you were peddling your foolish bullshit. Only you tripped over something that is real, and very interesting. Oh to be sur, you made your usual racist stupid fuck claim that "Africans sailed to the new world thousands of years before Columbus;" which is absurd and stupid - just the kind of childish idiocy you are so globally ridiculed for. But since anthropologists - these are Scientists who work with facts and evidence, something you know nothing of - had studied the fact that a negroid race inhabited America some 10,000 years ago. 

Remember, I spanked your racist lies by posting peer reviewed articles showing that the people here were related to Australian aborigines, not Sub-Saharan Africans, and had migrated in the same pattern as the Samoans and other Pacific Island black people - ending up in South America and migrating North, thousands of years before the Indians came over from Siberia.

The first time I encountered you I debunked your stupidity, and on many occasions since. 

But that isn't the point - you are actually a bright guy, so why the act? Why the clown shit? You know that you are a fraud, you know that educated people mock you and laugh at you, so why not grow up and engage in legitimate academics?


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem quite upset.  Watch your blood pressure and come back when you are rational.  So far nothing you have ever presented has debunked anything I have presented as evidence. Not even once.
> 
> We didnt need white people when we populated the planet and started civilization and we dont need them now. What could you possibly provide that we dont already have the know how to provide for ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I ever ran into you, you were peddling your foolish bullshit. Only you tripped over something that is real, and very interesting. Oh to be sur, you made your usual racist stupid fuck claim that "Africans sailed to the new world thousands of years before Columbus;" which is absurd and stupid - just the kind of childish idiocy you are so globally ridiculed for. But since anthropologists - these are Scientists who work with facts and evidence, something you know nothing of - had studied the fact that a* negroid race inhabited America *some 10,000 years ago.
> 
> Remember, I spanked your racist lies by posting peer reviewed articles showing that the people here were related to Australian aborigines, not Sub-Saharan Africans, and had migrated in the same pattern as the Samoans and other Pacific Island black people - ending up in South America and migrating North, thousands of years before the Indians came over from Siberia.
> 
> The first time I encountered you I debunked your stupidity, and on many occasions since.
> 
> But that isn't the point - you are actually a bright guy, so why the act? Why the clown shit? You know that you are a fraud, you know that educated people mock you and laugh at you, so why not grow up and engage in legitimate academics?
Click to expand...


My contention was that Black people had already been to South America long before Columbus. Your article agrees. You must be confused. Aborigines are not white people. They are Black people that migrated from Africa. So you debunked nothing. You only provided an article that I can use as ammo. Thanks.

Besides that there is also proof of Black people from West Africa sailing to South America. If I recall correctly I showed you how it easy it was to do by linking to an article about the Ra and the Ra II.  Then I pointed out the Olmec heads that are clearly African.  We can go another round so you get it straightened out correctly in your head. Start another thread on it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> My contention was that Black people had already been to South America long before Columbus. Your article agrees. You must be confused. Aborigines are not white people. They are Black people that migrated from Africa. So you debunked nothing. You only provided an article that I can use as ammo. Thanks.



Where you wandered off the plantation were your claims of travel from Africa. You were attempting to claim that Africans had the technology and knowledge to travel the Atlantic. Aborigines are indeed black, but not related to Africans.









> Besides that there is also proof of Black people from West Africa sailing to South America.



No, there is not. There are clowns who shuck and jive to put on a show and make childish claims - that is a long way from "proof."



> If I recall correctly I showed you how it easy it was to do by linking to an article about the Ra and the Ra II.  Then I pointed out the Olmec heads that are clearly African.  We can go another round so you get it straightened out correctly in your head. Start another thread on it.



Which has nothing to do with Africans. We know Polynesians traveled the seas. You're undercutting your own claims, again.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contention was that Black people had already been to South America long before Columbus. Your article agrees. You must be confused. Aborigines are not white people. They are Black people that migrated from Africa. So you debunked nothing. You only provided an article that I can use as ammo. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you wandered off the plantation were your claims of travel from Africa. You were attempting to claim that Africans had the technology and knowledge to travel the Atlantic. Aborigines are indeed black, but not related to Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that there is also proof of Black people from West Africa sailing to South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is not. There are clowns who shuck and jive to put on a show and make childish claims - that is a long way from "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly I showed you how it easy it was to do by linking to an article about the Ra and the Ra II.  Then I pointed out the Olmec heads that are clearly African.  We can go another round so you get it straightened out correctly in your head. Start another thread on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with Africans. We know Polynesians traveled the seas. You're undercutting your own claims, again.
Click to expand...


You are again confused.  Aborigines came out of Africa they are Black. They are the same people that populated Australia and the Melanesian Islands.  The only difference is they got some DNA from the Denisovan. Are you really trying to claim these people are not related to Africans? 






That has nothing to do with the proof of west Africans coming over to South America. Just because you dont believe it doesn't pass the test.  You have to disprove it.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contention was that Black people had already been to South America long before Columbus. Your article agrees. You must be confused. Aborigines are not white people. They are Black people that migrated from Africa. So you debunked nothing. You only provided an article that I can use as ammo. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you wandered off the plantation were your claims of travel from Africa. You were attempting to claim that Africans had the technology and knowledge to travel the Atlantic. Aborigines are indeed black, but not related to Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not. There are clowns who shuck and jive to put on a show and make childish claims - that is a long way from "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly I showed you how it easy it was to do by linking to an article about the Ra and the Ra II.  Then I pointed out the Olmec heads that are clearly African.  We can go another round so you get it straightened out correctly in your head. Start another thread on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with Africans. We know Polynesians traveled the seas. You're undercutting your own claims, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are again confused.  Aborigines came out of Africa they are Black. They are the same people that populated Australia and the Melanesian Islands.  The only difference is they got some DNA from the Denisovan. Are you really trying to claim these people are not related to Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That has nothing to do with the proof of west Africans coming over to South America. Just because you dont believe it doesn't pass the test.  You have to disprove it.*
Click to expand...

*
*
So how did they get there, float over on a huge pile of bananas?


----------



## Sig_Sauer

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa is rich in resources that white people have fought wars over.  If Africa were a single nation...that would be a fair question.  But considering it is a continent of many nations...not an honest question.  Is Ukraine as successful as Germany.  How about Poland...are they as successful as Germany?  Is Europe to be considered a single nation?
Click to expand...


All of Africa is a shithole. As for the original OP just look at Africa.


----------



## Sig_Sauer

Out of America | Keith B. Richburg

Very good book written by a black reporter in the 90s. He traveled all over Africa and found it to be a hellhole. Of course when he interviewed the dictators of various countries it was the same tired bullshit. "It's whitey's fault". It's very thought provoking but I'm sure he's been labeled "Unka Tom" and "sellout" for his work.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> You are again confused.  Aborigines came out of Africa they are Black. They are the same people that populated Australia and the Melanesian Islands.  The only difference is they got some DNA from the Denisovan. Are you really trying to claim these people are not related to Africans?



The out of Africa hypothesis holds that all people originated in Africa. This hypothesis is having difficulty in the last decade. But assuming it has merit, the issue with Aborigines is that they have more alleles in common with Indonesians and even Formosans than they do with sub-Saharan Africans.

Genetic markers of an aboriginal Taiwanese population - Chen - 2005 - American Journal of Physical Anthropology - Wiley Online Library



> That has nothing to do with the proof of west Africans coming over to South America. Just because you dont believe it doesn't pass the test.  You have to disprove it.



Even Thor Heyerdahl, who one could say had a stake, could never produce any evidence of West Africans migrating to America, of even substantially along the African coast. For instance, there is no indication that West Africans ever navigated to East Africa, or vice versa, prior to the arrival of Europeans. These were primitive, stone age people.


----------



## Asclepias

Sig_Sauer said:


> Out of America | Keith B. Richburg
> 
> Very good book written by a black reporter in the 90s. He traveled all over Africa and found it to be a hellhole. Of course when he interviewed the dictators of various countries it was the same tired bullshit. "It's whitey's fault". It's very thought provoking but I'm sure he's been labeled "Unka Tom" and "sellout" for his work.



The 3 countries I visited in Africa were great. I'm going back again in 2 years. So I dont care who wrote a book. He is probably an unka tom if he doesnt have a clue as to what is going on over there with the world bank.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Sig_Sauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of America | Keith B. Richburg
> 
> Very good book written by a black reporter in the 90s. He traveled all over Africa and found it to be a hellhole. Of course when he interviewed the dictators of various countries it was the same tired bullshit. "It's whitey's fault". It's very thought provoking but I'm sure he's been labeled "Unka Tom" and "sellout" for his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 countries I visited in Africa were great. I'm going back again in 2 years. So I dont care who wrote a book. He is probably an unka tom if he doesnt have a clue as to what is going on over there with the world bank.
Click to expand...

Can you please make that a one-way ticket? We have enough uppity nignags here as it is.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are again confused.  Aborigines came out of Africa they are Black. They are the same people that populated Australia and the Melanesian Islands.  The only difference is they got some DNA from the Denisovan. Are you really trying to claim these people are not related to Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The out of Africa hypothesis holds that all people originated in Africa. This hypothesis is having difficulty in the last decade. But assuming it has merit, the issue with Aborigines is that they have more alleles in common with Indonesians and even Formosans than they do with sub-Saharan Africans.
> 
> Genetic markers of an aboriginal Taiwanese population - Chen - 2005 - American Journal of Physical Anthropology - Wiley Online Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with the proof of west Africans coming over to South America. Just because you dont believe it doesn't pass the test.  You have to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Thor Heyerdahl, who one could say had a stake, could never produce any evidence of West Africans migrating to America, of even substantially along the African coast. For instance, there is no indication that West Africans ever navigated to East Africa, or vice versa, prior to the arrival of Europeans. These were primitive, stone age people.
Click to expand...


Doesnt matter who they have more alles in common with. They came out of Africa. Thats why they look African. To further my point areas like Indonesia where once populated by these same people. That would be why they have a lot in common. May I present this as evidence.  Met the people of the Andaman Islaands.  They look African to me but they share DNA with the people in India and South East Asia as well.

Andamanese people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Analysis of mtDNA, which is inherited exclusively by maternal descent, confirms the above results. All Andamanese belong to the subgroup M[11] which is distributed in the Indian subcontinent, where it represents 60% of all maternal lineages, but also in Africa and other areas west of India.[17][18][19] Given the insularity of the Andamanese, this has led geneticists to believe that this haplogroup originated with the earliest settlers of India during the coastal migration that brought the ancestors of the Andamanese to the Indian mainland, the Andaman Islands and further afield to Southeast Asia.








Do you want to tell me again how these people are not African in origin?

DNA tells us as well as customs tell us Africans traveled to every part of Africa long before European came to the continent.  There is a mind boggling amount of evidence. Your refusal to believe it is your problem.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are again confused.  Aborigines came out of Africa they are Black. They are the same people that populated Australia and the Melanesian Islands.  The only difference is they got some DNA from the Denisovan. Are you really trying to claim these people are not related to Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The out of Africa hypothesis holds that all people originated in Africa. This hypothesis is having difficulty in the last decade. But assuming it has merit, the issue with Aborigines is that they have more alleles in common with Indonesians and even Formosans than they do with sub-Saharan Africans.
> 
> Genetic markers of an aboriginal Taiwanese population - Chen - 2005 - American Journal of Physical Anthropology - Wiley Online Library
> 
> 
> 
> Even Thor Heyerdahl, who one could say had a stake, could never produce any evidence of West Africans migrating to America, of even substantially along the African coast. For instance, there is no indication that West Africans ever navigated to East Africa, or vice versa, prior to the arrival of Europeans. These were primitive, stone age people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter who they have more alles in common with. They came out of Africa. Thats why they look African. To further my point areas like Indonesia where once populated by these same people. That would be why they have a lot in common. May I present this as evidence.  Met the people of the Andaman Islaands.  They look African to me but they share DNA with the people in India and South East Asia as well.
> 
> Andamanese people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of mtDNA, which is inherited exclusively by maternal descent, confirms the above results. All Andamanese belong to the subgroup M[11] which is distributed in the Indian subcontinent, where it represents 60% of all maternal lineages, but also in Africa and other areas west of India.[17][18][19] Given the insularity of the Andamanese, this has led geneticists to believe that this haplogroup originated with the earliest settlers of India during the coastal migration that brought the ancestors of the Andamanese to the Indian mainland, the Andaman Islands and further afield to Southeast Asia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to tell me again how these people are not African in origin?
Click to expand...

News flash for noobs! Everyone comes from Africa!


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig_Sauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of America | Keith B. Richburg
> 
> Very good book written by a black reporter in the 90s. He traveled all over Africa and found it to be a hellhole. Of course when he interviewed the dictators of various countries it was the same tired bullshit. "It's whitey's fault". It's very thought provoking but I'm sure he's been labeled "Unka Tom" and "sellout" for his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 countries I visited in Africa were great. I'm going back again in 2 years. So I dont care who wrote a book. He is probably an unka tom if he doesnt have a clue as to what is going on over there with the world bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you please make that a one-way ticket? We have enough uppity nignags here as it is.
Click to expand...


If I left you would lose your job cleaning my toilets. Stop trying to get on welfare.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The out of Africa hypothesis holds that all people originated in Africa. This hypothesis is having difficulty in the last decade. But assuming it has merit, the issue with Aborigines is that they have more alleles in common with Indonesians and even Formosans than they do with sub-Saharan Africans.
> 
> Genetic markers of an aboriginal Taiwanese population - Chen - 2005 - American Journal of Physical Anthropology - Wiley Online Library
> 
> 
> 
> Even Thor Heyerdahl, who one could say had a stake, could never produce any evidence of West Africans migrating to America, of even substantially along the African coast. For instance, there is no indication that West Africans ever navigated to East Africa, or vice versa, prior to the arrival of Europeans. These were primitive, stone age people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter who they have more alles in common with. They came out of Africa. Thats why they look African. To further my point areas like Indonesia where once populated by these same people. That would be why they have a lot in common. May I present this as evidence.  Met the people of the Andaman Islaands.  They look African to me but they share DNA with the people in India and South East Asia as well.
> 
> Andamanese people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of mtDNA, which is inherited exclusively by maternal descent, confirms the above results. All Andamanese belong to the subgroup M[11] which is distributed in the Indian subcontinent, where it represents 60% of all maternal lineages, but also in Africa and other areas west of India.[17][18][19] Given the insularity of the Andamanese, this has led geneticists to believe that this haplogroup originated with the earliest settlers of India during the coastal migration that brought the ancestors of the Andamanese to the Indian mainland, the Andaman Islands and further afield to Southeast Asia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to tell me again how these people are not African in origin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News flash for noobs! Everyone comes from Africa!
Click to expand...


Not everyone looks like they did though.  These people do.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 countries I visited in Africa were great. I'm going back again in 2 years. So I dont care who wrote a book. He is probably an unka tom if he doesnt have a clue as to what is going on over there with the world bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please make that a one-way ticket? We have enough uppity nignags here as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I left you would lose your job cleaning my toilets. Stop trying to get on welfare.
Click to expand...


Then can you at least try to catch Ebola?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The out of Africa hypothesis holds that all people originated in Africa. This hypothesis is having difficulty in the last decade. But assuming it has merit, the issue with Aborigines is that they have more alleles in common with Indonesians and even Formosans than they do with sub-Saharan Africans.
> 
> Genetic markers of an aboriginal Taiwanese population - Chen - 2005 - American Journal of Physical Anthropology - Wiley Online Library
> 
> 
> 
> Even Thor Heyerdahl, who one could say had a stake, could never produce any evidence of West Africans migrating to America, of even substantially along the African coast. For instance, there is no indication that West Africans ever navigated to East Africa, or vice versa, prior to the arrival of Europeans. These were primitive, stone age people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter who they have more alles in common with. They came out of Africa. Thats why they look African. To further my point areas like Indonesia where once populated by these same people. That would be why they have a lot in common. May I present this as evidence.  Met the people of the Andaman Islaands.  They look African to me but they share DNA with the people in India and South East Asia as well.
> 
> Andamanese people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of mtDNA, which is inherited exclusively by maternal descent, confirms the above results. All Andamanese belong to the subgroup M[11] which is distributed in the Indian subcontinent, where it represents 60% of all maternal lineages, but also in Africa and other areas west of India.[17][18][19] Given the insularity of the Andamanese, this has led geneticists to believe that this haplogroup originated with the earliest settlers of India during the coastal migration that brought the ancestors of the Andamanese to the Indian mainland, the Andaman Islands and further afield to Southeast Asia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to tell me again how these people are not African in origin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News flash for noobs! Everyone comes from Africa!
Click to expand...


Probably not.

That particular hypothesis has run into considerable difficulty as of late.

"Out of Africa" Theory Called Into Question By Originator - Slashdot


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Not everyone looks like they did though.  These people do.



Made in His Image: Melanin, the Sunblock That's Just Skin Deep


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter who they have more alles in common with. They came out of Africa. Thats why they look African. To further my point areas like Indonesia where once populated by these same people. That would be why they have a lot in common. May I present this as evidence.  Met the people of the Andaman Islaands.  They look African to me but they share DNA with the people in India and South East Asia as well.
> 
> Andamanese people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to tell me again how these people are not African in origin?
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for noobs! Everyone comes from Africa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> That particular hypothesis has run into considerable difficulty as of late.
> 
> "Out of Africa" Theory Called Into Question By Originator - Slashdot
Click to expand...


Retarded rednecks in the Ozarks question it.  No one has disproven the DNA evidence so far.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone looks like they did though.  These people do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in His Image: Melanin, the Sunblock That's Just Skin Deep
Click to expand...


European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please make that a one-way ticket? We have enough uppity nignags here as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I left you would lose your job cleaning my toilets. Stop trying to get on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then can you at least try to catch Ebola?
Click to expand...


Only if you let me open the jar under your nose.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I left you would lose your job cleaning my toilets. Stop trying to get on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then can you at least try to catch Ebola?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you let me open the jar under your nose.
Click to expand...


A jar? You just have to fuck a monkey, everyone does it there.

You gonna stay at a four star mud hut?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for noobs! Everyone comes from Africa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> That particular hypothesis has run into considerable difficulty as of late.
> 
> "Out of Africa" Theory Called Into Question By Originator - Slashdot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retarded rednecks in the Ozarks question it.  No one has disproven the DNA evidence so far.
Click to expand...


Holy fuck but you're stupid - read the article, moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone looks like they did though.  These people do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in His Image: Melanin, the Sunblock That's Just Skin Deep
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
Click to expand...



You stupidly failed to read the article you cited...

{nstead, "what seems likely, then, is that the dietary changes accompanying the so-called Neolithic revolution, or the transition from food collection to food production, might have caused, or contributed to cause, this change," Barbujani said.

In the food-production theory, the cereal-rich diet of Neolithic farmers lacked vitamin D, so Europeans rapidly lost their dark-skin pigmentation only once they switched to agriculture, because it was only at that point that they had to synthesize vitamin D from the sun more readily.}

Ergo, the dark skin of Aborigines has NOTHING to do with relationship to Africa..

Sucks that you took all those "hate whitey" courses and never learned anything factual in school...


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made in His Image: Melanin, the Sunblock That's Just Skin Deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stupidly failed to read the article you cited...
> 
> {nstead, "what seems likely, then, is that the dietary changes accompanying the so-called Neolithic revolution, or the transition from food collection to food production, might have caused, or contributed to cause, this change," Barbujani said.
> 
> In the food-production theory, the cereal-rich diet of Neolithic farmers lacked vitamin D, so Europeans rapidly lost their dark-skin pigmentation only once they switched to agriculture, because it was only at that point that they had to synthesize vitamin D from the sun more readily.}
> 
> Ergo, the dark skin of Aborigines has NOTHING to do with relationship to Africa..
> 
> Sucks that you took all those "hate whitey" courses and never learned anything factual in school...
Click to expand...


I read the article. I was pointing out to you everyone was dark skinned up until recently.

Its not just the skin. Its the body type and physical features that are Black African. A white guy with a dark tan just looks like a white guy with a tan.  These people look African. 







Are you saying this is a white guy with a tan?


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> That particular hypothesis has run into considerable difficulty as of late.
> 
> "Out of Africa" Theory Called Into Question By Originator - Slashdot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded rednecks in the Ozarks question it.  No one has disproven the DNA evidence so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck but you're stupid - read the article, moron.
Click to expand...


I dont read articles from random non scientific websites. They are not credible at all.


----------



## Asclepias

Here is another white guy with a tan.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Here is another white guy with a tan.



No moron, he is an Asian guy who has adapted to his environment.

What you racists can't grasp is that skin color and other attributes adapt to the environment - just as a dogs coat gets thicker in colder climates.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another white guy with a tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, he is an Asian guy who has adapted to his environment.
> 
> What you racists can't grasp is that skin color and other attributes adapt to the environment - just as a dogs coat gets thicker in colder climates.
Click to expand...


He is not Asian dummy. Not all of them or white people would look African. These people have maintained their original Black, out of Africa look. You dont. Thats the difference.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another white guy with a tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, he is an Asian guy who has adapted to his environment.
> 
> What you racists can't grasp is that skin color and other attributes adapt to the environment - just as a dogs coat gets thicker in colder climates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not Asian dummy. Not all of them or white people would look African. These people have maintained their original Black, out of Africa look. You dont. Thats the difference.
Click to expand...


ROFL

Whatever you say, sparky.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, he is an Asian guy who has adapted to his environment.
> 
> What you racists can't grasp is that skin color and other attributes adapt to the environment - just as a dogs coat gets thicker in colder climates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not Asian dummy. Not all of them or white people would look African. These people have maintained their original Black, out of Africa look. You dont. Thats the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Whatever you say, sparky.
Click to expand...


Glad you understand finally dummy.


----------



## Sig_Sauer

Personally I don't give a shit where the human race originated.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sig_Sauer said:


> Personally I don't give a shit where the human race originated.



You have to understand Asslips, he thinks that he can acquire accomplishment by having skin tones that are similar to those who have accomplished.

Asslips subscribes to the most crudely primitive form of collectivism. It is the notion of ascribing moral, social or political significance to a mans genetic lineagethe notion that a mans intellectual and characterological traits are produced and transmitted by his internal body chemistry. Which means, in practice, that a man is to be judged, not by his own character and actions, but by the characters and actions of a collective of ancestors.

With apologies to Ayn Rand.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sig_Sauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't give a shit where the human race originated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand Asslips, he thinks that he can acquire accomplishment by having skin tones that are similar to those who have accomplished.
> 
> Asslips subscribes to the most crudely primitive form of collectivism. It is the notion of ascribing moral, social or political significance to a mans genetic lineagethe notion that a mans intellectual and characterological traits are produced and transmitted by his internal body chemistry. Which means, in practice, that a man is to be judged, not by his own character and actions, but by the characters and actions of a collective of ancestors.
> 
> With apologies to Ayn Rand.
Click to expand...


Says the guy that wants everyone to think Black Africans are not Black Africans because they live somewhere else.  You have tried your best to pretend you define what is Black African. Sorry white guy. That holds no water with anyone but you white guys.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> Says the guy that wants everyone to think Black Africans are not Black Africans because they live somewhere else.  You have tried your best to pretend you define what is Black African. Sorry white guy. That holds no water with anyone but you white guys.



I want people to recognize that ignorance is not knowledge. Ignorance propagated based on a racist agenda is not noble, but merely ignorant.

You promote ignorance through your racism.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy that wants everyone to think Black Africans are not Black Africans because they live somewhere else.  You have tried your best to pretend you define what is Black African. Sorry white guy. That holds no water with anyone but you white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want people to recognize that ignorance is not knowledge. Ignorance propagated based on a racist agenda is not noble, but merely ignorant.
> 
> You promote ignorance through your racism.
Click to expand...


If you want people to recognize ignorance is not knowledge stop trying to pass off your ignorance as knowledge. Problem solved.


----------



## BillyP

Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.



Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
Don't be jealous.


----------



## Uncensored2008

reconmark said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you are yet another FABULOUSLY WEALTHY internet troll?

It is amazing just how many Lear Jets are owned by anonymous message board posters...


----------



## reconmark

Uncensored2008 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you are yet another FABULOUSLY WEALTHY internet troll?
> 
> It is amazing just how many Lear Jets are owned by anonymous message board posters...
Click to expand...


I have never stated that I was wealthy, so is your foot stuck in your mouth or your head up your ass???


----------



## Uncensored2008

reconmark said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you are yet another FABULOUSLY WEALTHY internet troll?
> 
> It is amazing just how many Lear Jets are owned by anonymous message board posters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never stated that I was wealthy, so is your foot stuck in your mouth or your head up your ass???
Click to expand...


Then what do you mean by "Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
Don't be jealous." ?


----------



## reconmark

Uncensored2008 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you are yet another FABULOUSLY WEALTHY internet troll?
> 
> It is amazing just how many Lear Jets are owned by anonymous message board posters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never stated that I was wealthy, so is your foot stuck in your mouth or your head up your ass???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what do you mean by "Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous." ?
Click to expand...


Next time you want an answer to a question, simply ask.
The attempt at assholeology doesn't cut it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

reconmark said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never stated that I was wealthy, so is your foot stuck in your mouth or your head up your ass???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you mean by "Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous." ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time you want an answer to a question, simply ask.
> The attempt at assholeology doesn't cut it.
Click to expand...



ROFL

What is it that "whites" would be jealous of?


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.




You finally found a use for white guys. I agree. I look at those white guys panhandling down at Walmart or turning red in the face at me paying cash for anything I want and thank my lucky stars.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you mean by "Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous." ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you want an answer to a question, simply ask.
> The attempt at assholeology doesn't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> What is it that "whites" would be jealous of?
Click to expand...


Any Black person having a stellar life. You know how mad you guys get.


----------



## reconmark

Uncensored2008 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you mean by "Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous." ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you want an answer to a question, simply ask.
> The attempt at assholeology doesn't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> What is it that "whites" would be jealous of?
Click to expand...


Well, when you stop ROFL like a snotty nose child and ask like a man, I'll tell you.


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you want an answer to a question, simply ask.
> The attempt at assholeology doesn't cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> What is it that "whites" would be jealous of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Black person having a stellar life. You know how mad you guys get.
Click to expand...


Naw, he's really curious and potentially jealous, I'll answer when he stops asking like an ex-girlfriend...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You finally found a use for white guys. I agree. I look at those white guys panhandling down at Walmart or turning red in the face at me paying cash for anything I want and thank my lucky stars.
Click to expand...


They'd be even madder if they knew you were paid with taxpayer funds to corrupt young minds with racism. 

Hey, there was some news about some of your fellow hate whitey teachers;

{Crozier and others were dismayed to learn the person hired to teach the school's three cultural studies classes is white. District officials initially considered hiring a teacher of color, she said, but ultimately hired Peter Beck, a former teacher at Hoover High School.

"We're just saying what the community wants. We didn't fight for a white male or female teacher to educate our babies," Crozier said. "We still are at these racial fault lines, and we want someone who will be able to think critically about those racial fault lines and how do we help heal, to restore the problems that have existed."

Read more here: http://www.fresnobee.com/2014/07/28/4044162/southwest-fresno-leaders-criticize.html#storylink=cpy}

Racist fucking ****.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You finally found a use for white guys. I agree. I look at those white guys panhandling down at Walmart or turning red in the face at me paying cash for anything I want and thank my lucky stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be even madder if they knew you were paid with taxpayer funds to corrupt young minds with racism.
> 
> Hey, there was some news about some of your fellow hate whitey teachers;
> 
> {Crozier and others were dismayed to learn the person hired to teach the school's three cultural studies classes is white. District officials initially considered hiring a teacher of color, she said, but ultimately hired Peter Beck, a former teacher at Hoover High School.
> 
> "We're just saying what the community wants. We didn't fight for a white male or female teacher to educate our babies," Crozier said. "We still are at these racial fault lines, and we want someone who will be able to think critically about those racial fault lines and how do we help heal, to restore the problems that have existed."
> 
> Read more here: http://www.fresnobee.com/2014/07/28/4044162/southwest-fresno-leaders-criticize.html#storylink=cpy}
> 
> Racist fucking ****.
Click to expand...


I dont get the source of your emotional tempest?  They are tax payers. If they want someone of color teaching subjects about people of color, why are you whining so strenuously about this?  This is what I am talking about. You white boys crack me up.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You finally found a use for white guys. I agree. I look at those white guys panhandling down at Walmart or turning red in the face at me paying cash for anything I want and thank my lucky stars.
Click to expand...


In other words, you agree that blacks are worse off than whites. 

And you have to pay cash, you got turned down for a credit card.


----------



## Jackson

I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.

Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.

Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.

Surely we can do that, can't we?


----------



## DriftingSand

reconmark said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, few Whites live as I live...
> Don't be jealous.
Click to expand...


Then you have nothing to complain about.


----------



## DriftingSand

Jackson said:


> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?



Unfortunately, this thread and threads like them prove that racism is still as alive and vibrant as it has always been.  What's even more revealing is the fact that racism isn't just attributable to white folks as the mainstream media would have the world believe.  Some of the blacks who've been posting here have proven that they are just as racist (if not more so) than the most racist whites.  

It would also seem that no amount of public education; political laws & statutes; social engineering; and influential talking points will ever change the fact that racism exists, always has, and likely always will.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Jackson said:


> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?



I don't understand what you find so appealing about forcing, or more kindly, encouraging, people to do what they see as suboptimal.

People in the UK had a pretty damn good culture but you imply that it was boring until they imported Caribbean blacks and Pakistani Muslims. You know, from where I stand English culture gave a lot to the world. Pakistani culture, um, not so much.

White flight exists for a reason. If living amongst a lot of blacks produced a higher quality of life for white people, then white people would be doing so. Is that what we see? 

People do what makes their lives better, so why are you trying to convince them to do things which make their lives worse off?


----------



## Jackson

Rikurzhen said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you find so appealing about forcing, or more kindly, encouraging, people to do what they see as suboptimal.
> 
> People in the UK had a pretty damn good culture but you imply that it was boring until they imported Caribbean blacks and Pakistani Muslims. You know, from where I stand English culture gave a lot to the world. Pakistani culture, um, not so much.
> 
> White flight exists for a reason. If living amongst a lot of blacks produced a higher quality of life for white people, then white people would be doing so. Is that what we see?
> 
> People do what makes their lives better, so why are you trying to convince them to do things which make their lives worse off?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you are missing my point.  I am not saying living next to people that do not share your values, just accepting them.  I can live next to minorities, foreigners as long as they share my value system and they share my esthetic sense, i.e., they can afford the same type of house and live under the same residential restrictions I live by.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks wouldn't be able to tell how bad off they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You finally found a use for white guys. I agree. I look at those white guys panhandling down at Walmart or turning red in the face at me paying cash for anything I want and thank my lucky stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you agree that blacks are worse off than whites.
> 
> And you have to pay cash, you got turned down for a credit card.
Click to expand...


Those are your words due to poor reading comprehension.

You can tell low intelligence poor whites from their financial acumen.  They think having credit cards are a status symbol. 

Let me educate you poor white guy. You should always pay cash.  People take a discount when you wave cash in their face.  Something psychological about it.  Every heard of an all cash deal in real estate?

You should only use credit cards for emergencies, to build more credit, and investments.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Jackson said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you find so appealing about forcing, or more kindly, encouraging, people to do what they see as suboptimal.
> 
> People in the UK had a pretty damn good culture but you imply that it was boring until they imported Caribbean blacks and Pakistani Muslims. You know, from where I stand English culture gave a lot to the world. Pakistani culture, um, not so much.
> 
> White flight exists for a reason. If living amongst a lot of blacks produced a higher quality of life for white people, then white people would be doing so. Is that what we see?
> 
> People do what makes their lives better, so why are you trying to convince them to do things which make their lives worse off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you are missing my point.  I am not saying living next to people that do not share your values, just accepting them.  I can live next to minorities, foreigners as long as they share my value system and they share my esthetic sense, i.e., they can afford the same type of house and live under the same residential restrictions I live by.
Click to expand...


I'm still not seeing how this is advantageous. If you're not inclined to accept and you have to force yourself to go through the pantomime how is your life improved compared to the alternative of not accepting and being true to your feelings? How is living a lie better than living the truth?

Let me get into specifics. The US has millions of data points that we can examine. Neighborhoods in all of our cities which have experienced integration and subsequent white flight. What happened in all of these neighborhoods?

You make the claim that the new neighbor can afford the same house and they live by the same restrictions in the neighborhood. Indeed they do. Why then do so many neighborhoods which used to be majority white degrade in quality when they become majority black? What the heck is happening? Your conditions are being met. The black people who are moving in can certainly afford to buy the house, that's obvious. Where there was little crime when the neighborhood was white and there was a high level of civic engagement and the neighborhood was pleasant, when the neighborhood becomes majority black, crime increases, civic engagement declines, and the pleasantness of the neighborhood declines. None of that should be happening by your criteria. The people moving in can obviously afford to buy the house.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?



The premise is quite racist but does pose a great question.  There are other "races" in the world besides Blacks and whites.  I get along with all the other races with little to no problems. Would Black people be better off without whites?  We were doing great before whites came along so the answer to me is easy. Its a resounding yes.  That is not racist to me its just reality.  I can see different viewpoints but I have to laugh at the puerile presumption that somehow Blacks cant survive without white people.  I think white racists in particular are dangerously naive when it comes to the importance of the white race as seen by other cultures.  Its like a child asking could the parent survive without the child being around. That rashness and stupidity is looked at with bemusement by people of other races.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.



What makes you think whites are a genetic mutation?


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think whites are a genetic mutation?
Click to expand...


Stuff like this.

European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought



> An ancient European hunter-gatherer man had dark skin and blue eyes, a new genetic analysis has revealed.
> 
> The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought.



At some point everyone is a genetic mutation. White people just happen to be the latest.


----------



## g4racer

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why wouldnt Blacks be better off if all the whites left? We existed for many millennia before whites appeared as a genetic mutation.
> 
> No for you whites that have self esteem issues.  They would have no one to blame for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question. Do you believe that if you and all American blacks moved to Africa and the whites in Africa moved back to the nations of their origin that you could turn Africa into a first-world superpower or metropolis?
> 
> If yes, what steps would you take to accomplish such a grand goal? (Without any help from non-black nations)
> 
> P.S.  When the whites left Africa they would be required to take all of their inventions and products with them and they would have to destroy all of their factories and farms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, now you change the premise.  So, if everyone goes back to their country of origin...if a Brit invented boxes, would Germany have to destroy all of the boxes and box factories in their country?
> 
> Honest question...BS.
Click to expand...


Let's see! Mercedes F1 engines and cars are made in English as are the Porsche race engines.  They didn't do much until john Wyer (not sure of spelling) took over the Porsche team when they were sponsored by Gulf.  When he ran the GT40 team he had a total of five cars when he went to Porsche they already had 4 times that number and more were on the way.

Thinking about racism something became apparent.  Have you ever heard a racist refer to President Obama as being White?  I'm sure that many conservatives would like to send half of him to Africa.

Now we hit the problem. Where is the origin of Europeans?  I guess that a lot of the Tea Party would like living in Iraq or Iran as they can not accept the fact that humans existed before 3500 bc.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You finally found a use for white guys. I agree. I look at those white guys panhandling down at Walmart or turning red in the face at me paying cash for anything I want and thank my lucky stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you agree that blacks are worse off than whites.
> 
> And you have to pay cash, you got turned down for a credit card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are your words due to poor reading comprehension.
> 
> You can tell low intelligence poor whites from their financial acumen.  They think having credit cards are a status symbol.
> 
> Let me educate you poor white guy. You should always pay cash.  People take a discount when you wave cash in their face.  Something psychological about it.  Every heard of an all cash deal in real estate?
> 
> You should only use credit cards for emergencies, to build more credit, and investments.
Click to expand...

But you did agree that blacks are worse off than whites. 

As for the CC, if it makes you feel better about being turned down to say that, ok, i know you like to pretend.


----------



## NLT

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The premise is quite racist but does pose a great question.  There are other "races" in the world besides Blacks and whites.  I get along with all the other races with little to no problems. Would Black people be better off without whites?  We were doing great before whites came along so the answer to me is easy. Its a resounding yes.  That is not racist to me its just reality.  I can see different viewpoints but I have to laugh at the puerile presumption that somehow Blacks cant survive without white people.  I think white racists in particular are dangerously naive when it comes to the importance of the white race as seen by other cultures.  Its like a child asking could the parent survive without the child being around. That rashness and stupidity is looked at with bemusement by people of other races.
Click to expand...


If blacks were so smart, why did they let whites abuse them like you say they did? Why did black slavers sell their brothers to white traders, why did blacks allow whites to colonize large parts of Africa? Why is most of Africa backwards and violent? Why is your African American culture mostly about killing each other, robbing people, selling drugs, pimps and ho's, welfare queens, babie daddys ect ect. You are full of shit.

 Have a nice day bro


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You finally found a use for white guys. I agree. I look at those white guys panhandling down at Walmart or turning red in the face at me paying cash for anything I want and thank my lucky stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you agree that blacks are worse off than whites.
> 
> And you have to pay cash, you got turned down for a credit card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are your words due to poor reading comprehension.
> 
> You can tell low intelligence poor whites from their financial acumen.  They think having credit cards are a status symbol.
> 
> Let me educate you poor white guy. You should always pay cash.  People take a discount when you wave cash in their face.  Something psychological about it.  Every heard of an all cash deal in real estate?
> 
> You should only use credit cards for emergencies, to build more credit, and investments.
Click to expand...


  You use a credit card to avoid carrying a lot of cash. And if you have half a brain you pay it off every month to avoid interest. 

  Then you have fools like this.....

http://images.dmotivated.com/posters/2012/01/535c60cfd6270c8.jpg

  Only a dumb ass walks around with large sums of cash.


----------



## BillyP

Plus Asc says he's going to Africa in 2 years, so I guess mud hut hotels don't take credit cards.


----------



## Unkotare

Rikurzhen said:


> People in the UK had a pretty damn good culture but you imply that it was boring until they imported Caribbean blacks and Pakistani Muslims. You know, from where I stand English culture gave a lot to the world. Pakistani culture, um, not so much.





Jane, you ignorant slut. India didn't come to the UK, the UK went to India. Made it part of the UK, in fact. Idiotic racists like you never seem to know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you agree that blacks are worse off than whites.
> 
> And you have to pay cash, you got turned down for a credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your words due to poor reading comprehension.
> 
> You can tell low intelligence poor whites from their financial acumen.  They think having credit cards are a status symbol.
> 
> Let me educate you poor white guy. You should always pay cash.  People take a discount when you wave cash in their face.  Something psychological about it.  Every heard of an all cash deal in real estate?
> 
> You should only use credit cards for emergencies, to build more credit, and investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you did agree that blacks are worse off than whites.
> 
> As for the CC, if it makes you feel better about being turned down to say that, ok, i know you like to pretend.
Click to expand...


There are Blacks worse off than whites. Personally more whites are worse off than me.  People like you are worse off than even they are.

I've never been turned down for a credit card.  I just happen to be smart enough to use them correctly while you think its a status symbol.  Thats why you are worse off than I am. You are financially illiterate.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you agree that blacks are worse off than whites.
> 
> And you have to pay cash, you got turned down for a credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your words due to poor reading comprehension.
> 
> You can tell low intelligence poor whites from their financial acumen.  They think having credit cards are a status symbol.
> 
> Let me educate you poor white guy. You should always pay cash.  People take a discount when you wave cash in their face.  Something psychological about it.  Every heard of an all cash deal in real estate?
> 
> You should only use credit cards for emergencies, to build more credit, and investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You use a credit card to avoid carrying a lot of cash. And if you have half a brain you pay it off every month to avoid interest.
> 
> Then you have fools like this.....
> 
> http://images.dmotivated.com/posters/2012/01/535c60cfd6270c8.jpg
> 
> Only a dumb ass walks around with large sums of cash.
Click to expand...


Another financial illiterate.  You use a debit card to avoid carrying lots of cash.  You do realize a credit card is not your money right?  

However back to the topic.  What would make you think Black people would be worse off if white people were not here?  You cant point out one necessity you fulfill that a Black person couldn't do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your words due to poor reading comprehension.
> 
> You can tell low intelligence poor whites from their financial acumen.  They think having credit cards are a status symbol.
> 
> Let me educate you poor white guy. You should always pay cash.  People take a discount when you wave cash in their face.  Something psychological about it.  Every heard of an all cash deal in real estate?
> 
> You should only use credit cards for emergencies, to build more credit, and investments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use a credit card to avoid carrying a lot of cash. And if you have half a brain you pay it off every month to avoid interest.
> 
> Then you have fools like this.....
> 
> http://images.dmotivated.com/posters/2012/01/535c60cfd6270c8.jpg
> 
> Only a dumb ass walks around with large sums of cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another financial illiterate.  You use a debit card to avoid carrying lots of cash.  You do realize a credit card is not your money right?
> 
> However back to the topic.  What would make you think Black people would be worse off if white people were not here?  You cant point out one necessity you fulfill that a Black person couldn't do.
Click to expand...


  Who the hell keeps large sums of money in their debit card account? 
And you do realize that you dont pay interest when you pay the card off every month right?

    Only fools walk around with large sums of money.
Ask Ed......Report: Ed Reed has $50,000 cash stolen from his car | ProFootballTalk


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use a credit card to avoid carrying a lot of cash. And if you have half a brain you pay it off every month to avoid interest.
> 
> Then you have fools like this.....
> 
> http://images.dmotivated.com/posters/2012/01/535c60cfd6270c8.jpg
> 
> Only a dumb ass walks around with large sums of cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another financial illiterate.  You use a debit card to avoid carrying lots of cash.  You do realize a credit card is not your money right?
> 
> However back to the topic.  What would make you think Black people would be worse off if white people were not here?  You cant point out one necessity you fulfill that a Black person couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Who the hell keeps large sums of money in their debit card account? *
> And you do realize that you dont pay interest when you pay the card off every month right?
> 
> Only fools walk around with large sums of money.
> Ask Ed......Report: Ed Reed has $50,000 cash stolen from his car | ProFootballTalk
Click to expand...


People with large sums of money in the bank?

Yes I know that but you do pay fees and most people carry a balance.  Why do you think most people are having so much trouble with credit card debt? Are you really this stupid?

http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/credit-card-data/average-credit-card-debt-household/



> The average US household credit card debt stands at $15,191, the result of a small number of deeply indebted households forcing up the numbers. Based on an analysis of Federal Reserve statistics and other government data, the average household owes $7,087 on their cards; looking only at indebted households, the average outstanding balance rises to $15,191. Here are statistics, trends, studies and methodology behind the average U.S. household debt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another financial illiterate.  You use a debit card to avoid carrying lots of cash.  You do realize a credit card is not your money right?
> 
> However back to the topic.  What would make you think Black people would be worse off if white people were not here?  You cant point out one necessity you fulfill that a Black person couldn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who the hell keeps large sums of money in their debit card account? *
> And you do realize that you dont pay interest when you pay the card off every month right?
> 
> Only fools walk around with large sums of money.
> Ask Ed......Report: Ed Reed has $50,000 cash stolen from his car | ProFootballTalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People with large sums of money in the bank?
> 
> Yes I know that but you do pay fees and most people carry a balance.  Why do you think most people are having so much trouble with credit card debt? Are you really this stupid?
> 
> American Household Credit Card Debt Statistics: 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average US household credit card debt stands at $15,191, the result of a small number of deeply indebted households forcing up the numbers. Based on an analysis of Federal Reserve statistics and other government data, the average household owes $7,087 on their cards; looking only at indebted households, the average outstanding balance rises to $15,191. Here are statistics, trends, studies and methodology behind the average U.S. household debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


   So you're telling me you no self control?
Credit card debt... Only fools have that.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who the hell keeps large sums of money in their debit card account? *
> And you do realize that you dont pay interest when you pay the card off every month right?
> 
> Only fools walk around with large sums of money.
> Ask Ed......Report: Ed Reed has $50,000 cash stolen from his car | ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with large sums of money in the bank?
> 
> Yes I know that but you do pay fees and most people carry a balance.  Why do you think most people are having so much trouble with credit card debt? Are you really this stupid?
> 
> American Household Credit Card Debt Statistics: 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average US household credit card debt stands at $15,191, the result of a small number of deeply indebted households forcing up the numbers. Based on an analysis of Federal Reserve statistics and other government data, the average household owes $7,087 on their cards; looking only at indebted households, the average outstanding balance rises to $15,191. Here are statistics, trends, studies and methodology behind the average U.S. household debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you're telling me you no self control?*
> Credit card debt... Only fools have that.
Click to expand...


Where did you get that idea?

You are probably the biggest fool. You idolize credit cards.


----------



## Asclepias

Back to the OP. Africans developed one of most influential civilizations known to mankind. The most obvious testament to that is the still standing examples of architecture from the multi-genius Imhotep and Pharaoh Khufu. The Great Pyramids. Any Black people reading this or, intelligent people in general, make a visit to Egypt and check out the Abu Simbel temples in the Valley of the Kings.  You will have no doubt Kemet/Egypt was a Black African civilization at inception up to the time the Hyskos invaded.


Ipet-Isut Temple


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Back to the OP. Africans developed one of most influential civilizations known to mankind. The most obvious testament to that is the still standing examples of architecture from the multi-genius Imhotep and Pharaoh Khufu. The Great Pyramids. Any Black people reading this or, intelligent people in general, make a visit to Egypt and check out the Abu Simbel temples in the Valley of the Kings.  You will have no doubt Kemet/Egypt was a Black African civilization at inception up to the time the Hyskos invaded.
> 
> 
> Ipet-Isut Temple



He's got a head like a hollowed out gourd. Are the big ear to hold onto it with when you haul water?


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your words due to poor reading comprehension.
> 
> You can tell low intelligence poor whites from their financial acumen.  They think having credit cards are a status symbol.
> 
> Let me educate you poor white guy. You should always pay cash.  People take a discount when you wave cash in their face.  Something psychological about it.  Every heard of an all cash deal in real estate?
> 
> You should only use credit cards for emergencies, to build more credit, and investments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use a credit card to avoid carrying a lot of cash. And if you have half a brain you pay it off every month to avoid interest.
> 
> Then you have fools like this.....
> 
> http://images.dmotivated.com/posters/2012/01/535c60cfd6270c8.jpg
> 
> Only a dumb ass walks around with large sums of cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another financial illiterate.  You use a debit card to avoid carrying lots of cash.  You do realize a credit card is not your money right?
> 
> However back to the topic.  What would make you think Black people would be worse off if white people were not here?  You cant point out one necessity you fulfill that a Black person couldn't do.
Click to expand...

No, I said without white people, black people wouldn't have anything to compare themselves to so they can find out how bad off they are. Get it now?


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use a credit card to avoid carrying a lot of cash. And if you have half a brain you pay it off every month to avoid interest.
> 
> Then you have fools like this.....
> 
> http://images.dmotivated.com/posters/2012/01/535c60cfd6270c8.jpg
> 
> Only a dumb ass walks around with large sums of cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another financial illiterate.  You use a debit card to avoid carrying lots of cash.  You do realize a credit card is not your money right?
> 
> However back to the topic.  What would make you think Black people would be worse off if white people were not here?  You cant point out one necessity you fulfill that a Black person couldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said without white people, black people wouldn't have anything to compare themselves to so they can find out how bad off they are. Get it now?
Click to expand...


Doesnt matter what you said. You didnt start the OP.  Got it now?


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another financial illiterate.  You use a debit card to avoid carrying lots of cash.  You do realize a credit card is not your money right?
> 
> However back to the topic.  What would make you think Black people would be worse off if white people were not here?  You cant point out one necessity you fulfill that a Black person couldn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said without white people, black people wouldn't have anything to compare themselves to so they can find out how bad off they are. Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what you said. You didnt start the OP.  Got it now?
Click to expand...


Just as long as you agree with me, it's all good.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said without white people, black people wouldn't have anything to compare themselves to so they can find out how bad off they are. Get it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what you said. You didnt start the OP.  Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as long as you agree with me, it's all good.
Click to expand...


It must be all bad for you then. i dont agree with you.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what you said. You didnt start the OP.  Got it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as you agree with me, it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be all bad for you then. i dont agree with you.
Click to expand...


But it's true.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as you agree with me, it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be all bad for you then. i dont agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you agree with me. You finally admitted that Black people taught you how to be civilized so there is no problem if you are bred out or disappear.


----------



## Asclepias

Lots of ancient white historians knew the deal.  Black people were never in need of white people.



> Stephanus of Byzantium (circa 700 AD) wrote, "Ethiopia was the first established country on earth; and the Ethiopians were the first to set up the worship of the gods and to establish laws."


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Lots of ancient white historians knew the deal.  Black people were never in need of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanus of Byzantium (circa 700 AD) wrote, "Ethiopia was the first established country on earth; and the Ethiopians were the first to set up the worship of the gods and to establish laws."
Click to expand...


If Ethiopia was first, why is it such a shithole now. They had a head start even.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of ancient white historians knew the deal.  Black people were never in need of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanus of Byzantium (circa 700 AD) wrote, "Ethiopia was the first established country on earth; and the Ethiopians were the first to set up the worship of the gods and to establish laws."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Ethiopia was first, why is it such a shithole now. They had a head start even.
Click to expand...



White people fucked it up.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of ancient white historians knew the deal.  Black people were never in need of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Ethiopia was first, why is it such a shithole now. They had a head start even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people fucked it up.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ 

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Ethiopia was first, why is it such a shithole now. They had a head start even.
> 
> 
> 
> White people fucked it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.
Click to expand...


No. Thank you. You are much funnier.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of ancient white historians knew the deal.  Black people were never in need of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Ethiopia was first, why is it such a shithole now. They had a head start even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White people fucked it up.
Click to expand...


White people try to teach civilization to Negroes. They have difficulty learning.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Ethiopia was first, why is it such a shithole now. They had a head start even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people fucked it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people try to teach civilization to Negroes. They have difficulty learning.
Click to expand...


White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people fucked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people try to teach civilization to Negroes. They have difficulty learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again.
Click to expand...


Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people try to teach civilization to Negroes. They have difficulty learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
> And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?
Click to expand...


I see as usual, no supporting documentation; just more of the " use the anal sphincter as a communication tool, with flatulence as the fuel for thought...


----------



## squeeze berry

reconmark said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
> And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see as usual, no supporting documentation; just more of the " use the anal sphincter as a communication tool, with flatulence as the fuel for thought...
Click to expand...


"White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again. "

odd how you didn't ask for documentation on this ^. why is that?


----------



## reconmark

squeeze berry said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
> And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see as usual, no supporting documentation; just more of the " use the anal sphincter as a communication tool, with flatulence as the fuel for thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again. "
> 
> odd how you didn't ask for documentation on this ^. why is that?
Click to expand...


Odd, neither did you.
Why is that??


----------



## squeeze berry

reconmark said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see as usual, no supporting documentation; just more of the " use the anal sphincter as a communication tool, with flatulence as the fuel for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again. "
> 
> odd how you didn't ask for documentation on this ^. why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, neither did you.
> Why is that??
Click to expand...


because I knew right off that Asslips was lying, as is usual


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again. "
> 
> odd how you didn't ask for documentation on this ^. why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, neither did you.
> Why is that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I knew right off that Asslips was lying, as is usual
Click to expand...


In your dreams retard.

After Rome's Fall: The Dark Ages - National Ancient History | Examiner.com



> As the empire disintegrated, people placed themselves under the protection of powerful strongmen creating the feudal system. At the same time, urban areas depopulated, skilled workers became peasant farmers, and learning centers forgot how to learn. As a result, *feudalism formed, the cities collapsed, and classical learning lost resulting in a dark age.*



The Moors in Spain - How we almost lost our scientific roots



> *The knowledge accumulated by the Greek, Roman and Egyptian civilizations was pretty much unknown to the primitive peoples of medieval Europe.* What little knowledge was left was mostly because of the monks of the early church laboring in their scriptoria. Much of their output was limited to Holy Scripture and other Christian works.
> 
> This all began to change when in 1085 AD the Spanish city of Toledo was reconquered by Christian crusaders. *During the next hundred and fifty years, much of the accumulated Arab knowledge was translated making it available to the rest of western Europe.*
> 
> *Ironically, a lot of this knowledge could have been available much earlier since in Toledo, Christians continued to thrive even under Muslim occupation and were in fact actively studying the Arab works.* Elsewhere, another large body of Arab and Greek work became known via Sicily which fell to the Christians in 1091 AD. Much of Aristotle's work in biology as well as the Arab knowledge of alchemy arrived in Europe via this route.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of ancient white historians knew the deal.  Black people were never in need of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Ethiopia was first, why is it such a shithole now. They had a head start even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White people fucked it up.
Click to expand...



You love to shuck & jive and play the clown, Asslips...


----------



## Uncensored2008

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people try to teach civilization to Negroes. They have difficulty learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
> And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?
Click to expand...


What the fuck is a "nignag?"

Are you trying to call them *******, but don't have the guts?


----------



## Uncensored2008

reconmark said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see as usual, no supporting documentation; just more of the " use the anal sphincter as a communication tool, with flatulence as the fuel for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again. "
> 
> odd how you didn't ask for documentation on this ^. why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd, neither did you.
> Why is that??
Click to expand...


It's too stupid to bother with. No doubt the same reason you didn't ask for documentation.


----------



## BillyP

Speaking of Ethiopia, here's your commute to work... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203666721061359


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, neither did you.
> Why is that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I knew right off that Asslips was lying, as is usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams retard.
> 
> After Rome's Fall: The Dark Ages - National Ancient History | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the empire disintegrated, people placed themselves under the protection of powerful strongmen creating the feudal system. At the same time, urban areas depopulated, skilled workers became peasant farmers, and learning centers forgot how to learn. As a result, *feudalism formed, the cities collapsed, and classical learning lost resulting in a dark age.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moors in Spain - How we almost lost our scientific roots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The knowledge accumulated by the Greek, Roman and Egyptian civilizations was pretty much unknown to the primitive peoples of medieval Europe.* What little knowledge was left was mostly because of the monks of the early church laboring in their scriptoria. Much of their output was limited to Holy Scripture and other Christian works.
> 
> This all began to change when in 1085 AD the Spanish city of Toledo was reconquered by Christian crusaders. *During the next hundred and fifty years, much of the accumulated Arab knowledge was translated making it available to the rest of western Europe.*
> 
> *Ironically, a lot of this knowledge could have been available much earlier since in Toledo, Christians continued to thrive even under Muslim occupation and were in fact actively studying the Arab works.* Elsewhere, another large body of Arab and Greek work became known via Sicily which fell to the Christians in 1091 AD. Much of Aristotle's work in biology as well as the Arab knowledge of alchemy arrived in Europe via this route.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


you keep forgetting that the Greek, Roman and Egyptian civilizations were white people. Aristotle was white. The Arabs were white. 

and how in hell did the Europeans build those cathedrals and castles? The black Africans sure as hell didn't do it. 

IOW the Dark Ages were not all that dark. Poor scholarship on the part of your weak references.


----------



## Unkotare

Gotta admit, many Ethiopian women are really stunning.


----------



## Nutz

Uncensored2008 said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
> And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck is a "nignag?"
> 
> Are you trying to call them *******, but don't have the guts?
Click to expand...


A pussy racist, go figure.   Pathetic, but he fits in well.  I bet he is a teaper of German ancestry.


----------



## Nutz

DriftingSand said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread and threads like them prove that racism is still as alive and vibrant as it has always been.  What's even more revealing is the fact that racism isn't just attributable to white folks as the mainstream media would have the world believe.  Some of the blacks who've been posting here have proven that they are just as racist (if not more so) than the most racist whites.
> 
> It would also seem that no amount of public education; political laws & statutes; social engineering; and influential talking points will ever change the fact that racism exists, always has, and likely always will.
Click to expand...


Allow me to translate this post:

If a black person dares to disagree with a white person or respond in-kind (not know there place)...they are racist. 

Funny how you peeps condemn what you consider black racists but remain silent about the the idiot white racists that help to define this community.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nutz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
> And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is a "nignag?"
> 
> Are you trying to call them *******, but don't have the guts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pussy racist, go figure.   Pathetic, but he fits in well.  I bet he is a teaper of German ancestry.
Click to expand...


I see what you did there, but remain unconvinced...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread and threads like them prove that racism is still as alive and vibrant as it has always been.  What's even more revealing is the fact that racism isn't just attributable to white folks as the mainstream media would have the world believe.  Some of the blacks who've been posting here have proven that they are just as racist (if not more so) than the most racist whites.
> 
> It would also seem that no amount of public education; political laws & statutes; social engineering; and influential talking points will ever change the fact that racism exists, always has, and likely always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allow me to translate this post:
> 
> If a black person dares to disagree with a white person or respond in-kind (not know there place)...they are racist.
> 
> Funny how you peeps condemn what you consider black racists but remain silent about the the idiot white racists that help to define this community.
Click to expand...


Oh, I remain silent do I?


----------



## Nutz

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread and threads like them prove that racism is still as alive and vibrant as it has always been.  What's even more revealing is the fact that racism isn't just attributable to white folks as the mainstream media would have the world believe.  Some of the blacks who've been posting here have proven that they are just as racist (if not more so) than the most racist whites.
> 
> It would also seem that no amount of public education; political laws & statutes; social engineering; and influential talking points will ever change the fact that racism exists, always has, and likely always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to translate this post:
> 
> If a black person dares to disagree with a white person or respond in-kind (not know there place)...they are racist.
> 
> Funny how you peeps condemn what you consider black racists but remain silent about the the idiot white racists that help to define this community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I remain silent do I?
Click to expand...


Yes, you speak out!  Then again, I was replying to someone else's post, now wasn't I.  Hell, haven't I even defended you in the open forums?


----------



## reconmark

squeeze berry said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people never knew civilization until Black people taught them. They forgot after Greece and Rome fell and we taught them again. "
> 
> odd how you didn't ask for documentation on this ^. why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, neither did you.
> Why is that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I knew right off that Asslips was lying, as is usual
Click to expand...


But you weren't sure of "billy P's" abortion of a statement, huh??


----------



## squeeze berry

reconmark said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, neither did you.
> Why is that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I knew right off that Asslips was lying, as is usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you weren't sure of "billy P's" abortion of a statement, huh??
Click to expand...


do you mean his response to Asslicker's  comment that white people fucked up Africa, which was another blatant lie?


----------



## squeeze berry

Nutz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just glanced at this thread and was surprised to get the feeling that it was quite racist.
> 
> Living in the world without the other race is like trying to live in a world without other personalities.  We all have to learn to live in a world with people who are a little different than we are and see from their perspective.  We have to get along with all types of people not just the same as we are.  We aren't that egotistical.
> 
> Certainly we are mature enough to see different point of view and empathize with others different from us, just as we can let our guard down long enough to find commonalities between you and I.
> 
> Surely we can do that, can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread and threads like them prove that racism is still as alive and vibrant as it has always been.  What's even more revealing is the fact that racism isn't just attributable to white folks as the mainstream media would have the world believe.  Some of the blacks who've been posting here have proven that they are just as racist (if not more so) than the most racist whites.
> 
> It would also seem that no amount of public education; political laws & statutes; social engineering; and influential talking points will ever change the fact that racism exists, always has, and likely always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allow me to translate this post:
> 
> If a black person dares to disagree with a white person or respond in-kind (not know there place)...they are racist.
> 
> Funny how you peeps condemn what you consider black racists but remain silent about the the idiot white racists that help to define this community.
Click to expand...


if you don't like it here I'm certain you will fit in here 

http://www.assatashakur.org/forum/forum.php


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I knew right off that Asslips was lying, as is usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you weren't sure of "billy P's" abortion of a statement, huh??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you mean his response to Asslicker's  comment that white people fucked up Africa, which was another blatant lie?
Click to expand...


They did fuck up Africa. Massively.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I knew right off that Asslips was lying, as is usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams retard.
> 
> After Rome's Fall: The Dark Ages - National Ancient History | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> The Moors in Spain - How we almost lost our scientific roots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The knowledge accumulated by the Greek, Roman and Egyptian civilizations was pretty much unknown to the primitive peoples of medieval Europe.* What little knowledge was left was mostly because of the monks of the early church laboring in their scriptoria. Much of their output was limited to Holy Scripture and other Christian works.
> 
> This all began to change when in 1085 AD the Spanish city of Toledo was reconquered by Christian crusaders. *During the next hundred and fifty years, much of the accumulated Arab knowledge was translated making it available to the rest of western Europe.*
> 
> *Ironically, a lot of this knowledge could have been available much earlier since in Toledo, Christians continued to thrive even under Muslim occupation and were in fact actively studying the Arab works.* Elsewhere, another large body of Arab and Greek work became known via Sicily which fell to the Christians in 1091 AD. Much of Aristotle's work in biology as well as the Arab knowledge of alchemy arrived in Europe via this route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep forgetting that the Greek, Roman and Egyptian civilizations were white people. Aristotle was white. The Arabs were white.
> 
> and how in hell did the Europeans build those cathedrals and castles? The black Africans sure as hell didn't do it.
> 
> IOW the Dark Ages were not all that dark. Poor scholarship on the part of your weak references.
Click to expand...


Egyptians were never white.  Never have been and never will.  There is a reason all the Greek philosophers, historians, and scholars only became famous after going to Egypt. The Egyptians schooled the Greeks who schooled the Romans. After Rome fell Europe fell with them and the Moors brought education back to the continent.  Even the royalty was illiterate. The only people that knew anything was the church.


----------



## BillyP

Nutz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nignags in Africa are so fucked up that the Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food.
> And if the nignags in Africa showed us how to build a civilization, why aren't we starving and living in mud huts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is a "nignag?"
> 
> Are you trying to call them *******, but don't have the guts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pussy racist, go figure.   Pathetic, but he fits in well.  I bet he is a teaper of German ancestry.
Click to expand...


Purely a term of endearment.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Speaking of Ethiopia, here's your commute to work...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203666721061359



Well to the simple minded and stupid, such as yourself, it seems daunting and chaotic.

To the folk with normal and above intelligent we can look at the video and see that it has been sped up 3 to 4 times the normal speed, if it were played at the normal speed, you may see the same actions that you see in America at a four way stop or when a traffic light at a large intersection isn't working.

What baffles you, usually doesn't baffle normal people...


----------



## Uncensored2008

BillyP said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is a "nignag?"
> 
> Are you trying to call them *******, but don't have the guts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pussy racist, go figure.   Pathetic, but he fits in well.  I bet he is a teaper of German ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Purely a term of endearment.
Click to expand...


I'm sure there are some places in Compton that you would be thoroughly endeared, and highly recommend that you refer to the residents as "nignag," in person of course, so they can show you just how endeared you are...


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you weren't sure of "billy P's" abortion of a statement, huh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean his response to Asslicker's  comment that white people fucked up Africa, which was another blatant lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did fuck up Africa. Massively.
Click to expand...


 why don't you a nutzlikker go over there and build a great black empire without the interference of them white devils?

trust me, we will not interfere


----------



## Nutz

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean his response to Asslicker's  comment that white people fucked up Africa, which was another blatant lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did fuck up Africa. Massively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you a nutzlikker go over there and build a great black empire without the interference of them white devils?
> 
> trust me, we will not interfere
Click to expand...


Of course, you wouldn't interfere.  You are insignificant and couldn't profit from the natural resources Africa has to offer.  Pussy.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean his response to Asslicker's  comment that white people fucked up Africa, which was another blatant lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did fuck up Africa. Massively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you a nutzlikker go over there and build a great black empire without the interference of them white devils?
> 
> trust me, we will not interfere
Click to expand...


 I know you want me to leave so you can actually compete and get off welfare. Why dont you stop worrying about what I do?  Trash like you couldn't interfere if you tried.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did fuck up Africa. Massively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you a nutzlikker go over there and build a great black empire without the interference of them white devils?
> 
> trust me, we will not interfere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you want me to leave so you can actually compete and get off welfare. Why dont you stop worrying about what I do?  Trash like you couldn't interfere if you tried.
Click to expand...

Anyways, the Chinese are in charge of Africa now. Not our problem anymore.


----------



## Meathead

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean his response to Asslicker's  comment that white people fucked up Africa, which was another blatant lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did fuck up Africa. Massively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you a nutzlikker go over there and build a great black empire without the interference of them white devils?
> 
> trust me, we will not interfere
Click to expand...

Actually, Emperor Bokassa built the Central  African Empire. Doubtless a great African achievement.

Central African Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Those guys in africa dont need whitey. Look how well they're handling the ebola outbreak...F'n stellar job guys,just F'n stellar..


----------



## ninja007

how are the "black" nations fairing vs other nations?


----------



## BillyP

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Those guys in africa dont need whitey. Look how well they're handling the ebola outbreak...F'n stellar job guys,just F'n stellar..



They had to be told to stop eating the monkeys.


----------



## reconmark

ninja007 said:


> how are the "black" nations fairing vs other nations?



They have six of the fastest growing economies on the face of the Earth..


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how are the "black" nations fairing vs other nations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have six of the fastest growing economies on the face of the Earth..
Click to expand...

Yeah, the rise is so meteoric that some of the upper-middle class can now install flush toilets. Their "one percent" accomplished that about 12 years ago.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how are the "black" nations fairing vs other nations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have six of the fastest growing economies on the face of the Earth..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the rise is so meteoric that some of the upper-middle class can now install flush toilets. Their "one percent" accomplished that about 12 years ago.
Click to expand...


Do you expect me to be as stupid as you, facts are obviously not your strong point.


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have six of the fastest growing economies on the face of the Earth..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the rise is so meteoric that some of the upper-middle class can now install flush toilets. Their "one percent" accomplished that about 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to be as stupid as you, facts are obviously not your strong point.
Click to expand...

No, I have ample grounds for suspecting you to be far more stupid. Being that you are likely in the civilized world, I am sure a flush toilet is not a marvel. You're lucky.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the rise is so meteoric that some of the upper-middle class can now install flush toilets. Their "one percent" accomplished that about 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to be as stupid as you, facts are obviously not your strong point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have ample grounds for suspecting you to be far more stupid. Being that you are likely in the civilized world, I am sure a flush toilet is not a marvel. You're lucky.
Click to expand...


If your "ample Grounds" are based on the same stupidity as your prior post, no further comment is warranted...


----------



## BillyP

reconmark said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how are the "black" nations fairing vs other nations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have six of the fastest growing economies on the face of the Earth..
Click to expand...


Six of the fastest growing fly populations maybe.


----------



## Ernie S.

Meathead said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did fuck up Africa. Massively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you a nutzlikker go over there and build a great black empire without the interference of them white devils?
> 
> trust me, we will not interfere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Emperor Bokassa built the Central  African Empire. Doubtless a great African achievement.
> 
> Central African Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Ahh yes! Truly a grand experiment.


----------



## Meathead

Ernie S. said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you a nutzlikker go over there and build a great black empire without the interference of them white devils?
> 
> trust me, we will not interfere
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Emperor Bokassa built the Central  African Empire. Doubtless a great African achievement.
> 
> Central African Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh yes! Truly a grand experiment.
Click to expand...

Ya think that's the great sub-Saharan empire Asc keeps referring to?

Or maybe it was this guy:

"His Excellency President for Life, Field Marshal Al Hadji Doctor Idi Amin, VC, DSO, MC, Lord of All the Beasts of the Earth and Fishes of the Sea, and Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and Uganda in Particular."

Later I believe he added, King of Scotland.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how are the "black" nations fairing vs other nations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have six of the fastest growing economies on the face of the Earth..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Six of the fastest growing fly populations maybe.
Click to expand...


Please continue to belittle facts, it's quite appropriate for you..


----------



## Godboy

Name these six african nations with fastest growing economy. Lets see how impressive they are. The question was "how are these black nations doing compared to the rest of the world", so lets compare them.

I bet they arent impressive at all.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Name these six african nations with fastest growing economy. Lets see how impressive they are. The question was "how are these black nations doing compared to the rest of the world", so lets compare them.
> 
> I bet they arent impressive at all.




No one is trying to impress you. We are just educating you. Only you can control if you are impressed or not.  People that make long money could care less what you think.


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name these six african nations with fastest growing economy. Lets see how impressive they are. The question was "how are these black nations doing compared to the rest of the world", so lets compare them.
> 
> I bet they arent impressive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trying to impress you. We are just educating you. Only you can control if you are impressed or not.  People that make long money could care less what you think.
Click to expand...


You are educating us, but can't name these 6 African countries. Gotcha.

No one is impressed by you.


----------



## BillyP

reconmark said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have six of the fastest growing economies on the face of the Earth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six of the fastest growing fly populations maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please continue to belittle facts, it's quite appropriate for you..
Click to expand...


The 6 fastest growing African economies are starting to run out of elephant dung to burn.


----------



## reconmark

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name these six african nations with fastest growing economy. Lets see how impressive they are. The question was "how are these black nations doing compared to the rest of the world", so lets compare them.
> 
> I bet they arent impressive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trying to impress you. We are just educating you. Only you can control if you are impressed or not.  People that make long money could care less what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are educating us, but can't name these 6 African countries. Gotcha.
> 
> No one is impressed by you.
Click to expand...


*The continents economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the worlds ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *

*The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.

Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Banks forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trying to impress you. We are just educating you. Only you can control if you are impressed or not.  People that make long money could care less what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are educating us, but can't name these 6 African countries. Gotcha.
> 
> No one is impressed by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The continents economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the worlds ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *
> 
> *The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.
> 
> Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Banks forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
> Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net
Click to expand...

From your link:

*What impresses me most about Ethiopias rapid economic growth is the fact that its already one of Africas largest economies. Its 2012 GDP was measured at $43 billion.*

The author is very easily impressed indeed!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trying to impress you. We are just educating you. Only you can control if you are impressed or not.  People that make long money could care less what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are educating us, but can't name these 6 African countries. Gotcha.
> 
> No one is impressed by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The continents economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the worlds ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *
> 
> *The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.
> 
> Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Banks forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
> Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net
Click to expand...


  So who is going to be doing this investing? We've seen what happens when you invest in S. africa. Why would it be any different now?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Meathead said:


> From your link:
> 
> *What impresses me most about Ethiopias rapid economic growth is the fact that its already one of Africas largest economies. Its 2012 GDP was measured at $43 billion.*
> 
> The author is very easily impressed indeed!



$43 Billion? Damn, that's nearly the GDP of Bakersfield...


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are educating us, but can't name these 6 African countries. Gotcha.
> 
> No one is impressed by you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The continents economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the worlds ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *
> 
> *The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.
> 
> Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Banks forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
> Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> *What impresses me most about Ethiopias rapid economic growth is the fact that its already one of Africas largest economies. Its 2012 GDP was measured at $43 billion.*
> 
> The author is very easily impressed indeed!
Click to expand...


So let's break it down.
You basically can't refute the facts...and hopes that no one will notice it.....


----------



## Godboy

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are educating us, but can't name these 6 African countries. Gotcha.
> 
> No one is impressed by you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The continents economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the worlds ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *
> 
> *The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.
> 
> Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Banks forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
> Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link:
> 
> *What impresses me most about Ethiopias rapid economic growth is the fact that its already one of Africas largest economies. Its 2012 GDP was measured at $43 billion.*
> 
> The author is very easily impressed indeed!
Click to expand...


Pff, fucking Ethiopia!!!? This is one of the 6 African countries he thinks we should be impressed by? Get the fuck outa here! 

Ethiopia is one of the worst shit holes on earth. Whats next? Is someone going to tell us about the glories of Congo?


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are educating us, but can't name these 6 African countries. Gotcha.
> 
> No one is impressed by you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The continents economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the worlds ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *
> 
> *The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.
> 
> Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Banks forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
> Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is going to be doing this investing? *We've seen what happens when you invest in S. africa. *Why would it be any different now?
Click to expand...


*Yes, we see what happens:

(CNN) -- Just 20 years ago, when the world was entering a new era of high technology and test-driving the information super highway that is now the World Wide Web, South Africans still battled the racist apartheid of the National Party and suffered in the poverty of an almost bankrupt state.*

*According to a recent report released by investment banking giant Goldman Sachs, South Africa's Gross Domestic Product has since almost tripled to $400 billion; foreign exchange reserves have increased from $3 billion to nearly $50 billion; and a growing and sizable African middle class was created, within two decades of freedom.
*


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The continents economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the worlds ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *
> 
> *The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.
> 
> Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Banks forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
> Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> *What impresses me most about Ethiopias rapid economic growth is the fact that its already one of Africas largest economies. Its 2012 GDP was measured at $43 billion.*
> 
> The author is very easily impressed indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pff, fucking Ethiopia!!!? This is one of the 6 African countries he thinks we should be impressed by? Get the fuck outa here!
> 
> Ethiopia is one of the worst shit holes on earth. Whats next? Is someone going to tell us about the glories of Congo?
Click to expand...


So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual... 

I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> *What impresses me most about Ethiopia&#8217;s rapid economic growth is the fact that it&#8217;s already one of Africa&#8217;s largest economies. Its 2012 GDP was measured at $43 billion.*
> 
> The author is very easily impressed indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pff, fucking Ethiopia!!!? This is one of the 6 African countries he thinks we should be impressed by? Get the fuck outa here!
> 
> Ethiopia is one of the worst shit holes on earth. Whats next? Is someone going to tell us about the glories of Congo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
Click to expand...


African economies are so fucking terrible, that a kid could start a paper route in those countries and their economy would suddenly triple, thereby putting them among the "fastest growing economies". Your statistic is meaningless, but it amuses me that you think its something to brag about.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The continent&#8217;s economic potential is enormous. Africa is home to six of the world&#8217;s ten fastest-growing economies. Its GDP is expected to rise six percent annually over the next decade. Real income has increased more than 30% over the last 10 years, and many African governments are making investments in infrastructure, education, and health care that are improving millions of lives. *
> 
> *The World Bank released its latest Global Economic Prospects report this month, and it suggests sub-Saharan Africa will again be among the fastest-growing regions in the world.
> 
> Seven countries, in particular, will lead the pack. According to the World Bank&#8217;s forecasts, each of them will grow at a rate of 7% or more over the next three years.*
> Africa's 7 Hottest Economies (and How You Can Invest in Each One) - investinginafrica.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is going to be doing this investing? *We've seen what happens when you invest in S. africa. *Why would it be any different now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes, we see what happens:
> 
> (CNN) -- Just 20 years ago, when the world was entering a new era of high technology and test-driving the information super highway that is now the World Wide Web, South Africans still battled the racist apartheid of the National Party and suffered in the poverty of an almost bankrupt state.*
> 
> *According to a recent report released by investment banking giant Goldman Sachs, South Africa's Gross Domestic Product has since almost tripled to $400 billion; foreign exchange reserves have increased from $3 billion to nearly $50 billion; and a growing and sizable African middle class was created, within two decades of freedom.
> *
Click to expand...


  Doing some embellishing I see....
South Africa Economy: Population, GDP, Inflation, Business, Trade, FDI, Corruption

South Africa - African Economic Outlook

South Africa GDP | Actual Value | Historical Data | Forecast

Sad South Africa: Cry, the beloved country | The Economist

    So when are you moving?


----------



## BillyP

reconmark said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> *What impresses me most about Ethiopias rapid economic growth is the fact that its already one of Africas largest economies. Its 2012 GDP was measured at $43 billion.*
> 
> The author is very easily impressed indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pff, fucking Ethiopia!!!? This is one of the 6 African countries he thinks we should be impressed by? Get the fuck outa here!
> 
> Ethiopia is one of the worst shit holes on earth. Whats next? Is someone going to tell us about the glories of Congo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
Click to expand...


The fact remains that Ethiopia is a shithole. It must also have one of the 6 fastest growing dung piles.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is going to be doing this investing? *We've seen what happens when you invest in S. africa. *Why would it be any different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, we see what happens:
> 
> (CNN) -- Just 20 years ago, when the world was entering a new era of high technology and test-driving the information super highway that is now the World Wide Web, South Africans still battled the racist apartheid of the National Party and suffered in the poverty of an almost bankrupt state.*
> 
> *According to a recent report released by investment banking giant Goldman Sachs, South Africa's Gross Domestic Product has since almost tripled to $400 billion; foreign exchange reserves have increased from $3 billion to nearly $50 billion; and a growing and sizable African middle class was created, within two decades of freedom.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing some embellishing I see....
> South Africa Economy: Population, GDP, Inflation, Business, Trade, FDI, Corruption
> 
> South Africa - African Economic Outlook
> 
> South Africa GDP | Actual Value | Historical Data | Forecast
> 
> Sad South Africa: Cry, the beloved country | The Economist
> 
> So when are you moving?
Click to expand...


*Obviously unable to comprehend your own sites, I see.

South Africa is ranked 6th out of 46 countries in the Sub-Saharan Africa region, and its overall score is higher than the world and regional averages.

The evolving financial sector has been increasingly open and deregulated over the past decade and is one of the largest and most well-developed among emerging markets.*

So as I suspected, nothing refutes my original statement, got anything else???


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pff, fucking Ethiopia!!!? This is one of the 6 African countries he thinks we should be impressed by? Get the fuck outa here!
> 
> Ethiopia is one of the worst shit holes on earth. Whats next? Is someone going to tell us about the glories of Congo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Ethiopia is a shithole. It must also have one of the 6 fastest growing dung piles.
Click to expand...


Few things sadder than a stupid racist...oh yeah, a stunningly stupid racist..
Why don't you just sit back at let the other rats with  a fraction more intelligence do the posting??


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pff, fucking Ethiopia!!!? This is one of the 6 African countries he thinks we should be impressed by? Get the fuck outa here!
> 
> Ethiopia is one of the worst shit holes on earth. Whats next? Is someone going to tell us about the glories of Congo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African economies are so fucking terrible, that a kid could start a paper route in those countries and their economy would suddenly triple, thereby putting them among the "fastest growing economies". Your statistic is meaningless, but it amuses me that you think its something to brag about.
Click to expand...


In other words pulling jibberish from your ass doesn't change the fact.
Obviously you have the vocabulary of a five year old, I never "bragged" about anything, I made a factual statement.

You have been unable to factually refute it so you attempt to insult facts.

I was looking for just one fact in your rant, as usual you lack any, just more bitching and moaning because you can't factually dispute the fact.

Is someone going to change your shitty diaper you sound like you need a fresh one???


----------



## Yarddog

reconmark said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African economies are so fucking terrible, that a kid could start a paper route in those countries and their economy would suddenly triple, thereby putting them among the "fastest growing economies". Your statistic is meaningless, but it amuses me that you think its something to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words pulling jibberish from your ass doesn't change the fact.
> Obviously you have the vocabulary of a five year old, I never "bragged" about anything, I made a factual statement.
> 
> You have been unable to factually refute it so you attempt to insult facts.
> 
> I was looking for just one fact in your rant, as usual you lack any, just more bitching and moaning because you can't factually dispute the fact.
> 
> Is someone going to change your shitty diaper you sound like you need a fresh one???
Click to expand...


 by far,  Ethiopian Airlines is the best Airline Ive ever flown on in regular coach. Really friendly,  lotta service , three meals with food that taste like they cooked it fresh.  They must be doing something right


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pff, fucking Ethiopia!!!? This is one of the 6 African countries he thinks we should be impressed by? Get the fuck outa here!
> 
> Ethiopia is one of the worst shit holes on earth. Whats next? Is someone going to tell us about the glories of Congo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Ethiopia is a shithole. It must also have one of the 6 fastest growing dung piles.
Click to expand...


All your jibber jabber does is alert people with money that  you dont have any.  Its hilarious that you think making money is a waste of time.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Ethiopia is a shithole. It must also have one of the 6 fastest growing dung piles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All your jibber jabber does is alert people with money that  you dont have any.  Its hilarious that you think making money is a waste of time.
Click to expand...


Where did I say that making money is a waste of time? 
You must be burning the wrong kind of dung and the fumes are making you dumber... If that's even possible.


----------



## Kinte

If whites left, the US infrastructure would collapse.  If we left I'm ashamed to say it, but we wouldn't survive in Africa.


----------



## Godboy

Kinte said:


> If whites left, the US infrastructure would collapse.  If we left I'm ashamed to say it, but we wouldn't survive in Africa.



We would if we were allowed to bring our technology with us.


----------



## Asclepias

Davonte said:


> Probably. Because blacks have been been kept down for so long, we have little experience in running a business or a government (city state or federal). We have precious little experience in science and invention. But that isn't to say we couldn't learn if left on our own.
> 
> In a black-only society, the greatest asset would be having no one to blame but ourselves for our failures. We would be forced to sink or swim on our own, without the luxury of being able to point the finger, claiming racism or white privilege.
> 
> Enforced self-reliance is one of the greatest motivators in the world.




There are literally thousands of Black engineers, scientists and businessmen. Dont let the feral chimps around here convince you otherwise. If white people dropped off the face of earth everything would be just fine. Its funny to even consider Black people could not live without white people.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Davonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. Because blacks have been been kept down for so long, we have little experience in running a business or a government (city state or federal). We have precious little experience in science and invention. But that isn't to say we couldn't learn if left on our own.
> 
> In a black-only society, the greatest asset would be having no one to blame but ourselves for our failures. We would be forced to sink or swim on our own, without the luxury of being able to point the finger, claiming racism or white privilege.
> 
> Enforced self-reliance is one of the greatest motivators in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are literally thousands of Black engineers, scientists and businessmen. Dont let the feral chimps around here convince you otherwise. If white people dropped off the face of earth everything would be just fine. Its funny to even consider Black people could not live without white people.
Click to expand...

Just look at Africa, half of it is starving and the other half are living in mud huts. The Chinese had to come in and show them how to grow food on a large scale. So I guess blacks could survive without whites... If the chinks took our place.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, we see what happens:
> 
> (CNN) -- Just 20 years ago, when the world was entering a new era of high technology and test-driving the information super highway that is now the World Wide Web, South Africans still battled the racist apartheid of the National Party and suffered in the poverty of an almost bankrupt state.*
> 
> *According to a recent report released by investment banking giant Goldman Sachs, South Africa's Gross Domestic Product has since almost tripled to $400 billion; foreign exchange reserves have increased from $3 billion to nearly $50 billion; and a growing and sizable African middle class was created, within two decades of freedom.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some embellishing I see....
> South Africa Economy: Population, GDP, Inflation, Business, Trade, FDI, Corruption
> 
> South Africa - African Economic Outlook
> 
> South Africa GDP | Actual Value | Historical Data | Forecast
> 
> Sad South Africa: Cry, the beloved country | The Economist
> 
> So when are you moving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obviously unable to comprehend your own sites, I see.
> 
> South Africa is ranked 6th out of 46 countries in the Sub-Saharan Africa region, and its overall score is higher than the world and regional averages.
> 
> The evolving financial sector has been increasingly open and deregulated over the past decade and is one of the largest and most well-developed among emerging markets.*
> 
> So as I suspected, nothing refutes my original statement, got anything else???
Click to expand...


   So africa is becoming a financial power house yet they cant stop an ebola outbreak because of superstition and ignorance.
   For Gods sake,when they are told they have to be isolated to stop the spread of a ebola they escape and run back to their mud hut village where their family's promptly get infected as well.
   Yeah...thats progress all right.


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> Davonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. Because blacks have been been kept down for so long, we have little experience in running a business or a government (city state or federal). We have precious little experience in science and invention. But that isn't to say we couldn't learn if left on our own.
> 
> In a black-only society, the greatest asset would be having no one to blame but ourselves for our failures. We would be forced to sink or swim on our own, without the luxury of being able to point the finger, claiming racism or white privilege.
> 
> Enforced self-reliance is one of the greatest motivators in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are literally thousands of Black engineers, scientists and businessmen. Dont let the feral chimps around here convince you otherwise. If white people dropped off the face of earth everything would be just fine. Its funny to even consider Black people could not live without white people.
Click to expand...


Come on man, join date, Aug 2014= fake Black person.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some embellishing I see....
> South Africa Economy: Population, GDP, Inflation, Business, Trade, FDI, Corruption
> 
> South Africa - African Economic Outlook
> 
> South Africa GDP | Actual Value | Historical Data | Forecast
> 
> Sad South Africa: Cry, the beloved country | The Economist
> 
> So when are you moving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obviously unable to comprehend your own sites, I see.
> 
> South Africa is ranked 6th out of 46 countries in the Sub-Saharan Africa region, and its overall score is higher than the world and regional averages.
> 
> The evolving financial sector has been increasingly open and deregulated over the past decade and is one of the largest and most well-developed among emerging markets.*
> 
> So as I suspected, nothing refutes my original statement, got anything else???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So africa is becoming a financial power house yet they cant stop an ebola outbreak because of superstition and ignorance.
> For Gods sake,when they are told they have to be isolated to stop the spread of a ebola they escape and run back to their mud hut village where their family's promptly get infected as well.
> Yeah...thats progress all right.
Click to expand...


So in other words, once again you can't dispute the factual statement I made, so you want to change the subject of "six of the worlds fastest growing economies"to ebola???

You just could have said you have lost this argument and been done....


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. Because blacks have been been kept down for so long, we have little experience in running a business or a government (city state or federal). We have precious little experience in science and invention. But that isn't to say we couldn't learn if left on our own.
> 
> In a black-only society, the greatest asset would be having no one to blame but ourselves for our failures. We would be forced to sink or swim on our own, without the luxury of being able to point the finger, claiming racism or white privilege.
> 
> Enforced self-reliance is one of the greatest motivators in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are literally thousands of Black engineers, scientists and businessmen. Dont let the feral chimps around here convince you otherwise. If white people dropped off the face of earth everything would be just fine. Its funny to even consider Black people could not live without white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man, join date, Aug 2014= fake Black person.
Click to expand...


Thats what we think about YOUR join date. We assume you are posing as a black person in an effort to make them look bad. Its working!


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obviously unable to comprehend your own sites, I see.
> 
> South Africa is ranked 6th out of 46 countries in the Sub-Saharan Africa region, and its overall score is higher than the world and regional averages.
> 
> The evolving financial sector has been increasingly open and deregulated over the past decade and is one of the largest and most well-developed among emerging markets.*
> 
> So as I suspected, nothing refutes my original statement, got anything else???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So africa is becoming a financial power house yet they cant stop an ebola outbreak because of superstition and ignorance.
> For Gods sake,when they are told they have to be isolated to stop the spread of a ebola they escape and run back to their mud hut village where their family's promptly get infected as well.
> Yeah...thats progress all right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words, once again you can't dispute the factual statement I made, so you want to change the subject of "six of the worlds fastest growing economies"to ebola???
> 
> You just could have said you have lost this argument and been done....
Click to expand...


No one is impressed by your pitiful statistic. Do you not have ANYTHING that will impress us?


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So africa is becoming a financial power house yet they cant stop an ebola outbreak because of superstition and ignorance.
> For Gods sake,when they are told they have to be isolated to stop the spread of a ebola they escape and run back to their mud hut village where their family's promptly get infected as well.
> Yeah...thats progress all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, once again you can't dispute the factual statement I made, so you want to change the subject of "six of the worlds fastest growing economies"to ebola???
> 
> You just could have said you have lost this argument and been done....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is impressed by your pitiful statistic. Do you not have ANYTHING that will impress us?
Click to expand...


No one ever attempted to impress you, you are irrelevant.
The issue is as I factually stated it and which you could not refute, facts don't seek your approval, how typically stupid of you.


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. Because blacks have been been kept down for so long, we have little experience in running a business or a government (city state or federal). We have precious little experience in science and invention. But that isn't to say we couldn't learn if left on our own.
> 
> In a black-only society, the greatest asset would be having no one to blame but ourselves for our failures. We would be forced to sink or swim on our own, without the luxury of being able to point the finger, claiming racism or white privilege.
> 
> Enforced self-reliance is one of the greatest motivators in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are literally thousands of Black engineers, scientists and businessmen. Dont let the feral chimps around here convince you otherwise. If white people dropped off the face of earth everything would be just fine. Its funny to even consider Black people could not live without white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man, join date, Aug 2014= fake Black person.
Click to expand...


Or a sorry ass brainwashed Black person.

I still cant think of one thing I need a white person for.  Not even one.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So africa is becoming a financial power house yet they cant stop an ebola outbreak because of superstition and ignorance.
> For Gods sake,when they are told they have to be isolated to stop the spread of a ebola they escape and run back to their mud hut village where their family's promptly get infected as well.
> Yeah...thats progress all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, once again you can't dispute the factual statement I made, so you want to change the subject of "six of the worlds fastest growing economies"to ebola???
> 
> You just could have said you have lost this argument and been done....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is impressed by your pitiful statistic. Do you not have ANYTHING that will impress us?
Click to expand...


You actually think someone is trying to impress you??!! We are laughing at your dumb ass.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are literally thousands of Black engineers, scientists and businessmen. Dont let the feral chimps around here convince you otherwise. If white people dropped off the face of earth everything would be just fine. Its funny to even consider Black people could not live without white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, join date, Aug 2014= fake Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a sorry ass brainwashed Black person.
> 
> I still cant think of one thing I need a white person for.  Not even one.
Click to expand...

I understand. Without whites you would still have Asian, Hispanics, Amerinds and a slew of others to envy and feed your inferiority complex. In a sense, whites are easily replaceable.


----------



## ninja007

to the OP- Ask the Demonrat Party.


----------



## Politico

Friends said:


> Would blacks be better off without whites?



If you are white yes they would be better off without you.


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, once again you can't dispute the factual statement I made, so you want to change the subject of "six of the worlds fastest growing economies"to ebola???
> 
> You just could have said you have lost this argument and been done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is impressed by your pitiful statistic. Do you not have ANYTHING that will impress us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever attempted to impress you, you are irrelevant.
> The issue is as I factually stated it and which you could not refute, facts don't seek your approval, how typically stupid of you.
Click to expand...


No, you tried to impress us. You waved that statistic around like it was some great accomplishment. It isn't great though, so again, do you have anything that will impress us?


----------



## BillyP

reconmark said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you can't pull anything out your ass to directly prove what I stated wasn't factual...
> 
> I could care less whether you are impressed or not, the fact remains the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Ethiopia is a shithole. It must also have one of the 6 fastest growing dung piles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Few things sadder than a stupid racist...oh yeah, a stunningly stupid racist..
> Why don't you just sit back at let the other rats with  a fraction more intelligence do the posting??
Click to expand...

Wait! I found a bigger shithole than Ethiopia! Reports have it in South Sudan that in a refugee camp, they had to sleep standing up because they were knee deep in feces infested water!
On the bright side, I guess the flies have somewhere to land on now.


----------



## bianco

BillyP said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Ethiopia is a shithole. It must also have one of the 6 fastest growing dung piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few things sadder than a stupid racist...oh yeah, a stunningly stupid racist..
> Why don't you just sit back at let the other rats with  a fraction more intelligence do the posting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait! I found a bigger shithole than Ethiopia! Reports have it in South Sudan that in a refugee camp, they had to sleep standing up because they were knee deep in feces infested water!
> On the bright side, I guess the flies have somewhere to land on now.
Click to expand...


Bindi Irwin wrote an essay about overpopulation...seems Hillary and co didn't want to know;

Hillary Clinton tries to silence Bindi Irwin on population growth | News.com.au

_*Hillary Clinton tries to silence Bindi Irwin on population growth *

PASSIONATE wildlife campaigner Bindi Irwin has gotten into a biff with one of the world's most powerful women. 
The 14-year-old has stood her ground after an essay she was invited to write for US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's e-journal was drastically edited before it was to be published.

The young conservationist, daughter of the late "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin, was asked to write 800-1000 words on why she had chosen to devote her life's work to wildlife conservation.

The piece was supposed to be published in the December issue titled Go Wild Coming Together for Conservation as part of Secretary Clinton's endangered species initiative.

But after writing exactly 1000 words urging society to address overpopulation, the former first lady's department returned it for final approval with most of it edited out. _

#####

Can't be mentioning 'overpopulation'...doesn't seem to suit the usual suspects' idea of how things should be.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, join date, Aug 2014= fake Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a sorry ass brainwashed Black person.
> 
> I still cant think of one thing I need a white person for.  Not even one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. Without whites you would still have Asian, Hispanics, Amerinds and a slew of others to envy and feed your inferiority complex. In a sense, whites are easily replaceable.
Click to expand...


Its impressive you finally got it. Youre pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## reconmark

Godboy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is impressed by your pitiful statistic. Do you not have ANYTHING that will impress us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever attempted to impress you, you are irrelevant.
> The issue is as I factually stated it and which you could not refute, facts don't seek your approval, how typically stupid of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you tried to impress us. You waved that statistic around like it was some great accomplishment. It isn't great though, so again, do you have anything that will impress us?
Click to expand...


False vissions of grandiose????...   
Now, who are you that I would attempt to impress you???...how laughable   

Again, you can't disprove the fact, why aren't I surprised.

Again, facts don't need your approval, how typically stupid of you, yet again.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Ethiopia is a shithole. It must also have one of the 6 fastest growing dung piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few things sadder than a stupid racist...oh yeah, a stunningly stupid racist..
> Why don't you just sit back at let the other rats with  a fraction more intelligence do the posting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait! I found a bigger shithole than Ethiopia! Reports have it in South Sudan that in a refugee camp, they had to sleep standing up because they were knee deep in feces infested water!
> On the bright side, I guess the flies have somewhere to land on now.
Click to expand...


Wait!!!...as usual you were too stupid to comprehend what you linked to!!!....

*South Sudan refugees residing in a UN camp are living in knee-deep, sewage-contaminated floodwater,*

So floodwaters came in an mixed with a landfill, a latrine, a pool of waste water and contamination resulted in a refugee camp...my how unusual  

I think I have heard of this phenomena before...what's it called???

Oh yeah... E COLI CONTAMINATION....

So once again the stupid ass of the racists can't mentally piece together the puzzle that e coli contamination happens world wide...wait...get this... INCLUDING AMERICA!!!!!!!

*The truth is, anytime there is a natural disaster there is the possibility of E.coli contamination of tap water. This is why you will always hear about boil water advisories from your local government after an earthquake, flood or hurricane. Even sometime as common as a water main break can cause contamination of drinking water and the need for tap water disinfection. *
http://www.freedrinkingwater.com/water-contamination/e-coli-contamination-found-in-tap-water.htm

So they are standing in contaminated water...but you drink it.. 

  please post some more stupid stuff...please


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a sorry ass brainwashed Black person.
> 
> I still cant think of one thing I need a white person for.  Not even one.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Without whites you would still have Asian, Hispanics, Amerinds and a slew of others to envy and feed your inferiority complex. In a sense, whites are easily replaceable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its impressive you finally got it. Youre pretty much irrelevant.
Click to expand...

I judge everyone as individuals, still I sort of think that blacks are the bottom of the pile. I'm not obviously guided by political correctness. Btw, I am more than simply impressed by your acceptance.


----------



## BillyP

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Without whites you would still have Asian, Hispanics, Amerinds and a slew of others to envy and feed your inferiority complex. In a sense, whites are easily replaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its impressive you finally got it. Youre pretty much irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I judge everyone as individuals, still I sort of think that blacks are the bottom of the pile. I'm not obviously guided by political correctness. Btw, I am more than simply impressed by your acceptance.
Click to expand...


Asc says whites are irrelevant. Ok, here's a brain twister: if blacks all disappeared, what would whites miss in their lives? hmmm... ... ... ok, I have nothing. Anyone?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Without whites you would still have Asian, Hispanics, Amerinds and a slew of others to envy and feed your inferiority complex. In a sense, whites are easily replaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its impressive you finally got it. Youre pretty much irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I judge everyone as individuals, still I sort of think that blacks are the bottom of the pile. I'm not obviously guided by political correctness. Btw, I am more than simply impressed by your acceptance.
Click to expand...


It doesnt matter if you are PC or not. You dont run anything important. I'm glad you understand that I accept the fact that white people are irrelevant.


----------



## Godboy

reconmark said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever attempted to impress you, you are irrelevant.
> The issue is as I factually stated it and which you could not refute, facts don't seek your approval, how typically stupid of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you tried to impress us. You waved that statistic around like it was some great accomplishment. It isn't great though, so again, do you have anything that will impress us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False vissions of grandiose????...
> Now, who are you that I would attempt to impress you???...how laughable
> 
> Again, you can't disprove the fact, why aren't I surprised.
> 
> Again, facts don't need your approval, how typically stupid of you, yet again.
Click to expand...


Whoever said it wasn't true? I have no doubt that pathetic statistic is true. It should be embarrassing to you, but you are too stupid to understand the implications of that fact.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its impressive you finally got it. Youre pretty much irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> I judge everyone as individuals, still I sort of think that blacks are the bottom of the pile. I'm not obviously guided by political correctness. Btw, I am more than simply impressed by your acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asc says whites are irrelevant. Ok, here's a brain twister: if blacks all disappeared, what would whites miss in their lives? hmmm... ... ... ok, I have nothing. Anyone?
Click to expand...


Heroes. People to look up to for starters. You would die from culture shock if Black people disappeared.  Everyone would be pretty lame acting and you would have no one to steal great ideas from.  However thats besides the point and not on topic. What in the world would I miss a white person for?


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I judge everyone as individuals, still I sort of think that blacks are the bottom of the pile. I'm not obviously guided by political correctness. Btw, I am more than simply impressed by your acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asc says whites are irrelevant. Ok, here's a brain twister: if blacks all disappeared, what would whites miss in their lives? hmmm... ... ... ok, I have nothing. Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heroes. People to look up to for starters. You would die from culture shock if Black people disappeared.  Everyone would be pretty lame acting and you would have no one to steal great ideas from.  However thats besides the point and not on topic. What in the world would I miss a white person for?
Click to expand...


You'd be stuck at an invention stand still, well ok, you'd still have asians to invent stuff for you, but you probably already have all the tiny phone that you need.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asc says whites are irrelevant. Ok, here's a brain twister: if blacks all disappeared, what would whites miss in their lives? hmmm... ... ... ok, I have nothing. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heroes. People to look up to for starters. You would die from culture shock if Black people disappeared.  Everyone would be pretty lame acting and you would have no one to steal great ideas from.  However thats besides the point and not on topic. What in the world would I miss a white person for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be stuck at an invention stand still, well ok, you'd still have asians to invent stuff for you, but you probably already have all the tiny phone that you need.
Click to expand...


Lets pretend we would be stuck. So what?  What else needs to be invented?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its impressive you finally got it. Youre pretty much irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> I judge everyone as individuals, still I sort of think that blacks are the bottom of the pile. I'm not obviously guided by political correctness. Btw, I am more than simply impressed by your acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter if you are PC or not. You dont run anything important. I'm glad you understand that I accept the fact that white people are irrelevant.
Click to expand...


if white people are irrelevant ten why are you always bitching about them?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I judge everyone as individuals, still I sort of think that blacks are the bottom of the pile. I'm not obviously guided by political correctness. Btw, I am more than simply impressed by your acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter if you are PC or not. You dont run anything important. I'm glad you understand that I accept the fact that white people are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if white people are irrelevant ten why are you always bitching about them?
Click to expand...


Saying whites are irrelevant is not bitching. You are not needed. I say that without any malice at all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Blacks did pioneer bungee jumping...

Ever Wonder Who The First Bungee Jumpers Were? | Video | Break.com


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heroes. People to look up to for starters. You would die from culture shock if Black people disappeared.  Everyone would be pretty lame acting and you would have no one to steal great ideas from.  However thats besides the point and not on topic. What in the world would I miss a white person for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be stuck at an invention stand still, well ok, you'd still have asians to invent stuff for you, but you probably already have all the tiny phone that you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets pretend we would be stuck. So what?  What else needs to be invented?
Click to expand...




How about a way to get blacks to wear condoms?


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be stuck at an invention stand still, well ok, you'd still have asians to invent stuff for you, but you probably already have all the tiny phone that you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets pretend we would be stuck. So what?  What else needs to be invented?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a way to get blacks to wear condoms?
Click to expand...


Why would we do that? That wont stop your women from wanting to have Black babies.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets pretend we would be stuck. So what?  What else needs to be invented?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a way to get blacks to wear condoms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we do that? That wont stop your women from wanting to have Black babies.
Click to expand...


It'll stop black guys from having children with 5 or more different women like happens all the time now.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a way to get blacks to wear condoms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do that? That wont stop your women from wanting to have Black babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll stop black guys from having children with 5 or more different women like happens all the time now.
Click to expand...


How about whites wear them also, that will prevent them from birthing idiots that string a simple proper sentence together.....


----------



## BillyP

Would blacks be better off without whites?

They'd be better off all back in Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a way to get blacks to wear condoms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do that? That wont stop your women from wanting to have Black babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll stop black guys from having children with 5 or more different women like happens all the time now.
Click to expand...


We cant help if if all your women want black children.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Would blacks be better off without whites?
> 
> They'd be better off all back in Africa.



We all know you cant compete intellectually, physically, sexually, or economically and thats the real reason you want them in Africa.


----------



## Ernie S.

reconmark said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do that? That wont stop your women from wanting to have Black babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll stop black guys from having children with 5 or more different women like happens all the time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about whites wear them also, that will prevent them from birthing idiots that string a simple proper sentence together.....
Click to expand...


Wonderful sentence structure right there, fella.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Yes, blacks and whites hate each other as whites want to live within a crime free environment and blacks have lower standards.

We should go separate ways.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Why do we keep fighting to stay together? Why not give blacks half of AL, MISS and 1/3rds of Ga, and south Carolina. We could even include the black parts of New york, Chicago, Detroit, etc as parts of this nation. This wouldn't be like the 50's as blacks would have full control over their laws, politicans and police. 

Whites and blacks could still trade but we wouldn't have to deal with each others hatred.


----------



## Asclepias

Matthew said:


> Why do we keep fighting to stay together? Why not give blacks half of AL, MISS and 1/3rds of Ga, and south Carolina. We could even include the black parts of New york, Chicago, Detroit, etc as parts of this nation. This wouldn't be like the 50's as blacks would have full control over their laws, politicans and police.
> 
> Whites and blacks could still trade but we wouldn't have to deal with each others hatred.




For 2 reasons.  

You dont dictate who takes what.

Most white people have no problem with Black people. Especially the women.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks be better off without whites?
> 
> They'd be better off all back in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you cant compete intellectually, physically, sexually, or economically and thats the real reason you want them in Africa.
Click to expand...


No, y'all smell bad.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would blacks be better off without whites?
> 
> They'd be better off all back in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you cant compete intellectually, physically, sexually, or economically and thats the real reason you want them in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, y'all smell bad.
Click to expand...


Youre women say different.  They would be heartbroken.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you cant compete intellectually, physically, sexually, or economically and thats the real reason you want them in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, y'all smell bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre women say different.  They would be heartbroken.
Click to expand...


A minuscule amount of whites go out with blacks. I know you're all hard for whites because black chicks aren't that hot. It's ok, you guys can have a few, we don't mind.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, y'all smell bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre women say different.  They would be heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A minuscule amount of whites go out with blacks. I know you're all hard for whites because black chicks aren't that hot. It's ok, you guys can have a few, we don't mind.
Click to expand...


Minuscule?  Compared to your life? I probably have had more white women in my 20's than you have had in your life. i'd bet money on it. They all told me how they loved my chocolate skin and wanted to have babies.  My oldest daughters mom even got pregnant on purpose.

However, I had to go with what was the best for me.  A beautiful back queen.


----------



## ninja007

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3x-6X-04nw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3x-6X-04nw[/ame]
His answer is a resounding, NO. He states Blacks do not make anything and that everything Blacks eat, wear, use, drive, etc are made by non-Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3x-6X-04nw
> His answer is a resounding, NO. He states Blacks do not make anything and that everything Blacks eat, wear, use, drive, etc are made by non-Blacks.



Who is he and what does he own?  What make you think he knows what he is talking about?  He sounds more frightened than anything. I own a business and I know a lot of other Black people that own businesses. The guy is seriously missing some gaps in his knowledge base. He sounds confused.

Also he is talking about a race war.  If white people simply vanished why would there be any issues?  There are Black professionals in every facet of life required.  Black people would be fine without whites.


----------



## ninja007

who would write those gubment checks for them?


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> who would write those gubment checks for them?



Other Black people if they needed any welfare.  However with all the whites gone everyone would be employed.


----------



## ninja007

thats hilarious.... and you know it. Most blacks don't work. Half are in jail, the other half are out gangbangin and killin.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> thats hilarious.... and you know it. Most blacks don't work. Half are in jail, the other half are out gangbangin and killin.



The only thing I find hilarious is you. With white people gone there would be no problems.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who would write those gubment checks for them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Black people if they needed any welfare.  However with all the whites gone everyone would be employed.
Click to expand...


Because right now blacks can't compete with whites for jobs and need welfare? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who would write those gubment checks for them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Black people if they needed any welfare.  However with all the whites gone everyone would be employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because right now blacks can't compete with whites for jobs and need welfare? Thanks for the clarification.
Click to expand...


You got it wrong but thanks for clarifying that you cant read.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Black people if they needed any welfare.  However with all the whites gone everyone would be employed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because right now blacks can't compete with whites for jobs and need welfare? Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it wrong but thanks for clarifying that you cant read.
Click to expand...


So how are you going to get all those lazy nignags off of welfare and get them to actually work? Like say, all the white doctors disappear, who's going to take out all the bullets you guys catch?


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because right now blacks can't compete with whites for jobs and need welfare? Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it wrong but thanks for clarifying that you cant read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how are you going to get all those lazy nignags off of welfare and get them to actually work? Like say, all the white doctors disappear, who's going to take out all the bullets you guys catch?
Click to expand...


If they have jobs they will get off welfare themselves.  If anyone catches any bullets there are plenty of Black doctors and nurses that can take them out. We were the first doctors so what makes you think it would be an issue?


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got it wrong but thanks for clarifying that you cant read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you going to get all those lazy nignags off of welfare and get them to actually work? Like say, all the white doctors disappear, who's going to take out all the bullets you guys catch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they have jobs they will get off welfare themselves.  If anyone catches any bullets there are plenty of Black doctors and nurses that can take them out. We were the first doctors so what makes you think it would be an issue?
Click to expand...


Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.




Then you haven't been looking. Of course since you were probably dragged in due to a meth overdose each time, you wouldn't have been in a condition to take notice of anything.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you going to get all those lazy nignags off of welfare and get them to actually work? Like say, all the white doctors disappear, who's going to take out all the bullets you guys catch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have jobs they will get off welfare themselves.  If anyone catches any bullets there are plenty of Black doctors and nurses that can take them out. We were the first doctors so what makes you think it would be an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.
Click to expand...


From what I hear crack or meth will do that to you every time. If you stay off meth and crack you wont hallucinate.  Then you will be able to see all the Black doctors and nurses when you go to emergency due to OD.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have jobs they will get off welfare themselves.  If anyone catches any bullets there are plenty of Black doctors and nurses that can take them out. We were the first doctors so what makes you think it would be an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I hear crack or meth will do that to you every time. If you stay off meth and crack you wont hallucinate.  Then you will be able to see all the Black doctors and nurses when you go to emergency due to OD.
Click to expand...


Ok, I just don't live in those kinds of areas, I'm sure there are a few coloureds grabbing bullets with pliers. But you'd be shorthanded for sure. 
And you'd have no white chicks to bang!


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> And you'd have no white chicks to bang!




Just like you.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear crack or meth will do that to you every time. If you stay off meth and crack you wont hallucinate.  Then you will be able to see all the Black doctors and nurses when you go to emergency due to OD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I just don't live in those kinds of areas, I'm sure there are a few coloureds grabbing bullets with pliers. But you'd be shorthanded for sure.
> And you'd have no white chicks to bang!
Click to expand...


They have Black doctors for trailer park dwellers too.   No we wouldnt be shorthanded. You are too illiterate to know that though.

I'm married now so banging white chicks is a thing of the past.  That wont help you get one though.


----------



## GreenBean

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear crack or meth will do that to you every time. If you stay off meth and crack you wont hallucinate.  Then you will be able to see all the Black doctors and nurses when you go to emergency due to OD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I just don't live in those kinds of areas, I'm sure there are a few coloureds grabbing bullets with pliers. But you'd be shorthanded for sure.
> And you'd have no white chicks to bang!
Click to expand...


Yes - you obviouslly are out of touch - for starters nobody has used the term  "colo*u*reds" to describe black people in a few decades , and when they do they spell it without the u.

You've never seen a Black Doctor ?  You probably did - and mistook them for a bed pan changer - that's about the way your backwards reactionary stereotyping racist mind seems to work.


----------



## BillyP

GreenBean said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear crack or meth will do that to you every time. If you stay off meth and crack you wont hallucinate.  Then you will be able to see all the Black doctors and nurses when you go to emergency due to OD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just don't live in those kinds of areas, I'm sure there are a few coloureds grabbing bullets with pliers. But you'd be shorthanded for sure.
> And you'd have no white chicks to bang!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes - you obviouslly are out of touch - for starters nobody has used the term  "colo*u*reds" to describe black people in a few decades , and when they do they spell it without the u.
> 
> You've never seen a Black Doctor ?  *You probably did - and mistook them for a bed pan changer *- that's about the way your backwards reactionary stereotyping racist mind seems to work.
Click to expand...


Now those I've seen!!! Mopping the floor too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We now have confirmation that "Dirt Nap Mike" would most definitely be better off without whitey.


----------



## Huey

Blacks would be better off without cowardly white cops.


----------



## BillyP

Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.


----------



## William Joyce

Blacks without whites would revert to their natural baseline of primitive living, as observed in Africa.  This may or may not be "better off", but whites, I can guarantee you, would not say, "Man, I really miss those black people."


----------



## Rikurzhen

William Joyce said:


> Blacks without whites would revert to their natural baseline of primitive living, as observed in Africa.  This may or may not be "better off", but whites, I can guarantee you, would not say, "Man, I really miss those black people."



Speaking of which:

*Mob Destroys Ebola Center In Liberia Two Days After It Opens*

A mob descended on the center at around 5:30 p.m., chanting, “No Ebola in West Point! No Ebola in West Point!” They stormed the front gate and pushed into the holding center. They stole the few gloves someone had donated this morning, and the chlorine sprayers used to disinfect the bodies of those who die here, all the while hollering that Ebola is a hoax.

They ransacked the protective suits, the goggles, the masks. They destroyed part of Tarplah’s car as he was fleeing the crowd.

Jemimah Kargbo, a health care worker at a clinic next door, said they took mattresses and bedding, utensils and plastic chairs.

“Everybody left with their own thing,” she said. “What are they carrying to their homes? They are carrying their deaths.”

She said the police showed up but the crowd intimidated them.

“The police were there but they couldn’t contain them. They started threatening the police, so the police just looked at them,” she said.

And then mob left with all of the patients.​


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you haven't been looking. Of course since you were probably dragged in due to a meth overdose each time, you wouldn't have been in a condition to take notice of anything.
Click to expand...


----------



## Friends

Huey said:


> Blacks would be better off without cowardly white cops.


Who would protect them from other blacks?


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you haven't been looking. Of course since you were probably dragged in due to a meth overdose each time, you wouldn't have been in a condition to take notice of anything.
Click to expand...

Oh look, it's the poo dripping internet bully coming to not add anything to the discussion again. Hey diaper man, do you ever reply on point? Ever? 
And sorry poo man, I've never seen a black doctor ever. Maybe it's because I don't live next to you in the inner city jungle with all the other feral poo sniffers.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> I've never seen a black doctor ever.




You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a black doctor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.
Click to expand...

You just did!


----------



## Friends

BillyP said:


> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.


 
Count yourself lucky. A black doctor almost certainly got his position because of affirmative action.

The only time I see a black doctor is on television programs and Hollywood movies. Those present an unrealistically benign image of blacks.


----------



## Yarddog

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a black doctor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.
Click to expand...



LOL  guess he never heard of neurosurgeon Ben Carson. he was the first ever to seperate siamese twins joined 
at the head.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA    I think theres a few around here who need to get sewn back together


----------



## Yarddog

seriously, race has nothing to do with anyone becoming a good doctor. only dedication.


----------



## Yarddog

but to the question.  would blacks be better off without whites?   damn, thats to philisophical for me. Id have to 
go back to that christmas special they show evry year. Its A Wonderful Life.    you never really know who you 
miss or need until their gone.  only then do you really know the answer


----------



## Rotagilla

Yarddog said:


> but to the question.  would blacks be better off without whites?   damn, thats to philisophical for me. Id have to
> go back to that christmas special they show evry year. Its A Wonderful Life.    you never really know who you
> miss or need until their gone.  only then do you really know the answer



movies aren't real, you know...

Imagine how clean and safe the cities would be.
Imagine how good the schools would be.
Imagine how empty the prisons would be.
Imagine all the victims of negro crime who would still be alive.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Yarddog said:


> seriously, race has nothing to do with anyone becoming a good doctor. only dedication.




The problem here is something called Affirmative Action Stigma. It's real and it's widely applied. The public knows full well that unqualified blacks are given preferences and have their hands held in medical school. So when a new patient has only one piece of evidence before him when he meets the new doctor, that the doctor is black, they'd be wise to find a new doctor.

This stigma does a lot of harm to the few capable physicians who actually earned their way into medical school in fair competition. They get unfairly tarnished as being incompetents. The stigma also works to protect the public by sending patients to physicians who earned their credentials fairly.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Rikurzhen said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, race has nothing to do with anyone becoming a good doctor. only dedication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is something called Affirmative Action Stigma. It's real and it's widely applied. *The public knows full well that unqualified blacks are given preferences and have their hands held in medical school. *So when a new patient has only one piece of evidence before him when he meets the new doctor, that the doctor is black, they'd be wise to find a new doctor.
> 
> This stigma does a lot of harm to the few capable physicians who actually earned their way into medical school in fair competition. They get unfairly tarnished as being incompetents. The stigma also works to protect the public by sending patients to physicians who earned their credentials fairly.
Click to expand...


Racism in action. Carry on, let the world see your racist ass in action.


----------



## Swagger

None of that falls under the definition of "racism", Stat. You can attempt to prove otherwise, but anyone reading will know that you can't/won't.


----------



## BillyP

Yarddog said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a black doctor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  guess he never heard of neurosurgeon Ben Carson. he was the first ever to seperate siamese twins joined
> at the head.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA    I think theres a few around here who need to get sewn back together
Click to expand...

You fucking nignags can't read, I never said there weren't any black doctors, just that I've never met one or been treated by one... Luckily.


----------



## Statistikhengst

BillyP said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a black doctor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  guess he never heard of neurosurgeon Ben Carson. he was the first ever to seperate siamese twins joined
> at the head.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA    I think theres a few around here who need to get sewn back together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking nignags can't read, I never said there weren't any *black doctors*, just that *I've never met one or been treated by one... Luckily*.
Click to expand...



Racism on display -  and you are prolly too fucking stupid to even realize it.

Delish.

You never know: maybe one day you will be lying in a gutter, dying, and black doctor may be coming your way. Were such a scenario to happen, you had better pray to G-d that he is not a racist like you. Cuz if he is, he may just walk right past you.


----------



## Swagger

Saying you've never met a Black doctor isn't "racist", Stat. Much the same as saying you've never met a homosexual isn't 'homophobic'.


----------



## BillyP

Statistikhengst said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a black doctor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  guess he never heard of neurosurgeon Ben Carson. he was the first ever to seperate siamese twins joined
> at the head.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA    I think theres a few around here who need to get sewn back together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking nignags can't read, I never said there weren't any *black doctors*, just that *I've never met one or been treated by one... Luckily*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism on display -  and you are prolly too fucking stupid to even realize it.
> 
> Delish.
> 
> You never know: maybe one day you will be lying in a gutter, dying, and black doctor may be coming your way. Were such a scenario to happen, you had better pray to G-d that he is not a racist like you. Cuz if he is, he may just walk right past you.
Click to expand...

I'll pray that he wasn't too favoured by affirmative action.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Swagger said:


> Saying you've never met a Black doctor isn't "racist", Stat. Much the same as saying you've never met a homosexual isn't 'homophobic'.




No. He just said he had also never been treated by a black doctor - and then he included the word "luckily".

That is racist.

He is saying that black doctors are inferior to white doctors, which is, of course, bullshit.


----------



## BillyP

Statistikhengst said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying you've never met a Black doctor isn't "racist", Stat. Much the same as saying you've never met a homosexual isn't 'homophobic'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He just said he had also never been treated by a black doctor - and then he included the word "luckily".
> 
> That is racist.
> 
> He is saying that black doctors are inferior to white doctors, which is, of course, bullshit.
Click to expand...

Because as we all know, the life expectancy in Africa is so much higher than anywhere else.


----------



## Swagger

Statistikhengst said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying you've never met a Black doctor isn't "racist", Stat. Much the same as saying you've never met a homosexual isn't 'homophobic'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He just said he had also never been treated by a black doctor - and then he included the word "luckily".
> 
> That is racist.
> 
> He is saying that black doctors are inferior to white doctors, which is, of course, bullshit.
Click to expand...


BillyP never said, or implied, that he considered himself 'lucky' not to have been treated by a Black doctor because he thought the doctor was incompetent based on the colour of his skin. You jumped to a conclusion based on your own prejudices. He could consider himself lucky that he hasn't been treated by a Black doctor because he believes that Blacks - regardless of their profession - are more likely to be carrying an infectious disease; or are more likely to steal from him. It was you, based, I suspect, on your own prejudices, that concluded it was because he believed a Black doctor can't perform to the same standard as a White doctor because of his race. That, Stat, is racism.


----------



## Unkotare

Look at the racists of a feather flocking together. 
















They can all go flock themselves as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Swagger

You calling Stat a racist with your broad brush, Unk? I'd certainly agree if you are, seeing as the post I last quoted him on firmly met the criteria of racism.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Statistikhengst said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, race has nothing to do with anyone becoming a good doctor. only dedication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is something called Affirmative Action Stigma. It's real and it's widely applied. *The public knows full well that unqualified blacks are given preferences and have their hands held in medical school. *So when a new patient has only one piece of evidence before him when he meets the new doctor, that the doctor is black, they'd be wise to find a new doctor.
> 
> This stigma does a lot of harm to the few capable physicians who actually earned their way into medical school in fair competition. They get unfairly tarnished as being incompetents. The stigma also works to protect the public by sending patients to physicians who earned their credentials fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism in action. Carry on, let the world see your racist ass in action.
Click to expand...

 
You denying the reality of AA?

Why is it be racism if it's basically true? AA was designed specifically to help blacks, to "level the playing field" focusing in particular on education and jobs.


----------



## Yarddog

Rotagilla said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to the question.  would blacks be better off without whites?   damn, thats to philisophical for me. Id have to
> go back to that christmas special they show evry year. Its A Wonderful Life.    you never really know who you
> miss or need until their gone.  only then do you really know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movies aren't real, you know...
> 
> Imagine how clean and safe the cities would be.
> Imagine how good the schools would be.
> Imagine how empty the prisons would be.
> Imagine all the victims of negro crime who would still be alive.
Click to expand...



I know the movie isnt real,  but the premis of it is.  the unintended consequences of achieving that type of society where blacks live seperate from whites would be just more upheaval and suffering than we already have. the problem is not black people,  or white people. i think we all know what it is.  Its the liers who control the news media and in the the way they run sensational storys and omit others, its the political leaders who use racial tensions to make themselves appear good to their voters,  while actually creating more racial tensions . These people always telling us how much we dont get along, while the real ADULT people of all races are trying their best.


----------



## Rotagilla

Yarddog said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to the question.  would blacks be better off without whites?   damn, thats to philisophical for me. Id have to
> go back to that christmas special they show evry year. Its A Wonderful Life.    you never really know who you
> miss or need until their gone.  only then do you really know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movies aren't real, you know...
> 
> Imagine how clean and safe the cities would be.
> Imagine how good the schools would be.
> Imagine how empty the prisons would be.
> Imagine all the victims of negro crime who would still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know the movie isnt real,  but the premis of it is.  the unintended consequences of achieving that type of society where blacks live seperate from whites would be just more upheaval and suffering than we already have.
Click to expand...

unfounded speculation



Yarddog said:


> the problem is not black people,  or white people.



the gvt is the problem. making rules that benefit one race over the other..redistributing taxpayers money to support non productive people and forcing two cultures who have different values to live together by law is what causes problems.
People should be able to live/associate/hire who they want without gvt interference.




Yarddog said:


> i think we all know what it is.  Its the liers who control the news media and in the the way they run sensational storys and omit others,



Yes..let's look at that. Which stories are pushed and which ones are buried? Why?


Yarddog said:


> its the political leaders who use racial tensions to make themselves appear good to their voters,  while actually creating more racial tensions .



separate, and all of that ..all the racism blacks have complained about for generations...will go away on the first day.



Yarddog said:


> These people always telling us how much we dont get along, while the real ADULT people of all races are trying their best.



Take a look at black crime stats. blacks commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s. despite only making up 13% of the population.
Blacks commit hugely disproportionate amounts of interracial crime as well as a drag on the economy with their disproportionate numbers of parasites feeding off the system.

White people have bent over backwards for the past 50 + years and it is never enough.

White people are tired of being played and manipulated by the perpetually aggrieved black race in america.
Separate peacefully now...or do it the other way in the future. Think "Balkans"...


----------



## Yarddog

BillyP said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a black doctor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  guess he never heard of neurosurgeon Ben Carson. he was the first ever to seperate siamese twins joined
> at the head.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA    I think theres a few around here who need to get sewn back together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking nignags can't read, I never said there weren't any black doctors, just that I've never met one or been treated by one... Luckily.
Click to expand...



Great thanks for clarifying that for me. sure, affirmative action can  have its downside . but the point is, Black people are just as capable of making fine doctors as well as anyone else. Im not a big fan of affirmative action these days, as most people can make it to college if they really want to. What happens after that is up to them as far as im concerned.  Dont know who your calling a Nignag? sounds like your just a fucking idiot when you talk like that, I hope you realize this.  Ever tell that to a black person to his face? I highly doubt it


----------



## BillyP

Yarddog said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a black doctor ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that already and it has been addressed already. Come on, say something stupid that's at least new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  guess he never heard of neurosurgeon Ben Carson. he was the first ever to seperate siamese twins joined
> at the head.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA    I think theres a few around here who need to get sewn back together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking nignags can't read, I never said there weren't any black doctors, just that I've never met one or been treated by one... Luckily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great thanks for clarifying that for me. sure, affirmative action can  have its downside . but the point is, Black people are just as capable of making fine doctors as well as anyone else. Im not a big fan of affirmative action these days, as most people can make it to college if they really want to. What happens after that is up to them as far as im concerned.  Dont know who your calling a Nignag? sounds like your just a fucking idiot when you talk like that, I hope you realize this.  Ever tell that to a black person to his face? I highly doubt it
Click to expand...

And no nignag has ever called me a cracker to my face either, so what?


----------



## Unkotare

Yarddog said:


> Ever tell that to a black person to his face? I highly doubt it




BillyPussy? He wouldn't speak above a whisper or so much as raise his eyes to any man, woman, or child unless he was at least half a mile away. There's a reason he's called BillyPussy.


----------



## BillyP

Yarddog said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to the question.  would blacks be better off without whites?   damn, thats to philisophical for me. Id have to
> go back to that christmas special they show evry year. Its A Wonderful Life.    you never really know who you
> miss or need until their gone.  only then do you really know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movies aren't real, you know...
> 
> Imagine how clean and safe the cities would be.
> Imagine how good the schools would be.
> Imagine how empty the prisons would be.
> Imagine all the victims of negro crime who would still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know the movie isnt real,  but the premis of it is.  the unintended consequences of achieving that type of society where blacks live seperate from whites would be just more upheaval and suffering than we already have. the problem is not black people,  or white people. i think we all know what it is.  Its the liers who control the news media and in the the way they run sensational storys and omit others, its the political leaders who use racial tensions to make themselves appear good to their voters,  while actually creating more racial tensions . These people always telling us how much we dont get along, while the real ADULT people of all races are trying their best.
Click to expand...

Buddy, if this is your best, then you fail English 101.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever tell that to a black person to his face? I highly doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyPussy? He wouldn't speak above a whisper or so much as raise his eyes to any man, woman, or child unless he was at least half a mile away. There's a reason he's called BillyPussy.
Click to expand...

Says the internet bully whose name means poo dripper, lol. Go get a haircut, you look like a girl.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever tell that to a black person to his face? I highly doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyPussy? He wouldn't speak above a whisper or so much as raise his eyes to any man, woman, or child unless he was at least half a mile away. There's a reason he's called BillyPussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the internet bully .
Click to expand...



"Bully"? Are you ten years-old?


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to the question.  would blacks be better off without whites?   damn, thats to philisophical for me. Id have to
> go back to that christmas special they show evry year. Its A Wonderful Life.    you never really know who you
> miss or need until their gone.  only then do you really know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movies aren't real, you know...
> 
> Imagine how clean and safe the cities would be.
> Imagine how good the schools would be.
> Imagine how empty the prisons would be.
> Imagine all the victims of negro crime who would still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know the movie isnt real,  but the premis of it is.  the unintended consequences of achieving that type of society where blacks live seperate from whites would be just more upheaval and suffering than we already have. the problem is not black people,  or white people. i think we all know what it is.  Its the liers who control the news media and in the the way they run sensational storys and omit others, its the political leaders who use racial tensions to make themselves appear good to their voters,  while actually creating more racial tensions . These people always telling us how much we dont get along, while the real ADULT people of all races are trying their best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buddy, if this is your best, then you fail English 101.
Click to expand...


You're hardly qualified to judge.


----------



## Yarddog

Rotagilla said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to the question.  would blacks be better off without whites?   damn, thats to philisophical for me. Id have to
> go back to that christmas special they show evry year. Its A Wonderful Life.    you never really know who you
> miss or need until their gone.  only then do you really know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movies aren't real, you know...
> 
> Imagine how clean and safe the cities would be.
> Imagine how good the schools would be.
> Imagine how empty the prisons would be.
> Imagine all the victims of negro crime who would still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know the movie isnt real,  but the premis of it is.  the unintended consequences of achieving that type of society where blacks live seperate from whites would be just more upheaval and suffering than we already have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfounded speculation
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is not black people,  or white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the gvt is the problem. making rules that benefit one race over the other..redistributing taxpayers money to support non productive people and forcing two cultures who have different values to live together by law is what causes problems.
> People should be able to live/associate/hire who they want without gvt interference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we all know what it is.  Its the liers who control the news media and in the the way they run sensational storys and omit others,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes..let's look at that. Which stories are pushed and which ones are buried? Why?
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> its the political leaders who use racial tensions to make themselves appear good to their voters,  while actually creating more racial tensions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> separate, and all of that ..all the racism blacks have complained about for generations...will go away on the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people always telling us how much we dont get along, while the real ADULT people of all races are trying their best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at black crime stats. blacks commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s. despite only making up 13% of the population.
> Blacks commit hugely disproportionate amounts of interracial crime as well as a drag on the economy with their disproportionate numbers of parasites feeding off the system.
> 
> White people have bent over backwards for the past 50 + years and it is never enough.
> 
> White people are tired of being played and manipulated by the perpetually aggrieved black race in america.
> Separate peacefully now...or do it the other way in the future. Think "Balkans"...
Click to expand...


I agree with you on some things, but the problem is.  There are a lot of blacks and whites that enjoy living and doing business together. How are you going peacefully seperate them? i think once we start dividing the country, then its over. Next it will be seperating Latin people, then after that whos next?  
maybe Im wrong, but I think we need to fight to stay together.  Drugs with black youth seems to be one of the big problems. They can get fast money and women if they have drugs, and they get the street cred as well.  Seems impossible to solve. but you know I think all these years the black leadership has done Jack to persuade the youths to do otherwise.  Jesse jackson and Sharpton should be marching everyday in detroit or Chicago to clean up their parks and streets. Of course they wont do it. The real answer is finding real Black leadership for the Black community.


----------



## Rotagilla

Yarddog said:


> I agree with you on some things, but the problem is.  There are a lot of blacks and whites that enjoy living and doing business together. How are you going peacefully seperate them? i think once we start dividing the country, then its over. Next it will be seperating Latin people, then after that whos next?
> maybe Im wrong, but I think we need to fight to stay together.  Drugs with black youth seems to be one of the big problems. They can get fast money and women if they have drugs, and they get the street cred as well.  Seems impossible to solve. but you know I think all these years the black leadership has done Jack to persuade the youths to do otherwise.  Jesse jackson and Sharpton should be marching everyday in detroit or Chicago to clean up their parks and streets. Of course they wont do it. The real answer is finding real Black leadership for the Black community.



There are a lot of israelis and palestinians that enjoy doing business together...
There are a lot of protestants and catholics in ireland who...etc...
There are a lot of serbs and croats who..etc...

but force them to remain together under gvt mandate and you have war...

Of course there would be free trade between the two countries...and people would be allowed across the border, but it would be by visa..like everywhere else in the world. You can come visit but you have to leave...and that goes for both sides.

The gvt has concocted (due to infiltration) schemes to give preference to blacks in hiring, gvt contracting, small business loans, racial "set asides" and "quotas".

There are "special" punishments for white people who allegedly commit crimes against blacks.

As I said, white people pay a disproportionate amount in to the welfare system and receive a disproportionately small return in benefits received by whites.
No matter what laws are passed to artificially advance them..no matter what is given, it is never enough for blacks...
The more we give, the more they demand

All we hear daily is about how evil and racist white people are.
Since our existence stirs up such hatred in blacks, the best thing to do is separate

Blacks don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

Blacks want white prosecutors to be replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

Blacks don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

Blacks don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".

Blacks don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

Blacks don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".


Anyone who says they have never heard negroes complain about white teachers, white legislators, white judges, white employers,....etc...being too racist, is a liar.
Blacks make sure we hear about it every day.
Negroes have complained about "white racists" holding them back for 300 years.

Negroes think all their business should only be handled by other negroes because white people are too racist.
Well, I agree..

Let them have a black nation. Set aside an area and evacuate the taxpayers and let the blacks run their new africa however they want.

No interference at all from us evil, murderous, racist, bigoted, redneck, biased, intolerant, xenophobic, prejudiced, hateful, discriminatory, savage, whites.

No more racial friction.

You'd think they'd jump at the chance to get away from us since we're so evil.


----------



## Unkotare

Rotagilla said:


> You'd think they'd jump at the chance to get away from us since we're so evil.






Anyone would jump at the chance to get away from YOU because YOU are an asshole. We will not be dividing my nation to pander to the fears of craven little idiots like YOU. Put your fantasies away, pussy, because it's not going to happen. If you don't like my country, GTFO.


----------



## Pennywise

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think they'd jump at the chance to get away from us since we're so evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone would jump at the chance to get away from YOU because YOU are an asshole. We will not be dividing my nation to pander to the fears of craven little idiots like YOU. Put your fantasies away, pussy, because it's not going to happen. If you don't like my country, GTFO.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Another loser who will have to deal with disappointment. ^^^


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think they'd jump at the chance to get away from us since we're so evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone would jump at the chance to get away from YOU because YOU are an asshole. We will not be dividing my nation to pander to the fears of craven little idiots like YOU. Put your fantasies away, pussy, because it's not going to happen. If you don't like my country, GTFO.
Click to expand...

 you're such an angry little peasant. Go cut your hair, you look like a girl.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> you're such an angry little peasant. Go cut your hair, you look like a girl.




You realize that is not an actual photograph of me, right genius?


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're such an angry little peasant. Go cut your hair, you look like a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that is not an actual photograph of me, right genius?
Click to expand...

You look like a girl, go cut your hair.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Statistikhengst said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying you've never met a Black doctor isn't "racist", Stat. Much the same as saying you've never met a homosexual isn't 'homophobic'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He just said he had also never been treated by a black doctor - and then he included the word "luckily".
> 
> That is racist.
> 
> He is saying that black doctors are inferior to white doctors, which is, of course, bullshit.
Click to expand...


University of Maryland School of Medicine:










State Medical Licensing Exams, after this, these students become physicians and treat patients:


----------



## Yarddog

Rotagilla said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on some things, but the problem is.  There are a lot of blacks and whites that enjoy living and doing business together. How are you going peacefully seperate them? i think once we start dividing the country, then its over. Next it will be seperating Latin people, then after that whos next?
> maybe Im wrong, but I think we need to fight to stay together.  Drugs with black youth seems to be one of the big problems. They can get fast money and women if they have drugs, and they get the street cred as well.  Seems impossible to solve. but you know I think all these years the black leadership has done Jack to persuade the youths to do otherwise.  Jesse jackson and Sharpton should be marching everyday in detroit or Chicago to clean up their parks and streets. Of course they wont do it. The real answer is finding real Black leadership for the Black community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of israelis and palestinians that enjoy doing business together...
> There are a lot of protestants and catholics in ireland who...etc...
> There are a lot of serbs and croats who..etc...
> 
> but force them to remain together under gvt mandate and you have war...
> 
> Of course there would be free trade between the two countries...and people would be allowed across the border, but it would be by visa..like everywhere else in the world. You can come visit but you have to leave...and that goes for both sides.
> 
> The gvt has concocted (due to infiltration) schemes to give preference to blacks in hiring, gvt contracting, small business loans, racial "set asides" and "quotas".
> 
> There are "special" punishments for white people who allegedly commit crimes against blacks.
> 
> As I said, white people pay a disproportionate amount in to the welfare system and receive a disproportionately small return in benefits received by whites.
> No matter what laws are passed to artificially advance them..no matter what is given, it is never enough for blacks...
> The more we give, the more they demand
> 
> All we hear daily is about how evil and racist white people are.
> Since our existence stirs up such hatred in blacks, the best thing to do is separate
> 
> Blacks don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks want white prosecutors to be replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"
> 
> Blacks don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".
> 
> 
> Anyone who says they have never heard negroes complain about white teachers, white legislators, white judges, white employers,....etc...being too racist, is a liar.
> Blacks make sure we hear about it every day.
> Negroes have complained about "white racists" holding them back for 300 years.
> 
> Negroes think all their business should only be handled by other negroes because white people are too racist.
> Well, I agree..
> 
> Let them have a black nation. Set aside an area and evacuate the taxpayers and let the blacks run their new africa however they want.
> 
> No interference at all from us evil, murderous, racist, bigoted, redneck, biased, intolerant, xenophobic, prejudiced, hateful, discriminatory, savage, whites.
> 
> No more racial friction.
> 
> You'd think they'd jump at the chance to get away from us since we're so evil.
Click to expand...



OK, the things you listed are true with a certain number of black people, I dont know what that number would be, but I think like everything else its probably exaggerated. maybe it is different from region to region and city to city who all have their own historys somewhat.  The thing is , some of the racism they cite has been true but I dont believe to the extent they think.   Its a problem of perception that feeds on itself.  take the rioting in Ferguson, well I believe president Obama could have stopped it all if he forcefully stood up and told everyone to go home and stop the protests until the trial could be conducted until  we have all the facts.
Not because they dont have a right to protest, but because of the inflamatory situation and the risk to lives and businesses. Being that the African american community looks up to Obama, he could have seized the moment to emphasize that we are all one people and the due process has to play out. Theeres a lot he could have said to change perception,  and if the leaders would only start doing this more instead of pointing out lazilly the very same things that the news media is spewing maybe people would start thinking about themselves as Americans again instead of hypenated groups. 

Your ideal has some logic to it, but it will never happen, barring a complete meltdown and war of some kind. So the only option I see is to try to unify ourselves,  and if it hasnt happened in the last 50 years maybe its because our leadership has been doing it wrong. (sorry for stating the obvious) We need to fight to stay unified, and sometimes it has to start with civility when people disagree, i think were kinda losing that as a nation


----------



## Rotagilla

Yarddog said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on some things, but the problem is.  There are a lot of blacks and whites that enjoy living and doing business together. How are you going peacefully seperate them? i think once we start dividing the country, then its over. Next it will be seperating Latin people, then after that whos next?
> maybe Im wrong, but I think we need to fight to stay together.  Drugs with black youth seems to be one of the big problems. They can get fast money and women if they have drugs, and they get the street cred as well.  Seems impossible to solve. but you know I think all these years the black leadership has done Jack to persuade the youths to do otherwise.  Jesse jackson and Sharpton should be marching everyday in detroit or Chicago to clean up their parks and streets. Of course they wont do it. The real answer is finding real Black leadership for the Black community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of israelis and palestinians that enjoy doing business together...
> There are a lot of protestants and catholics in ireland who...etc...
> There are a lot of serbs and croats who..etc...
> 
> but force them to remain together under gvt mandate and you have war...
> 
> Of course there would be free trade between the two countries...and people would be allowed across the border, but it would be by visa..like everywhere else in the world. You can come visit but you have to leave...and that goes for both sides.
> 
> The gvt has concocted (due to infiltration) schemes to give preference to blacks in hiring, gvt contracting, small business loans, racial "set asides" and "quotas".
> 
> There are "special" punishments for white people who allegedly commit crimes against blacks.
> 
> As I said, white people pay a disproportionate amount in to the welfare system and receive a disproportionately small return in benefits received by whites.
> No matter what laws are passed to artificially advance them..no matter what is given, it is never enough for blacks...
> The more we give, the more they demand
> 
> All we hear daily is about how evil and racist white people are.
> Since our existence stirs up such hatred in blacks, the best thing to do is separate
> 
> Blacks don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks want white prosecutors to be replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"
> 
> Blacks don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".
> 
> Blacks don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".
> 
> 
> Anyone who says they have never heard negroes complain about white teachers, white legislators, white judges, white employers,....etc...being too racist, is a liar.
> Blacks make sure we hear about it every day.
> Negroes have complained about "white racists" holding them back for 300 years.
> 
> Negroes think all their business should only be handled by other negroes because white people are too racist.
> Well, I agree..
> 
> Let them have a black nation. Set aside an area and evacuate the taxpayers and let the blacks run their new africa however they want.
> 
> No interference at all from us evil, murderous, racist, bigoted, redneck, biased, intolerant, xenophobic, prejudiced, hateful, discriminatory, savage, whites.
> 
> No more racial friction.
> 
> You'd think they'd jump at the chance to get away from us since we're so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the things you listed are true with a certain number of black people, I dont know what that number would be, but I think like everything else its probably exaggerated. maybe it is different from region to region and city to city who all have their own historys somewhat.  The thing is , some of the racism they cite has been true but I dont believe to the extent they think.   Its a problem of perception that feeds on itself.  take the rioting in Ferguson, well I believe president Obama could have stopped it all if he forcefully stood up and told everyone to go home and stop the protests until the trial could be conducted until  we have all the facts.
> Not because they dont have a right to protest, but because of the inflamatory situation and the risk to lives and businesses. Being that the African american community looks up to Obama, he could have seized the moment to emphasize that we are all one people and the due process has to play out. Theeres a lot he could have said to change perception,  and if the leaders would only start doing this more instead of pointing out lazilly the very same things that the news media is spewing maybe people would start thinking about themselves as Americans again instead of hypenated groups.
> 
> Your ideal has some logic to it, but it will never happen, barring a complete meltdown and war of some kind. So the only option I see is to try to unify ourselves,  and if it hasnt happened in the last 50 years maybe its because our leadership has been doing it wrong. (sorry for stating the obvious) We need to fight to stay unified, and sometimes it has to start with civility when people disagree, i think were kinda losing that as a nation
Click to expand...


Thanks for the polite conversation.
I don't have exact numbers and no one does...but there is and has been a constant complaint about whites and racism for generations...but when a method to end it is mentioned suddenly racism isn't as bad and it's just a fringe saying it...situational outrage according to when it can be used as a weapon..

This country will collapse eventually..like every government in history has and there will be blood like every other ethnic war in history.

We can separate peacefully or we can keep doing the same things that haven't been working...breeding more grudges and hostility.

I'll tell you this. White people have about had their fill with the constant drone of grievances...not to mention black crime. what about this?
end EVERY single gvt program that specifies race immediately.
Make the only criteria for hiring or college admission or ANYTHING skills, knowledge, aptitude and ability.
Everyone compete on a level field. No more "protected class".

That isn't going to work, though because "whiteness" sets a standard of achievement that "blackness" can't meet..That is why there are so many programs that artificially elevate blacks...so we're back at the beginning running around in circles.

Today everyone is assigned a legally-enforceable racial category by the government.
Rights and privileges are then granted or denied based on one's racial membership, with non-whites given preferences over whites.
The federal government does this in the name of anti-racism...and it hasn't worked.
It's stupid when you look at it..but whites being benevolent and taught to feel guilty, the fraudulent idea has taken hold.

If you have a racehorse and a plow horse and you cripple the racehorse so he can't run fast anymore, you haven't "elevated" the plow horse or turned him into a racehorse.. you lowered standards which didn't do either of them any good.

We are two different people and forcing us to live together and having race be the factor that decides who receives govt help/benefits isn't working either..it breeds resentment and more hostility.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Rikurzhen said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying you've never met a Black doctor isn't "racist", Stat. Much the same as saying you've never met a homosexual isn't 'homophobic'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He just said he had also never been treated by a black doctor - and then he included the word "luckily".
> 
> That is racist.
> 
> He is saying that black doctors are inferior to white doctors, which is, of course, bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> University of Maryland School of Medicine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Medical Licensing Exams, after this, these students become physicians and treat patients:
Click to expand...



Your source?


----------



## Swagger

University of Maryland School of Medicine, just like it's written in the post you've quoted him on.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Swagger said:


> University of Maryland School of Medicine, just like it's written in the post you've quoted him on.




You provided no link. Why did you provide no link?


----------



## Swagger

You asked for a source, not a link. I've provided you with the source (which was staring you in the face).


----------



## Statistikhengst

Swagger said:


> You asked for a source, not a link. I've provided you with the source (which was staring you in the face).




No. He  provided graphics. That is not a source. Graphics can be faked. Where is the source?


----------



## Swagger

I didn't provide any "graphics", Stat. I simply wrote what I read obove the charts Rikurzhen posted.


----------



## Statistikhengst

My question was aimed at Rikhurzhen, not you. Pay attention.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Statistikhengst said:


> Your source?



The source of the first graphs is from this study.

Here is current data on ALL MCAT test-takers:






Here are the Medical School acceptance rates broken down by MCAT score and GPA. Note that the mean black MCAT score is 20.2. Unfortunately this statistic doesn't break down acceptance by race. Look at the column for MCAT 18-20. Of those with a 3.8-4.0 GPA, only 70 of 520 applicants were accepted. It would be helpful to review the race data on those 70 but knowing that Affirmative Action's lowered standards are in play, it's a very safe inference that blacks are disproportionately over-represented at the bottom of distribution.


----------



## Swagger

If your question was aimed at Rikurzhen, Stat, why did you quote me and not him?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Universities don't like releasing this type of info because it raises uncomfortable issues which make it difficult to defend Affirmative Action but sometimes information does leak out, like this graph:


----------



## Statistikhengst

I quoted him first, then you butt in.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Rikurzhen said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source of the first graphs is from this study.
> 
> Here is current data on ALL MCAT test-takers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Medical School acceptance rates broken down by MCAT score and GPA. Note that the mean black MCAT score is 20.2. Unfortunately this statistic doesn't break down acceptance by race. Look at the column for MCAT 18-20. Of those with a 3.8-4.0 GPA, only 70 of 520 applicants were accepted. It would be helpful to review the race data on those 70 but knowing that Affirmative Action's lowered standards are in play, it's a very safe inference that blacks are disproportionately over-represented at the bottom of distribution.
Click to expand...



Thank you.

That is information from ONE University, right?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Statistikhengst said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source of the first graphs is from this study.
> 
> Here is current data on ALL MCAT test-takers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Medical School acceptance rates broken down by MCAT score and GPA. Note that the mean black MCAT score is 20.2. Unfortunately this statistic doesn't break down acceptance by race. Look at the column for MCAT 18-20. Of those with a 3.8-4.0 GPA, only 70 of 520 applicants were accepted. It would be helpful to review the race data on those 70 but knowing that Affirmative Action's lowered standards are in play, it's a very safe inference that blacks are disproportionately over-represented at the bottom of distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> That is information from ONE University, right?
Click to expand...


The first link was to the University of Maryland study. The two color graphs are NATIONAL data compiled BY the College Board over two years. Look at the N.


----------



## Statistikhengst

It's a study from 2001, conducted before 2001!

That information is long outdated!

Jesus, have you racists no shame?!?!?

http://www.ceousa.org/attachments/article/653/MDMED.pdf




> EMBARGOED
> UNTIL
> April 3, 2001


----------



## Rikurzhen

Statistikhengst said:


> It's a study from 2001, conducted before 2001!
> 
> That information is long outdated!
> 
> Jesus, have you racists no shame?!?!?



The charts showed 1999 data. You didn't have to go to the study to find this out. 

Jesus, you creationists are stupid.

You think human genetics changed since 2001?


----------



## Swagger

Statistikhengst said:


> I quoted him first, then you butt in.



He wasn't around. I pointed you in the right direction. You tried to be clever, but you failed, hard. Must've been really embarrassing, too.


----------



## Unkotare

Rotagilla said:


> I'll tell you this. White people have about had their fill with ....





Who-the-fuck told you that YOU, of all people, speak for what "white people" have had their fill with? When the fuck were you elected spokesdouchebag? Speak for yourself, fool, because you don't 'represent' anything or anyone else.


----------



## Unkotare

Rotagilla said:


> Today everyone is assigned a legally-enforceable racial category by the government.....




No, they are not. You have repeated this lie many times now. Repeating a lie doesn't make it true.


----------



## BillyP

Blacks would be better off without whites because then they wouldn't look so dumb with a less amount of smarter people to compare themselves with.


----------



## Friends

Blacks would be worse off without whites because they have never been able to create or maintain a viable society. By "viable society" I mean a society with a low crime rate, a prosperous economy, and a well functioning government.

Whites would be better without blacks because the crime rate would be much lower. So would be the cost of the criminal justice system. Downtown areas of cities would be safe to live in.


----------



## BillyP

Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Blacks would be better off without whites because then they wouldn't look so dumb with a less amount of smarter people to compare themselves with.



As long as _you're_ around, everyone looks like a genius in comparison.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.




The earth would be better off without you. That's pretty obvious.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth would be better off without you.
Click to expand...

So tell us why whites wouldn't be better off without blacks?


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth would be better off without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell us why whites wouldn't be better off without blacks?
Click to expand...


"Us"? You are all alone, loser. Tell ME why the earth wouldn't be better off without you.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth would be better off without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell us why whites wouldn't be better off without blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Us"? You are all alone, loser. Tell ME why the earth wouldn't be better off without you.
Click to expand...

We noticed that you didn't dispute that white would be better off without blacks. So you must agree.


----------



## Unkotare

BillyP said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth would be better off without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell us why whites wouldn't be better off without blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Us"? You are all alone, loser. Tell ME why the earth wouldn't be better off without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We noticed that you didn't dispute that white would be better off without blacks. So you must agree.
Click to expand...



I noticed that you and your imaginary friend didn't dispute that the earth would be better off without YOU, so you must agree.


The medicine isn't going to help unless you take it, headcase.


----------



## katsteve2012

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth would be better off without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tell us why whites wouldn't be better off without blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Us"? You are all alone, loser. Tell ME why the earth wouldn't be better off without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We noticed that you didn't dispute that white would be better off without blacks. So you must agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that you and your imaginary friend didn't dispute that the earth would be better off without YOU, so you must agree.
> 
> 
> The medicine isn't going to help unless you take it, headcase.
Click to expand...


----------



## BillyP

Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.


----------



## Huey

whites would be safer,without Blacks.


----------



## Friends

BillyP said:


> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.





Huey said:


> whites would be safer,without Blacks.



Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.

The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.

The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.

If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle. 

One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."


----------



## Statistikhengst

Racists are just plain old sad.  Not only are they unbelievably stupid and ignorant,  they are also completely bereft of heart and soul.  They are like ugly golems,  dotting the American landscape here and there.  Some claim that racists are good housepets, but I find that an insult to dogs,  cats and birds worldwide. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Friends

Statistikhengst said:


> Racists are just plain old sad.  Not only are they unbelievably stupid and ignorant,  they are also completely bereft of heart and soul.  They are like ugly golems,  dotting the American landscape here and there.  Some claim that racists are good housepets, but I find that an insult to dogs,  cats and birds worldwide.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Those who respond to facts with invective are worse than sad. They are pathetic. 

I am what you would call a "racist." How am I ignorant? What is it that I do not know, but if I knew would change my opinion of the Negro race? 

What have I said that is not true? Where is there anywhere on earth a well functioning black majority country? Where is there any scientific evidence that the black and the white races are genetically equivalent? Why is black behavior so much worse than it was before the civil rights legislation was signed? Why, despite much more money being spent on public education, has black academic performance hardly improved at all?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Friends said:


> Those who respond to facts with invective are worse than sad. They are pathetic.
> 
> I am what you would call a "racist." How am I ignorant? What is it that I do not know, but if I knew would change my opinion of the Negro race?
> 
> What have I said that is not true? Where is there anywhere on earth a well functioning black majority country? Where is there any scientific evidence that the black and the white races are genetically equivalent? Why is black behavior so much worse than it was before the civil rights legislation was signed? Why, despite much more money being spent on public education, has black academic performance hardly improved at all?


Oh,  that's simple.  Everything you said is untrue and not one whit of it is based in fact.  Minorities of all stripes have contributed immensely to the fabric of our Union, and in every field.  Without blacks,  latinos,  asians,  pacific islanders,  american indians,  middle-easterners,  and though they are not a race,  jews - our culture and our technological prowess would not be what it is.  The beautiful thing about our wonderful American system is that we can laugh our asses off over worthless pos idiots like you! ! And I'm pretty sure that Conservative friends of mine will stop by to wish you a hearty "fuck you" as well.  I do love the 1st Amendment! !

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Friends

Statistikhengst said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who respond to facts with invective are worse than sad. They are pathetic.
> 
> I am what you would call a "racist." How am I ignorant? What is it that I do not know, but if I knew would change my opinion of the Negro race?
> 
> What have I said that is not true? Where is there anywhere on earth a well functioning black majority country? Where is there any scientific evidence that the black and the white races are genetically equivalent? Why is black behavior so much worse than it was before the civil rights legislation was signed? Why, despite much more money being spent on public education, has black academic performance hardly improved at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,  that's simple.  Everything you said is untrue and not one whit of it is based in fact.  Minorities of all stripes have contributed immensely to the fabric of our Union, and in every field.  Without blacks,  latinos,  asians,  pacific islanders,  american indians,  middle-easterners,  and though they are not a race,  jews - our culture and our technological prowess would not be what it is.  The beautiful thing about our wonderful American system is that we can laugh our asses off over worthless pos idiots like you! ! And I'm pretty sure that Conservative friends of mine will stop by to wish you a hearty "fuck you" as well.  I do love the 1st Amendment! !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
I readily acknowledge the achievements and contributions of Jews and Orientals. 

In the past blacks performed unskilled labor, but the introduction of automation makes this less important. We have machines that pick cotton. We have machines that shine shoes. 

What a very small minority of talented blacks have contributed athletically and in entertainment does not compensate for the high cost of black crime, and the slightly lower cost of supporting illegitimate black children on welfare. 

Your resort to crude insults does not intimidate me. It demonstrates that you cannot refute what I am saying rationally.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Friends said:


> I readily acknowledge the achievements and contributions of Jews and Orientals.
> 
> In the past blacks performed unskilled labor, but the introduction of automation makes this less important. We have machines that pick cotton. We have machines that shine shoes.
> 
> What a very small minority of talented blacks have contributed athletically and in entertainment does not compensate for the high cost of black crime, and the slightly lower cost of supporting illegitimate black children on welfare.
> 
> Your resort to crude insults does not intimidate me. It demonstrates that you cannot refute what I am saying rationally.


No.  It shows what an absolute fuckwad douchebag you are revealing with such ignorant commentary.  There have been black scientists,  inventors,  engineers,  war heroes,  classical composers,  you name it' since BEFORE reconstruction.  But your hateful and fascist-like ignorance is almost fun to laugh at.  Slow day at Stormfront,  eh?

And now' you disgusting excuse for a turd,  you go on ignore.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Racists are such unbelievably whining pussies.  And fun to laugh at! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
Click to expand...


This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time. 

Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here. 
You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.

If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.

Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.


----------



## BillyP

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
Click to expand...

If all the whites left the US, you'd probably have to rename it Africa II, or something like that. It would be a race to the bottom with the other Africa.


----------



## katsteve2012

BillyP said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all the whites left the US, you'd probably have to rename it Africa II, or something like that. It would be a race to the bottom with the other Africa.
Click to expand...


The whites who have contribute to making America a great country would not leave, nor would those of every race who have individually, however the exit of the bottom rung like the one who started this thread, and all of the ones who are wasting time speculating about this absurd fantasy would not be missed for a minute.


----------



## Friends

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
Click to expand...

 
What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left. 

Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Just plain old sad. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left.
> 
> Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.
Click to expand...




Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left.
> 
> Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left.
> 
> Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left.
> 
> Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left.
> 
> Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.
Click to expand...




Only one way to find out if you (individually) would be missed. That's why there are planes, trains and automobiles.

Happy trails.


----------



## Unkotare

Friends said:


> We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. ...




What is all this "we" and "us" shit, loser? Who the fuck told you that you speak for anyone but your own worthless self? Nobody would be "lost" without a fucking weakling like you, so stop pretending and fix your own (glaring) personal shortcomings.


----------



## BillyP

Unkotare said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is all this "we" and "us" shit, loser? Who the fuck told you that you speak for anyone but your own worthless self? Nobody would be "lost" without a fucking weakling like you, so stop pretending and fix your own (glaring) personal shortcomings.
Click to expand...

Friends is right, WE don't need nignags. We as in the people who don't need bumberclydes. UncleTard may need some darks, but WE don't.


----------



## Friends

Unkotare said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth would be better off without you. That's pretty obvious.
Click to expand...


The US Message Board would be better off without you. You have nothing to contribute to important discussions but invective.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> If they have jobs they will get off welfare themselves.  If anyone catches any bullets there are plenty of Black doctors and nurses that can take them out. We were the first doctors so what makes you think it would be an issue?


 
The only time I have ever seen a black doctor was in a Hollywood movie, or a television program.


----------



## Friends

BillyP said:


> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.


 
Count yourself lucky. Most black doctors owe their positions to affirmative action.


----------



## Friends

Huey said:


> Blacks would be better off without cowardly white cops.


 
Blacks have more reason to fear black criminals than white police men.


----------



## Friends

BillyP said:


> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.


 
Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed. 

They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have jobs they will get off welfare themselves.  If anyone catches any bullets there are plenty of Black doctors and nurses that can take them out. We were the first doctors so what makes you think it would be an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I have ever seen a black doctor was in a Hollywood movie, or a television program.
Click to expand...


That's your problem not mine.  You havent seen a lot of things in your life. Hard to do that living in a basement.


----------



## Unkotare

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would be better off without blacks. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth would be better off without you. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US Message Board would be better off without you. ...
Click to expand...


I'm sure you'd rather have it a private party for you and cowardly idiots like yourself, but there are still some decent human beings left, you worthless cur.


----------



## Unkotare

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have jobs they will get off welfare themselves.  If anyone catches any bullets there are plenty of Black doctors and nurses that can take them out. We were the first doctors so what makes you think it would be an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I have ever seen a black doctor was in a Hollywood movie, or a television program.
Click to expand...



Liar.


----------



## JQPublic1

Friends said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off without cowardly white cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have more reason to fear black criminals than white police men.
Click to expand...

 And White cops have more reason to fear White criminals than Black ones!


----------



## Rikurzhen

katsteve2012 said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all the whites left the US, you'd probably have to rename it Africa II, or something like that. It would be a race to the bottom with the other Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The whites who have contribute to making America a great country would not leave*, nor would those of every race who have individually, however the exit of the bottom rung like the one who started this thread, and all of the ones who are wasting time speculating about this absurd fantasy would not be missed for a minute.
Click to expand...


That's a toss up, actually. On the one hand look at how those whites live, in white exclusive neighborhoods so they can send their kids to lilly-white schools. They live insulated lives. On the other hand if they left they'd have to abandon access to a servant class. This mostly applies to Hispanics these days because nice white ladies feel very guilty about having black servants, weird symbolism and so they bypass that by hiring Hispanic, thus actually harming the prospects of low skilled blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
Click to expand...


Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.


----------



## JQPublic1

Friends said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be impotent! What man wouldn't be proud to be "highly sexed" and able to do something about it?" As long as its legal and between consenting adults...fine. But since you brought it up..let's take a look at  see if Blacks are taking your advise. I know it's short notice but it seems they caught on rather quickly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange bars are for the year 2010. Comparing those orange bars you can see that the Black birth rate has declined precipitously since 1990 and is a mere 4 points above the White rate per 1000. Hispanics have taken the lead! Aren't you happy, chuckles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be changing. African immigrants are the most educated group in America and the UK! Perhaps we need to increase their immigration quotas, after all we do want the brightest minds on earth to be Americans, don't we? Heh heh heh!
Click to expand...


----------



## JQPublic1

Friends said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that I've been to hospitals quite a bit and have yet to see a black doctor. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count yourself lucky. Most black doctors owe their positions to affirmative action.
Click to expand...


If that makes them as talented as Dr. Ben Carson or Vivien Thomas, I'd rather have them diagnosing me than some closet bigot who pretends to be politically correct while giving me substandard care!


----------



## JQPublic1

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left.
> 
> Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.
Click to expand...

I don't agree with you. America would go on without Whites. Bu,t in case it didn't, humanity may be the worst for it but the earth's ecological systems would benefit greatly. The earth would thrive once again!


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites would still be better off without blacks. Nobody can demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whites would be safer,without Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If all the blacks left the United States the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the high cost of a criminal justice system adequate to keep blacks under control.
> 
> The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be safe to live in again. Public transportation would be safe. Whites would be able to walk to work. The United States would be less dependent on automobile transportation. The consumption of gasoline would decline.
> 
> The downtown areas of our cities would be known for atmospheric taverns and restaurants, theaters, book stores and used book stores, museums and art galleries, and other aspects of civilization. One would hear the sound of children playing safely, rather than the sound of gun fire and police sirens.
> 
> If all the whites left the United States, American civilization would collapse. Blacks have never been able to create a viable society. They have never been able to maintain one when it was given to them. Look at the mess they have made of Haiti. Look at the mess they are making of Zimbabwe and Detroit. Everywhere those people go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> One should think of this whenever whites are expected to feel guilty about "white skin privilege," and whenever black inadequacies are blamed on "systematic racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb ass thread, but I have a little time to kill before Sunday kick off time.
> 
> Why would American civilization collapse? Blacks are not the only minority here.
> You should know that unless you are you a blind, deaf mute.
> 
> If whites left, there would still be a plethora of other minorities that would remain.
> 
> Life would not change for those here. To think otherwise, is just self serving, self promoting arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that whites owe blacks nothing. We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. There simply are not enough Orientals and East  Asians to take over if we left.
> 
> Hispanics have lower crime rates and higher average IQ's than blacks, but they have higher crime rates and lower average IQ's than whites, Orientals, and East Asians. A United States of America populated exclusively with blacks, Hispanics, and American Indians would decline to Latin American levels, and perhaps below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with you. America would go on without Whites. Bu,t in case it didn't, humanity may be the worst for it but the earth's ecological systems would benefit greatly. The earth would thrive once again!
Click to expand...


Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.


The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.
Click to expand...

Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.


----------



## Asclepias

Basically any group of people with more melanin than white people would be better off without whites. Their documented history speaks for itself.  This idiotic hypocrisy has got to stop.  The most destructive, violence prone race on the face of the planet would give the rest of the inhabitants and the earth itself a break if they left for Mars tomorrow.


BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
Click to expand...


Evolved means to become better. Since you have a terrible gene pool and recessive traits you have not evolved. You just look and act differently and because of that you are more aggressive and violent which has led the world to the point of having the capability of blowing itself up.  We can tell you have never ventured out of your trailer park because their are areas in Africa that have 10x better living conditions than you could ever afford.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.
Click to expand...

We are proud. We built this country for free.  White people just benefited from that and the white AA imposed for 350 years of this countries existence.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are proud. We built this country for free.  White people just benefited from that and the white AA imposed for 350 years of this countries existence.
Click to expand...

So the blacks in ferguson were showing pride in the US?


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are proud. We built this country for free.  White people just benefited from that and the white AA imposed for 350 years of this countries existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the blacks in ferguson were showing pride in the US?
Click to expand...


You must be upset to deflect so obviously.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are proud. We built this country for free.  White people just benefited from that and the white AA imposed for 350 years of this countries existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the blacks in ferguson were showing pride in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be upset to deflect so obviously.
Click to expand...

You can't even answer my question. Noob.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are proud. We built this country for free.  White people just benefited from that and the white AA imposed for 350 years of this countries existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the blacks in ferguson were showing pride in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be upset to deflect so obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even answer my question. Noob.
Click to expand...


No need to answer irrelevant questions from feral monkeys like you.


----------



## JQPublic1

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be better off if they had pride for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men would be better off if they had something to be proud of besides being highly sexed.
> 
> They look good on the basketball court and the dance floor. They are unimpressive when the test scores come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men are proud of being more manly in every aspect besides just the most important one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are proud. We built this country for free.  White people just benefited from that and the white AA imposed for 350 years of this countries existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the blacks in ferguson were showing pride in the US?
Click to expand...


Do you mean the blacks involved in Ferguson vs Plessy?


----------



## sealybobo

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



Listening on NPR to the situation in Africa I was thinking today, why does the USA have to step in?  Don't the countries in Africa have doctors and governments of their own?


----------



## JQPublic1

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
Click to expand...

That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.


----------



## BillyP

JQPublic1 said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
Click to expand...

It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men should be proud of America. Have some respect and pride for their country.
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud. We built this country for free.  White people just benefited from that and the white AA imposed for 350 years of this countries existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the blacks in ferguson were showing pride in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be upset to deflect so obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even answer my question. Noob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to answer irrelevant questions from feral monkeys like you.
Click to expand...

You must be looking in a mirror.


----------



## JQPublic1

BillyP said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
Click to expand...

 unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.


----------



## BillyP

JQPublic1 said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
Click to expand...

I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.


----------



## JQPublic1

BillyP said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
Click to expand...

 I think there may be some fundamental differences in who you and I think belong to a specific race. 
Skin color, hair type,  physiognomy and national origins are not reliable predictors of race.

Middle Easterners, for example,  resemble mulattoes . I've seen enough of them up close to realize  the mutative process that transformed them retained many of the  black African attributes from which they sprang. That observance is consistent with the biblical history of  the eponymous Ham.
From that perspective the contributions of Africans to civilization, past and present, is far broader in scope than you can imagine.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
Click to expand...

They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
Click to expand...


 Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
Click to expand...


I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> 
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
Click to expand...


  What a dumbass dodge.......


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
Click to expand...

Africa is a pretty big place with plenty of blacks.   A minority of them may live in mud huts but I doubt if that is universally true with the majority of Africans. What gives you the idea that is still true today if ever?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
Click to expand...



Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> 
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is a pretty big place with plenty of blacks.   A minority of them may live in mud huts but I doubt if that is universally true with the majority of Africans. What gives you the idea that is still true today if ever?
Click to expand...


  Some still live in mud huts and thats a fact. And who exactly invented the modern structures that most live in now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> 
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
Click to expand...


    Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> 
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is a pretty big place with plenty of blacks.   A minority of them may live in mud huts but I doubt if that is universally true with the majority of Africans. What gives you the idea that is still true today if ever?
Click to expand...



What this idiot doesn't understand is that mud huts have a natural air conditioning effect in hot climates.  Pure genius of Africans to come up with the concept. Modern air conditioning is a status symbol that Blacks had a hand in creating and improving. White people like Herewedontgoagain are too moronic to get this.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
Click to expand...

Whites didnt have the capacity to come up with mud huts because they lived in a cooler climate therefore it was not necessary. There are plenty of whites living in cardboard boxes though. Pick a state and you will find them.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is a pretty big place with plenty of blacks.   A minority of them may live in mud huts but I doubt if that is universally true with the majority of Africans. What gives you the idea that is still true today if ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some still live in mud huts and thats a fact. And who exactly invented the modern structures that most live in now?
Click to expand...



Black people invented them.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
Click to expand...


I'm Greek and my friends often make fun of us saying, "sure we invented democracy and all that other stuff but what have we done lately?".  

So civilization started in Africa but have they done in the last 20,000 years?  

And why can't they handle their own problems today like Ebola?  Why does America have to get involved?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on monkey boys part.  If the human race thrived and survived before white people came about what idiot would think Black people ( the first to walk the earth) would need white people for anything?  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The human race had to evolve away from black people to achieve anything worthwhile. That's obvious, just compare Africa and... anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lie is quite popular among the rank and file bigots...they tend to ignore the fact that civilization started in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Greek and my friends often make fun of us saying, "sure we invented democracy and all that other stuff but what have we done lately?".
> 
> So civilization started in Africa but have they done in the last 20,000 years?
> 
> And why can't they handle their own problems today like Ebola?  Why does America have to get involved?
Click to expand...


Thats too bad you buy into what other people think is relevant or not considering your heritage. Actually Greece did little more than learn from Africa. Africa did a lot of things like invent steel and used antibiotics. There is a whole list of things Africa has done but you wouldnt know because you were educated by white people intent on maintaining the illusion of white supremacy.


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
Click to expand...


I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
Click to expand...


    Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
Click to expand...

That's a rather weak response.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
Click to expand...

Yes there is a big difference.  Something is wrong with a culture that allows its members to live in such squalor while the rest of the people have nice accommodations. Its pretty damning commentary on cultures led by whites. In the places with mud huts everyone has a home.


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a rather weak response.
Click to expand...


Whites like him are so insecure about their place in the world. I'm starting to think its an inherited trait from the cave man days.  They are so violent and hypocritical and feel the need to make everyone believe whites are superior.  That has fueled their need to try and destroy other cultures and use what they feel is inferior methods as the rationale.  However its catching up to them. That and their recessive gene pool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a rather weak response.
Click to expand...


   Hardly,homelessness is not a standard for America,while mud huts are in africa are.
     You're comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a big difference.  Something is wrong with a culture that allows its members to live in such squalor while the rest of the people have nice accommodations. Its pretty damning commentary on cultures led by whites. In the places with mud huts everyone has a home.
Click to expand...


     Your replies get more convoluted every time you post.
You better get yourself back to africa and get yourself a mud hut if you think it's so great. With any luck you can get yourself a nice case of Ebola so you'll really fit in.
     Then you can stop by the local witch doctor and have him shake a dead chicken over you. They've made some incredible advances with dead chickens in the last five thousand years...be sure and bring some goats as payment for your medical care.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Wow, the racism is so thick on this thread, I could spread it on about a million sandwiches.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> \
> Thats too bad you buy into what other people think is relevant or not considering your heritage. Actually Greece did little more than learn from Africa. Africa did a lot of things like invent steel and used antibiotics. There is a whole list of things Africa has done but you wouldnt know because you were educated by white people intent on maintaining the illusion of white supremacy.


"The earliest known production of steel is a piece of ironware excavated from an archaeological site in Anatolia (Kaman-Kalehoyuk) and is about 4,000 years old"

Timeline of materials technology - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Steel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> What this idiot doesn't understand is that mud huts have a natural air conditioning effect in hot climates.  Pure genius of Africans to come up with the concept. Modern air conditioning is a status symbol that Blacks had a hand in creating and improving. White people like Herewedontgoagain are too moronic to get this.


So Africans live in mud huts out of choice? Are they starving out of choice as well?


----------



## Youch

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



Left? 

No, I don't like those two questions.  They maketh no sense to moi.

Whenever I hear "blacks" "complain" about "whites" I remind myself of two things:

1.  I am reminded of the of our pathetic education and political situation, heavily distorted each.
2.  That racism has existed ever sense homo sapiens met and eradicated homo erectus.

But then again, your mileage may vary.....


----------



## JQPublic1

Youch said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left?
> 
> No, I don't like those two questions.  They maketh no sense to moi.
> 
> Whenever I hear "blacks" "complain" about "whites" I remind myself of two things:
> 
> 1.  I am reminded of the of our pathetic education and political situation, heavily distorted each.
> 2.  That racism has existed ever sense homo sapiens met and eradicated homo erectus.
> 
> But then again, your mileage may vary.....
Click to expand...



You don't really believe that Homo Erectus was eradicated by Homo Sapiens do you? If you do, that tells me what side of the bell curve you are on: the lower left .


----------



## Youch

JQPublic1 said:


> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left?
> 
> No, I don't like those two questions.  They maketh no sense to moi.
> 
> Whenever I hear "blacks" "complain" about "whites" I remind myself of two things:
> 
> 1.  I am reminded of the of our pathetic education and political situation, heavily distorted each.
> 2.  That racism has existed ever sense homo sapiens met and eradicated homo erectus.
> 
> But then again, your mileage may vary.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really believe that Homo Erectus was eradicated by Homo Sapiens do you? If you do, that tells me what side of the bell curve you are on: the lower left .
Click to expand...


Shallowness is pervasive, I agree. 

There is strong evidence that both "species" of humanoid  existed at the same time, and that one might have extinguished the other.

This is the prevailing body of data.

While watching the Kardashians, you might find yourself in a position of disagreement.

That is fine.

But it ignores the larger point being made.  Which is common.

Care to discuss the topic?  Got a point of view about the idiocy of "leaving"???


----------



## JQPublic1

Youch said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left?
> 
> No, I don't like those two questions.  They maketh no sense to moi.
> 
> Whenever I hear "blacks" "complain" about "whites" I remind myself of two things:
> 
> 1.  I am reminded of the of our pathetic education and political situation, heavily distorted each.
> 2.  That racism has existed ever sense homo sapiens met and eradicated homo erectus.
> 
> But then again, your mileage may vary.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really believe that Homo Erectus was eradicated by Homo Sapiens do you? If you do, that tells me what side of the bell curve you are on: the lower left .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shallowness is pervasive, I agree.
> 
> There is strong evidence that both "species" of humanoid  existed at the same time, and that one might have extinguished the other.
> 
> This is the prevailing body of data.
> 
> While watching the Kardashians, you might find yourself in a position of disagreement.
> 
> That is fine.
> 
> But it ignores the larger point being made.  Which is common.
> 
> Care to discuss the topic?  Got a point of view about the idiocy of "leaving"???
Click to expand...

You came barging in here with a bold statement, you ought to be able to provide a link backing it up. It makes no sense to debate with someone who makes things up like you currently have.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



I think that Blacks would have more peace if there were no Whites on the planet.

Peace.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a big difference.  Something is wrong with a culture that allows its members to live in such squalor while the rest of the people have nice accommodations. Its pretty damning commentary on cultures led by whites. In the places with mud huts everyone has a home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your replies get more convoluted every time you post.
> You better get yourself back to africa and get yourself a mud hut if you think it's so great. With any luck you can get yourself a nice case of Ebola so you'll really fit in.
> Then you can stop by the local witch doctor and have him shake a dead chicken over you. They've made some incredible advances with dead chickens in the last five thousand years...be sure and bring some goats as payment for your medical care.
Click to expand...

I love your frustration. You got dumb theory handed back to your dumb ass. You feral cave apes cant handle the truth.  What you think of a mud hut has no bearing to the original people of this planet. Silly white boy.


----------



## Youch

JQPublic1 said:


> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left?
> 
> No, I don't like those two questions.  They maketh no sense to moi.
> 
> Whenever I hear "blacks" "complain" about "whites" I remind myself of two things:
> 
> 1.  I am reminded of the of our pathetic education and political situation, heavily distorted each.
> 2.  That racism has existed ever sense homo sapiens met and eradicated homo erectus.
> 
> But then again, your mileage may vary.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really believe that Homo Erectus was eradicated by Homo Sapiens do you? If you do, that tells me what side of the bell curve you are on: the lower left .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shallowness is pervasive, I agree.
> 
> There is strong evidence that both "species" of humanoid  existed at the same time, and that one might have extinguished the other.
> 
> This is the prevailing body of data.
> 
> While watching the Kardashians, you might find yourself in a position of disagreement.
> 
> That is fine.
> 
> But it ignores the larger point being made.  Which is common.
> 
> Care to discuss the topic?  Got a point of view about the idiocy of "leaving"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You came barging in here with a bold statement, you ought to be able to provide a link backing it up. It makes no sense to debate with someone who makes things up like you currently have.
Click to expand...


Barging in?  I think you spend too much time staring at your cell phone.  This is a forum.  People read it and respond.  That is all I did.

The issue is/was racism.  You care to argue the fact that it has always existed?

As to my example of coexistence....I don't recall where or when I learned of it (not relevant), but obviously the evolutionary tree is not linear and various hominoids lived concurrently.  If you want to start another thread on the topic, I'd be happy to participate, learn and research.  Nevertheless, racism has existed since ever-since.  Just has peace has never existed.


----------



## katsteve2012

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may have started there, but black people took their civilization nowhere, they still live in mud huts. It took evolving away from black people to get anything serious going.
> 
> 
> 
> unwittingly, you may have undercut the theme of your own prejudices. Without blacks initiating civilization and, ostensibly, engendering the White race itself, neither this op or this conversation  would be  taking place. Try not to forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't dispute that. It's just that the black race didn't do much with their head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is a pretty big place with plenty of blacks.   A minority of them may live in mud huts but I doubt if that is universally true with the majority of Africans. What gives you the idea that is still true today if ever?
Click to expand...



Didn't you know JQ? He saw a picture in National Geographic, so therefore it's the gospel. 

Lol!


----------



## katsteve2012

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Blacks would have more peace if there were no Whites on the planet.
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...


Why would you make that statement? Peace comes from within and is something that we reward ourselves with. To allow the presence or absence of anyone to influence your peace is giving them control over you.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> Thats too bad you buy into what other people think is relevant or not considering your heritage. Actually Greece did little more than learn from Africa. Africa did a lot of things like invent steel and used antibiotics. There is a whole list of things Africa has done but you wouldnt know because you were educated by white people intent on maintaining the illusion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> "The earliest known production of steel is a piece of ironware excavated from an archaeological site in Anatolia (Kaman-Kalehoyuk) and is about 4,000 years old"
> 
> Timeline of materials technology - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Steel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



*Were you too stupid to continue to read, which would have disproved your assertion or are you simply intellectually dishonest??

independently, iron was produced in Sub-Saharan Africa, in today's Nigeria, at the same time.

Amongst the oldest iron objects discovered so far, there are a pearl of meteoric iron found in an Egyptian tomb, 5,200 years old; and a knife blade of terrestrial iron found in the Khufu's pyramid.*

How Did Ancient People Discover the Iron - Softpedia


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this idiot doesn't understand is that mud huts have a natural air conditioning effect in hot climates.  Pure genius of Africans to come up with the concept. Modern air conditioning is a status symbol that Blacks had a hand in creating and improving. White people like Herewedontgoagain are too moronic to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> So Africans live in mud huts out of choice? Are they starving out of choice as well?
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did plenty. You would still be in caves if we had not have done the hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
Click to expand...


Actually, no one should dodge your obvious display of ignorance.
You ignorantly are on this forum crowing the stupidity that Africans living in mud huts is some sign of inferiority.
Only those with minimal education would trumpet such nonsense.

Many Africans live in mud huts for the simplest of reasons.
They remain naturally cool inside.

A shelter is needed only for the night, against the cold and as shelter from wild animals. There has never been a need to invest as heavily in shelter as has been done in Europe for example. Strictly speaking, there was rarely a situation in Africa where lack of shelter would have been life-threatening. In many African cultures, nomads, hunters, warriors and messengers were often away from home for long periods without having shelter.

Because they were low-cost, huts were also very flexible. One could build a homestead of huts: one for cooking, another for sleeping, another for receiving visitors, and so on. Every time one needed a new hut, one simply built one.

Huts are very comfortable and exactly right for many parts of Africa. This is mainly because of the building materials used. Both clay and grass are good insulators, but are porous, and so allow a free flow of air. It is often very hot during the afternoons in Africa. The hut remains cool and is a welcome resting place. At night, when temperatures fall, the hut retains its daytime temperature, keeping the inhabitants warm.


Recently, an architectural team in Switzerland has 'discovered' the virtues of clay as a building material. Clay is a strong, durable material that is easy to work with. Applied correctly, it can be used to build structures that are stable, durable and aesthetic without necessitating the use of paint and cement. Most important of all, clay is healthy. It has now been proven that clay filters out toxins from the environment. Modern building materials like cements, paint, fillers and metals release toxins that compromise human health and well-being. A building made of clay or mud is completely eco-friendly, provided the initial source was safe.

*The Africans knew that a long time ago. *


Article Source: Why the Africans Live in Huts

So by all means, continue to showplace your arrogance based on ignorance.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

katsteve2012 said:


> Why would you make that statement? Peace comes from within and is something that we reward ourselves with. To allow the presence or absence of anyone to influence your peace is giving them control over you.



False.  If you are walking down the street and someone just starts randomly shooting a firearm, that person is disturbing your peace and must be dealt with before you can return to peace.


----------



## katsteve2012

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you make that statement? Peace comes from within and is something that we reward ourselves with. To allow the presence or absence of anyone to influence your peace is giving them control over you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  If you are walking down the street and someone just starts randomly shooting a firearm, that person is disturbing your peace and must be dealt with before you can return to peace.
Click to expand...


But what are the odds of that actually happening? If you live in fear of a random event, it seems to me that you are uneccesarily forfeiting mental peace.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

katsteve2012 said:


> But what are the odds of that actually happening? If you live in fear of a random event, it seems to me that you are uneccesarily forfeiting mental peace.



I said nothing of living in fear that that will happen.  I said that if something like that does happen your peace will be disturbed (from an outside source.)  People do walk into random places and just start shooting strangers.


----------



## Friends

Statistikhengst said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, race has nothing to do with anyone becoming a good doctor. only dedication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is something called Affirmative Action Stigma. It's real and it's widely applied. *The public knows full well that unqualified blacks are given preferences and have their hands held in medical school. *So when a new patient has only one piece of evidence before him when he meets the new doctor, that the doctor is black, they'd be wise to find a new doctor.
> 
> This stigma does a lot of harm to the few capable physicians who actually earned their way into medical school in fair competition. They get unfairly tarnished as being incompetents. The stigma also works to protect the public by sending patients to physicians who earned their credentials fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism in action. Carry on, let the world see your racist ass in action.
Click to expand...

 
Those who describe the deficiencies of blacks can only be called racists. They cannot be called liars.


----------



## Friends

Yarddog said:


> Black people are just as capable of making fine doctors as well as anyone else.


 
That simply is not true at all. The average IQ for a white person in the United States is 100. The average IQ for an Oriental in the United States is 106. The average IQ for a black person  is 85. That pushes the IQ bell curve for blacks to the left, and means that a very small percentage have the IQ power to make adequate doctors.


----------



## Friends

Statistikhengst said:


> It's a study from 2001, conducted before 2001!
> 
> That information is long outdated!
> 
> Jesus, have you racists no shame?!?!?
> 
> http://www.ceousa.org/attachments/article/653/MDMED.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMBARGOED
> UNTIL
> April 3, 2001
Click to expand...

 
Blacks should be ashamed. They should be ashamed of their low average IQ's, and their high rates of crime and illegitimacy.


----------



## Friends

Statistikhengst said:


> No.  It shows what an absolute fuckwad douchebag you are revealing with such ignorant commentary.  There have been black scientists,  inventors,  engineers,  war heroes,  classical composers,  you name it' since BEFORE reconstruction.  But your hateful and fascist-like ignorance is almost fun to laugh at.  Slow day at Stormfront,  eh?
> 
> And now' you disgusting excuse for a turd,  you go on ignore.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



What did I say that is not true?

There have been very few "black scientists,  inventors,  engineers,  war heroes,  classical composers."

There have been very many big fat, stupid black women having one illegitimate child after another by one fly by night lover after another. Then those ugly, three hundred pound monstrosities expect white tax payers to support their horrid little monsters on welfare.


----------



## katsteve2012

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what are the odds of that actually happening? If you live in fear of a random event, it seems to me that you are uneccesarily forfeiting mental peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing of living in fear that that will happen.  I said that if something like that does happen your peace will be disturbed (from an outside source.)  People do walk into random places and just start shooting strangers.
Click to expand...


Ok. I think I understand what you are saying. You are looking more at the "possibility" or "potential" for your peace being disturbed, as opposed to a genuine threat.


----------



## Friends

Unkotare said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is all this "we" and "us" shit, loser? Who the fuck told you that you speak for anyone but your own worthless self? Nobody would be "lost" without a fucking weakling like you, so stop pretending and fix your own (glaring) personal shortcomings.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is all this "we" and "us" shit, loser? Who the fuck told you that you speak for anyone but your own worthless self? Nobody would be "lost" without a fucking weakling like you, so stop pretending and fix your own (glaring) personal shortcomings.
Click to expand...

 
You know that what I say is true, don't you? So does everybody else.


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are just as capable of making fine doctors as well as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That simply is not true at all. The average IQ for a white person in the United States is 100. The average IQ for an Oriental in the United States is 106. The average IQ for a black person  is 85. That pushes the IQ bell curve for blacks to the left, and means that a very small percentage have the IQ power to make adequate doctors.
Click to expand...


Actually for those of us who live with and comprehend facts can accurately come to a conclusion different from the one pushed by an agenda by folk like you.
The iq test you like to throw out is but one of many so called tests of intelligence.
Not surprisingly the iq tests that refute your claim our routinely ignored by the folk clinging to the white superiority clap trap.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

katsteve2012 said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what are the odds of that actually happening? If you live in fear of a random event, it seems to me that you are uneccesarily forfeiting mental peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing of living in fear that that will happen.  I said that if something like that does happen your peace will be disturbed (from an outside source.)  People do walk into random places and just start shooting strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. I think I understand what you are saying. You are looking more at the "possibility" or "potential" for your peace being disturbed, as opposed to a genuine threat.
Click to expand...


No, I am saying that if you are walking down the street or sitting in a restaurant and someone just starts firing a firearm randomly, your peace would be disturbed until the situation is changed.


----------



## katsteve2012

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what are the odds of that actually happening? If you live in fear of a random event, it seems to me that you are uneccesarily forfeiting mental peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing of living in fear that that will happen.  I said that if something like that does happen your peace will be disturbed (from an outside source.)  People do walk into random places and just start shooting strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. I think I understand what you are saying. You are looking more at the "possibility" or "potential" for your peace being disturbed, as opposed to a genuine threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am saying that if you are walking down the street or sitting in a restaurant and someone just starts firing a firearm randomly, your peace would be disturbed until the situation is changed.
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what are the odds of that actually happening? If you live in fear of a random event, it seems to me that you are uneccesarily forfeiting mental peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing of living in fear that that will happen.  I said that if something like that does happen your peace will be disturbed (from an outside source.)  People do walk into random places and just start shooting strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. I think I understand what you are saying. You are looking more at the "possibility" or "potential" for your peace being disturbed, as opposed to a genuine threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am saying that if you are walking down the street or sitting in a restaurant and someone just starts firing a firearm randomly, your peace would be disturbed until the situation is changed.
Click to expand...


Of course that's true, but how does that relate to "Black people having


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this idiot doesn't understand is that mud huts have a natural air conditioning effect in hot climates.  Pure genius of Africans to come up with the concept. Modern air conditioning is a status symbol that Blacks had a hand in creating and improving. White people like Herewedontgoagain are too moronic to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> So Africans live in mud huts out of choice? Are they starving out of choice as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Than why do blacks still live in mud huts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no one should dodge your obvious display of ignorance.
> You ignorantly are on this forum crowing the stupidity that Africans living in mud huts is some sign of inferiority.
> Only those with minimal education would trumpet such nonsense.
> 
> Many Africans live in mud huts for the simplest of reasons.
> They remain naturally cool inside.
> 
> A shelter is needed only for the night, against the cold and as shelter from wild animals. There has never been a need to invest as heavily in shelter as has been done in Europe for example. Strictly speaking, there was rarely a situation in Africa where lack of shelter would have been life-threatening. In many African cultures, nomads, hunters, warriors and messengers were often away from home for long periods without having shelter.
> 
> Because they were low-cost, huts were also very flexible. One could build a homestead of huts: one for cooking, another for sleeping, another for receiving visitors, and so on. Every time one needed a new hut, one simply built one.
> 
> Huts are very comfortable and exactly right for many parts of Africa. This is mainly because of the building materials used. Both clay and grass are good insulators, but are porous, and so allow a free flow of air. It is often very hot during the afternoons in Africa. The hut remains cool and is a welcome resting place. At night, when temperatures fall, the hut retains its daytime temperature, keeping the inhabitants warm.
> 
> 
> Recently, an architectural team in Switzerland has 'discovered' the virtues of clay as a building material. Clay is a strong, durable material that is easy to work with. Applied correctly, it can be used to build structures that are stable, durable and aesthetic without necessitating the use of paint and cement. Most important of all, clay is healthy. It has now been proven that clay filters out toxins from the environment. Modern building materials like cements, paint, fillers and metals release toxins that compromise human health and well-being. A building made of clay or mud is completely eco-friendly, provided the initial source was safe.
> 
> *The Africans knew that a long time ago. *
> 
> 
> Article Source: Why the Africans Live in Huts
> 
> So by all means, continue to showplace your arrogance based on ignorance.
Click to expand...


 So they'd take a pass on A/Ced mud huts?


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

katsteve2012 said:


> Of course that's true, but how does that relate to "Black people having



White people can do things that disturb the peace of Blacks and they do do things that disturb the peace of Blacks, like using racial slurs.  I think that the whole planet would be better off if no Whites were on the planet.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this idiot doesn't understand is that mud huts have a natural air conditioning effect in hot climates.  Pure genius of Africans to come up with the concept. Modern air conditioning is a status symbol that Blacks had a hand in creating and improving. White people like Herewedontgoagain are too moronic to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> So Africans live in mud huts out of choice? Are they starving out of choice as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no one should dodge your obvious display of ignorance.
> You ignorantly are on this forum crowing the stupidity that Africans living in mud huts is some sign of inferiority.
> Only those with minimal education would trumpet such nonsense.
> 
> Many Africans live in mud huts for the simplest of reasons.
> They remain naturally cool inside.
> 
> A shelter is needed only for the night, against the cold and as shelter from wild animals. There has never been a need to invest as heavily in shelter as has been done in Europe for example. Strictly speaking, there was rarely a situation in Africa where lack of shelter would have been life-threatening. In many African cultures, nomads, hunters, warriors and messengers were often away from home for long periods without having shelter.
> 
> Because they were low-cost, huts were also very flexible. One could build a homestead of huts: one for cooking, another for sleeping, another for receiving visitors, and so on. Every time one needed a new hut, one simply built one.
> 
> Huts are very comfortable and exactly right for many parts of Africa. This is mainly because of the building materials used. Both clay and grass are good insulators, but are porous, and so allow a free flow of air. It is often very hot during the afternoons in Africa. The hut remains cool and is a welcome resting place. At night, when temperatures fall, the hut retains its daytime temperature, keeping the inhabitants warm.
> 
> 
> Recently, an architectural team in Switzerland has 'discovered' the virtues of clay as a building material. Clay is a strong, durable material that is easy to work with. Applied correctly, it can be used to build structures that are stable, durable and aesthetic without necessitating the use of paint and cement. Most important of all, clay is healthy. It has now been proven that clay filters out toxins from the environment. Modern building materials like cements, paint, fillers and metals release toxins that compromise human health and well-being. A building made of clay or mud is completely eco-friendly, provided the initial source was safe.
> 
> *The Africans knew that a long time ago. *
> 
> 
> Article Source: Why the Africans Live in Huts
> 
> So by all means, continue to showplace your arrogance based on ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they'd take a pass on A/Ced mud huts?
Click to expand...


On it's face the question is incredibly stupid...aahhh...what more could one expect from you.
They may possibly  pass on the ac, it would make them uncomfortably cold.

Hopefully some measure of your intellectual dullness has been sharpened from reading the article...you can read can't you?


----------



## Unkotare

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is all this "we" and "us" shit, loser? Who the fuck told you that you speak for anyone but your own worthless self? Nobody would be "lost" without a fucking weakling like you, so stop pretending and fix your own (glaring) personal shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need blacks. We would be be better off without them. There is no reason for us to feel guilty about the circumstances blacks are in. We would be better off without them. They would be lost without us. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is all this "we" and "us" shit, loser? Who the fuck told you that you speak for anyone but your own worthless self? Nobody would be "lost" without a fucking weakling like you, so stop pretending and fix your own (glaring) personal shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that what I say is true, don't you? So does everybody else.
Click to expand...



You know you're a weak and worthless coward who speaks for no one but yourself, don't you? So does everyone else.


----------



## Yarddog

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that's true, but how does that relate to "Black people having
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people can do things that disturb the peace of Blacks and they do do things that disturb the peace of Blacks, like using racial slurs.  I think that the whole planet would be better off if no Whites were on the planet.
Click to expand...






Holy shit!  are you serious?        Black people do things that disurb the peace of Blacks all the time.  True that Whites do of course.  But the thing is, now I have seen Black people cause white people to get racist ideas, from actions against them. And it Happens in the Reverse all the time as well, which is why I always find this topic somewhat senseless when it comes to tearing each other apart. 
If racism is to ever end it will require people pointing out or finding, or talking about these things that we have in common in the world, to pull us together, unless you are happy going in a never ending circle.  Life was never meant to be peaceful except for some brief periods in it. just look at nature itself. Jesus Christ said "the poor will always be among you",  you live you have to die thats just the way it is.  But here in america, and ideally in the rest of the world evry person born should get a chance to make a life without being burdened by what his father did before him.  Now I realize that is nearly impossible for people with small minds and small hearts. But there are so many good people in the world, so many good things if you look for them. i dont know man with a comment like yours I think you need to go meditate for a while somewhere in a quiet place


----------



## Yarddog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this idiot doesn't understand is that mud huts have a natural air conditioning effect in hot climates.  Pure genius of Africans to come up with the concept. Modern air conditioning is a status symbol that Blacks had a hand in creating and improving. White people like Herewedontgoagain are too moronic to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> So Africans live in mud huts out of choice? Are they starving out of choice as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in a mud hut and I am Black.  Why do white people live in cardboard boxes in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass dodge.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no one should dodge your obvious display of ignorance.
> You ignorantly are on this forum crowing the stupidity that Africans living in mud huts is some sign of inferiority.
> Only those with minimal education would trumpet such nonsense.
> 
> Many Africans live in mud huts for the simplest of reasons.
> They remain naturally cool inside.
> 
> A shelter is needed only for the night, against the cold and as shelter from wild animals. There has never been a need to invest as heavily in shelter as has been done in Europe for example. Strictly speaking, there was rarely a situation in Africa where lack of shelter would have been life-threatening. In many African cultures, nomads, hunters, warriors and messengers were often away from home for long periods without having shelter.
> 
> Because they were low-cost, huts were also very flexible. One could build a homestead of huts: one for cooking, another for sleeping, another for receiving visitors, and so on. Every time one needed a new hut, one simply built one.
> 
> Huts are very comfortable and exactly right for many parts of Africa. This is mainly because of the building materials used. Both clay and grass are good insulators, but are porous, and so allow a free flow of air. It is often very hot during the afternoons in Africa. The hut remains cool and is a welcome resting place. At night, when temperatures fall, the hut retains its daytime temperature, keeping the inhabitants warm.
> 
> 
> Recently, an architectural team in Switzerland has 'discovered' the virtues of clay as a building material. Clay is a strong, durable material that is easy to work with. Applied correctly, it can be used to build structures that are stable, durable and aesthetic without necessitating the use of paint and cement. Most important of all, clay is healthy. It has now been proven that clay filters out toxins from the environment. Modern building materials like cements, paint, fillers and metals release toxins that compromise human health and well-being. A building made of clay or mud is completely eco-friendly, provided the initial source was safe.
> 
> *The Africans knew that a long time ago. *
> 
> 
> Article Source: Why the Africans Live in Huts
> 
> So by all means, continue to showplace your arrogance based on ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they'd take a pass on A/Ced mud huts?
Click to expand...




I have been in a few of those mud huts and slept in them as well, in some places in the world its a better building material because it wont rot like wood.  if they treat the outside with stucco or such they can look very nice. very comfortable.  If they have electricity its a plus, but most poor people there arnt going to have that. problem is with their charcol or wood burning stoves. Not very healthful


----------



## the_human_being

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?



Get real.  There is no way possible that Church's Fried Chicken could ever create enough jobs for Black folks. If not for the whites, the Black folks would quickly murder themselves out of existence or simple starve to death. They don't even have the basic animal instinct to forage for food by themselves.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Yarddog said:


> Holy shit!  are you serious?        Black people do things that disurb the peace of Blacks all the time.  True that Whites do of course.  But the thing is, now I have seen Black people cause white people to get racist ideas, from actions against them. And it Happens in the Reverse all the time as well, which is why I always find this topic somewhat senseless when it comes to tearing each other apart.
> If racism is to ever end it will require people pointing out or finding, or talking about these things that we have in common in the world, to pull us together, unless you are happy going in a never ending circle.  Life was never meant to be peaceful except for some brief periods in it. just look at nature itself. Jesus Christ said "the poor will always be among you",  you live you have to die thats just the way it is.  But here in america, and ideally in the rest of the world evry person born should get a chance to make a life without being burdened by what his father did before him.  Now I realize that is nearly impossible for people with small minds and small hearts. But there are so many good people in the world, so many good things if you look for them. i dont know man with a comment like yours I think you need to go meditate for a while somewhere in a quiet place


 
No, you need to explain this type of stuff:  black lynching - Google Search .

Snakes produce snakes when they reproduce.  Snakes don't magically one day give birth to doves.


----------



## Unkotare

the_human_being said:


> If not for the whites, the Black folks would quickly murder themselves out of existence or simple starve to death. They don't even have the basic animal instinct to forage for food by themselves.



You truly are an ignorant douche. How sad that fear and weakness rule  your entire so-called life.


----------



## the_human_being

Unkotare said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for the whites, the Black folks would quickly murder themselves out of existence or simple starve to death. They don't even have the basic animal instinct to forage for food by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are an ignorant douche. How sad that fear and weakness rule  your entire so-called life.
Click to expand...


Yes but not complete stupidity. That's what rules your life. That and Satan.


----------



## Unkotare

Living every moment of your meaningless life as a sniveling coward (not to mention an illogical moron) hardly seems like a "human being."


----------



## the_human_being

Unkotare said:


> Living every moment of your meaningless life as a sniveling coward (not to mention an illogical moron) hardly seems like a "human being."



That's because you don't have any idea what a human being is. You're a hood rat, an animal.


----------



## Unkotare

the_human_being said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living every moment of your meaningless life as a sniveling coward (not to mention an illogical moron) hardly seems like a "human being."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you don't have any idea what a human being is. ...
Click to expand...



I know you aren't one, coward.


----------



## reconmark

Unkotare said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living every moment of your meaningless life as a sniveling coward (not to mention an illogical moron) hardly seems like a "human being."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you don't have any idea what a human being is. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you aren't one, coward.
Click to expand...


I'm surprised you would lower yourself to respond to such utter stupidity....


----------



## William Joyce

One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?


----------



## Asclepias

William Joyce said:


> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?



Your question is pretty asinine. There are Black people in every field needed to produce whatever is needed or wanted. Just because you shovel dog crap for a living doesn't mean all Black people share your lack of skills.  i for one could setup an entire communications and computer networking system nationwide.  You probably use some of my solutions and don't even realize a Black man allowed you to do whatever it is you were doing on the internet or phone.


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny.  I guess you dont like that answer. Too bad.  Lets pose another question. Why are there whites that live in trailer parks or live in filth as hoarders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a rather weak response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly,homelessness is not a standard for America,while mud huts are in africa are.
> You're comparing apples to oranges.
Click to expand...

You are quite ignorant aren't you? Mud huts are not the standard means of abode in Africa. You need to go to the library or somewhere to educate yourself about Africa . Another thing : you seem  to imply that Africa is a country; it is not! Africa is a continent with 60+ countries.

 I am NOT comparing apples to oranges at all. I am comparing poor people to poor people. The relatively few African who choose to live in mud huts are far better off than white people in America who have no homes at all.


----------



## JQPublic1

William Joyce said:


> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?


I'm going to nail your butt to the wall with this one William. Even a recluse like you should know that America hardly manufacturers anything anymore, especially computers, cell phones and the like. China is the manufacturing base ...not America . Try to catch up !Welcome to the 21st century.
Black would simply continue trading with Japan, China and Africa   to maintain the new status quo.


----------



## JQPublic1

Friends said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, race has nothing to do with anyone becoming a good doctor. only dedication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is something called Affirmative Action Stigma. It's real and it's widely applied. *The public knows full well that unqualified blacks are given preferences and have their hands held in medical school. *So when a new patient has only one piece of evidence before him when he meets the new doctor, that the doctor is black, they'd be wise to find a new doctor.
> 
> This stigma does a lot of harm to the few capable physicians who actually earned their way into medical school in fair competition. They get unfairly tarnished as being incompetents. The stigma also works to protect the public by sending patients to physicians who earned their credentials fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism in action. Carry on, let the world see your racist ass in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who describe the deficiencies of blacks can only be called racists. They cannot be called liars.
Click to expand...


Too often those who describe the deficiencies of blacks are obsessive and  delusional. These types will believe anything that fits into their narrow perceptions  of blacks be it true or false. Rarely ,if ever, do racists seek positive feed back concerning blacks. Nor do they listen with any type of objectivity to those  who point out the good things blacks  do.


----------



## Rikurzhen

JQPublic1 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to nail your butt to the wall with this one William. Even a recluse like you should know that America hardly manufacturers anything anymore, especially computers, cell phones and the like. China is the manufacturing base ...not America . Try to catch up !Welcome to the 21st century.
> Black would simply continue trading with Japan, China and Africa   to maintain the new status quo.
Click to expand...


----------



## JQPublic1

Rikurzhen said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually    that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to nail your butt to the wall with this one William. Even a recluse like you should know that America hardly manufacturers anything anymore, especially computers, cell phones and the like. China is the manufacturing base ...not America . Try to catch up !Welcome to the 21st century.
> Black would simply continue trading with Japan, China and Africa   to maintain the new status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to nail your butt to the wall with this one William. Even a recluse like you should know that America hardly manufacturers anything anymore, especially computers, cell phones and the like. China is the manufacturing base ...not America . Try to catch up !Welcome to the 21st century.
> Black would simply continue trading with Japan, China and Africa   to maintain the new status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I just love those little charts and thingy majiggy. It's just too bad they are outdated . This is the year 2014.Things change fast  so you got to get on top of it. Here's the real story about China being the top manufacturing base in the world.

Enter the Dragon circa:2014...

What Are the Top Manufacturing Countries? January 14, 2013 at 10:26 am · Filed under Business, Lists

According to the 2013 Global Manufacturing Competitiveness Index from Deloitte, based on interviews with 550 CEOs and senior manufacturing leaders, China tops the list and will do so for at least the next five years. The United States placed third and will drop to fifth place in five years as developing economies like Brazil and Singapore surge up the list. Dozens of tables and figures track the various input and output criteria used to create this list. Appendix A offers a detailed look at the top ten countries, performing what can only be called a SWOT analysis on each

What Are the Top Manufacturing Countries Congressman Frank J. Guarini Library Blog


----------



## Asclepias

You know what they say.  Baffle em with bullshit. i dont even pay attention to his charts anymore.


----------



## Yarddog

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!  are you serious?        Black people do things that disurb the peace of Blacks all the time.  True that Whites do of course.  But the thing is, now I have seen Black people cause white people to get racist ideas, from actions against them. And it Happens in the Reverse all the time as well, which is why I always find this topic somewhat senseless when it comes to tearing each other apart.
> If racism is to ever end it will require people pointing out or finding, or talking about these things that we have in common in the world, to pull us together, unless you are happy going in a never ending circle.  Life was never meant to be peaceful except for some brief periods in it. just look at nature itself. Jesus Christ said "the poor will always be among you",  you live you have to die thats just the way it is.  But here in america, and ideally in the rest of the world evry person born should get a chance to make a life without being burdened by what his father did before him.  Now I realize that is nearly impossible for people with small minds and small hearts. But there are so many good people in the world, so many good things if you look for them. i dont know man with a comment like yours I think you need to go meditate for a while somewhere in a quiet place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to explain this type of stuff:  black lynching - Google Search .
> 
> Snakes produce snakes when they reproduce.  Snakes don't magically one day give birth to doves.
Click to expand...






You want to call white people Snakes for lynching Black people. Hey there are white people who are haters, beyond that dont expect me to explain anything more to you. Further more if the majority of white people condoned lynching abd brutality against Blacks in America there would be none left. I know what i believe but I am not going to convince you, your a hater just like white racists are, which pretty much makes you worthless to society. 
Explain why black people in Rwanda cut each other up with machetes, explain why they use black magic on each other using witch doctors, killing of albinos for their body parts. Do you think it was something inherent in their black skin?  just like there is something inherent in white peoples skin? A snake is for example someone in Kenya who takes a popular gospel singer/ performer and cts off his head because they are jealous. 
People are a product of their environment for different reasons at different times. YOU cannot see past color.  you have no idea of what a white person or a black person really is. dont expect me to explaing it to you


----------



## JQPublic1

JQPublic1 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually    that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to nail your butt to the wall with this one William. Even a recluse like you should know that America hardly manufacturers anything anymore, especially computers, cell phones and the like. China is the manufacturing base ...not America . Try to catch up !Welcome to the 21st century.
> Black would simply continue trading with Japan, China and Africa   to maintain the new status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to nail your butt to the wall with this one William. Even a recluse like you should know that America hardly manufacturers anything anymore, especially computers, cell phones and the like. China is the manufacturing base ...not America . Try to catch up !Welcome to the 21st century.
> Black would simply continue trading with Japan, China and Africa   to maintain the new status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just love those little charts and thingy majiggy. It's just too bad they are outdated . This is the year 2014.Things change fast  so you got to get on top of it. Here's the real story about China being the top manufacturing base in the world.
> 
> Enter the Dragon circa:2014...
> 
> What Are the Top Manufacturing Countries? January 14, 2013 at 10:26 am · Filed under Business, Lists
> 
> According to the 2013 Global Manufacturing Competitiveness Index from Deloitte, based on interviews with 550 CEOs and senior manufacturing leaders, China tops the list and will do so for at least the next five years. The United States placed third and will drop to fifth place in five years as developing economies like Brazil and Singapore surge up the list. Dozens of tables and figures track the various input and output criteria used to create this list. Appendix A offers a detailed look at the top ten countries, performing what can only be called a SWOT analysis on each
> 
> What Are the Top Manufacturing counttries Congressman Frank J. Guarini Library Blog
Click to expand...

 as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going  and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.


----------



## Rikurzhen

JQPublic1 said:


> as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks* in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going * and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.



I see what you did there. I thought the parameters of this discussion focused on blacks and whites, not blacks leaning on China Brazil and the rest of the world.

Judging by past trends, we see what has happened to Baltimore and Detroit and Birmingham and so on.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks* in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going * and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there. I thought the parameters of this discussion focused on blacks and whites, not blacks leaning on China Brazil and the rest of the world.
> 
> Judging by past trends, we see what has happened to Baltimore and Detroit and Birmingham and so on.
Click to expand...


What intelligent, educated people see is the deindustrialization of rust belt cities and the wholesale loss of the manufacturing and textile industries in this country.

What the low intelligent see is race and the false construct of white superiority.


----------



## Yarddog

reconmark said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks* in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going * and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there. I thought the parameters of this discussion focused on blacks and whites, not blacks leaning on China Brazil and the rest of the world.
> 
> Judging by past trends, we see what has happened to Baltimore and Detroit and Birmingham and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What intelligent, educated people see is the deindustrialization of rust belt cities and the wholesale loss of the manufacturing and textile industries in this country.
> 
> What the low intelligent see is race and the false construct of white superiority.
Click to expand...



our manufacturing base has tougher environmental restrictions than developing countries, there is also an imbalance in tariffs, our companies have more regulations and pay higher wages. it makes it hard to compete with their imports


----------



## reconmark

Yarddog said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks* in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going * and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there. I thought the parameters of this discussion focused on blacks and whites, not blacks leaning on China Brazil and the rest of the world.
> 
> Judging by past trends, we see what has happened to Baltimore and Detroit and Birmingham and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What intelligent, educated people see is the deindustrialization of rust belt cities and the wholesale loss of the manufacturing and textile industries in this country.
> 
> What the low intelligent see is race and the false construct of white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our manufacturing base has tougher environmental restrictions than developing countries, there is also an imbalance in tariffs, our companies have more regulations and pay higher wages. it makes it hard to compete with their imports
Click to expand...


I agree with what you are saying. Imagine the financial powerhouse and standard of living the citizens of rust belt cities enjoyed when America was the biggest player in a small market.
Strong unions, high wages, excellent benefit and retirement packages allowed most workers to live a middle class lifestyle.

The negative side of this was that many people including Blacks dismissed college in order to immediately start making big money right out of high school.

At 20 you could afford a house, car and save money. I know from personal knowledge that many people turned down the education and buy out offers from the big 3 and continued to do the same job instead of making lateral career moves.

All of a sudden, it was all gone.

Idiots want to make it about race...


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks* in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going * and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there. I thought the parameters of this discussion focused on blacks and whites, not blacks leaning on China Brazil and the rest of the world.
> 
> Judging by past trends, we see what has happened to Baltimore and Detroit and Birmingham and so on.
Click to expand...


Thats only if you are a simple minded person that doesnt understand the effects of all the industrial jobs leaving.those areas.  Simple people find reasons and parade them as facts.


----------



## Yarddog

reconmark said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks* in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going * and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there. I thought the parameters of this discussion focused on blacks and whites, not blacks leaning on China Brazil and the rest of the world.
> 
> Judging by past trends, we see what has happened to Baltimore and Detroit and Birmingham and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What intelligent, educated people see is the deindustrialization of rust belt cities and the wholesale loss of the manufacturing and textile industries in this country.
> 
> What the low intelligent see is race and the false construct of white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our manufacturing base has tougher environmental restrictions than developing countries, there is also an imbalance in tariffs, our companies have more regulations and pay higher wages. it makes it hard to compete with their imports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with what you are saying. Imagine the financial powerhouse and standard of living the citizens of rust belt cities enjoyed when America was the biggest player in a small market.
> Strong unions, high wages, excellent benefit and retirement packages allowed most workers to live a middle class lifestyle.
> 
> The negative side of this was that many people including Blacks dismissed college in order to immediately start making big money right out of high school.
> 
> At 20 you could afford a house, car and save money. I know from personal knowledge that many people turned down the education and buy out offers from the big 3 and continued to do the same job instead of making lateral career moves.
> 
> All of a sudden, it was all gone.
> 
> Idiots want to make it about race...
Click to expand...



Yes, thats a very good description of what happened, thats why there are so many white people on welfare in those areas. they also got caught up in the cycle passing welfare dependency to the next generation.  Most people in the real world realise black people are capable of running businesses  and contributing like every one else and that there are in fact.  its just that today I would say that there are many social problems in the US black community and it is in an unnatural state.  i know because in the past Black owned businesses were thriving more than they are today. I probably wont agree with you on all things here but I do with some.

Atlanta Daily World W.A. Scott C.A. Scott 1928- The Black Past Remembered and Reclaimed


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

William Joyce said:


> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?


 
Well as a Black who has suffered under White rule, I think that there are other races who know technology that Blacks could learn from if all Whites were removed from the planet.


----------



## Friends

reconmark said:


> Actually for those of us who live with and comprehend facts can accurately come to a conclusion different from the one pushed by an agenda by folk like you.
> The iq test you like to throw out is but one of many so called tests of intelligence.
> Not surprisingly the iq tests that refute your claim our routinely ignored by the folk clinging to the white superiority clap trap.


 
Blacks tend to perform poorly on all the mental aptitude tests, just as they tend to perform poorly in the classroom. The failure of No Child Left Behind provides public evidence that the Negro race is intrinsically inferior. 

From the school year of 1986 - 87 to the school year of 2011 - 2012 the race gap in SAT scores between whites and blacks in reading and mathematics grew from 199 to 207.

Fast Facts 

ACT scores in 2003 revealed a similar race gap.

http://www.blackexcel.org/06-sat-act-scores-by-race-ethnicity.htm


----------



## Friends

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as a Black who has suffered under White rule, I think that there are other races who know technology that Blacks could learn from if all Whites were removed from the planet.
Click to expand...

 
If blacks suffer from "White rule," why are American blacks so much better off than blacks in Africa?


----------



## JQPublic1

Rikurzhen said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as enlightening  as is my above narrative is I am still amazed by the fact that anyone could believe that blacks* in conjunction with China, Brazil, and the rest of the   nonwhite world could not keep things going * and even improve upon them. Judging by present trends, the transition is already underway ,even if Whites  don't leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there. I thought the parameters of this discussion focused on blacks and whites, not blacks leaning on China Brazil and the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


Huh! Do you think blacks are stupid? The blacks whose IQs rest on the right side of the bell curve are  going to come to power in such a scenario. You think the white man's leanings on China, Brazil and the rest of the world goes unnoticed by them? Why wouldn't they follow suit?

Judging by past trends, we see what has happened to Baltimore and Detroit and Birmingham and so on.[/QUOTE]

We have also seen what happened in Greenwood Oklahoma, Rosewood Florida, and the Nation of Islam.
All were/are  prosperous enclaves run superbly by blacks.

One other point. The Romans probably felt that none of the tribes from Europe could ever replace them but look what happened!


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Yarddog said:


> You want to call white people Snakes for lynching Black people. Hey there are white people who are haters, beyond that dont expect me to explain anything more to you. Further more if the majority of white people condoned lynching abd brutality against Blacks in America there would be none left. I know what i believe but I am not going to convince you, your a hater just like white racists are, which pretty much makes you worthless to society.
> Explain why black people in Rwanda cut each other up with machetes, explain why they use black magic on each other using witch doctors, killing of albinos for their body parts. Do you think it was something inherent in their black skin?  just like there is something inherent in white peoples skin? A snake is for example someone in Kenya who takes a popular gospel singer/ performer and cts off his head because they are jealous.
> People are a product of their environment for different reasons at different times. YOU cannot see past color.  you have no idea of what a white person or a black person really is. dont expect me to explaing it to you


 
ACTing like a friend does not prove that you are a friend...I don't know what the friendly ACTing Whites are up to...I do know that snakes give birth to snakes and not to doves.

I don't know what is happening in Africa but I have heard that many (or some) African leaders serve the will of their former colonial masters, so I don't know what is happening in Africa.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Friends said:


> If blacks suffer from "White rule," why are American blacks so much better off than blacks in Africa?


 
Well, I don't trust just anyone to give me my information so I don't know how Blacks in Africa are doing.  I can speak for myself and say that as a Black in America I am suffering from being raised in a home where my parents like my enslaved ancestors had sex out of wedlock and didn't rear me in a two parent home or teach me anything; like the slaves they just had me...I went to schools where Whites controlled what was taught...I live under a government that like Eric Snowden reported likes to spy on people whenever it feels like it.  So I am suffering as a Black man in America.


----------



## Asclepias

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as a Black who has suffered under White rule, I think that there are other races who know technology that Blacks could learn from if all Whites were removed from the planet.
Click to expand...


No need to rely on other peope to teach us technology. It is a good idea to exchange information with other people of color however.  We have plenty of Black people in the field now even though its kept quiet.  Here is a Black owned IT company loaded with a number of them. I've done some work with these guys on several occasions.  Plenty of Black people know technology.

World Wide Technology


----------



## Asclepias

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks suffer from "White rule," why are American blacks so much better off than blacks in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't trust just anyone to give me my information so I don't know how Blacks in Africa are doing.  I can speak for myself and say that as a Black in America I am suffering from being raised in a home where my parents like my enslaved ancestors had sex out of wedlock and didn't rear me in a two parent home or teach me anything; like the slaves they just had me...I went to schools where Whites controlled what was taught...I live under a government that like Eric Snowden reported likes to spy on people whenever it feels like it.  So I am suffering as a Black man in America.
Click to expand...


Dumb white people like to take the images fed to us by the media of poor Africans to try and make their points while ignoring the successful Africans living very well.  Poor Africans are just as well off as poor white trash here in the US.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks suffer from "White rule," why are American blacks so much better off than blacks in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't trust just anyone to give me my information so I don't know how Blacks in Africa are doing.  I can speak for myself and say that as a Black in America I am suffering from being raised in a home where my parents like my enslaved ancestors had sex out of wedlock and didn't rear me in a two parent home or teach me anything; like the slaves they just had me...I went to schools where Whites controlled what was taught...I live under a government that like Eric Snowden reported likes to spy on people whenever it feels like it.  So I am suffering as a Black man in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb white people like to take the images fed to us by the media of poor Africans to try and make their points while ignoring the successful Africans living very well.  Poor Africans are just as well off as poor white trash here in the US.
Click to expand...

Aside from maybe 4 or 5 Africans who are successful, the African societies are the least developed in the world.


----------



## reconmark

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks suffer from "White rule," why are American blacks so much better off than blacks in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't trust just anyone to give me my information so I don't know how Blacks in Africa are doing.  I can speak for myself and say that as a Black in America I am suffering from being raised in a home where my parents like my enslaved ancestors had sex out of wedlock and didn't rear me in a two parent home or teach me anything; like the slaves they just had me...I went to schools where Whites controlled what was taught...I live under a government that like Eric Snowden reported likes to spy on people whenever it feels like it.  So I am suffering as a Black man in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb white people like to take the images fed to us by the media of poor Africans to try and make their points while ignoring the successful Africans living very well.  Poor Africans are just as well off as poor white trash here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from maybe 4 or 5 Africans who are successful, the African societies are the least developed in the world.
Click to expand...


Are you as stupid as you post on this board????


----------



## Yarddog

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to call white people Snakes for lynching Black people. Hey there are white people who are haters, beyond that dont expect me to explain anything more to you. Further more if the majority of white people condoned lynching abd brutality against Blacks in America there would be none left. I know what i believe but I am not going to convince you, your a hater just like white racists are, which pretty much makes you worthless to society.
> Explain why black people in Rwanda cut each other up with machetes, explain why they use black magic on each other using witch doctors, killing of albinos for their body parts. Do you think it was something inherent in their black skin?  just like there is something inherent in white peoples skin? A snake is for example someone in Kenya who takes a popular gospel singer/ performer and cts off his head because they are jealous.
> People are a product of their environment for different reasons at different times. YOU cannot see past color.  you have no idea of what a white person or a black person really is. dont expect me to explaing it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACTing like a friend does not prove that you are a friend...I don't know what the friendly ACTing Whites are up to...I do know that snakes give birth to snakes and not to doves.
> 
> I don't know what is happening in Africa but I have heard that many (or some) African leaders serve the will of their former colonial masters, so I don't know what is happening in Africa.
Click to expand...




Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.  
 But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as a Black who has suffered under White rule, I think that there are other races who know technology that Blacks could learn from if all Whites were removed from the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to rely on other peope to teach us technology. It is a good idea to exchange information with other people of color however. * We have plenty of Black people in the field now even though its kept quiet.  Here is a Black owned IT company loaded with a number of them*. I've done some work with these guys on several occasions.  Plenty of Black people know technology.
> 
> World Wide Technology
Click to expand...


In a 2007 law suit against World Wide Technologies, the plaintiff, Earnest Ryals, revealed that the company's management team is overwhelmingly White.

World Wide Technology Settles Discrimination Suit - BlackEnterprise


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.




"We"? What the fuck do _you_ make, loser?


----------



## Swagger

More money than you, most likely.


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


> More money than you, most likely.




Are you lonely, skinhead? I don't think I was talking to you.


----------



## Friends

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> I don't know what is happening in Africa but I have heard that many (or some) African leaders serve the will of their former colonial masters, so I don't know what is happening in Africa.


 
What is not happening in Africa is the creation of the viable societies confidently predicted prior to independence. Africa has been called "the third world's third world." Blacks are proving that negative stereotypes about them are largely true.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you can be sure of:  blacks separated from whites would miss the stuff we make.  Who actually thinks that blacks, left to their own devices, are going to start manufacturing cars or computers?  iPhones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as a Black who has suffered under White rule, I think that there are other races who know technology that Blacks could learn from if all Whites were removed from the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to rely on other peope to teach us technology. It is a good idea to exchange information with other people of color however. * We have plenty of Black people in the field now even though its kept quiet.  Here is a Black owned IT company loaded with a number of them*. I've done some work with these guys on several occasions.  Plenty of Black people know technology.
> 
> World Wide Technology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a 2007 law suit against World Wide Technologies, the plaintiff, Earnest Ryals, revealed that the company's management team is overwhelmingly White.
> 
> World Wide Technology Settles Discrimination Suit - BlackEnterprise
Click to expand...

Management is just what it says. Managers. They don't necessarily know technology. They just know how to manage. Matter of fact I think its mostly the account managers that are white. Most of the workers are Black and Hispanic. The account managers are white for a very obvious reason. They can get their foot in the door without spooking white companies.  However your attempt to deflect from the point is noted. More than enough Black people working in technology.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Yarddog said:


> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American



I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.

If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.


----------



## Asclepias

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
Click to expand...



Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Asclepias said:


> Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.



Youtube videos like that don't interest me much, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Swagger

Unkotare said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More money than you, most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you lonely, skinhead? I don't think I was talking to you.
Click to expand...


Unk, that's a bit rich, seeing as you spend at least a third (or more) of your day nipping at my ankles when I'm conversing with someone besides yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

I note that skinhead didn't answer the question.


----------



## the_human_being

Unkotare said:


> I note that skinhead didn't answer the question.



I see you're over here on this thread still trying to find anyone at all to talk to you, you stupid Troll.


----------



## the_human_being

There's jobs that can be filled very nicely by Blacks in our society. There are many toilets that need to be cleaned.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> There's jobs that can be filled very nicely by Blacks in our society. There are many toilets that need to be cleaned.



I would think you poor whites would want those. You could finally take a bath while you were on the job.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
Click to expand...


Zimbabwe is the place to be.


----------



## Yarddog

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a rather weak response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly,homelessness is not a standard for America,while mud huts are in africa are.
> You're comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite ignorant aren't you? Mud huts are not the standard means of abode in Africa. You need to go to the library or somewhere to educate yourself about Africa . Another thing : you seem  to imply that Africa is a country; it is not! Africa is a continent with 60+ countries.
> 
> I am NOT comparing apples to oranges at all. I am comparing poor people to poor people. The relatively few African who choose to live in mud huts are far better off than white people in America who have no homes at all.
Click to expand...




Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
Click to expand...



OK I got you man,... so your saying that if a white guy told you he ' thought the world would be a better place if all Blacks were removed from the planet'  Then you would be an ASS to assume he really WANTED all blacks removed from the planet.  he's probably just a nice guy.  yeah right.    the difference is very subtle. especialy when you refer to whites as snakes.  Can we hold you to that for the record here?

As long as you dont consider Indians and Arabs to be white, I would suggest you would have a good time in Mombassa, the mix of different cultures in the one city is great, the water is warm, if you go to the right beaches where the sharks dont get through the reef you can really enjoy it and its kinda kool to see women in burquas floating on inner - tubes,  yes Black people and Arabs using the same beach.  If you really want to get lost then go to Bungoma by the Ugandan border, probably the most accomodating people in Kenya, nothing but farmm land and the climate is like California. Im not saying this in a bad way, but from your posts it sounds like you need to experience something culturally different to understand better the one your living in now. An outside reference is good to have and all the reasons why i cant tell you, its something you have to experience. the good and the bad of it.


----------



## Yarddog

Rikurzhen said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe is the place to be.
Click to expand...



Ahh  I wouldnt do that to anybody


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.
Click to expand...




yeah i watched it . I dont know why more African americans dont go there.


----------



## the_human_being

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i watched it . I dont know why more African americans dont go there.
Click to expand...


Do they have SNAP and Obamaphones?


----------



## Yarddog

the_human_being said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i watched it . I dont know why more African americans dont go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they have SNAP and Obamaphones?
Click to expand...


every body I saw has a cell phone,  but I think ther're Chinese. theyre doing business with China now.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Yarddog said:


> yeah i watched it . I dont know why more African americans dont go there.



USA = Awful and full of white oppression. Africa=free of white man's oppression.

What do we see happening? Africans immigrating to America instead of Africa-Americans fleeing America to find freedom in Africa.

You're right more African-Americans should go. 

Most people have no inking at to how large Africa is. You could drop the US into Africa and then add all of Europe and China to boot and still have room left over.


----------



## Unkotare

the_human_being said:


> There's jobs that can be filled very nicely by Blacks in our society. There are many toilets that need to be cleaned.




Brush your teeth yourself, lazy.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i watched it . I dont know why more African americans dont go there.
Click to expand...


Media.  Africa is painted in a bad light.  The majority of the images you see are of death, war, and poverty.  Lots of Black people suffer from what is basically brainwashing. Going there is an eye opener. Beautiful continent with tons of beautiful people. My daughter just got back from a 6 month trip over there.  She wants to move there.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i watched it . I dont know why more African americans dont go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media.  Africa is painted in a bad light.  The majority of the images you see are of death, war, and poverty.  Lots of Black people suffer from what is basically brainwashing. Going there is an eye opener. Beautiful continent with tons of beautiful people. My daughter just got back from a 6 month trip over there.  She wants to move there.
Click to expand...



Theres some places you wouldnt want to venture. but yes its a big place and beautiful,  I was in a few rough places, but even then i didnt feel to concerned, there are the bad boys out there but for the most part, the culture i saw is very respectful towards foreigners. What part did your daughter visit?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then as a black man who would like to see all white people removed from this planet, and who thinks we are all snakes. I would respectfuly suggest that you take a trip to Africa and spend some time there. Once you get there you can survive very cheaply if you dont stay in expensive hotels.  You would like it because there are very few white people. I would  Suggest Kenya or Tanzania. I spent about a total of 2 months there. Dont worry, there are very few snakes there I wouldnt steer you wrong, Just find a friendly person in a market place and ask them if you can pay for a room. as they are desperate for US dollars it will be easy.
> But I guarantee you when you come back to the land of snakes you will be thankful to come back for a few reasons, of which you need to see for yourself. Never the less you would have a good time. Whats going on in Africa? well when colonial powers were in control they favored some tribes over others and these hold more political and economic power to this day, in some cases.  Also whats going on there is people are trying to get whatever they can get just like every where in the world.  The only advice i will give you is dont dress like an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I would like to see all Whites removed from the planet, ASSumer.  I said that I think the world would be better off if Whites were removed from the planet...the difference is a question of _wanting_ and I do not want, like the psalmist in the Bible says.
> 
> If there are few Whites in Africa, that sounds like a place that I would like to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this beautiful sister and watch all her videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i watched it . I dont know why more African americans dont go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media.  Africa is painted in a bad light.  The majority of the images you see are of death, war, and poverty.  Lots of Black people suffer from what is basically brainwashing. Going there is an eye opener. Beautiful continent with tons of beautiful people. My daughter just got back from a 6 month trip over there.  She wants to move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Theres some places you wouldnt want to venture. but yes its a big place and beautiful,  I was in a few rough places, but even then i didnt feel to concerned, there are the bad boys out there but for the most part, the culture i saw is very respectful towards foreigners. What part did your daughter visit?
Click to expand...


She was in Togo for a month then she went to Madagascar.


----------



## ninja007

right now I have a crush on Nathalie Emmanuel.


----------



## ninja007

ughh, nudity? sorry mods. don't know how to delete, if out of bounds....


----------



## Yarddog

Wow, some very different choices. Ive heard they are both amazing places, how lucky she could stay for so long. was just looking at some pictures of Togo, the beaches look out of this world


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Media.  Africa is painted in a bad light.  The majority of the images you see are of death, war, and poverty.  Lots of Black people suffer from what is basically brainwashing. Going there is an eye opener. Beautiful continent with tons of beautiful people. My daughter just got back from a 6 month trip over there.  She wants to move there.


Ya, ebola just needs a better PR person.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

the_human_being said:


> There's jobs that can be filled very nicely by Blacks in our society. There are many toilets that need to be cleaned.


 
Right.  You prove my point about how White people truly are...in person they act all nice but give them a forum where they can be anonymous and they will show their true colors...

Well, Mr. Fool, a Black couldn't be anything like a U.S. President who was a former lawyer, huh?

Quit humping your dog and try to think before you speak, dumb-*ss.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Rikurzhen said:


> Zimbabwe is the place to be.


 
Yeah! I love how Bro. Mugabe deals with the Whites in his country.  That's someplace that I would definitely like to be.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

Yarddog said:


> OK I got you man,... so your saying that if a white guy told you he ' thought the world would be a better place if all Blacks were removed from the planet'  Then you would be an ASS to assume he really WANTED all blacks removed from the planet.  he's probably just a nice guy.  yeah right.    the difference is very subtle. especialy when you refer to whites as snakes.  Can we hold you to that for the record here?
> 
> As long as you dont consider Indians and Arabs to be white, I would suggest you would have a good time in Mombassa, the mix of different cultures in the one city is great, the water is warm, if you go to the right beaches where the sharks dont get through the reef you can really enjoy it and its kinda kool to see women in burquas floating on inner - tubes,  yes Black people and Arabs using the same beach.  If you really want to get lost then go to Bungoma by the Ugandan border, probably the most accomodating people in Kenya, nothing but farmm land and the climate is like California. Im not saying this in a bad way, but from your posts it sounds like you need to experience something culturally different to understand better the one your living in now. An outside reference is good to have and all the reasons why i cant tell you, its something you have to experience. the good and the bad of it.


 
You're just not intelligent enough to understand the difference between "wanting" something to happen and "thinking it would be good" if something happened.  There is a difference.  The Biblical LORD is not my shepherd, but I do not want (*Psalm 23:1*.)


----------



## BillyP

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's jobs that can be filled very nicely by Blacks in our society. There are many toilets that need to be cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  You prove my point about how White people truly are...in person they act all nice but give them a forum where they can be anonymous and they will show their true colors...
> 
> Well, Mr. Fool, a Black couldn't be anything like a U.S. President who was a former lawyer, huh?
> 
> Quit humping your dog and try to think before you speak, dumb-*ss.
Click to expand...

Obama isn't black, he's mulatto. His white half got him elected and his black half fucked everything up.


----------



## Unkotare

Yarddog said:


> Im not saying this in a bad way, but from your posts it sounds like you need to experience something culturally different to understand better the one your living in now. An outside reference is good to have and all the reasons why i cant tell you, its something you have to experience. the good and the bad of it.




That is a textbook example of pretentious douchebaggery.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao

BillyP said:


> Obama isn't black, he's mulatto. His white half got him elected and his black half fucked everything up.


 
Here are your friendly White people, any Blacks reading this forum.  Let them be able to be anonymous and they will show what kind of poisonous snakes they are.

The Black gene is dominant over the White gene; obviously whenever a pure Black and pure White reproduce, the child will be Black.

And, obviously with all of the Black politicians, teachers, etc., Blacks are good for more than cleaning toilets, dog-humper.


----------



## BillyP

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't black, he's mulatto. His white half got him elected and his black half fucked everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your friendly White people, any Blacks reading this forum.  Let them be able to be anonymous and they will show what kind of poisonous snakes they are.
> 
> The Black gene is dominant over the White gene; obviously whenever a pure Black and pure White reproduce, the child will be Black.
> 
> And, obviously with all of the Black politicians, teachers, etc., Blacks are good for more than cleaning toilets, dog-humper.
Click to expand...

Worst President. Ever. Bravo.
If you mix any color with white, the result will be a lighter shade of what you mix it with. Or can't colored people color?


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't black, he's mulatto. His white half got him elected and his black half fucked everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your friendly White people, any Blacks reading this forum.  Let them be able to be anonymous and they will show what kind of poisonous snakes they are.
> 
> The Black gene is dominant over the White gene; obviously whenever a pure Black and pure White reproduce, the child will be Black.
> 
> And, obviously with all of the Black politicians, teachers, etc., Blacks are good for more than cleaning toilets, dog-humper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst President. Ever. Bravo.
> If you mix any color with white, the result will be a lighter shade of what you mix it with. Or can't colored people color?
Click to expand...


Thats correct. White dilutes if you are talking strictly about color.  However, I always wondered why white people called Black people colored when you are the ones that turn different colors?

You turn blue when cold.
Green when sick
Purple when bruised
and red if someone slaps you.

Thats way more colors than Black people.


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


> Thats correct. White dilutes if you are talking strictly about color.  However, I always wondered why white people called Black people colored when you are the ones that turn different colors?
> 
> You turn blue when cold.
> Green when sick
> Purple when bruised
> and red if someone slaps you.
> 
> Thats way more colors than Black people.


You forgot: Black when stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct. White dilutes if you are talking strictly about color.  However, I always wondered why white people called Black people colored when you are the ones that turn different colors?
> 
> You turn blue when cold.
> Green when sick
> Purple when bruised
> and red if someone slaps you.
> 
> Thats way more colors than Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot: Black when stupid.
Click to expand...

Never seen a white person turn Black unless they were burned. Stupid is their normal state so that would be white.


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct. White dilutes if you are talking strictly about color.  However, I always wondered why white people called Black people colored when you are the ones that turn different colors?
> 
> You turn blue when cold.
> Green when sick
> Purple when bruised
> and red if someone slaps you.
> 
> Thats way more colors than Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot: Black when stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen a white person turn Black unless they were burned. Stupid is their normal state so that would be white.
Click to expand...


Man why are you even engaging this loser??
At least the other racist, albeit stupid ones try to post some graph from a white supremest site to back up their nuttiness.
This dude just makes stupid comments, why even bother with him, he's the forum's equivalent of a horse fly.


----------



## BillyP

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct. White dilutes if you are talking strictly about color.  However, I always wondered why white people called Black people colored when you are the ones that turn different colors?
> 
> You turn blue when cold.
> Green when sick
> Purple when bruised
> and red if someone slaps you.
> 
> Thats way more colors than Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot: Black when stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen a white person turn Black unless they were burned. Stupid is their normal state so that would be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man why are you even engaging this loser??
> At least the other racist, albeit stupid ones try to post some graph from a white supremest site to back up their nuttiness.
> This dude just makes stupid comments, why even bother with him, he's the forum's equivalent of a horse fly.
Click to expand...

A white horse fly!

Not no darkie fly that lays their eggs in poo.


----------



## Huey

Youch said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left?
> 
> No, I don't like those two questions.  They maketh no sense to moi.
> 
> Whenever I hear "blacks" "complain" about "whites" I remind myself of two things:
> 
> 1.  I am reminded of the of our pathetic education and political situation, heavily distorted each.
> 2.  That racism has existed ever sense homo sapiens met and eradicated homo erectus.
> 
> But then again, your mileage may vary.....
Click to expand...

Hell no they wouldn't be safer that's for sure,without whites then they would have to contend with their own people.Blacks are jealous of their own when they succeed.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Most of the workers are Black and Hispanic. The account managers are white for a very obvious reason. They can get their foot in the door without spooking white companies.  However your attempt to deflect from the point is noted. More than enough Black people working in technology.


 
An analysis by the _Mercury News_ of the combined work force of 10 of the valley's largest companies—including Hewlett-Packard, Intel, Cisco Systems, eBay and AMD—shows that while the collective work force of those 10 companies grew by 16 percent between 1999 and 2005, an already small population of black workers dropped by 16 percent, while the number of Hispanic workers declined by 11 percent. By 2005, only about 2,200 of the 30,000 Silicon Valley-based workers at those 10 companies were black or Hispanic. 
Report Tech CEOs Hiring Fewer Blacks Latinos Women Amid Amnesty Push


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.  

If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.  

They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.  

South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the workers are Black and Hispanic. The account managers are white for a very obvious reason. They can get their foot in the door without spooking white companies.  However your attempt to deflect from the point is noted. More than enough Black people working in technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An analysis by the _Mercury News_ of the combined work force of 10 of the valley's largest companies—including Hewlett-Packard, Intel, Cisco Systems, eBay and AMD—shows that while the collective work force of those 10 companies grew by 16 percent between 1999 and 2005, an already small population of black workers dropped by 16 percent, while the number of Hispanic workers declined by 11 percent. By 2005, only about 2,200 of the 30,000 Silicon Valley-based workers at those 10 companies were black or Hispanic.
> Report Tech CEOs Hiring Fewer Blacks Latinos Women Amid Amnesty Push
Click to expand...


Thats just in the Silicon Valley.  Did you get the numbers in Austin TX, NY, Atl, and other IT centers? All we would need is is 100 or so to start and then train more. We have more than enough as it stands now  Sorry but Black people dont need monkeys like you for anything. Thanks for trying your very best. I love how you are scrambling around trying to convince yourself it aint so.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.



How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.

Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?


----------



## the_human_being

BillyP said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't black, he's mulatto. His white half got him elected and his black half fucked everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your friendly White people, any Blacks reading this forum.  Let them be able to be anonymous and they will show what kind of poisonous snakes they are.
> 
> The Black gene is dominant over the White gene; obviously whenever a pure Black and pure White reproduce, the child will be Black.
> 
> And, obviously with all of the Black politicians, teachers, etc., Blacks are good for more than cleaning toilets, dog-humper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst President. Ever. Bravo.
> If you mix any color with white, the result will be a lighter shade of what you mix it with. Or can't colored people color?
Click to expand...


Black folks like to point to Obama as being something of an achievement for their race. Obama wouldn't spit on any of them.  Obama is a Kenyan, he was never a Black man from Mobile or Birmingham who made it to the Presidency. Obama is only Black at election time. He and the Democrats have played the stupid Black race for years and the poor stupid jerks continue to let them. Idiots!!


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
Click to expand...


Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
Click to expand...


You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
Click to expand...


I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

reconmark said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Which native Americans would go where?  They were never a cohesive Republic.  

The country my family originate from no longer exisits.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Which native Americans would go where?  They were never a cohesive Republic.
> 
> The country my family originate from no longer exisits.



Your ignorance speaks volumes, Native Americans have never needed White people to define the nature of their co-existence.
How very colonial of you.
The countries that Africans were stolen, kidnapped from as a whole no longer exist, more meddling from Europeans.
Seems your solution is pretty stupid on it's face.


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
Click to expand...


How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I don't know. I kinda liked it.

Give the blacks a country of their own,  Seems a good trade off.  we get rid of you all and you all get rid of us and we longer have to deal with you all or pay for you.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Pretty sure the wholesale rape and murder of Natives by other Native tribes was a sporty kinda thing amongst themselves.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

And they were a conquered race.  So sorry, Mother Nature is a cruel bitch from time to time.  They had a continent and then they lost it due to a fractured society of inter-warring tribes and loose confederation of mutual interests. 

They lost.  Nature has a way of weeding out the weak.  Wal-Marts are better then tepees.  They seem to be enjoying the casinos.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I don't know. I kinda liked it.
> 
> Give the blacks a country of their own,  Seems a good trade off.  we get rid of you all and you all get rid of us and we longer have to deal with you all or pay for you.



Sorry to bust your bubble but my taxes pay for "more of you", then "more of us".
I don't have much of a problem that more white people are on the public tit, I pay for them the same as I pay for everyone else.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And they were a conquered race.  So sorry, Mother Nature is a cruel bitch from time to time.  They had a continent and then they lost it due to a fractured society of inter-warring tribes and loose confederation of mutual interests.
> 
> They lost.  Nature has a way of weeding out the weak.  Wal-Marts are better then tepees.  They seem to be enjoying the casinos.


By that same lack of real intelligence, then you ought to stop bitching and crying about "third world" and "immigrants" they are smart enough and hardy enough to make it this this country and work their way past many of you people.

If you are stupid enough to believe that Europeans were somehow hardier than the Native Americans, I can easily convince you to drink your own piss.
Without firearms and the disease infested lice you carried on your bodies, the native Americans would have reduced you to selling blankets on the roadside.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Mother nature weeds out the weak.  The weak get conquered.  That is just a fact. 

Nature does not care who has what or who is right or wrong.  So sorry.    You can say whatever you want but it does not change the nature or what has happened. Don't hate on the white folks that created a system that all these terd world folks want to come be apart of.  Its nature. Its a cruel world, the best will rise to the top and all the rest will follow.  

I find it funny you call me the idiot.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

By that same lack of real intelligence, then you ought to stop bitching and crying about "third world" and "immigrants" they are smart enough and hardy enough to make it this this country and work their way past many of you people.

You will not find me whining about immigrants or terd world countries.  I dont really care about them. I find it flattering that they would risk their lives to come wash dishes in America for a chance at a better life.  "we people" are the ones whose system they risk their lives to participate in.  

Smart folks leave their terd holes and risk it all to come here.  i would say they find something worth that risk that they wont or dont find wherever it is they come from.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> By that same lack of real intelligence, then you ought to stop bitching and crying about "third world" and "immigrants" they are smart enough and hardy enough to make it this this country and work their way past many of you people.
> 
> You will not find me whining about immigrants or terd world countries.  I dont really care about them. I find it flattering that they would risk their lives to come wash dishes in America for a chance at a better life.  "we people" are the ones whose system they risk their lives to participate in.
> 
> Smart folks leave their terd holes and risk it all to come here.  i would say they find something worth that risk that they wont or dont find wherever it is they come from.



Yes they find something worth coming here for, you just aren't intelligent enough to know what is is.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I'm smart enough to employ them.  You wont find me floating across a sea or crossing a desert to wash dishes.

My ancestors came here and did the same thing they are doing.  Nature weeds out the weak and the strong survive.  I do not deny or blame nature for the way it is or try to hide behind it. 

The natives are a conquered people. They were just as cruel and savage as the europeans who conquered them. Guilt trips do not work anymore. The people who have to use guilt as a tool are weak and they only work on the weak.   The blacks were made to be slaves and segregated.  The best thing for them is a republic of their own because they will never be fully accepted.  They are weak and fractured and only they can correct this problem.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

And I am fully confident the black intelligentsia and black middle class folks would be just fine.  Its the poor, uneducated blacks that would screw it up by virtue of being poor, uneducated and violent.  The possibility is always there.  We will never know unless its tried.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I'm smart enough to employ them.  You wont find me floating across a sea or crossing a desert to wash dishes.
> 
> My ancestors came here and did the same thing they are doing.  Nature weeds out the weak and the strong survive.  I do not deny or blame nature for the way it is or try to hide behind it.
> 
> The natives are a conquered people. They were just as cruel and savage as the europeans who conquered them. Guilt trips do not work anymore. The people who have to use guilt as a tool are weak and they only work on the weak.   The blacks were made to be slaves and segregated.  The best thing for them is a republic of their own because they will never be fully accepted.  They are weak and fractured and only they can correct this problem.



It's funny that you would assume that Black people are seeking some acceptance from you, actually Black people from the lower class to the upper class could care less about your acceptance.

Speaking of weak, history has proved that white Americans are some of the weakest people on the planet.
Black people in this country have been segregated,lynched,raped, denied education, business opportunities, their constitutional rights, true home ownership, etc.
In just 50 years since the civil rights era many Black people have amassed the same financial fortunes as whites have had time to accrue over the last hundred years or so.
That fact belittles your assumption that we are weak or seeking your acceptance.

The real example of weakness is that after the concerted effort by the majority of whites in this country to oppress and decimate Black people as a whole, you have failed to do so.
It's people like you who are too weak to accept the fact that Black people have and are attaining all you have and more now that the playing field is seeing some semblance of equality.

If you seek a "republic" of white people, why are you too weak to make that happen??


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

It's funny that you would assume that Black people are seeking some acceptance from you, actually Black people from the lower class to the upper class could care less about your acceptance.


*Why do you think I want or care for black folks acceptance?  lol*

Speaking of weak, history has proved that white Americans are some of the weakest people on the planet.
Black people in this country have been segregated,lynched,raped, denied education, business opportunities, their constitutional rights, true home ownership, etc.

*Yup.  And a republic of your own is all you need. *

In just 50 years since the civil rights era many Black people have amassed the same financial fortunes as whites have had time to accrue over the last hundred years or so.

_*Umm, you mean 2-3% of blacks have amassed a fortune?  seriously?  You mean Oprah?  you seriously going to try and pull that off?   Actors, musicians and atheletes.   Here is a clue... The guy writing the football players a 90 million dollar check is wealthy.  Rich? perhaps, wealthy no.   *_


That fact belittles your assumption that we are weak or seeking your acceptance.

*Here again,, what makes you think I want or care for your acceptance?* *Because I have a opinion?  laughable.  Where does this come from?  You been watching MSNBC to much*

If you seek a "republic" of white people, why are you too weak to make that happen??

*I already have one?  Duh?  I believe its called the USA?  *


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

If anything as far as acceptance, its the complete opposite. I would rather you all get the hell out and do your own thing somewhere else.  You are a drag on society for the most part and you have taken whining and subserviance to new levels.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> It's funny that you would assume that Black people are seeking some acceptance from you, actually Black people from the lower class to the upper class could care less about your acceptance.
> 
> 
> *Why do you think I want or care for black folks acceptance?  lol*
> 
> *Probably because you stated as much....duuhh!!!*
> 
> *The best thing for them is a republic of their own because they will never be fully accepted.*
> 
> 
> Speaking of weak, history has proved that white Americans are some of the weakest people on the planet.
> Black people in this country have been segregated,lynched,raped, denied education, business opportunities, their constitutional rights, true home ownership, etc.
> 
> *Yup.  And a republic of your own is all you need. *
> 
> In just 50 years since the civil rights era many Black people have amassed the same financial fortunes as whites have had time to accrue over the last hundred years or so.
> 
> _*Umm, you mean 2-3% of blacks have amassed a fortune?  seriously?  You mean Oprah?  you seriously going to try and pull that off?   Actors, musicians and atheletes.   Here is a clue... The guy writing the football players a 90 million dollar check is wealthy.  Rich? perhaps, wealthy no.
> 
> Actually I'm not including athletes, entertainers or musicians, if you aren't bright enough to recognize the Black middle class and upper class minus those occupations, it says more about you than I could. *_
> 
> 
> That fact belittles your assumption that we are weak or seeking your acceptance.
> 
> *Here again,, what makes you think I want or care for your acceptance?* *Because I have a opinion?  laughable.  Where does this come from?  You been watching MSNBC to much*
> 
> If you seek a "republic" of white people, why are you too weak to make that happen??
> 
> *I already have one?  Duh?  I believe its called the USA?  *



You believe the USA is a white republic???...yeah you are right to say "Duh", I'll even hand you your dunce cap.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Demographics and numbers tell a different story.

It's ours and you know it.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> If anything as far as acceptance, its the complete opposite. I would rather you all get the hell out and do your own thing somewhere else.  You are a drag on society for the most part and you have taken whining and subserviance to new levels.



What you want from me or any other minority is irrelevant and you lack the power or authority to affect anyone.
The drag on society are the majority of white people my tax dollars feed, I don't mind, minorities have been taking care of you all one way or another since the inception of the country.

Again, why are you too weak to go form your own republic???...when you accept your frailty and impotence to affect anyone other than yourself, feel free to cohabitate with like minded folk.

Go to Orania....


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Demographics and numbers tell a different story.
> 
> It's ours.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Your position is weak.  You debate like a high school sophomore.   Noob.

I don't mind, minorities have been taking care of you all one way or another since the inception of the country.

Well we needed ditch diggers too.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
Click to expand...


All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?

At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  100%.  Blacks would be better off and all the other races would be better off without them.  They, and only they can solve their problems.
> 
> If they framed the question right and put it to voters in the proper format I am pretty sure the black homeland would be a success.   To finally get rid of the Africans once and for all and end all of this.
> 
> They get their own republic and we get rid of them.  Empty out the prisons, rebuild our infrastructure and schools.  The Latinos made a great addition to America, once all the immigration issues are sorted out and the Africans are on their own.
> 
> South Carolina is yours...Enjoy and I hope you sort all of your problems out.   Black folks sort out their own problems with black leadership and time...or you sink into the oblivion.   It could be a good deal or it could turn into another Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
Click to expand...


Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Your position is weak.  You debate like a high school sophomore.   Noob.





Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Your position is weak.  You debate like a high school sophomore.   Noob.
> 
> I don't mind, minorities have been taking care of you all one way or another since the inception of the country.
> 
> Well we needed ditch diggers too.





Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Your position is weak.  You debate like a high school sophomore.   Noob.
> 
> I don't mind, minorities have been taking care of you all one way or another since the inception of the country.
> 
> Well we needed ditch diggers too.



Well as long as we need ditch diggers, your folks will have jobs.
Actually my position is bullet proof, you weren't able to prove it incorrect.
You can concede with a tad more class.


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
Click to expand...

 Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
That leaves little time to rape other races of women.


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
Click to expand...


Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And they were a conquered race.  So sorry, Mother Nature is a cruel bitch from time to time.  They had a continent and then they lost it due to a fractured society of inter-warring tribes and loose confederation of mutual interests.
> 
> They lost.  Nature has a way of weeding out the weak.  Wal-Marts are better then tepees.  They seem to be enjoying the casinos.


You are correct. Nature does have a way of weeding out the weak. Take note of your dwindling numbers through recessive inbreeding and dilution through mixing with hardier races.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about all things be set equally. Black people go back to Africa and White people leave North and South America, Australia, Hawaii, the islands and Africa. They can go back to Europe, the Native Americans will repopulate their land and determine who they want to immigrate here.
> 
> Sounds like a winner, btw, what part of Europe are you moving to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
Click to expand...


Those numbers are skewed if not downright a lie.  Lots of white women yell rape even though they were actually seeking it out. They do this in order to not hurt white mens feelings. White men would get their asses beat if they tried to rape a Black woman and thats why they are the biggest customers for Black prostitutes.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
Click to expand...


But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers are skewed if not downright a lie.  Lots of white women yell rape even though they were actually seeking it out. They do this in order to not hurt white mens feelings. White men would get their asses beat if they tried to rape a Black woman and thats why they are the biggest customers for Black prostitutes.
Click to expand...


Prove the numbers are skewed.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers are skewed if not downright a lie.  Lots of white women yell rape even though they were actually seeking it out. They do this in order to not hurt white mens feelings. White men would get their asses beat if they tried to rape a Black woman and thats why they are the biggest customers for Black prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the numbers are skewed.
Click to expand...

Prove they are not.


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
Click to expand...

Actually you brought up raping white women.
Try to keep your foot out of your mouth....


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
Click to expand...

Actually Native American women were considered "natural" whores and were paid a higher price for their inate freakishness.
What are you doing to tide the epidemic of native American males raping Native American girls and women????


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
Click to expand...


Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.


Sort of like the handling of your epidemic wave of white male pedophilia???
Domestic violence???
White collar thievery???
Meth addiction???


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.


Indians must like welfare then.  I would have thought that was a problem they would handle.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
Click to expand...




reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never happen. The Blacks would never give up their "victim status", their SNAP and other dependency programs to go somewhere and might be expected to actually earn a living for themselves. They're stupid as a race but not crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
Click to expand...


I'm sorry. I forgot you people are incapable of doing such a little and uncomplicated thing as a simple little search you being so dependent upon others.

Commissioner Kelly says almost 75 of violent crime committed by African-Americans - NY Daily News

Crime Stats Alarm Black Leaders American Free Press

Race and crime - Metapedia

Now for the rape issue:

85 of all rapes in NYC committed by Blacks and Hispanics for the sake of their victims can we address this please femisex.com

Interracial Rape Statistics


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you are a Native American were you have the most poverty. You have a larger percentage of people on welfare than Black people do and you still have access to your traditions and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I forgot you people are incapable of doing such a little and uncomplicated thing as a simple little search you being so dependent upon others.
> 
> Commissioner Kelly says almost 75 of violent crime committed by African-Americans - NY Daily News
Click to expand...



No one cares what commissioner Kelly says.  Where is the study?  Its not close to being valid if you cant produce the study you moron.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians must like welfare then.  I would have thought that was a problem they would handle.
Click to expand...



How many times have you seen Indians running amuck looting  their neighborhood businesses and attacking the police?  You Blacks are of absolutely zero value to society and you know it. The statics damn every argument you present.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I forgot you people are incapable of doing such a little and uncomplicated thing as a simple little search you being so dependent upon others.
> 
> Commissioner Kelly says almost 75 of violent crime committed by African-Americans - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what commissioner Kelly says.  Where is the study?  Its not close to being valid if you cant produce the study you moron.
Click to expand...


Can't stand the truth can you?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
Click to expand...


Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Native American women were considered "natural" whores and were paid a higher price for their inate freakishness.
> What are you doing to tide the epidemic of native American males raping Native American girls and women????
Click to expand...


You will not be able to deflect and change the subject. Blacks are a blight on society and everyone knows it. You're "victim" cry will no longer be tolerated.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians must like welfare then.  I would have thought that was a problem they would handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you seen Indians running amuck looting  their neighborhood businesses and attacking the police?  You Blacks are of absolutely zero value to society and you know it. The statics damn every argument you present.
Click to expand...

Indians live on reservations. The dont get to run amuck in neighborhood businesses and attack police.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you brought up raping white women.
> Try to keep your foot out of your mouth....
Click to expand...


Don't like the statics damning your pitiful degenerate race?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
Click to expand...


I agree giving it up is hardly rape.  White women know that whites have the most money so they take the money from the white guys and give it to the Black guys. Its big pimpin and its a business many white women gladly work in to help the brothas out.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians must like welfare then.  I would have thought that was a problem they would handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you seen Indians running amuck looting  their neighborhood businesses and attacking the police?  You Blacks are of absolutely zero value to society and you know it. The statics damn every argument you present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians live on reservations. The dont get to run amuck in neighborhood businesses and attack police.
Click to expand...



You really are stupid. That has also been validated. More Indians live off the reservations than live on them. Go steal some cigars from your neighborhood convenience store.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree giving it up is hardly rape.  White women know that whites have the most money so they take the money from the white guys and give it to the Black guys. Its big pimpin and its a business many white women gladly work in to help the brothas out.
Click to expand...


You have no defense so now you are just rambling on and showing your absence of class and moral standards. Typical hood rat.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree giving it up is hardly rape.  White women know that whites have the most money so they take the money from the white guys and give it to the Black guys. Its big pimpin and its a business many white women gladly work in to help the brothas out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no defense so now you are just rambling on and showing your absence of class and moral standards. Typical hood rat.
Click to expand...

No defense needed. You arguments are puerile rantings best used for KKK rallies or other events where white men get up and emotionally pronounce how much they are in fear of Black people taking their women and the white race dying out.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians must like welfare then.  I would have thought that was a problem they would handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you seen Indians running amuck looting  their neighborhood businesses and attacking the police?  You Blacks are of absolutely zero value to society and you know it. The statics damn every argument you present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians live on reservations. The dont get to run amuck in neighborhood businesses and attack police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are stupid. That has also been validated. More Indians live off the reservations than live on them. Go steal some cigars from your neighborhood convenience store.
Click to expand...


Sorry clown. You are the one that is stupid. Stupid for thinking what a white boy says is valid is actually the case. Go scalp someone to release your anger or go take a Midol to relieve your feminine cramps.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree giving it up is hardly rape.  White women know that whites have the most money so they take the money from the white guys and give it to the Black guys. Its big pimpin and its a business many white women gladly work in to help the brothas out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no defense so now you are just rambling on and showing your absence of class and moral standards. Typical hood rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No defense needed. You arguments are puerile rantings best used for KKK rallies or other events where white men get up and emotionally pronounce how much they are in fear of Black people taking their women and the white race dying out.
Click to expand...


You've totally lost it. You prove all our points. You are angry for the truth being pointed out to you and are lashing out at everything. You'll probably get so angry you'll go out and take your anger out on some elderly couple if you can get enough of your hood rat thugs to go with you.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the negroids they tend to take care of their own problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians must like welfare then.  I would have thought that was a problem they would handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you seen Indians running amuck looting  their neighborhood businesses and attacking the police?  You Blacks are of absolutely zero value to society and you know it. The statics damn every argument you present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians live on reservations. The dont get to run amuck in neighborhood businesses and attack police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are stupid. That has also been validated. More Indians live off the reservations than live on them. Go steal some cigars from your neighborhood convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry clown. You are the one that is stupid. Stupid for thinking what a white boy says is valid is actually the case. Go scalp someone to release your anger or go take a Midol to relieve your feminine cramps.
Click to expand...


Your scalp is worthless. It's so kinky one could only use it to scrub out a greasy frying pan.  Take another drag on your cheap Mexican weed or open another bottle of Thunderbird you lifted from the convenience store.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree giving it up is hardly rape.  White women know that whites have the most money so they take the money from the white guys and give it to the Black guys. Its big pimpin and its a business many white women gladly work in to help the brothas out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no defense so now you are just rambling on and showing your absence of class and moral standards. Typical hood rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No defense needed. You arguments are puerile rantings best used for KKK rallies or other events where white men get up and emotionally pronounce how much they are in fear of Black people taking their women and the white race dying out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've totally lost it. You prove all our points. You are angry for the truth being pointed out to you and are lashing out at everything. You'll probably get so angry you'll go out and take your anger out on some elderly couple if you can get enough of your hood rat thugs to go with you.
Click to expand...

You lost it when you got emotional and called me a hood rat. Who do you think you are fooling?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree giving it up is hardly rape.  White women know that whites have the most money so they take the money from the white guys and give it to the Black guys. Its big pimpin and its a business many white women gladly work in to help the brothas out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no defense so now you are just rambling on and showing your absence of class and moral standards. Typical hood rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No defense needed. You arguments are puerile rantings best used for KKK rallies or other events where white men get up and emotionally pronounce how much they are in fear of Black people taking their women and the white race dying out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've totally lost it. You prove all our points. You are angry for the truth being pointed out to you and are lashing out at everything. You'll probably get so angry you'll go out and take your anger out on some elderly couple if you can get enough of your hood rat thugs to go with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost it when you got emotional and called me a hood rat. Who do you think you are fooling?
Click to expand...


Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians must like welfare then.  I would have thought that was a problem they would handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you seen Indians running amuck looting  their neighborhood businesses and attacking the police?  You Blacks are of absolutely zero value to society and you know it. The statics damn every argument you present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians live on reservations. The dont get to run amuck in neighborhood businesses and attack police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are stupid. That has also been validated. More Indians live off the reservations than live on them. Go steal some cigars from your neighborhood convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry clown. You are the one that is stupid. Stupid for thinking what a white boy says is valid is actually the case. Go scalp someone to release your anger or go take a Midol to relieve your feminine cramps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your scalp is worthless. It's so kinky one could only use it to scrub out a greasy frying pan.  Take another drag on your cheap Mexican weed or open another bottle of Thunderbird you lifted from the convenience store.
Click to expand...


Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree giving it up is hardly rape.  White women know that whites have the most money so they take the money from the white guys and give it to the Black guys. Its big pimpin and its a business many white women gladly work in to help the brothas out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no defense so now you are just rambling on and showing your absence of class and moral standards. Typical hood rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No defense needed. You arguments are puerile rantings best used for KKK rallies or other events where white men get up and emotionally pronounce how much they are in fear of Black people taking their women and the white race dying out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've totally lost it. You prove all our points. You are angry for the truth being pointed out to you and are lashing out at everything. You'll probably get so angry you'll go out and take your anger out on some elderly couple if you can get enough of your hood rat thugs to go with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost it when you got emotional and called me a hood rat. Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.
Click to expand...

Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you seen Indians running amuck looting  their neighborhood businesses and attacking the police?  You Blacks are of absolutely zero value to society and you know it. The statics damn every argument you present.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians live on reservations. The dont get to run amuck in neighborhood businesses and attack police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are stupid. That has also been validated. More Indians live off the reservations than live on them. Go steal some cigars from your neighborhood convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry clown. You are the one that is stupid. Stupid for thinking what a white boy says is valid is actually the case. Go scalp someone to release your anger or go take a Midol to relieve your feminine cramps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your scalp is worthless. It's so kinky one could only use it to scrub out a greasy frying pan.  Take another drag on your cheap Mexican weed or open another bottle of Thunderbird you lifted from the convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.
Click to expand...


We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no defense so now you are just rambling on and showing your absence of class and moral standards. Typical hood rat.
> 
> 
> 
> No defense needed. You arguments are puerile rantings best used for KKK rallies or other events where white men get up and emotionally pronounce how much they are in fear of Black people taking their women and the white race dying out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've totally lost it. You prove all our points. You are angry for the truth being pointed out to you and are lashing out at everything. You'll probably get so angry you'll go out and take your anger out on some elderly couple if you can get enough of your hood rat thugs to go with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost it when you got emotional and called me a hood rat. Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
Click to expand...


I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians live on reservations. The dont get to run amuck in neighborhood businesses and attack police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are stupid. That has also been validated. More Indians live off the reservations than live on them. Go steal some cigars from your neighborhood convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry clown. You are the one that is stupid. Stupid for thinking what a white boy says is valid is actually the case. Go scalp someone to release your anger or go take a Midol to relieve your feminine cramps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your scalp is worthless. It's so kinky one could only use it to scrub out a greasy frying pan.  Take another drag on your cheap Mexican weed or open another bottle of Thunderbird you lifted from the convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.
Click to expand...


Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No defense needed. You arguments are puerile rantings best used for KKK rallies or other events where white men get up and emotionally pronounce how much they are in fear of Black people taking their women and the white race dying out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've totally lost it. You prove all our points. You are angry for the truth being pointed out to you and are lashing out at everything. You'll probably get so angry you'll go out and take your anger out on some elderly couple if you can get enough of your hood rat thugs to go with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost it when you got emotional and called me a hood rat. Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
Click to expand...

I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've totally lost it. You prove all our points. You are angry for the truth being pointed out to you and are lashing out at everything. You'll probably get so angry you'll go out and take your anger out on some elderly couple if you can get enough of your hood rat thugs to go with you.
> 
> 
> 
> You lost it when you got emotional and called me a hood rat. Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
Click to expand...


You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are stupid. That has also been validated. More Indians live off the reservations than live on them. Go steal some cigars from your neighborhood convenience store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry clown. You are the one that is stupid. Stupid for thinking what a white boy says is valid is actually the case. Go scalp someone to release your anger or go take a Midol to relieve your feminine cramps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your scalp is worthless. It's so kinky one could only use it to scrub out a greasy frying pan.  Take another drag on your cheap Mexican weed or open another bottle of Thunderbird you lifted from the convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.
Click to expand...


I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost it when you got emotional and called me a hood rat. Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
Click to expand...


You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry clown. You are the one that is stupid. Stupid for thinking what a white boy says is valid is actually the case. Go scalp someone to release your anger or go take a Midol to relieve your feminine cramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scalp is worthless. It's so kinky one could only use it to scrub out a greasy frying pan.  Take another drag on your cheap Mexican weed or open another bottle of Thunderbird you lifted from the convenience store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.
Click to expand...


You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ass the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
Click to expand...


When was the Black war against the whites?  LOL!!  You have always been a lap dog for the whites and always will be because you must have the whites to think for you and tell you what to do.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Thats alright.. you can have them white women who scamper down to the sewer to relive their guilt.  No worries there, when the educated, good looking black women want a man that can help pay the electric bill and put a ring on her finger she knows where to go.  Its a fair trade, you get our low lifes who like and have already been passed around our hoods and we get your cream of the crop.  


Sort of like the handling of your epidemic wave of white male pedophilia??? 

Typical, naive american black attitude.   Asians are the kings of pedohilia.  SE asia paves the way.

Domestic violence???

Which one of your negro football league players will be up next?   Give them a little money and take them outta the hood and still the same.  lol


White collar thievery???

Hey, at least we are losers are smart enough to rob a million as opposed to a liquor store. 


Meth addiction???

Keeping black mens blow jobs cheap.  Dont you like meth heads ten dollar blowies or would you like a step up to the twenty dollar crackheads blowies?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ass the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Black war against the whites?  LOL!!  You have always been a lap dog for the whites and always will be because you must have the whites to think for you and tell you what to do.
Click to expand...

Nat Turner ring a bell?  How about the Stono Rebellion?  I guess your white handlers made sure you would not hear of these things.  My question is how did you let white people do this to you if you had the upper hand in knowledge of the countryside?  You actually lived here and still got punked. Thats like someone coming into my home and making me live in the guest room closet.  Why dont you take back your land?  Are you all cowards?


----------



## Asclepias

Enough of the NA bashing though.  I am not going to participate in it because I bet the white racists are giggling their simian asses off at this exchange. Both of you NA's keep on doing what you do best.  Whatever that is.


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the most poverty. I own my own corporation. I employ 34 people. You have absolutely no argument. I am responsible for myself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I forgot you people are incapable of doing such a little and uncomplicated thing as a simple little search you being so dependent upon others.
> 
> Commissioner Kelly says almost 75 of violent crime committed by African-Americans - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what commissioner Kelly says.  Where is the study?  Its not close to being valid if you cant produce the study you moron.
Click to expand...



LOL!!!!...that idiot put up an opinion piece as proof???...LOL!!!!!
Then posts propaganda from "hate Black people" sites as ducumentation...hahahhaha!!!
And still NOWHERE was it stated that 12% of Black people did ANYTHING!!!!!....hahaha!!!

Next time "stupid sammy" and "pretendinghuman"...says he has proof, we know a barrel of laughs are soon to be had...


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
Click to expand...

And yet white and N.A. folk are finding so much Black DNA in their family tree because of immaculate conception???..lol
I lost my virginity to a white freak and she taught me things I have never done since.

Too bad you can't inspire "your own women" to do the same...


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, your assertions don't pass my test. If you want to treat Blacks as a group I will do the same with Native Americans. Why are all of you on welfare if you are not an inferior culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Native American women were considered "natural" whores and were paid a higher price for their inate freakishness.
> What are you doing to tide the epidemic of native American males raping Native American girls and women????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be able to deflect and change the subject. Blacks are a blight on society and everyone knows it. You're "victim" cry will no longer be tolerated.
Click to expand...


On as a whole, your entire race lives in set aside dog pounds called reservations, you rape every Indian female that can walk and voluntarily become unproductive drunks living off federal money.

Please don't talk about a blight on society, you and yours have chosen to be domesticated mongrels unable to control your own impulses.

I'm done with you now, I have the freedom to go where I want, no reservation cage for me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I admit it was a slap in the face of hood rats everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
Click to expand...


   They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Native American women were considered "natural" whores and were paid a higher price for their inate freakishness.
> What are you doing to tide the epidemic of native American males raping Native American girls and women????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be able to deflect and change the subject. Blacks are a blight on society and everyone knows it. You're "victim" cry will no longer be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On as a whole, your entire race lives in set aside dog pounds called reservations, you rape every Indian female that can walk and voluntarily become unproductive drunks living off federal money.
> 
> Please don't talk about a blight on society, you and yours have chosen to be domesticated mongrels unable to control your own impulses.
> 
> I'm done with you now, I have the freedom to go where I want, no reservation cage for me.
Click to expand...


You don't even have the freedom to vote.  You sold that freedom for an Obamaphone, Lackey.


----------



## the_human_being

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
> I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.
Click to expand...


You got Obamaphones. That was payment too much.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Native American women were considered "natural" whores and were paid a higher price for their inate freakishness.
> What are you doing to tide the epidemic of native American males raping Native American girls and women????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will not be able to deflect and change the subject. Blacks are a blight on society and everyone knows it. You're "victim" cry will no longer be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On as a whole, your entire race lives in set aside dog pounds called reservations, you rape every Indian female that can walk and voluntarily become unproductive drunks living off federal money.
> 
> Please don't talk about a blight on society, you and yours have chosen to be domesticated mongrels unable to control your own impulses.
> 
> I'm done with you now, I have the freedom to go where I want, no reservation cage for me.
Click to expand...


Neither do I. I live on 1 acre of land with a nice home and a manicured lawn taken care of by a Black man.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are not on welfare. Just up the road from me the Poarch Creek nation is very wealthy. They own a huge casino and a couple of motels and are fleecing the white folks every day. Where are your Black casinos?
> 
> At least my people fought the whites while your just rolled over and cried "victim".  The only time Black fight is when ten of them rob and murder an elderly couple or one or more of you rape and murder a white college student such as in Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet white and N.A. folk are finding so much Black DNA in their family tree because of immaculate conception???..lol
> I lost my virginity to a white freak and she taught me things I have never done since.
> 
> Too bad you can't inspire "your own women" to do the same...
Click to expand...


None in mine thank you. You didn't get around to raping any of my folks.  I'll wager you have absolutely no inkling as to who your own father is.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about as a culture you all learn to stop portraying the wide spread rape and molestation of Native American women by Native American Men as wholesome fun??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks rape more white women than any other ethnic group. White men almost never rape  a Black woman. Get your facts straight. The thread is about Blacks. White men rape white women as well.  Blacks are 12% of the population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and make up 72% of all children born to unwed Moms. They also make up 70% of the prison population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you paid to be stupid???..please post any legitimate study that states that 12% of Black People commit 52% of all violent crimes.
> It not as easy to prove as native Americans being uncontrollable alcoholics..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I forgot you people are incapable of doing such a little and uncomplicated thing as a simple little search you being so dependent upon others.
> 
> The Blacks can't even post an opinion piece.
> 
> Commissioner Kelly says almost 75 of violent crime committed by African-Americans - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what commissioner Kelly says.  Where is the study?  Its not close to being valid if you cant produce the study you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!...that idiot put up an opinion piece as proof???...LOL!!!!!
> Then posts propaganda from "hate Black people" sites as ducumentation...hahahhaha!!!
> And still NOWHERE was it stated that 12% of Black people did ANYTHING!!!!!....hahaha!!!
> 
> Next time "stupid sammy" and "pretendinghuman"...says he has proof, we know a barrel of laughs are soon to be had...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Enough of the NA bashing though. I am not going to participate in it because I bet the white racists are giggling their simian asses off at this exchange. Both of you NA's keep on doing what you do best. Whatever that is.

*Next.*

*Get yer GED ass outta here*.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ass the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Black war against the whites?  LOL!!  You have always been a lap dog for the whites and always will be because you must have the whites to think for you and tell you what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nat Turner ring a bell?  How about the Stono Rebellion?  I guess your white handlers made sure you would not hear of these things.  My question is how did you let white people do this to you if you had the upper hand in knowledge of the countryside?  You actually lived here and still got punked. Thats like someone coming into my home and making me live in the guest room closet.  Why dont you take back your land?  Are you all cowards?
Click to expand...


That's all you have to point to?  LOL!!  A bunch of pussys, the entire Black race.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was funny.  I know it made me laugh at your lack of emotional control. You were way too easy to tip over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
> I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.
Click to expand...


See you NA's? Glad to see the white man gave you back a fraction of what they took from you. I am amazed you are satisfied with that. How does it feel to get humiliated like that?  That's like someone having sex with your girl and then saying you can see her on Saturdays from 2-3pm.  Come to think of it maybe thats why you guys have a meth and alcohol problem. Must be depressing.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just laugh at your stupidity and defense of commonly recognized and established facts. Denial is not a defense.
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
> I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you NA's? Glad to see the white man gave you back a fraction of what they took from you. I am amazed you are satisfied with that. How does it feel to get humiliated like that?  That's like someone having sex with your girl and then saying you can see her on Saturdays from 2-3pm.  Come to think of it maybe thats why you guys have a meth and alcohol problem. Must be depressing.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you settled for an Obamaphone.  Here's another little link for you. Native Americans and Asians only account for 2.2% of violent crime while you degenerate Blacks account for 52%.  Great bunch of idiots you are.  Don't fear though, you'll always have a roof over your head in a cell block.

Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your scalp is worthless. It's so kinky one could only use it to scrub out a greasy frying pan.  Take another drag on your cheap Mexican weed or open another bottle of Thunderbird you lifted from the convenience store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?
Click to expand...


I don't do very much anymore except travel some. I'm semi-retired.  I still get by the office a couple of times a week. I'm enjoying my senior years.  I realize you don't have any idea what I'm talking about with your dependency on SNAP and drugs.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at your drunkenness and the fact you fell for some beaver skins in exchange for New York. I bet you were high on fire water then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
> I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you NA's? Glad to see the white man gave you back a fraction of what they took from you. I am amazed you are satisfied with that. How does it feel to get humiliated like that?  That's like someone having sex with your girl and then saying you can see her on Saturdays from 2-3pm.  Come to think of it maybe thats why you guys have a meth and alcohol problem. Must be depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you settled for an Obamaphone.  Here's another little link for you. Native Americans and Asians only account for 2.2% of violent crime while you degenerate Blacks account for 52%.  Great bunch of idiots you are.  Don't fear though, you'll always have a roof over your head in a cell block.
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I really do pity you guys. Yet here you are mad at Black people. You should be enraged at white people but they have trained you well.

5 big Native American health issues you don x27 t know about Al Jazeera America



> “*We are the sickest racial, ethnic population in the United States,*” said Irene Vernon, a professor at Colorado State University who specializes in Native American health.
> 
> Native communities suffer more of the usual predictors of poor health, such as poverty, unemployment and a steep high school dropout rate. There’s also a heavy history: the removal of Native Americans from their lands, and the boarding school movement, when many Native children were separated from their families, renamed, stripped of their language and often abused.
> 
> “These traumatic impacts -- loss of land, loss of community, loss of family, warfare -- have been passed on from generation to generation,” Vernon said.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> You let white folks enslave you without even a protest, yet you thugs gang up on the helpless elderly and murder and rob them.  I marvel at your cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
> I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you NA's? Glad to see the white man gave you back a fraction of what they took from you. I am amazed you are satisfied with that. How does it feel to get humiliated like that?  That's like someone having sex with your girl and then saying you can see her on Saturdays from 2-3pm.  Come to think of it maybe thats why you guys have a meth and alcohol problem. Must be depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you settled for an Obamaphone.  Here's another little link for you. Native Americans and Asians only account for 2.2% of violent crime while you degenerate Blacks account for 52%.  Great bunch of idiots you are.  Don't fear though, you'll always have a roof over your head in a cell block.
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do pity you guys. Yet here you are mad at Black people. You should be enraged at white people but they have trained you well.
> 
> 5 big Native American health issues you don x27 t know about Al Jazeera America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*We are the sickest racial, ethnic population in the United States,*” said Irene Vernon, a professor at Colorado State University who specializes in Native American health.
> 
> Native communities suffer more of the usual predictors of poor health, such as poverty, unemployment and a steep high school dropout rate. There’s also a heavy history: the removal of Native Americans from their lands, and the boarding school movement, when many Native children were separated from their families, renamed, stripped of their language and often abused.
> 
> “These traumatic impacts -- loss of land, loss of community, loss of family, warfare -- have been passed on from generation to generation,” Vernon said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We're not mad at Blacks. We just don't think they should be allowed to exist. Nothing personal, I assure you.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do very much anymore except travel some. I'm semi-retired.  I still get by the office a couple of times a week. I'm enjoying my senior years.  I realize you don't have any idea what I'm talking about with your dependency on SNAP and drugs.
Click to expand...


Going to get your liquor rations is not exactly traveling.  You cant be retired if you never had a job. Your teepee is not an office.  Senior years is usually in your 50's and 60's. You guys die a lot in your 40's.  You guys are also bigger drug addicts than white people. Who do you think you are kidding dude?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You let white folks take your country from under your nose and put you on reservations like you are cattle.  Not to mention they enslaved you but stopped because you were to weak to do the work. You are a disgrace to manhood. You lay on your ass drunk all day and beat your women then ask the white man for welfare. Pathetic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
> I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you NA's? Glad to see the white man gave you back a fraction of what they took from you. I am amazed you are satisfied with that. How does it feel to get humiliated like that?  That's like someone having sex with your girl and then saying you can see her on Saturdays from 2-3pm.  Come to think of it maybe thats why you guys have a meth and alcohol problem. Must be depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you settled for an Obamaphone.  Here's another little link for you. Native Americans and Asians only account for 2.2% of violent crime while you degenerate Blacks account for 52%.  Great bunch of idiots you are.  Don't fear though, you'll always have a roof over your head in a cell block.
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do pity you guys. Yet here you are mad at Black people. You should be enraged at white people but they have trained you well.
> 
> 5 big Native American health issues you don x27 t know about Al Jazeera America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*We are the sickest racial, ethnic population in the United States,*” said Irene Vernon, a professor at Colorado State University who specializes in Native American health.
> 
> Native communities suffer more of the usual predictors of poor health, such as poverty, unemployment and a steep high school dropout rate. There’s also a heavy history: the removal of Native Americans from their lands, and the boarding school movement, when many Native children were separated from their families, renamed, stripped of their language and often abused.
> 
> “These traumatic impacts -- loss of land, loss of community, loss of family, warfare -- have been passed on from generation to generation,” Vernon said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not mad at Blacks. We just don't think they should be allowed to exist. Nothing personal, I assure you.
Click to expand...

You are very angry but I understand why. You have the worst gene pool next to white people.  We have the best and the largest. What you think is of no relevance. Nature has already selected us to be the race that inherits the earth. Our genes are stronger than any other race. You will be long gone before Black people are. Matter of fact you will disappear around the same time white people do if not sooner.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do very much anymore except travel some. I'm semi-retired.  I still get by the office a couple of times a week. I'm enjoying my senior years.  I realize you don't have any idea what I'm talking about with your dependency on SNAP and drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to get your liquor rations is not exactly traveling.  You cant be retired if you never had a job. Your teepee is not an office.  Senior years is usually in your 50's and 60's. You guys die a lot in your 40's.  You guys are also bigger drug addicts than white people. Who do you think you are kidding dude?
Click to expand...


You can't really find any thing to back up your arguments with. Sad.

Drug Use Among Minority Groups


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Thought you were leaving GED?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did get their forty acres and a mule.........and then some.
> I guess blacks can keep trying for reparations. But it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you NA's? Glad to see the white man gave you back a fraction of what they took from you. I am amazed you are satisfied with that. How does it feel to get humiliated like that?  That's like someone having sex with your girl and then saying you can see her on Saturdays from 2-3pm.  Come to think of it maybe thats why you guys have a meth and alcohol problem. Must be depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you settled for an Obamaphone.  Here's another little link for you. Native Americans and Asians only account for 2.2% of violent crime while you degenerate Blacks account for 52%.  Great bunch of idiots you are.  Don't fear though, you'll always have a roof over your head in a cell block.
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do pity you guys. Yet here you are mad at Black people. You should be enraged at white people but they have trained you well.
> 
> 5 big Native American health issues you don x27 t know about Al Jazeera America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*We are the sickest racial, ethnic population in the United States,*” said Irene Vernon, a professor at Colorado State University who specializes in Native American health.
> 
> Native communities suffer more of the usual predictors of poor health, such as poverty, unemployment and a steep high school dropout rate. There’s also a heavy history: the removal of Native Americans from their lands, and the boarding school movement, when many Native children were separated from their families, renamed, stripped of their language and often abused.
> 
> “These traumatic impacts -- loss of land, loss of community, loss of family, warfare -- have been passed on from generation to generation,” Vernon said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not mad at Blacks. We just don't think they should be allowed to exist. Nothing personal, I assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very angry but I understand why. You have the worst gene pool next to white people.  We have the best and the largest. What you think is of no relevance. Nature has already selected us to be the race that inherits the earth. Our genes are stronger than any other race. You will be long gone before Black people are. Matter of fact you will disappear around the same time white people do if not sooner.
Click to expand...


All the white people would have to do is leave you alone and you would soon murder one another into extinction. You murder one another even more than you murder whites.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do very much anymore except travel some. I'm semi-retired.  I still get by the office a couple of times a week. I'm enjoying my senior years.  I realize you don't have any idea what I'm talking about with your dependency on SNAP and drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to get your liquor rations is not exactly traveling.  You cant be retired if you never had a job. Your teepee is not an office.  Senior years is usually in your 50's and 60's. You guys die a lot in your 40's.  You guys are also bigger drug addicts than white people. Who do you think you are kidding dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't really find any thing to back up your arguments with. Sad.
> 
> Drug Use Among Minority Groups
Click to expand...


Ooops. I guess you forgot to read your own link



> American Indians/Alaska Natives
> 
> This population has not been well represented in national statistics meaning there are too few survey participants from this group. *Studies that have been done however, indicate heavy use of alcohol, tobacco and other drugs to the point that they are serious health problems. If compared to the 6% of all Americans over 12 years of age that use illegal drugs, the estimate for this group is 12.6%. Another observation is that the youth in this minority group have been observed using tobacco and alcohol at an earlier age than their White counterparts.*
> 
> African Americans
> 
> African Americans comprise 12.6% of the American population according to the US Census. T*he prevalence estimates for recent illegal drug use are roughly equivalent for non-Hispanic African Americans and Whites.* Slightly more than 6 percent of these population members qualify as active and current illegal drug users as reported in the survey. The report did state that illegal drug use and drug trafficking are still major problems in US African American communities.



Here is something that lays out the problem in your community or what parades as a community now.

The Methamphetamine Crisis in American Indian and Native Alaskan Communities - Student Pulse



> The prevalence of methamphetamine (ME) use among American Indians and Native Alaskans (AI/NAs) is strikingly high in comparison to other ethnic groups in the U.S.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you NA's? Glad to see the white man gave you back a fraction of what they took from you. I am amazed you are satisfied with that. How does it feel to get humiliated like that?  That's like someone having sex with your girl and then saying you can see her on Saturdays from 2-3pm.  Come to think of it maybe thats why you guys have a meth and alcohol problem. Must be depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you settled for an Obamaphone.  Here's another little link for you. Native Americans and Asians only account for 2.2% of violent crime while you degenerate Blacks account for 52%.  Great bunch of idiots you are.  Don't fear though, you'll always have a roof over your head in a cell block.
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do pity you guys. Yet here you are mad at Black people. You should be enraged at white people but they have trained you well.
> 
> 5 big Native American health issues you don x27 t know about Al Jazeera America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*We are the sickest racial, ethnic population in the United States,*” said Irene Vernon, a professor at Colorado State University who specializes in Native American health.
> 
> Native communities suffer more of the usual predictors of poor health, such as poverty, unemployment and a steep high school dropout rate. There’s also a heavy history: the removal of Native Americans from their lands, and the boarding school movement, when many Native children were separated from their families, renamed, stripped of their language and often abused.
> 
> “These traumatic impacts -- loss of land, loss of community, loss of family, warfare -- have been passed on from generation to generation,” Vernon said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not mad at Blacks. We just don't think they should be allowed to exist. Nothing personal, I assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very angry but I understand why. You have the worst gene pool next to white people.  We have the best and the largest. What you think is of no relevance. Nature has already selected us to be the race that inherits the earth. Our genes are stronger than any other race. You will be long gone before Black people are. Matter of fact you will disappear around the same time white people do if not sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the white people would have to do is leave you alone and you would soon murder one another into extinction. You murder one another even more than you murder whites.
Click to expand...

White people thought the same thing after they freed the slaves back in the 1800's They were wrong then and you would be wrong now. We aint going nowhere. Before you guys existed Black people did. How dumb of you to think you need white people to survive. No wonder you have given up.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you settled for an Obamaphone.  Here's another little link for you. Native Americans and Asians only account for 2.2% of violent crime while you degenerate Blacks account for 52%.  Great bunch of idiots you are.  Don't fear though, you'll always have a roof over your head in a cell block.
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do pity you guys. Yet here you are mad at Black people. You should be enraged at white people but they have trained you well.
> 
> 5 big Native American health issues you don x27 t know about Al Jazeera America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*We are the sickest racial, ethnic population in the United States,*” said Irene Vernon, a professor at Colorado State University who specializes in Native American health.
> 
> Native communities suffer more of the usual predictors of poor health, such as poverty, unemployment and a steep high school dropout rate. There’s also a heavy history: the removal of Native Americans from their lands, and the boarding school movement, when many Native children were separated from their families, renamed, stripped of their language and often abused.
> 
> “These traumatic impacts -- loss of land, loss of community, loss of family, warfare -- have been passed on from generation to generation,” Vernon said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not mad at Blacks. We just don't think they should be allowed to exist. Nothing personal, I assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very angry but I understand why. You have the worst gene pool next to white people.  We have the best and the largest. What you think is of no relevance. Nature has already selected us to be the race that inherits the earth. Our genes are stronger than any other race. You will be long gone before Black people are. Matter of fact you will disappear around the same time white people do if not sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the white people would have to do is leave you alone and you would soon murder one another into extinction. You murder one another even more than you murder whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people thought the same thing after they freed the slaves back in the 1800's They were wrong then and you would be wrong now. We aint going nowhere. Before you guys existed Black people did. How dumb of you to think you need white people to survive. No wonder you have given up.
Click to expand...


I heard Al Sharpton say the same thing. How about just tis once, back up something you say with a link or something?  I have provided links that you Blacks have the lowest IQ's and smaller brains and commit more violent crimes than any other ethnic group. All you have done is make hate statements without producing anything to support those statements. How about backing just this one statement up for a change?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do very much anymore except travel some. I'm semi-retired.  I still get by the office a couple of times a week. I'm enjoying my senior years.  I realize you don't have any idea what I'm talking about with your dependency on SNAP and drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to get your liquor rations is not exactly traveling.  You cant be retired if you never had a job. Your teepee is not an office.  Senior years is usually in your 50's and 60's. You guys die a lot in your 40's.  You guys are also bigger drug addicts than white people. Who do you think you are kidding dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't really find any thing to back up your arguments with. Sad.
> 
> Drug Use Among Minority Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooops. I guess you forgot to read your own link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Indians/Alaska Natives
> 
> This population has not been well represented in national statistics meaning there are too few survey participants from this group. *Studies that have been done however, indicate heavy use of alcohol, tobacco and other drugs to the point that they are serious health problems. If compared to the 6% of all Americans over 12 years of age that use illegal drugs, the estimate for this group is 12.6%. Another observation is that the youth in this minority group have been observed using tobacco and alcohol at an earlier age than their White counterparts.*
> 
> African Americans
> 
> African Americans comprise 12.6% of the American population according to the US Census. T*he prevalence estimates for recent illegal drug use are roughly equivalent for non-Hispanic African Americans and Whites.* Slightly more than 6 percent of these population members qualify as active and current illegal drug users as reported in the survey. The report did state that illegal drug use and drug trafficking are still major problems in US African American communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is something that lays out the problem in your community or what parades as a community now.
> 
> The Methamphetamine Crisis in American Indian and Native Alaskan Communities - Student Pulse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prevalence of methamphetamine (ME) use among American Indians and Native Alaskans (AI/NAs) is strikingly high in comparison to other ethnic groups in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're just jealous that those problems are not nearly as damning as are the problems in the Black community or jungle.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do pity you guys. Yet here you are mad at Black people. You should be enraged at white people but they have trained you well.
> 
> 5 big Native American health issues you don x27 t know about Al Jazeera America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not mad at Blacks. We just don't think they should be allowed to exist. Nothing personal, I assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very angry but I understand why. You have the worst gene pool next to white people.  We have the best and the largest. What you think is of no relevance. Nature has already selected us to be the race that inherits the earth. Our genes are stronger than any other race. You will be long gone before Black people are. Matter of fact you will disappear around the same time white people do if not sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the white people would have to do is leave you alone and you would soon murder one another into extinction. You murder one another even more than you murder whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people thought the same thing after they freed the slaves back in the 1800's They were wrong then and you would be wrong now. We aint going nowhere. Before you guys existed Black people did. How dumb of you to think you need white people to survive. No wonder you have given up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard Al Sharpton say the same thing. How about just tis once, back up something you say with a link or something?  I have provided links that you Blacks have the lowest IQ's and smaller brains and commit more violent crimes than any other ethnic group. All you have done is make hate statements without producing anything to support those statements. How about backing just this one statement up for a change?
Click to expand...

Every time I supply a link you go on radio silence or deflect. Its fun making you look stupid. I want you to keep on talking.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do very much anymore except travel some. I'm semi-retired.  I still get by the office a couple of times a week. I'm enjoying my senior years.  I realize you don't have any idea what I'm talking about with your dependency on SNAP and drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to get your liquor rations is not exactly traveling.  You cant be retired if you never had a job. Your teepee is not an office.  Senior years is usually in your 50's and 60's. You guys die a lot in your 40's.  You guys are also bigger drug addicts than white people. Who do you think you are kidding dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't really find any thing to back up your arguments with. Sad.
> 
> Drug Use Among Minority Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooops. I guess you forgot to read your own link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Indians/Alaska Natives
> 
> This population has not been well represented in national statistics meaning there are too few survey participants from this group. *Studies that have been done however, indicate heavy use of alcohol, tobacco and other drugs to the point that they are serious health problems. If compared to the 6% of all Americans over 12 years of age that use illegal drugs, the estimate for this group is 12.6%. Another observation is that the youth in this minority group have been observed using tobacco and alcohol at an earlier age than their White counterparts.*
> 
> African Americans
> 
> African Americans comprise 12.6% of the American population according to the US Census. T*he prevalence estimates for recent illegal drug use are roughly equivalent for non-Hispanic African Americans and Whites.* Slightly more than 6 percent of these population members qualify as active and current illegal drug users as reported in the survey. The report did state that illegal drug use and drug trafficking are still major problems in US African American communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is something that lays out the problem in your community or what parades as a community now.
> 
> The Methamphetamine Crisis in American Indian and Native Alaskan Communities - Student Pulse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prevalence of methamphetamine (ME) use among American Indians and Native Alaskans (AI/NAs) is strikingly high in comparison to other ethnic groups in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just jealous that those problems are not nearly as damning as are the problems in the Black community or jungle.
Click to expand...


Why would I be jealous? Your own link shows how screwed up the NA's are. Do you guys even have any politicians or anything else other than the casinos?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not mad at Blacks. We just don't think they should be allowed to exist. Nothing personal, I assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very angry but I understand why. You have the worst gene pool next to white people.  We have the best and the largest. What you think is of no relevance. Nature has already selected us to be the race that inherits the earth. Our genes are stronger than any other race. You will be long gone before Black people are. Matter of fact you will disappear around the same time white people do if not sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the white people would have to do is leave you alone and you would soon murder one another into extinction. You murder one another even more than you murder whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people thought the same thing after they freed the slaves back in the 1800's They were wrong then and you would be wrong now. We aint going nowhere. Before you guys existed Black people did. How dumb of you to think you need white people to survive. No wonder you have given up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard Al Sharpton say the same thing. How about just tis once, back up something you say with a link or something?  I have provided links that you Blacks have the lowest IQ's and smaller brains and commit more violent crimes than any other ethnic group. All you have done is make hate statements without producing anything to support those statements. How about backing just this one statement up for a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I supply a link you go on radio silence or deflect. Its fun making you look stupid. I want you to keep on talking.
Click to expand...


In reality you are all just talk and unable to back your wild and insane ramblings up.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very angry but I understand why. You have the worst gene pool next to white people.  We have the best and the largest. What you think is of no relevance. Nature has already selected us to be the race that inherits the earth. Our genes are stronger than any other race. You will be long gone before Black people are. Matter of fact you will disappear around the same time white people do if not sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the white people would have to do is leave you alone and you would soon murder one another into extinction. You murder one another even more than you murder whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people thought the same thing after they freed the slaves back in the 1800's They were wrong then and you would be wrong now. We aint going nowhere. Before you guys existed Black people did. How dumb of you to think you need white people to survive. No wonder you have given up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard Al Sharpton say the same thing. How about just tis once, back up something you say with a link or something?  I have provided links that you Blacks have the lowest IQ's and smaller brains and commit more violent crimes than any other ethnic group. All you have done is make hate statements without producing anything to support those statements. How about backing just this one statement up for a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I supply a link you go on radio silence or deflect. Its fun making you look stupid. I want you to keep on talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality you are all just talk and unable to back your wild and insane ramblings up.
Click to expand...

If you say so. Now what are you going to do about your communities meth problem now that I have educated you?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the white people would have to do is leave you alone and you would soon murder one another into extinction. You murder one another even more than you murder whites.
> 
> 
> 
> White people thought the same thing after they freed the slaves back in the 1800's They were wrong then and you would be wrong now. We aint going nowhere. Before you guys existed Black people did. How dumb of you to think you need white people to survive. No wonder you have given up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard Al Sharpton say the same thing. How about just tis once, back up something you say with a link or something?  I have provided links that you Blacks have the lowest IQ's and smaller brains and commit more violent crimes than any other ethnic group. All you have done is make hate statements without producing anything to support those statements. How about backing just this one statement up for a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I supply a link you go on radio silence or deflect. Its fun making you look stupid. I want you to keep on talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality you are all just talk and unable to back your wild and insane ramblings up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. Now what are you going to do about your communities meth problem now that I have educated you?
Click to expand...


I don't have to do anything at all. You have proven that you are no more than a babbling idiot.


----------



## reconmark

*Lying on sidewalks in Whiteclay, passed out against storefronts day and night, are some Native Americans who come here every day to drink. The town has just one central road, a grocery, a couple of abandoned buildings and four liquor stores. Each year, those four stores sell what amounts to 4 million cans of beer.


And who lives in Whiteclay? According to the latest census: 11 people. That's right. Only 11 residents in a town that sells 4 million cans of beer each year.*

Can't make this stuff up. Native Americans rape and drink themselves into oblivion and then try to sue the liquor retailers and distributors.
Hilarious.

*Native American Tribe s Battle Over Beer Brews NPR*


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people thought the same thing after they freed the slaves back in the 1800's They were wrong then and you would be wrong now. We aint going nowhere. Before you guys existed Black people did. How dumb of you to think you need white people to survive. No wonder you have given up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Al Sharpton say the same thing. How about just tis once, back up something you say with a link or something?  I have provided links that you Blacks have the lowest IQ's and smaller brains and commit more violent crimes than any other ethnic group. All you have done is make hate statements without producing anything to support those statements. How about backing just this one statement up for a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I supply a link you go on radio silence or deflect. Its fun making you look stupid. I want you to keep on talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality you are all just talk and unable to back your wild and insane ramblings up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. Now what are you going to do about your communities meth problem now that I have educated you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to do anything at all. You have proven that you are no more than a babbling idiot.
Click to expand...

Thats not what the link says that you posted but didn't read. That was pretty hilarious.  I bet you felt pretty dumb posting a link that said NA's have a worse problem with drugs than anyone else.  Better check your llinks thoroughly from now on.


----------



## reconmark

*While it's estimated that 1 out of 6 American women will be raped and/or sexually assaulted in her lifetime, more than 1 in 3 Native American women will be raped in her lifetime. A Native woman is 2.5 times more likely to be raped and/or sexually assaulted than other women in the U.S.*

*The NPR series chronicled horrific stories either ignored by law enforcement or unreported because they have become commonplace: a 20-year-old woman raped and beaten by a group of men, then locked in a bathroom, eventually dying from the assault; a 14-year-old girl who accepted a ride home from a woman she knew and was subsequently raped by the woman's husband and his four friends; and a teenager walking home who was abducted and raped by a man in a passing car and dumped in  a ditch.*

http://womensissues.about.com/b/201...rape-an-escalating-crisis-on-tribal-lands.htm


----------



## reconmark

So left to their own vices, native American men will kill themselves with cirrhosis but not before raping every native American girl in sight.
What's left, a population of rape victims and the offspring of rapists...

What a waste...


----------



## reconmark




----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Thats alright.. you can have them white women who scamper down to the sewer to relive their guilt.  No worries there, when the educated, good looking black women want a man that can help pay the electric bill and put a ring on her finger she knows where to go.  Its a fair trade, you get our low lifes who like and have already been passed around our hoods and we get your cream of the crop.
> 
> 
> Sort of like the handling of your epidemic wave of white male pedophilia???
> 
> Typical, naive american black attitude.   Asians are the kings of pedohilia.  SE asia paves the way.
> 
> Domestic violence???
> 
> Which one of your negro football league players will be up next?   Give them a little money and take them outta the hood and still the same.  lol
> 
> 
> White collar thievery???
> 
> Hey, at least we are losers are smart enough to rob a million as opposed to a liquor store.
> 
> 
> Meth addiction???
> 
> Keeping black mens blow jobs cheap.  Dont you like meth heads ten dollar blowies or would you like a step up to the twenty dollar crackheads blowies?




So in other words, you really are a loser...lol.


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats alright.. you can have them white women who scamper down to the sewer to relive their guilt.  No worries there, when the educated, good looking black women want a man that can help pay the electric bill and put a ring on her finger she knows where to go.  Its a fair trade, you get our low lifes who like and have already been passed around our hoods and we get your cream of the crop.
> 
> 
> Sort of like the handling of your epidemic wave of white male pedophilia???
> 
> Typical, naive american black attitude.   Asians are the kings of pedohilia.  SE asia paves the way.
> 
> Domestic violence???
> 
> Which one of your negro football league players will be up next?   Give them a little money and take them outta the hood and still the same.  lol
> 
> 
> White collar thievery???
> 
> Hey, at least we are losers are smart enough to rob a million as opposed to a liquor store.
> 
> 
> Meth addiction???
> 
> Keeping black mens blow jobs cheap.  Dont you like meth heads ten dollar blowies or would you like a step up to the twenty dollar crackheads blowies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you really are a loser...lol.
Click to expand...


Confused too. I think he is lying about being a NA afterall.  He speaks about white collar thievery and everyone knows that white people are the kings of white collar crime.  He must be one of those white boys that signed up on the Dawes Rolls once they found out they were giving land away to the Indians.


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue your laughable attempt at history, in terms of rape, you may not rape many white women; you all have an epidemic of intra-rape.
> That leaves little time to rape other races of women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you seem to be obsessed with raping white women. Are your own women just too free with giving their bodies up to your lusts?  Probably so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men dont have to be obsessed with raping white women. They give it up much more freely to us than they do to you evidently.  What are you doing to train white girls to not be so promiscuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is hardly "giving it up" idiot.  Blacks can't determine who a child's father is because the mother had semen from so many different partners inside her it was impossible to make a concrete determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet white and N.A. folk are finding so much Black DNA in their family tree because of immaculate conception???..lol
> I lost my virginity to a white freak and she taught me things I have never done since.
> 
> Too bad you can't inspire "your own women" to do the same...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None in mine thank you. You didn't get around to raping any of my folks.  I'll wager you have absolutely no inkling as to who your own father is.
Click to expand...


Guess it's normal for all your males to continue their fathers occupations.
Raping and drinking...


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually melanin goes for about $362 a gram at last glance. My kinky scalp is worth more than your limp, devoid of melanin scalp is everyday of the week. However, i wasnt telling you to take my scalp because I need it.  I said go scalp someone else.  If you dont want to do that go eat some peyote buttons or check yourself into a alcoholic clinic since you indians are all drunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not murderers, rapists, robbers, home invasionists, common thugs, looters, rioters, or crybaby little wimps though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you are. If you can prove you are not I would like to see where this is true.Please show all your work drunken one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already proven you folks are.  It's common knowledge. Blacks are at the very bottom of the food chain and have no value to society at all. You're all born losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You havent proven anything except you are drunk and feeling sorry for yourself. Get up and do something like my ancestors did that went through slavery, Jim Crow, etc and still became something. You guys are pretty much irrelevant now. You are not smart. You cant play any sports. You hate politics. What do you guys do anyway but rob people at the casinos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do very much anymore except travel some. I'm semi-retired.  I still get by the office a couple of times a week. I'm enjoying my senior years.  I realize you don't have any idea what I'm talking about with your dependency on SNAP and drugs.
Click to expand...


So by semi-retired, you mean you rape on m,w and thur and are drunk on tue, fri sat and sundays...


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I'm Anglo GED.  I never said I was native.  

You two monkies need to get smacked around again?


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I'm Anglo GED.  I never said I was native.
> 
> You two monkies need to get smacked around again?



Your an Anglo with a GED?  Why didn't you finish high school?  Did you get hooked on meth or crack?

Dont smack yourself. Thats a sign of mental illness.  How is the fur coat coming?  I know you said you shaved your body hair yesterday due to the lice you white trailer trash catch all the time. Did it already grow back?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Lol.  Noob.  That's the best you got?  I expect it's better then having pubic hair on my head?


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Lol.  Noob.  That's the best you got?  I expect it's better then having pubic hair on my head?



You don't have pubic hair on your head because you never get any sex.  All your white women want Black guys.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Lol.   What a joke.  We already address this GED.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Lol.   What a joke.  We already address this GED.


The joke is on you. See these girls laughing?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Pictures from the internet?


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I'm Anglo GED.  I never said I was native.
> 
> You two monkies need to get smacked around again?



Why yes, I would like my monkey smacked, go wake her up, tell her it's her turn.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Sorry your mom left a hour ago.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Pictures from the internet?


Yes. Lots of them. They have videos too. You white boys are in trouble. White girls think you are lame.  Check the blond out raping the Black guy with her eyes.

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/AB...p4?versionId=FfzDz8UyaWGQQo6TV7ao.akuMYCpn_Ha


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy




----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Sorry your mom left a hour ago.



Sorry but your daughter never gave birth to me....


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy




----------



## Yarddog

Holy shit this is an unhealthy conversation


----------



## Yarddog

Yarddog said:


> Holy shit this is an unhealthy conversation




just sayin


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Noob.  That's the best you got?  I expect it's better then having pubic hair on my head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have pubic hair on your head because you never get any sex.  All your white women want Black guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Godboy

We owe the black man so much for taking these girls off our hands.


----------



## Godboy

God damn! Black dudes have no shame!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

These are all posts from white girls Dumboy. Yall are in a heap of trouble.  This stuff is hilarious.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias

This one is priceless.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## racewright

Asclepias said:


>


----------



## racewright

Like Malcom said Take there women and destroy the white man.  Just what the Devil did in the bible to Adam with Eve. HMMMMM.


----------



## reconmark

Always thought "Godboy" was a little simp liar, now there's proof.
He posted a bunch of fat white women with Black men, where did he get these pictures??
From a white racist website that were bemoaning the fact that ugly white women and good looking Black men are a MYTH!!!!!
His own source calls his "theory" a crock of crap and the racists admit as much, take a look:

Carlos
09-14-2013, 09:38 PM
ive seen black guys with really hot white girls, they dont like them too skinny cause they want a girl with a booty

Scandalf
11-14-2013, 10:07 PM
ive seen black guys with really hot white girls, they dont like them too skinny cause they want a girl with a booty

Yeah, I never understood why. I saw a black dude recently, his girlfriend was really good looking (and was not fat at all) but had this "trademark" big booty.

YeshAtid
11-14-2013, 10:13 PM
Yeah, I never understood why. I saw a black dude recently, his girlfriend was really good looking (and was not fat at all) but had this "trademark" big booty.


MINARD777
11-26-2013, 06:00 AM
I think black guys are generally less into certain aspects of looks than white guys.. they like butts and not as much faces. This is not the case always. though...

They don't just get ugly girls. A lot of girls who are VERY attractive that I know like black guys... but they prefer ones wit ha lil more weight it is just true...

Now let's post some of the "REAL" photos that accompanied that thread, shall we?





















Unattractive white American Women Black Guy Myth

So as usual, insecure white racist guys are intimidated that White women are choosing real men and not wimpy losers.

Thanks for outing your "littleboy" I could not have have your insecurity any better if I tried...LOL!!


----------



## BillyP

Asclepias said:


>


They're drunk.


----------



## BillyP

So I guess you darkies don't think you'd be better off without white women? Gotcha.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're drunk.
Click to expand...


They have to get drunk. They know they have to go back to white guys at some point if they want daddy's inheritance. Plus it helps them deal with the pain of walking in the morning.


----------



## Asclepias

BillyP said:


> So I guess you darkies don't think you'd be better off without white women? Gotcha.


Now that you mention it the scenario in the OP would never happen.  No way would white women stand for it. #TeamBlackGuys!!


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

lol.  childish internet pictures.   Yeah,  I'm sure that is the death of us white guys.  Internet pictures.


----------



## Asclepias

Lets be real.  White boys know their women are always sneaking off to get a black guy. This has gone on since white women and Black men were in the same vicinity.  As long as the white women that marry white guys never reveal this the white boy is content to pretend his woman doesn't fantasize about Black guys.  Have you ever noticed how white boys are heartbroken when they find out their woman slept with a Black guy?  I cant understand it because it wouldn't bother me if a Black women had white boyfriends in her history.  I think white boys like Dumboy and billepp have insecurity issues.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Inter-marriage among races.  Highest percentage goes to latinos, followed by asians, then africans, then caucasions.  

All the internet pictures dont change much of anything.   Childish


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> lol.  childish internet pictures.   Yeah,  I'm sure that is the death of us white guys.  Internet pictures.



Your attempts to remain pure are pretty much an exercise in futility.  You should see the younger white girls.  They flip the hell out over Black guys.  Internet pictures are just the tip of the iceberg.  They are openly advocating having mixed children because they think they are better looking than ordinary white children.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Inter-marriage among races.  Highest percentage goes to latinos, followed by asians, then africans, then caucasions.
> 
> All the internet pictures dont change much of anything.   Childish


Who's talking about marriage? I have had sex with plenty of white women married to white men.  I'm talking about sex.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Its the same for black women homey.  And asian women and latino women.   

The highest ratio for inter-racial marriage is latino women, asian women and black women to white men.

Lowest ratio is black women to any race.  

Lowest ratio for men is Asian.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Well when you have to use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion and prove a internet picture fantasy, at that point its over.  

Whenever you are ready GED to debate. lemme know.  You can even use internet pictures and crayons and I will type with one hand behind my back.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy




----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Its the same for black women homey.  And asian women and latino women.
> 
> The highest ratio for inter-racial marriage is latino women, asian women and black women to white men.
> 
> Lowest ratio is black women to any race.
> 
> Lowest ratio for men is Asian.



I'm laughing at you thinking marriage is an indicator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





White women want black men to procreate. Marriage is a social idea. Sex is a natural phenomenon.  Pretty much the strongest one for humans.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Well when you have to use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion and prove a internet picture fantasy, at that point its over.
> 
> Whenever you are ready GED to debate. lemme know.  You can even use internet pictures and crayons and I will type with one hand behind my back.



You better run white boy.  I know it pains you but just admit it to yourself now. You will be better able to handle it when you find out for yourself or maybe it has and thats why you are upset.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.

You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.

Internet pictures!


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.
> 
> You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.



Your women are the ones falling victim to a fantasy.  Guys arent worried about getting married until they are about 30.  The thing is that regardless of if we have children with a white girl or a Black one the child is still considered Black. Our genes are that strong and we know this pains you while at the same time attracting white women. If you guys weren't so up in arms about it there would be no big deal as women from all races love Black guys.  I love showing you little dick white racists that you are not even safe with your own women.  BTW did you know today is SnowBunny Sunday?


----------



## Asclepias

IG TeamBlackGuysMeme on Twitter Seriously white guys need to stop saying I m black from the waist down It s not the same lmfao 


I never knew white guys said such things. This shit is hilarious!


----------



## Asclepias

shotgun sammy, billepp, and dumboy be like.............


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.
> 
> You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your women are the ones falling victim to a fantasy.  Guys arent worried about getting married until they are about 30.  The thing is that regardless of if we have children with a white girl or a Black one the child is still considered Black. Our genes are that strong and we know this pains you while at the same time attracting white women. If you guys weren't so up in arms about it there would be no big deal as women from all races love Black guys.  I love showing you little dick white racists that you are not even safe with your own women.  BTW did you know today is SnowBunny Sunday?
Click to expand...

Jungle fever, otherwise known as ebola.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.
> 
> You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your women are the ones falling victim to a fantasy.  Guys arent worried about getting married until they are about 30.  The thing is that regardless of if we have children with a white girl or a Black one the child is still considered Black. Our genes are that strong and we know this pains you while at the same time attracting white women. If you guys weren't so up in arms about it there would be no big deal as women from all races love Black guys.  I love showing you little dick white racists that you are not even safe with your own women.  BTW did you know today is SnowBunny Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jungle fever, otherwise known as ebola.
Click to expand...

A ton of white women married and single seem to have ebola then. Its pretty much an epidemic.


----------



## racewright

I guess Black men do not like black women,they just mess with white sluts   Question why do hookers say no black guys?


----------



## Asclepias

racewright said:


> I guess Black men do not like black women,they just mess with white sluts   Question why do hookers say no black guys?



You guess wrong. Black men love them some Black women.  They don't mind accommodating the white women that seek them out but there is no woman like a Black one. Finding a white woman that can compare with a Black one is like finding a unicorn. In my experience nice looking white women are way easier to hook up with than any other race. You dont have to do much but stand there. if you call that a slut I would guess you must have trouble picking up women.

As far as your question I wouldnt know. Most black guys dont need to find hookers. They get their pick from the general population. The question you should be asking is why are white boys the main customers of Black hookers?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Black men do not like black women,they just mess with white sluts   Question why do hookers say no black guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guess wrong. Black men love them some Black women.  They don't mind accommodating the white women that seek them out but there is no woman like a Black one. Finding a white woman that can compare with a Black one is like finding a unicorn. In my experience nice looking white women are way easier to hook up with than any other race. You dont have to do much but stand there. if you call that a slut I would guess you must have trouble picking up women.
> 
> As far as your question I wouldnt know. Most black guys dont need to find hookers. They get their pick from the general population. The question you should be asking is why are white boys the main customers of *Black hookers*?
Click to expand...

Don't you mean African-American hookers?


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Black men do not like black women,they just mess with white sluts   Question why do hookers say no black guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guess wrong. Black men love them some Black women.  They don't mind accommodating the white women that seek them out but there is no woman like a Black one. Finding a white woman that can compare with a Black one is like finding a unicorn. In my experience nice looking white women are way easier to hook up with than any other race. You dont have to do much but stand there. if you call that a slut I would guess you must have trouble picking up women.
> 
> As far as your question I wouldnt know. Most black guys dont need to find hookers. They get their pick from the general population. The question you should be asking is why are white boys the main customers of *Black hookers*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you mean African-American hookers?
Click to expand...


Yes. You can use either Black or African-American.  Why are white guys the biggest customers of Black or African American hookers?  You poor white boys are so conflicted you go out and pay for what Black guys get for free from white girls.


----------



## reconmark

racewright said:


> I guess Black men do not like black women,they just mess with white sluts   Question why do hookers say no black guys?



First, unless you are so inadequate that you have to regularly seek the services of prostitutes labels you as a very lame mark.
The minute a white male labels a White woman a slut for seeking out different and more masculine men, it's proof positive that he was the sucker getting sand kicked on him at the beach, ie, the wimp..






To be truthful, guys like you amuse me...


----------



## reconmark

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.
> 
> You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your women are the ones falling victim to a fantasy.  Guys arent worried about getting married until they are about 30.  The thing is that regardless of if we have children with a white girl or a Black one the child is still considered Black. Our genes are that strong and we know this pains you while at the same time attracting white women. If you guys weren't so up in arms about it there would be no big deal as women from all races love Black guys.  I love showing you little dick white racists that you are not even safe with your own women.  BTW did you know today is SnowBunny Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jungle fever, otherwise known as ebola.
Click to expand...



*Exposure to Disease*

Columbus arrived in the Bahamas, where he made his first landfall in the Americas, in 1492. Columbus had nearly 90 crew members, whose European upbringings exposed them to diseases like smallpox, influenza and measles. While the Europeans had childhood immunities to these diseases, the American Indians had no defenses, and the diseases ravaged their populations. For example, Hispaniola possessed 250,000 natives upon Columbus’ arrival, and after 25 years, only 14,000 remained.



Read more : Effects of Christopher Columbus on American Indians eHow

Guess some white guys are so disease ridden their very presence is lethal. Talk to me about ebola when it kills in these numbers...


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Black men do not like black women,they just mess with white sluts   Question why do hookers say no black guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, unless you are so inadequate that you have to regularly seek the services of prostitutes labels you as a very lame mark.
> The minute a white male labels a White woman a slut for seeking out different and more masculine men, it's proof positive that he was the sucker getting sand kicked on him at the beach, ie, the wimp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be truthful, guys like you amuse me...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy




----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

reconmark said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.
> 
> You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your women are the ones falling victim to a fantasy.  Guys arent worried about getting married until they are about 30.  The thing is that regardless of if we have children with a white girl or a Black one the child is still considered Black. Our genes are that strong and we know this pains you while at the same time attracting white women. If you guys weren't so up in arms about it there would be no big deal as women from all races love Black guys.  I love showing you little dick white racists that you are not even safe with your own women.  BTW did you know today is SnowBunny Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jungle fever, otherwise known as ebola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Exposure to Disease*
> 
> Columbus arrived in the Bahamas, where he made his first landfall in the Americas, in 1492. Columbus had nearly 90 crew members, whose European upbringings exposed them to diseases like smallpox, influenza and measles. While the Europeans had childhood immunities to these diseases, the American Indians had no defenses, and the diseases ravaged their populations. For example, Hispaniola possessed 250,000 natives upon Columbus’ arrival, and after 25 years, only 14,000 remained.
> 
> 
> Read more : Effects of Christopher Columbus on American Indians eHow
> 
> Guess some white guys are so disease ridden their very presence is lethal. Talk to me about ebola when it kills in these numbers...
Click to expand...


Only the strong can wipe out other folks without having to do much of anything.  

The strong survive
The weak perish
That is Nature.


----------



## reconmark

And only the very, very, very ,very stupid would believe that being lice, parasite infected and disease ridden is a sigh of strength and not pathology....


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

And only the very, very, very ,very stupid would believe that being lice, parasite infected and disease ridden is a sigh of strength and not pathology....

Only the very very very very stupid would not believe mother nature and her cold rules....rule this planet. 

The strong survive and weak perish.  It is a simple rule that nature bears out every time.  You do not have to like it.


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And only the very, very, very ,very stupid would believe that being lice, parasite infected and disease ridden is a sigh of strength and not pathology....
> 
> Only the very very very very stupid would not believe mother nature and her cold rules....rule this planet.
> 
> The strong survive and weak perish.  It is a simple rule that nature bears out every time.  You do not have to like it.


Mother nature cold rules......LOL!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> And only the very, very, very ,very stupid would believe that being lice, parasite infected and disease ridden is a sigh of strength and not pathology....
> 
> Only the very very very very stupid would not believe mother nature and her cold rules....rule this planet.
> 
> The strong survive and weak perish.  It is a simple rule that nature bears out every time.  You do not have to like it.


Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.


----------



## katsteve2012

After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.

The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.

To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".

Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.


It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Asclepias said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only the very, very, very ,very stupid would believe that being lice, parasite infected and disease ridden is a sigh of strength and not pathology....
> 
> Only the very very very very stupid would not believe mother nature and her cold rules....rule this planet.
> 
> The strong survive and weak perish.  It is a simple rule that nature bears out every time.  You do not have to like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
Click to expand...


----------



## reconmark

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only the very, very, very ,very stupid would believe that being lice, parasite infected and disease ridden is a sigh of strength and not pathology....
> 
> Only the very very very very stupid would not believe mother nature and her cold rules....rule this planet.
> 
> The strong survive and weak perish.  It is a simple rule that nature bears out every time.  You do not have to like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 As expected....


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
Click to expand...



Actuality it's folk like you who have the inferiority issue, it's apparent in your near obsessive need to take credit for the things others have done that you weren't involved in.

Black people world wide are uninterested in you, your viewpoint or beliefs.
You on the other hand need to dredge up any and every fact, data or event and twist it to fit a narrative that is laughed at world wide.

You are powerless to effect change against any group of people including your own, so you live in a pipe dream of racial superiority.

At the same time, Black people like me move upward socially and access all the perks thereof.

Folk like you become envious.


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actuality it's folk like you who have the inferiority issue, it's apparent in your near obsessive need to take credit for the things others have done that you weren't involved in.
> 
> Black people world wide are uninterested in you, your viewpoint or beliefs.
> You on the other hand need to dredge up any and every fact, data or event and twist it to fit a narrative that is laughed at world wide.
> 
> You are powerless to effect change against any group of people including your own, so you live in a pipe dream of racial superiority.
> 
> At the same time, Black people like me move upward socially and access all the perks thereof.
> 
> Folk like you become envious.
Click to expand...

You're going to have to do a lot better than this I-know-you-are-but- what-am-I. Wherever they are found in the world, black people are uniformly in the bottom rungs of their societies. While other may have started out disadvantaged, they worked their way up the socioeconomic scale. They did so by determination and taking destiny into their own hands.

For whatever reason, blacks have failed to do so. You can argue the reasons, but you can't argue the facts. What the likes of you and Asc are left with are feeble attempts of creating scenarios of success and blaming others for your failures.


----------



## Taz

Forget whitey, all you coons should be more worried about the Chinese taking over Africa. How do you say "yes masta" in Chinese?


----------



## Taz

reconmark said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.
> 
> You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your women are the ones falling victim to a fantasy.  Guys arent worried about getting married until they are about 30.  The thing is that regardless of if we have children with a white girl or a Black one the child is still considered Black. Our genes are that strong and we know this pains you while at the same time attracting white women. If you guys weren't so up in arms about it there would be no big deal as women from all races love Black guys.  I love showing you little dick white racists that you are not even safe with your own women.  BTW did you know today is SnowBunny Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jungle fever, otherwise known as ebola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Exposure to Disease*
> 
> Columbus arrived in the Bahamas, where he made his first landfall in the Americas, in 1492. Columbus had nearly 90 crew members, whose European upbringings exposed them to diseases like smallpox, influenza and measles. While the Europeans had childhood immunities to these diseases, the American Indians had no defenses, and the diseases ravaged their populations. For example, Hispaniola possessed 250,000 natives upon Columbus’ arrival, and after 25 years, only 14,000 remained.
> 
> 
> Read more : Effects of Christopher Columbus on American Indians eHow
> 
> Guess some white guys are so disease ridden their very presence is lethal. Talk to me about ebola when it kills in these numbers...
Click to expand...

Our white immune system was too powerful for spear chuckers.


----------



## reconmark

Taz said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps for black folks who love their race and then immediately ditch it, however for the rest of it is pretty simple.  You guys hate yourselves that much that you leave your women and fall victim to a fantasy.
> 
> You also base way to much on white women.  As if that is some kind of benchmark.  Again, that is a GED argument. And to make even more comical, you use internet pictures to try and inspire emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your women are the ones falling victim to a fantasy.  Guys arent worried about getting married until they are about 30.  The thing is that regardless of if we have children with a white girl or a Black one the child is still considered Black. Our genes are that strong and we know this pains you while at the same time attracting white women. If you guys weren't so up in arms about it there would be no big deal as women from all races love Black guys.  I love showing you little dick white racists that you are not even safe with your own women.  BTW did you know today is SnowBunny Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jungle fever, otherwise known as ebola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Exposure to Disease*
> 
> Columbus arrived in the Bahamas, where he made his first landfall in the Americas, in 1492. Columbus had nearly 90 crew members, whose European upbringings exposed them to diseases like smallpox, influenza and measles. While the Europeans had childhood immunities to these diseases, the American Indians had no defenses, and the diseases ravaged their populations. For example, Hispaniola possessed 250,000 natives upon Columbus’ arrival, and after 25 years, only 14,000 remained.
> 
> 
> Read more : Effects of Christopher Columbus on American Indians eHow
> 
> Guess some white guys are so disease ridden their very presence is lethal. Talk to me about ebola when it kills in these numbers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our white immune system was too powerful for spear chuckers.
Click to expand...


Can you please continue to showplace your ignorance of pathology and immunity...


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actuality it's folk like you who have the inferiority issue, it's apparent in your near obsessive need to take credit for the things others have done that you weren't involved in.
> 
> Black people world wide are uninterested in you, your viewpoint or beliefs.
> You on the other hand need to dredge up any and every fact, data or event and twist it to fit a narrative that is laughed at world wide.
> 
> You are powerless to effect change against any group of people including your own, so you live in a pipe dream of racial superiority.
> 
> At the same time, Black people like me move upward socially and access all the perks thereof.
> 
> Folk like you become envious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're going to have to do a lot better than this I-know-you-are-but- what-am-I. Wherever they are found in the world, black people are uniformly in the bottom rungs of their societies. While other may have started out disadvantaged, they worked their way up the socioeconomic scale. They did so by determination and taking destiny into their own hands.
> 
> For whatever reason, blacks have failed to do so. You can argue the reasons, but you can't argue the facts. What the likes of you and Asc are left with are feeble attempts of creating scenarios of success and blaming others for your failures.
Click to expand...



Unfortunately the alternate universe that you live in fails to recognize that the fastest growing segment of the wealthy and educated in the U.S. and the world are Black people and minorities.
People such as myself look at people like you as the unfortunate cast offs when ability, education and intellect count.

I don't have to answer for every Black person that is doing well or not so well in the world, it's really ignorant of you to suggest as much.

If I were as unintelligent as you, I may be tempted to frame such an asinine question and require that you be responsible for the state and actions of white people world wide.

Thank God, I'm obviously smarter than you.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
Click to expand...

Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Forget whitey, all you coons should be more worried about the Chinese taking over Africa. How do you say "yes masta" in Chinese?



You should be able to tell us how its pronounced cave chimp. China has already taken over the US.  I bet your trailer park is owned by the Chinese.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
Click to expand...

Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy




----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget whitey, all you coons should be more worried about the Chinese taking over Africa. How do you say "yes masta" in Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to tell us how its pronounced cave chimp. China has already taken over the US.  I bet your trailer park is owned by the Chinese.
Click to expand...

We have a place for chinks in the US, it's called Chinatown. In Africa, they are showing the feral negros how to grow food.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
Click to expand...

Whites cant be saved by Blacks.  Mother nature has already determined your genes are recessive.  Black people are actually a hazard to your existence. Once our genes infiltrate your gene pool there is no going back.  Thats why white women love mixed children. They sense the dominant genes and gravitate towards them.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget whitey, all you coons should be more worried about the Chinese taking over Africa. How do you say "yes masta" in Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to tell us how its pronounced cave chimp. China has already taken over the US.  I bet your trailer park is owned by the Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a place for chinks in the US, it's called Chinatown. In Africa, they are showing the feral negros how to grow food.
Click to expand...

They are showing them more than that but we will let it be a surprise to you. We will spring it on you at the worst possible time.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant be saved by Blacks.  Mother nature has already determined your genes are recessive.  Black people are actually a hazard to your existence. Once our genes infiltrate your gene pool there is no going back.  Thats why white women love mixed children. They sense the dominant genes and gravitate towards them.
Click to expand...

Keep telling yourself that Dorothy. But I bet that even YOU don't believe that malarkey.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant be saved by Blacks.  Mother nature has already determined your genes are recessive.  Black people are actually a hazard to your existence. Once our genes infiltrate your gene pool there is no going back.  Thats why white women love mixed children. They sense the dominant genes and gravitate towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Dorothy. But I bet that even YOU don't believe that malarkey.
Click to expand...


Of course I believe you are a monkey and my name isn't Dorothy. I'm not the one telling me this.  White women are.


----------



## reconmark

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
Click to expand...


I have, have you??


----------



## Taz

reconmark said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have, have you??
Click to expand...

No way, it's scary enough just watching on TV. It looks like a huge fly farm. With ebola, tse tse flies, worms that burrow into your feet...


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you remember that when white people get bred out. Your genes are recessive. Ours is dominant. Good luck. Like you said yourself, mother nature doesnt make mistakes she eventually wont correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have, have you??
Click to expand...

He cant even afford to go to Las Vegas.  How in the world do you think he is going to get to Africa?  Who is going to sign the paperwork to get him through all the animal quarantines?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen, but even if it did, it would be far too late to solve your inferiority issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant be saved by Blacks.  Mother nature has already determined your genes are recessive.  Black people are actually a hazard to your existence. Once our genes infiltrate your gene pool there is no going back.  Thats why white women love mixed children. They sense the dominant genes and gravitate towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Dorothy. But I bet that even YOU don't believe that malarkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I believe you are a monkey and my name isn't Dorothy. I'm not the one telling me this.  White women are.
Click to expand...

Ya, Africa is so full of white women... 
You must be thinking of the flies.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its already happening. Thats why you cave chimps are so pissed off white women are taking a look at your little dicks, laughing hysterically, and finding the nearest Black guy to have a mixed child with.  You guys cant win either way. When a white guy has a child with a black women the child still will have the dominant Black genes. What are you going to do to stop the demise of your recessive genes?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites cant be saved by Blacks.  Mother nature has already determined your genes are recessive.  Black people are actually a hazard to your existence. Once our genes infiltrate your gene pool there is no going back.  Thats why white women love mixed children. They sense the dominant genes and gravitate towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Dorothy. But I bet that even YOU don't believe that malarkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I believe you are a monkey and my name isn't Dorothy. I'm not the one telling me this.  White women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, Africa is so full of white women...
> You must be thinking of the flies.
Click to expand...


It must make you angry that yes white women go to Africa......a lot.  They are looking for the source.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, whites needs blacks to save them. I guess you've never been to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant be saved by Blacks.  Mother nature has already determined your genes are recessive.  Black people are actually a hazard to your existence. Once our genes infiltrate your gene pool there is no going back.  Thats why white women love mixed children. They sense the dominant genes and gravitate towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Dorothy. But I bet that even YOU don't believe that malarkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I believe you are a monkey and my name isn't Dorothy. I'm not the one telling me this.  White women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, Africa is so full of white women...
> You must be thinking of the flies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must make you angry that yes white women go to Africa......a lot.  They are looking for the source.
Click to expand...

Oh please, give it a rest, no one believes that. Not even you.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites cant be saved by Blacks.  Mother nature has already determined your genes are recessive.  Black people are actually a hazard to your existence. Once our genes infiltrate your gene pool there is no going back.  Thats why white women love mixed children. They sense the dominant genes and gravitate towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Dorothy. But I bet that even YOU don't believe that malarkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I believe you are a monkey and my name isn't Dorothy. I'm not the one telling me this.  White women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, Africa is so full of white women...
> You must be thinking of the flies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must make you angry that yes white women go to Africa......a lot.  They are looking for the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please, give it a rest, no one believes that. Not even you.
Click to expand...


Plenty of people believe it.  Sorry to burst your bubble and further damage your little dick ego. This girl married a Masai warrior and got pregnant.

I m marrying a Masai warrior - that s life


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Dorothy. But I bet that even YOU don't believe that malarkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I believe you are a monkey and my name isn't Dorothy. I'm not the one telling me this.  White women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, Africa is so full of white women...
> You must be thinking of the flies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must make you angry that yes white women go to Africa......a lot.  They are looking for the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please, give it a rest, no one believes that. Not even you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of people believe it.  Sorry to burst your bubble and further damage your little dick ego. This girl married a Masai warrior and got pregnant.
> 
> I m marrying a Masai warrior - that s life
Click to expand...

C'mon brah, nobody's flocking to Africa, especially hordes of white broads, lol. You ever heard of ebola?


----------



## Friends

katsteve2012 said:


> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.


 
Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence. 

Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

No one does better alone than in a group. All monoethnic communities generally suck. Be they white, black, red, brown, or yellow.


----------



## Meathead

Delta4Embassy said:


> No one does better alone than in a group. All monoethnic communities generally suck. Be they white, black, red, brown, or yellow.


Weird Delta. I live in an essentially monoethnic community, and indeed country, and I can tell you without reservation that there is little crime, racial tension and self-righteous idiots making inane statements like yours. It begs the question of how it sucks.

I'm sure you live in a far "cooler" place.


----------



## Friends

Delta4Embassy said:


> No one does better alone than in a group. All monoethnic communities generally suck. Be they white, black, red, brown, or yellow.



The Japanese do well. So do the South Koreans, and the Taiwanese. Diversity is only conceivably a benefit when superior races join together.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
Click to expand...



The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does. 

Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".

As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen. 

Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.

Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.


----------



## Statistikhengst

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore,* just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".*
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
Click to expand...


The bolded: spot-on!


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
Click to expand...

Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.

It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
Click to expand...


Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave........and if they do, "who cares"?


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
Click to expand...

It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.

I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
Click to expand...


You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you. 

The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.

Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you.
> 
> The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.
Click to expand...

Sorry. We're not going to get rid of the second conditional because it offends you. The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you.
> 
> The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. We're not going to get rid of the second conditional because it offends you. The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
Click to expand...



Actually it wouldn't but don't let facts clear the haze of ignorance....


----------



## Rikurzhen

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you.
> 
> The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. We're not going to get rid of the second conditional because it offends you. The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wouldn't but don't let facts clear the haze of ignorance....
Click to expand...



It's fairly well established in the economics literature that population heterogeneity is an albatross hanging around the neck of a nation:

The paper examines the macroeconomic effects of social diversity within the United States. Employing a cross-sectional dataset for 48 contiguous states with the US, we find empirical evidence for a negative impact of diversity on Gross State Product (GSP) per capita growth. The findings indicate that racial diversity has a negative economic impact in the absence of offsetting factors that would help to overcome barriers to communication across social groups.* After controlling for low levels of English fluency, or the inability to communicate effectively, the estimated negative economic impact of racial diversity is even more pronounced.*
-------------------
The second part of the paper analyzes the effect of religious and ethnic diversity on economic development.* Several papers have documented the negative effect of ethnic fractionalization on economic development. *Many authors argue that the reason for that negative effect is that a high degree of ethnic fractionalization the increase potential conflict, which has negative effects on investment and increases rent seeking activities. *Our results confirm that ethnolinguistic fractionalization has a direct negative effect on growth.*
-------------------

Over the last fifteen years there has been a systematic attempt by sections of the Federal and State Governments in Australia first to hide, then to distort, the real costs of multiculturalism. While the precise magnitude of these costs is unknown they are quite clearly considerable, with direct costs likely to be on the order of A$7.5 billion, or *5 percent of GDP*. [See box.]

In addition, there are indirect costs such as Australia's immigration program's being effectively controlled by the multicultural lobby. This led to a 'blowout' in the current account deficit of A$6 - 8 billion per year during the late 1980s, which in turn led to a rapid increase in Australia's foreign debt. *Moreover, there is a growing body of evidence which suggests that the policy of multiculturalism is a major cause of Australia's relative economic decline and reduced international competitiveness. Multiculturalism increases the costs of government through higher spending and poor targeting of service provision.* Multiculturalism, by downgrading the importance of English language skills in immigrant selection, *has increased costs for commerce and industry, resulting in lower productivity and competitiveness.*​
None of the above is rocket science and in fact the conclusion is easily derived from simple premises without needing to actually resort to academic studies. The US is definitely poorer than it should be because we're encountering 1.) compliance costs to deal with multiculturalism, 2.) social costs to deal with multiculturalism, 3,.) decreased workplace efficiency arising from multiculturalism and 4.) deadweight losses incurred by managing transfer and compliance regimes. All of these costs vanish once diversity vanishes. So there is a very clear economic upside to reducing multiculturalism.


----------



## Meathead

Reconmark is to be taken as seriously as his posts.


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you.
> 
> The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. We're not going to get rid of the second conditional because it offends you. The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
Click to expand...


Don't be sorry and don't flatter yourself. Your "opinion" does not offend me at all, because I don't care what you think.  The absence of SOME  of all races  in America would improve some indicators, however, it is not a fact that  the absence of all of any race  would, however, you can continue to repeat that to yourself for as long as you wish. 

We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.

 According  to you, you have already left, so we are ALL better off.


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> Don't be sorry and don't flatter yourself. Your "opinion" does not offend me at all, because I don't care what you think.  The absence of SOME  of all races  in America would improve some indicators, however, it is not a fact that  the absence of all of any race  would, however, you can continue to repeat that to yourself for as long as you wish.
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> According  to you, you have already left, so we are ALL better off.


I will repeat myself. With the absence of African-Americans, all major socioeconomic indicators of the US would vastly improve. It's a bit like saying without heart disease America would be healthier. No opinion involved. Hell, it's practically a tautology.


----------



## katsteve2012

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you.
> 
> The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. We're not going to get rid of the second conditional because it offends you. The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wouldn't but don't let facts clear the haze of ignorance....
Click to expand...


Here is one easy exercise using one state, based 5 on what the black population in North Carolina  contributes to the state economy. It is estimated that 44 billion was contributed to the state by the black population through sales tax and purchases of services, while the costs associated with the black population was 4.5 billion.


Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sorry and don't flatter yourself. Your "opinion" does not offend me at all, because I don't care what you think.  The absence of SOME  of all races  in America would improve some indicators, however, it is not a fact that  the absence of all of any race  would, however, you can continue to repeat that to yourself for as long as you wish.
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> According  to you, you have already left, so we are ALL better off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat myself. With the absence of African-Americans, all major socioeconomic indicators of the US would vastly improve. It's a bit like saying without heart disease America would be healthier. No opinion involved. Hell, it's practically a tautology.
Click to expand...


Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.

Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.

It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.

There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.

I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sorry and don't flatter yourself. Your "opinion" does not offend me at all, because I don't care what you think.  The absence of SOME  of all races  in America would improve some indicators, however, it is not a fact that  the absence of all of any race  would, however, you can continue to repeat that to yourself for as long as you wish.
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> According  to you, you have already left, so we are ALL better off.
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat myself. With the absence of African-Americans, all major socioeconomic indicators of the US would vastly improve. It's a bit like saying without heart disease America would be healthier. No opinion involved. Hell, it's practically a tautology.
Click to expand...

Repeating yourself is a sign of self delusion and the inability to cope with reality.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Reconmark is to be taken as seriously as his posts.


Thats correct. Recon makes some serious posts. You however could never be taken seriously no matter what you post.


----------



## Rotagilla

katsteve2012 said:


> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.



maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
Click to expand...


You could only hope. You'll be dead and long gone before something like that happens.  Too many white people have lives that are intertwined with Black people.  White women alone would not stand for such a separation.


----------



## Rotagilla

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could only hope. You'll be dead and long gone before something like that happens.  Too many white people have lives that are intertwined with Black people.  White women alone would not stand for such a separation.
Click to expand...


See ya in the field, boy.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could only hope. You'll be dead and long gone before something like that happens.  Too many white people have lives that are intertwined with Black people.  White women alone would not stand for such a separation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See ya in the field, boy.
Click to expand...

I dont own any farms for you to work on monkey.


----------



## katsteve2012

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.


----------



## Rotagilla

katsteve2012 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
Click to expand...


Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself monkey.  Promise you I don't have any manual labor for you.


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.
> 
> It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.
> 
> There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.
> 
> I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.


Yeah, and other demographics would start murdering more and get lower scores on SATs in the absence of blacks so as to meet a national quota..

Asc is roughly equal to you in intellect and he'll buy such a sloppy argument, but outside of him and his ilk, you haven't got a prayer.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.
> 
> It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.
> 
> There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.
> 
> I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and other demographics would start murdering more and get lower scores on SATs in the absence of blacks so as to meet a national quota..
> 
> Asc is roughly equal to you in intellect and he'll buy such a sloppy argument, but outside of him and his ilk, you haven't got a prayer.
Click to expand...


Like I told the other cave chimp, white women would be dead set against such a separation so this is all a moot point.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you.
> 
> The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. We're not going to get rid of the second conditional because it offends you. The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wouldn't but don't let facts clear the haze of ignorance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's fairly well established in the economics literature that population heterogeneity is an albatross hanging around the neck of a nation:
> 
> The paper examines the macroeconomic effects of social diversity within the United States. Employing a cross-sectional dataset for 48 contiguous states with the US, we find empirical evidence for a negative impact of diversity on Gross State Product (GSP) per capita growth. The findings indicate that racial diversity has a negative economic impact in the absence of offsetting factors that would help to overcome barriers to communication across social groups.* After controlling for low levels of English fluency, or the inability to communicate effectively, the estimated negative economic impact of racial diversity is even more pronounced.*
> -------------------
> The second part of the paper analyzes the effect of religious and ethnic diversity on economic development.* Several papers have documented the negative effect of ethnic fractionalization on economic development. *Many authors argue that the reason for that negative effect is that a high degree of ethnic fractionalization the increase potential conflict, which has negative effects on investment and increases rent seeking activities. *Our results confirm that ethnolinguistic fractionalization has a direct negative effect on growth.*
> -------------------
> 
> Over the last fifteen years there has been a systematic attempt by sections of the Federal and State Governments in Australia first to hide, then to distort, the real costs of multiculturalism. While the precise magnitude of these costs is unknown they are quite clearly considerable, with direct costs likely to be on the order of A$7.5 billion, or *5 percent of GDP*. [See box.]
> 
> In addition, there are indirect costs such as Australia's immigration program's being effectively controlled by the multicultural lobby. This led to a 'blowout' in the current account deficit of A$6 - 8 billion per year during the late 1980s, which in turn led to a rapid increase in Australia's foreign debt. *Moreover, there is a growing body of evidence which suggests that the policy of multiculturalism is a major cause of Australia's relative economic decline and reduced international competitiveness. Multiculturalism increases the costs of government through higher spending and poor targeting of service provision.* Multiculturalism, by downgrading the importance of English language skills in immigrant selection, *has increased costs for commerce and industry, resulting in lower productivity and competitiveness.*​
> None of the above is rocket science and in fact the conclusion is easily derived from simple premises without needing to actually resort to academic studies. The US is definitely poorer than it should be because we're encountering 1.) compliance costs to deal with multiculturalism, 2.) social costs to deal with multiculturalism, 3,.) decreased workplace efficiency arising from multiculturalism and 4.) deadweight losses incurred by managing transfer and compliance regimes. All of these costs vanish once diversity vanishes. So there is a very clear economic upside to reducing multiculturalism.
Click to expand...




> The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.



You just posted this clap trap that supported nothing you claimed....carry on.
Try again.


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.
> 
> It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.
> 
> There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.
> 
> I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and other demographics would sinsulring more and get lower scores on SATs in the absence of blacks so as to meet a national quota..
> 
> Asc is roughly equal to you in intellect and he'll buy such a sloppy argument, but outside of him and his ilk, you haven't got a prayer.
Click to expand...


I have but one prayer in this forum for today, and that is that you will find someone else to talk to besides me...outside of that, just because I won't agree with you, that is no reason to resort to casting stones about anyones intellect here like some infant who got a spanking.......considering that yours is HIGHLY suspect and not based on anything except the world as you THINK you  see it.

That aside, you are not obligated to respond to anything that I post. 

With that, have a tissue.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> Reconmark is to be taken as seriously as his posts.





Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.
> 
> It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.
> 
> There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.
> 
> I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and other demographics would start murdering more and get lower scores on SATs in the absence of blacks so as to meet a national quota..
> 
> Asc is roughly equal to you in intellect and he'll buy such a sloppy argument, but outside of him and his ilk, you haven't got a prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told the other cave chimp, white women would be dead set against such a separation so this is all a moot point.
Click to expand...


Why is it that supposedly intelligent folk spend their time pipe dreaming about something that has never and will never exist in this country??
Why are the people they believe are inferior never waste a minute concerning themselves with the lower rung of white folk.
Why are the lower rung of white males so jealous and envious that more and more white women are abandoning them?
Is it a mental illness to believe that one has the power to force Black people to go somewhere??

In 20 years will these posters have grown enough balls to just go live somewhere else?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> You could only hope. You'll be dead and long gone before something like that happens.  Too many white people have lives that are intertwined with Black people.  White women alone would not stand for such a separation.



I know 3 interracial couples, two are white men who married black women, one is my white daughter who married a black man, then divorced him. And yes, I have a half-black grand daughter - though no one thinks of her that way, she just is who she is.

But your point that there is too much interrelation for any sort of division is correct. 

Further, like it or not blacks and whites are being pushed closer together as more and more third world foreigners move in. I see a black person, there is a 99% chance they will speak English and have similar values to me, Hispanics and Asians not so much.


----------



## Rotagilla

Uncensored2008 said:


> I see a black person, there is a 99% chance they will speak English and have similar values to me, Hispanics and Asians not so much.


isn't that stereotyping, profiling and racist? horror!


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could only hope. You'll be dead and long gone before something like that happens.  Too many white people have lives that are intertwined with Black people.  White women alone would not stand for such a separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 3 interracial couples, two are white men who married black women, one is my white daughter who married a black man, then divorced him. And yes, I have a half-black grand daughter - though no one thinks of her that way, she just is who she is.
> 
> But your point that there is too much interrelation for any sort of division is correct.
> 
> Further, like it or not blacks and whites are being pushed closer together as more and more third world foreigners move in. I see a black person, there is a 99% chance they will speak English and have similar values to me, Hispanics and Asians not so much.
Click to expand...


We have Mexicans, Filipinos and whites just within our family. I know a ton of interracial couples outside of our family as well. My oldest is biracial but considers herself Black. Her mom has no issue with it.  I only know of 2 white male/Black female couples. I rarely see that combination but its becoming more common among the younger generation.  Another combination in our area that is becoming more common is East Indian women and Black men.  I dont see Blacks and whites necessarily being pushed together in some kind of alliance against immigrants. That may be for people that have a hard time being open minded.  Its simply a matter of adjusting to where the cheese is located.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could only hope. You'll be dead and long gone before something like that happens.  Too many white people have lives that are intertwined with Black people.  White women alone would not stand for such a separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 3 interracial couples, two are white men who married black women, one is my white daughter who married a black man, then divorced him. And yes, I have a half-black grand daughter - though no one thinks of her that way, she just is who she is.
> 
> But your point that there is too much interrelation for any sort of division is correct.
> 
> Further, like it or not blacks and whites are being pushed closer together as more and more third world foreigners move in. I see a black person, there is a 99% chance they will speak English and have similar values to me, Hispanics and Asians not so much.
Click to expand...

 
That is very true!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rotagilla said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a black person, there is a 99% chance they will speak English and have similar values to me, Hispanics and Asians not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that stereotyping, profiling and racist? horror!
Click to expand...


It's reality. Black people are Americans, I am comfortable dealing with other Americans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> We have Mexicans, Filipinos and whites just within our family. I know a ton of interracial couples outside of our family as well. My oldest is biracial but considers herself Black. Her mom has no issue with it.  I only know of 2 white male/Black female couples. I rarely see that combination but its becoming more common among the younger generation.  Another combination in our area that is becoming more common is East Indian women and Black men.  I dont see Blacks and whites necessarily being pushed together in some kind of alliance against immigrants. That may be for people that have a hard time being open minded.  Its simply a matter of adjusting to where the cheese is located.



It's not an alliance against anyone, it's just a matter of shared language and shared culture.


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have Mexicans, Filipinos and whites just within our family. I know a ton of interracial couples outside of our family as well. My oldest is biracial but considers herself Black. Her mom has no issue with it.  I only know of 2 white male/Black female couples. I rarely see that combination but its becoming more common among the younger generation.  Another combination in our area that is becoming more common is East Indian women and Black men.  I dont see Blacks and whites necessarily being pushed together in some kind of alliance against immigrants. That may be for people that have a hard time being open minded.  Its simply a matter of adjusting to where the cheese is located.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an alliance against anyone, it's just a matter of shared language and shared culture.
Click to expand...


I find that there are more similarities with Blacks and "immigrant" cultures than Blacks and white culture.  I know some may disagree, but I look at the English language to be a 2nd language to me.  It doesnt roll off the tongue as easy as Ebonics for example.


----------



## Rotagilla

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a black person, there is a 99% chance they will speak English and have similar values to me, Hispanics and Asians not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that stereotyping, profiling and racist? horror!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's reality. Black people are Americans, I am comfortable dealing with other Americans.
Click to expand...


...but aren't you prejudging asians and hispanics? They are "americans", too, right?


----------



## katsteve2012

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
Click to expand...




reconmark said:


> Reconmark is to be taken as seriously as his posts.





Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.
> 
> It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.
> 
> There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.
> 
> I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and other demographics would start murdering more and get lower scores on SATs in the absence of blacks so as to meet a national quota..
> 
> Asc is roughly equal to you in intellect and he'll buy such a sloppy argument, but outside of him and his ilk, you haven't got a prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told the other cave chimp, white women would be dead set against such a separation so this is all a moot point.
Click to expand...


Why is it that supposedly intelligent folk spend their time pipe dreaming about something that has never and will never exist in this country??
Why are the people they believe are inferior never waste a minute concerning themselves with the lower rung of white folk.
Why are the lower rung of white males so jealous and envious that more and more white women are abandoning them?
Is it a mental illness to believe that one has the power to force Black people to go somewhere??

In 20 years will these posters have grown enough balls to just go live somewhere else?[/QUOTE]

Thats easy. They are not that intellugent to begin with. I am always amused by so called adults who waste productive time speaking in terms of "what if". 

Especially when the "what if" is utterly absurd.


----------



## katsteve2012

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
Click to expand...




Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
Click to expand...


No you wont see me. There


Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reconmark is to be taken as seriously as his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.
> 
> It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.
> 
> There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.
> 
> I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and other demographics would start murdering more and get lower scores on SATs in the absence of blacks so as to meet a national quota..
> 
> Asc is roughly equal to you in intellect and he'll buy such a sloppy argument, but outside of him and his ilk, you haven't got a prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told the other cave chimp, white women would be dead set against such a separation so this is all a moot point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that supposedly intelligent folk spend their time pipe dreaming about something that has never and will never exist in this country??
> Why are the people they believe are inferior never waste a minute concerning themselves with the lower rung of white folk.
> Why are the lower rung of white males so jealous and envious that more and more white women are abandoning them?
> Is it a mental illness to believe that one has the power to force Black people to go somewhere??
> 
> In 20 years will these posters have grown enough balls to just go live somewhere else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a combination of shock, low intelligence, and fear.  On some primitive level they sense what they are up against but they dont have the intellect to rationally work it out. Its called cognitive dissonance and it effects pretty much all the whites with more than the average ration of neanderthal genes.  Meathead is one of many prime examples of the combination of bad genes and low intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God, I've got the whole gang jumping up and down. You'd think I'd just killed a thug.
Click to expand...




reconmark said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to keep repeating yourself....over and over. The only fact in your statement is that it is not a fact, it is speculation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, your analogy is a poor one. But, like heart disease, most of the factors that produce the onset of it can be impacted by lifestyle modification.
> 
> It kills roughly 600,000 people in the U.S. every year, or causes 1 in 4 of all deaths. So,there are more people living without it than with it.  Does that mean that those 600,000 people who do die of it  will not die of something else? Or if they don't die will the added population of 600,000 year after year cause a growth issue that will affect the economy in a negative way? It is speculation.
> 
> There is a higher percentage of productive black citizens than the element that you happen to fear.
> 
> I have explained the obvious to you enough for it to start sinking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and other demographics would sinsulring more and get lower scores on SATs in the absence of blacks so as to meet a national quota..
> 
> Asc is roughly equal to you in intellect and he'll buy such a sloppy argument, but outside of him and his ilk, you haven't got a prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have but one prayer in this forum for today, and that is that you will find someone else to talk to besides me...outside of that, just because I won't agree with you, that is no reason to resort to casting stones about anyones intellect here like some infant who got a spanking.......considering that yours is HIGHLY suspect and not based on anything except the world as you THINK you  see it.
> 
> That aside, you are not obligated to respond to anything that I post.
> 
> With that, have a tissue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really expect facts, intellect and honesty to be present in an exchange with that boob????
> I'm surprised at you...
Click to expand...


Of course not. There are a few here that I will occasionally respond to for entertainment, but I certainly do not respect or take seriously a word they have to say.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Asclepias said:


> I find that there are more similarities with Blacks and "immigrant" cultures than Blacks and white culture.



Bullshit.

Hate mongers do all they can to create and leverage divisions. The desire for power drives the demagogues. 



> I know some may disagree,



Only those who are rational.

We know you teach hatred as a living. Without hatred, you are out of a job - I get it.

But when was the last time you interacted with the real world? When was the last time you left the college campus and spoke with people in the real world? 



> but I look at the English language to be a 2nd language to me.  It doesnt roll off the tongue as easy as Ebonics for example.



So, ignorance is your first language? Somehow, this is no surprise at all.

You and meathead should get married, you are a perfect couple.


----------



## Asclepias

[


Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that there are more similarities with Blacks and "immigrant" cultures than Blacks and white culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Hate mongers do all they can to create and leverage divisions. The desire for power drives the demagogues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some may disagree,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only those who are rational.
> 
> We know you teach hatred as a living. Without hatred, you are out of a job - I get it.
> 
> But when was the last time you interacted with the real world? When was the last time you left the college campus and spoke with people in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I look at the English language to be a 2nd language to me.  It doesnt roll off the tongue as easy as Ebonics for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, ignorance is your first language? Somehow, this is no surprise at all.
> 
> You and meathead should get married, you are a perfect couple.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. 

Only a idiot would say blacks and whites have more in common than say Blacks and mexicans.  That has more to do with reality than created dynamics.  There is a reason most Mexicans voted for the POTUS instead of a white guy while most white people voted for the white guy that represented division and discrimination.

I dont teach hate. I teach strength utilizing education and personal development. I interact with the real world on a daily be it through business or other obligations I have taken on.

Meathead is a racist white guy. There is nothing further apart than Meathead and me.


----------



## Friends

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wouldn't but don't let facts clear the haze of ignorance....
Click to expand...

 
What facts? 

In the past blacks benefited whites with their presence because they were willing to perform low skill, low wage jobs whites did not want to do. Now blacks feel entitled to jobs that are above their ability levels. When they do not get those jobs, they subsist on a combination of welfare and the gains from criminal activities.

Jobs most blacks are capable of performing can be done better by Hispanics with fewer discipline problems, or they are being automated. Moreover, Hispanics have lower rates of crime and illegitimacy than blacks. 

Average IQ, and rates of crime and illegitimacy, are the three most important criteria for evaluating a race. By these criteria blacks are the most useless and the most dangerous segment of the U.S. population.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> It must make you angry that yes white women go to Africa......a lot.  They are looking for the source.


 
The source of what? AIDS and Ebola? 

Sub Saharan Africa is often called "the third world's third world." Nothing is done well there.


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wouldn't but don't let facts clear the haze of ignorance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What facts?
> 
> In the past blacks benefited whites with their presence because they were willing to perform low skill, low wage jobs whites did not want to do. Now blacks feel entitled to jobs that are above their ability levels. When they do not get those jobs, they subsist on a combination of welfare and the gains from criminal activities.
> 
> Jobs most blacks are capable of performing can be done better by Hispanics with fewer discipline problems, or they are being automated. Moreover, Hispanics have lower rates of crime and illegitimacy than blacks.
> 
> Average IQ, and rates of crime and illegitimacy, are the three most important criteria for evaluating a race. By these criteria blacks are the most useless and the most dangerous segment of the U.S. population.
Click to expand...


It's to my benefit that many people are still as ignorant as you, while you pontificate on your presumes superior intelligence base on faulty and dishonest logic and science, people like me are/have passe people like you by.

When you are 20 years older and 20 still passed by, you will still be talking the same bullcrap and another generation or two of people like me will have passed you by...


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wouldn't but don't let facts clear the haze of ignorance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What facts?
> 
> In the past blacks benefited whites with their presence because they were willing to perform low skill, low wage jobs whites did not want to do. Now blacks feel entitled to jobs that are above their ability levels. When they do not get those jobs, they subsist on a combination of welfare and the gains from criminal activities.
> 
> Jobs most blacks are capable of performing can be done better by Hispanics with fewer discipline problems, or they are being automated. Moreover, Hispanics have lower rates of crime and illegitimacy than blacks.
> 
> Average IQ, and rates of crime and illegitimacy, are the three most important criteria for evaluating a race. By these criteria blacks are the most useless and the most dangerous segment of the U.S. population.
Click to expand...



_These people are creating a terrible problem in our cities. They can't or won't hold a job, they flout the law constantly and neglect their children, they drink too much and their moral standards would shame an alley cat. For some reason or other; they absolutely refuse to accommodate themselves to any kind of decent, civilized life._ This was said in 1956 in Indianapolis, not about blacks or other minorities, but about poor whites from the South. Nor was Indianapolis unique in this respect. A 1951 survey in Detroit found that white Southerners living there were considered "undesirable" by 21 percent of those surveyed, compared to 13 percent who ranked blacks the same way. In the late 1940s, a Chicago employer said frankly, "I told the guard at the plant gate to tell the hillbillies that there were no openings." When poor whites from the South moved into Northern cities to work in war plants during the Second World War, " occasionally a white southerner would find that a flat or furnished room had 'just been rented' when the landlord heard his southern accent.


----------



## Coyote

*Thread's been lightly cleaned and reopened and warnings issued.  Guys, please remember that posts in Race Relations must include content related to the topic under discussion and not simply flames and insults.  There are some discussions that might be better off in the Flame Zone.*


----------



## Huey

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lame dodge. Show me a country where whites still live in mud huts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you something even more  damning. I'll tell you there is a country where  thousands upon thousands of homeless  white  people live on the streets and alleys of  our major metropolitan areas.  Most, if not all, would love to have a mud hut to call their own. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between a homeless person and a society that sees mud huts as a standard abode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a rather weak response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whites need to learn how to mind their own damn business.
> 
> Hardly,homelessness is not a standard for America,while mud huts are in africa are.
> You're comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite ignorant aren't you? Mud huts are not the standard means of abode in Africa. You need to go to the library or somewhere to educate yourself about Africa . Another thing : you seem  to imply that Africa is a country; it is not! Africa is a continent with 60+ countries.
> 
> I am NOT comparing apples to oranges at all. I am comparing poor people to poor people. The relatively few African who choose to live in mud huts are far better off than white people in America who have no homes at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Friends

reconmark said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past blacks benefited whites with their presence because they were willing to perform low skill, low wage jobs whites did not want to do. Now blacks feel entitled to jobs that are above their ability levels. When they do not get those jobs, they subsist on a combination of welfare and the gains from criminal activities.
> 
> Jobs most blacks are capable of performing can be done better by Hispanics with fewer discipline problems, or they are being automated. Moreover, Hispanics have lower rates of crime and illegitimacy than blacks.
> 
> Average IQ, and rates of crime and illegitimacy, are the three most important criteria for evaluating a race. By these criteria blacks are the most useless and the most dangerous segment of the U.S. population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's to my benefit that many people are still as ignorant as you, while you pontificate on your presumes superior intelligence base on faulty and dishonest logic and science, people like me are/have passe people like you by.
> 
> When you are 20 years older and 20 still passed by, you will still be talking the same bullcrap and another generation or two of people like me will have passed you by...
Click to expand...


When both of us are twenty years older there will be more scientific evidence that confirms that some races on the average are intrinsically more intelligent than others, and less prone to crime and illegitimacy. This evidence will be substantiated in the public mind by the failure of more programs like No Child Left Behind.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past blacks benefited whites with their presence because they were willing to perform low skill, low wage jobs whites did not want to do. Now blacks feel entitled to jobs that are above their ability levels. When they do not get those jobs, they subsist on a combination of welfare and the gains from criminal activities.
> 
> Jobs most blacks are capable of performing can be done better by Hispanics with fewer discipline problems, or they are being automated. Moreover, Hispanics have lower rates of crime and illegitimacy than blacks.
> 
> Average IQ, and rates of crime and illegitimacy, are the three most important criteria for evaluating a race. By these criteria blacks are the most useless and the most dangerous segment of the U.S. population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's to my benefit that many people are still as ignorant as you, while you pontificate on your presumes superior intelligence base on faulty and dishonest logic and science, people like me are/have passe people like you by.
> 
> When you are 20 years older and 20 still passed by, you will still be talking the same bullcrap and another generation or two of people like me will have passed you by...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When both of us are twenty years older there will be more scientific evidence that confirms that some races on the average are intrinsically more intelligent than others, and less prone to crime and illegitimacy. This evidence will be substantiated in the public mind by the failure of more programs like No Child Left Behind.
Click to expand...


Don't substitute your fantasies for scientific evidence.  Your entire premise is based on the illusion of white superiority.  What we will find in 20 years is not only is there zero evidence that any race is more or less intelligent we are going to find assumptions like yours actually lower the intelligence of the person holding the belief.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past blacks benefited whites with their presence because they were willing to perform low skill, low wage jobs whites did not want to do. Now blacks feel entitled to jobs that are above their ability levels. When they do not get those jobs, they subsist on a combination of welfare and the gains from criminal activities.
> 
> Jobs most blacks are capable of performing can be done better by Hispanics with fewer discipline problems, or they are being automated. Moreover, Hispanics have lower rates of crime and illegitimacy than blacks.
> 
> Average IQ, and rates of crime and illegitimacy, are the three most important criteria for evaluating a race. By these criteria blacks are the most useless and the most dangerous segment of the U.S. population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's to my benefit that many people are still as ignorant as you, while you pontificate on your presumes superior intelligence base on faulty and dishonest logic and science, people like me are/have passe people like you by.
> 
> When you are 20 years older and 20 still passed by, you will still be talking the same bullcrap and another generation or two of people like me will have passed you by...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When both of us are twenty years older there will be more scientific evidence that confirms that some races on the average are intrinsically more intelligent than others, and less prone to crime and illegitimacy. This evidence will be substantiated in the public mind by the failure of more programs like No Child Left Behind.
Click to expand...


There is a contingent of some that reside within every generation who are a part of the lunatic fringe that demonize entire groups of people in order to elevate their own demoralized spirit and hide behind the accomplishments of a collective in an attempt to divert attention from their failure as individuals. 

A trained clinician could have a field day attempting to fix you.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Don't substitute your fantasies for scientific evidence.  Your entire premise is based on the illusion of white superiority.  What we will find in 20 years is not only is there zero evidence that any race is more or less intelligent we are going to find assumptions like yours actually lower the intelligence of the person holding the belief.



That statement is preposterous, even when compared with your previous statements. If evidence is about to be discovered that the races are biologically equivalent, where has that evidence been hiding for the several thousand years that races have interacted?


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't substitute your fantasies for scientific evidence.  Your entire premise is based on the illusion of white superiority.  What we will find in 20 years is not only is there zero evidence that any race is more or less intelligent we are going to find assumptions like yours actually lower the intelligence of the person holding the belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is preposterous, even when compared with your previous statements. If evidence is about to be discovered that the races are biologically equivalent, Where has that evidence been hiding for the several thousand years that races have interacted?
Click to expand...


Your statement is ludicrous and risible to say the least.  

Whites were taught civilization by Blacks.  The evidence is not hidden. Its just not easily found or taught in schools. 20 years from now that truth will be taught. Too many people are finding out about it now as it is.


----------



## Friends

katsteve2012 said:


> There is a contingent of some that reside within every generation who are a part of the lunatic fringe that demonize entire groups of people in order to elevate their own demoralized spirit and hide behind the accomplishments of a collective in an attempt to divert attention from their failure as individuals.
> 
> A trained clinician could have a field day attempting to fix you.


 
Your logical fallacy is ad hominem. You attacked your opponents personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument. 

Ad hominem attacks can  take the form of attacking somebody, or more subtly casting doubt on their character or personal attributes as a way to discredit their argument. Ad hominem attacks are fallacious efforts to undermine someone's attack without actually engaging with it. 
Your logical fallacy is ad hominem


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Whites were taught civilization by Blacks.  The evidence is not hidden. Its just not easily found or taught in schools. 20 years from now that truth will be taught. Too many people are finding out about it now as it is.



The only way that will be taught in public schools twenty years from now will be if people like you take over the school systems. The two earliest civilizations were those of the Egyptians and the Sumerians. Both of these were created by Caucasians.

The race of the Egyptians is easily determined by the paintings them made of themselves and Negroes, and by DNA testing of Egyptian mummies.

Before the time of Christ the Nubians and the Ethiopians learned civilization from Egyptians and Arabs, but the Nubians and the Ethiopians never made important or original contributions to world civilization.


----------



## Friends

Coyote said:


> *Thread's been lightly cleaned and reopened and warnings issued.  Guys, please remember that posts in Race Relations must include content related to the topic under discussion and not simply flames and insults.  There are some discussions that might be better off in the Flame Zone.*


 
Thank you.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a contingent of some that reside within every generation who are a part of the lunatic fringe that demonize entire groups of people in order to elevate their own demoralized spirit and hide behind the accomplishments of a collective in an attempt to divert attention from their failure as individuals.
> 
> A trained clinician could have a field day attempting to fix you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logical fallacy is ad hominem. You attacked your opponents personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument.
> 
> Ad hominem attacks can  take the form of attacking somebody, or more subtly casting doubt on their character or personal attributes as a way to discredit their argument. Ad hominem attacks are fallacious efforts to undermine someone's attack without actually engaging with it.
> Your logical fallacy is ad hominem
Click to expand...

What makes you think anyone is seriously arguing with you? We are making fun of you fool.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> What makes you think anyone is seriously arguing with you? We are making fun of you fool.


 


Coyote said:


> *Thread's been lightly cleaned and reopened and warnings issued.  Guys, please remember that posts in Race Relations must include content related to the topic under discussion and not simply flames and insults.  There are some discussions that might be better off in the Flame Zone.*


 
Asclepias, 

Is not one warning enough for you?


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were taught civilization by Blacks.  The evidence is not hidden. Its just not easily found or taught in schools. 20 years from now that truth will be taught. Too many people are finding out about it now as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that will be taught in public schools twenty years from now will be if people like you take over the school systems. The two earliest civilizations were those of the Egyptians and the Sumerians. Both of these were created by Caucasians.
> 
> The race of the Egyptians is easily determined by the paintings them made of themselves and Negroes, and by DNA testing of Egyptian mummies.
> 
> Before the time of Christ the Nubians and the Ethiopians learned civilization from Egyptians and Arabs, but the Nubians and the Ethiopians never made important or original contributions to world civilization.
Click to expand...


So can you show me one shred of DNA evidence that says the Egyptians were Caucasian?  I bet you cant. I however can show you proof the Egyptians were black via DNA.  BTW Caucasian doesnt mean white anglo so you loose off the bat.  Still I would be interested in seeing your DNA proof since no one else has been able to produce it.  You have roughly 10 minutes to produce it.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> So can you show me one shred of DNA evidence that says the Egyptians were Caucasian?  I bet you cant. I however can show you proof the Egyptians were black via DNA.  BTW Caucasian doesnt mean white anglo so you loose off the bat.  Still I would be interested in seeing your DNA proof since no one else has been able to produce it.


 
In general, various DNA studies have found that the gene frequencies of present Egyptian populations are intermediate between those of the Middle East, the Horn of Africa, southern Europe and Sub-Saharan Africa,[1] though NRY frequency distributions of *the modern Egyptian population appear to be much more similar to those of the Middle East than to any Sub-Saharan African* or European population, suggesting a much larger Middle Eastern genetic component.[2][3][3][4][5][6][7]
DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The out of Africa theory is the informed consensus of human origins. Modern humans evolved in Africa, appearing about 100,000 years ago. They resembled the San Bushmen more than any other existing race. 

About 60,000 years ago one hundred to several hundred of these modern humans entered Asia, probably crossing the Sinai Peninsula. It was in Asia that the Caucasian and the Mongoloid races developed. 

In the Fertile Crescent Caucasians began to develop agriculture about 10,000 years ago. Because a Neolithic population expands more than a Paleolithic population, some of these Caucasians crossed back across the Sinai Peninsula, populating the Nile Delta, and displacing the Negroes who were there. 

There was some genetic mixing between Caucasian migrants and indigenous Negroes. There continued to be some, as the Egyptians imported Negro slaves, and had children by them. Nevertheless, the ancient Egyptians were primarily Caucasian. So are contemporary Egyptians. 

Of the Negroes further south in Africa, the Ethiopians look most Caucasian. This is because they are partially descended from Arabs who crossed the Red Sea to settle there.


----------



## Asclepias

I'm guessing Friends couldnt find any white anglo saxon Egyptian DNA.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So can you show me one shred of DNA evidence that says the Egyptians were Caucasian?  I bet you cant. I however can show you proof the Egyptians were black via DNA.  BTW Caucasian doesnt mean white anglo so you loose off the bat.  Still I would be interested in seeing your DNA proof since no one else has been able to produce it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, various DNA studies have found that the gene frequencies of present Egyptian populations are intermediate between those of the Middle East, the Horn of Africa, southern Europe and Sub-Saharan Africa,[1] though NRY frequency distributions of *the modern Egyptian population appear to be much more similar to those of the Middle East than to any Sub-Saharan African* or European population, suggesting a much larger Middle Eastern genetic component.[2][3][3][4][5][6][7]
> DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> The out of Africa theory is the informed consensus of human origins. Modern humans evolved in Africa, appearing about 100,000 years ago. They resembled the San Bushmen more than any other existing race.
> 
> About 60,000 years ago one hundred to several hundred of these modern humans entered Asia, probably crossing the Sinai Peninsula. It was in Asia that the Caucasian and the Mongoloid races developed.
> 
> In the Fertile Crescent Caucasians began to develop agriculture about 10,000 years ago. Because a Neolithic population expands more than a Paleolithic population, some of these Caucasians crossed back across the Sinai Peninsula, populating the Nile Delta, and displacing the Negroes who were there.
> 
> There was some genetic mixing between Caucasian migrants and indigenous Negroes. There continued to be some, as the Egyptians imported Negro slaves, and had children by them. Nevertheless, the ancient Egyptians were primarily Caucasian. So are contemporary Egyptians.
> 
> Of the Negroes further south in Africa, the Ethiopians look most Caucasian. This is because they are partially descended from Arabs who crossed the Red Sea to settle there.
Click to expand...


Thats present day. You even highlighted it. I'm talking about the ancient Egyptians that built the pyramids. The ones that taught whites civilization.  Like this guy for instance

Ramesses III - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia









> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that *predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans*.



I want some white anglo saxon Egyptian DNA Friends. Can you produce it?  I honestly want to see it.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a contingent of some that reside within every generation who are a part of the lunatic fringe that demonize entire groups of people in order to elevate their own demoralized spirit and hide behind the accomplishments of a collective in an attempt to divert attention from their failure as individuals.
> 
> A trained clinician could have a field day attempting to fix you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logical fallacy is ad hominem. You attacked your opponents personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument.
> 
> Ad hominem attacks can  take the form of attacking somebody, or more subtly casting doubt on their character or personal attributes as a way to discredit their argument. Ad hominem attacks are fallacious efforts to undermine someone's attack without actually engaging with it.
> Your logical fallacy is ad hominem
Click to expand...


You are not my "opponent", because I am not debating with you.

Your rambling summaries and broadbrush statements  regarding your personal belief in  the inferiority of an entire race of people IS in fact reminicent of a quack eugenicist and paranoid racist who has low self esteem and must therefore post such insane drivel to boost a pathetically fragile and  damaged ego as well as battered self esteem. 

This is not a personal attack, because I have no emotional investment in your obvious psychosis.

It is strictly an observation that you are by socities conventional standards severly unbalanced.

So don't take it personally.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So can you show me one shred of DNA evidence that says the Egyptians were Caucasian?  I bet you cant. I however can show you proof the Egyptians were black via DNA.  BTW Caucasian doesnt mean white anglo so you loose off the bat.  Still I would be interested in seeing your DNA proof since no one else has been able to produce it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, various DNA studies have found that the gene frequencies of present Egyptian populations are intermediate between those of the Middle East, the Horn of Africa, southern Europe and Sub-Saharan Africa,[1] though NRY frequency distributions of *the modern Egyptian population appear to be much more similar to those of the Middle East than to any Sub-Saharan African* or European population, suggesting a much larger Middle Eastern genetic component.[2][3][3][4][5][6][7]
> DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> The out of Africa theory is the informed consensus of human origins. Modern humans evolved in Africa, appearing about 100,000 years ago. They resembled the San Bushmen more than any other existing race.
> 
> About 60,000 years ago one hundred to several hundred of these modern humans entered Asia, probably crossing the Sinai Peninsula. It was in Asia that the Caucasian and the Mongoloid races developed.
> 
> In the Fertile Crescent Caucasians began to develop agriculture about 10,000 years ago. Because a Neolithic population expands more than a Paleolithic population, some of these Caucasians crossed back across the Sinai Peninsula, populating the Nile Delta, and displacing the Negroes who were there.
> 
> There was some genetic mixing between Caucasian migrants and indigenous Negroes. There continued to be some, as the Egyptians imported Negro slaves, and had children by them. Nevertheless, the ancient Egyptians were primarily Caucasian. So are contemporary Egyptians.
> 
> Of the Negroes further south in Africa, the Ethiopians look most Caucasian. This is because they are partially descended from Arabs who crossed the Red Sea to settle there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats present day. You even highlighted it. I'm talking about the ancient Egyptians that built the pyramids. The ones that taught whites civilization.  Like this guy for instance
> 
> Ramesses III - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that *predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want some white anglo saxon Egyptian DNA Friends. Can you produce it?  I honestly want to see it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> I want some white anglo saxon Egyptian DNA Friends. Can you produce it?  I honestly want to see it.


 
After evolving in Asia Caucasians moved west across the Sinai Peninsula, and settled in Egypt and the rest of north Africa. While this was happening the Sahara Desert was expanding, blocking migration from further south in Africa where Negroes lived. 

While this was happening, Caucasians were also migrating into Europe, where they encountered the descendants of the Cro Magnons who moved there earlier. The Angles and the Saxons were Germanic tribes. The Germanic nation took shape in Scandinavia and what is now northern Germany.

If any Germanic genes reached Egypt this happened during or after the Germanic migrations that did not really begin until after the third century AD. 

What matters is that the ancient Egyptians were Caucasians, although with some Negro ancestry. Negroes have never created a great civilization. Currently there is not a single black majority country with a thriving economy and a viable society.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some white anglo saxon Egyptian DNA Friends. Can you produce it?  I honestly want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evolving in Asia Caucasians moved west across the Sinai Peninsula, and settled in Egypt and the rest of north Africa. While this was happening the Sahara Desert was expanding, blocking migration from further south in Africa where Negroes lived.
> 
> While this was happening, Caucasians were also migrating into Europe, where they encountered the descendants of the Cro Magnons who moved there earlier. The Angles and the Saxons were Germanic tribes. The Germanic nation took shape in Scandinavia and what is now northern Germany.
> 
> If any Germanic genes reached Egypt this happened during or after the Germanic migrations that did not really begin until after the third century AD.
> 
> What matters is that the ancient Egyptians were Caucasians, although with some Negro ancestry. Negroes have never created a great civilization. Currently there is not a single black majority country with a thriving economy and a viable society.
Click to expand...


Blah blah. 

 I want to see the white anglo saxon Egyptian DNA or just shut up talking.  You have made yourself to be quite the fool with this corner you have painted yourself into.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Caucasions are not all anglo-saxons.  

North Africans are caucasions.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Caucasions are not all anglo-saxons.
> 
> North Africans are caucasions.


Correct and that is my point. There is no way the Egyptians were white anglo saxons.  However, there is DNA evidence that a lot of the royalty of the ancient Egyptians are Black.  Zero for caucasian.

North Africans are only considered caucasian if they are not Black.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Anglo-saxon werent even around.  There wasnt even a england around at the time.  Anglo-saxons didnt exist till the 5th century.


----------



## Asclepias

My point exactly.  Its beyond ludicrous to expect someone to believe that white people left europe without suntan lotion and built the pyramids in hot Africa instead of the Black people that were living right there.  Whats even funnier is there is not a trace of the Egyptian culture at all in europe.  Now that DNA has proven Tut was Black as well the facade is falling.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Caucasions are not all white.  Arabs are not white but they are caucasions


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Caucasions are not all white.  Arabs are not white but they are caucasions


Arabs are a admixture of black white and asian people.  They didnt exist when Egypt had its beginnings.  Matter of fact the first Arabs were actually Black.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

That is a giant can of worms.


----------



## Asclepias

Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Perhaps.. I really do not understand why that is so very important.   You can go in all kinds of directions with that premise.  Nature is always refining and improving.   


Being first really does not mean all that much, nor is it the end all be all of human civilization. JMO.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Perhaps.. I really do not understand why that is so very important.   You can go in all kinds of directions with that premise.  Nature is always refining and improving.
> 
> 
> Being first really does not mean all that much, nor is it the end all be all of human civilization. JMO.


You are late to the conversation.  Friends has vacated after being shown DNA proof of Black Egyptian pharaohs and not being able to show me any white Egyptian DNA.

Being first means everything in terms of natural development.  Nature decided the perfect human was a Black one after many trials with other humanoids that died out. We were the first to build civilizations that planted crops and had higher learning. We were the first to populate the earth.  There is no telling what other things racist white historians have hidden from the general population but they have been caught in outright lies so much its almost funny if it was not so pitiful.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Being first means everything in terms of natural development. Nature decided the perfect human was a Black one after many trials with other humanoids that died out. We were the first to build civilizations that planted crops and had higher learning. We were the first to populate the earth. There is no telling what other things racist white historians have hidden from the general population but they have been caught in outright lies so much its almost funny if it was not so pitiful.


*I dont even no where to start with the giant holes in this paragraph.  *


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Being first means everything in terms of natural development. Nature decided the perfect human was a Black one after many trials with other humanoids that died out. We were the first to build civilizations that planted crops and had higher learning. We were the first to populate the earth. There is no telling what other things racist white historians have hidden from the general population but they have been caught in outright lies so much its almost funny if it was not so pitiful.
> 
> 
> *I dont even no where to start with the giant holes in this paragraph.  *



You dont have to stall. Start at the beginning and work your way down.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

I do not dispute, scientifically that our human race, as of now, started in africa.  Where we go in very different directions is all of the assumptions you make in that paragraph.

Your opinion is American and filled with holes and assumptions.


Being first means everything in terms of natural development. Nature decided the perfect human was a Black one after many trials with other humanoids that died out

*Nature has a personality and is handing out skin colors? I would venture a guess that skin color is a determination of distance to the sun and is a adaptation. That is nature.   *

We were the first to build civilizations that planted crops and had higher learning. We were the first to populate the earth.

*by your on terms of Nature, then you are a failure.*

There is no telling what other things racist white historians have hidden from the general population but they have been caught in outright lies so much its almost funny if it was not so pitiful.

*This is ridiculous.  So, you mean to tell me that of all the 55 nations in Africa none of them have a grasp on their own history?  And if so, then why are you clinging to a white racists historical view point?  Who is hiding what from whom?  I can think of civilizations out of africa of historical note.  The eygptians and the Mali empire, the Nubians.  All of which I know is no more then a google search away.*


----------



## reconmark

Friends said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past blacks benefited whites with their presence because they were willing to perform low skill, low wage jobs whites did not want to do. Now blacks feel entitled to jobs that are above their ability levels. When they do not get those jobs, they subsist on a combination of welfare and the gains from criminal activities.
> 
> Jobs most blacks are capable of performing can be done better by Hispanics with fewer discipline problems, or they are being automated. Moreover, Hispanics have lower rates of crime and illegitimacy than blacks.
> 
> Average IQ, and rates of crime and illegitimacy, are the three most important criteria for evaluating a race. By these criteria blacks are the most useless and the most dangerous segment of the U.S. population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's to my benefit that many people are still as ignorant as you, while you pontificate on your presumes superior intelligence base on faulty and dishonest logic and science, people like me are/have passe people like you by.
> 
> When you are 20 years older and 20 still passed by, you will still be talking the same bullcrap and another generation or two of people like me will have passed you by...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When both of us are twenty years older there will be more scientific evidence that confirms that some races on the average are intrinsically more intelligent than others, and less prone to crime and illegitimacy. This evidence will be substantiated in the public mind by the failure of more programs like No Child Left Behind.
Click to expand...


So in other words, the quack pseudo science you post on here will be laughed at by 95% of sane people instead of 90%. Fools like Rushton will be exposed as fraudulent scientist posting fraudulent conclusions at the behest of the pioneer fund.

20 years from now, the now present increase in White illegitimacy, increased criminality and assorted pathologies will further substantiate the real scientific link between poverty, an absence of education and a nuclear family as links to crime for some people irregardless of race.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I do not dispute, scientifically that our human race, as of now, started in africa.  Where we go in very different directions is all of the assumptions you make in that paragraph.
> 
> Your opinion is American and filled with holes and assumptions.
> 
> 
> Being first means everything in terms of natural development. Nature decided the perfect human was a Black one after many trials with other humanoids that died out
> 
> *Nature has a personality and is handing out skin colors? I would venture a guess that skin color is a determination of distance to the sun and is a adaptation. That is nature.   *
> 
> We were the first to build civilizations that planted crops and had higher learning. We were the first to populate the earth.
> 
> *by your on terms of Nature, then you are a failure.*
> 
> There is no telling what other things racist white historians have hidden from the general population but they have been caught in outright lies so much its almost funny if it was not so pitiful.
> 
> *This is ridiculous.  So, you mean to tell me that of all the 55 nations in Africa none of them have a grasp on their own history?  And if so, then why are you clinging to a white racists historical view point?  Who is hiding what from whom?  I can think of civilizations out of africa of historical note.  The eygptians and the Mali empire, the Nubians.  All of which I know is no more then a google search away.*



*Nature has a personality and is handing out skin colors? I would venture a guess that skin color is a determination of distance to the sun and is a adaptation. That is nature.  *

You would be correct.  Since human life started in Africa the sun played a major part in developing a human life form that could survive.  Nature indeed selected Black people to be the first humans.

*by your on terms of Nature, then you are a failure.*

Please explain what you mean?

*This is ridiculous.  So, you mean to tell me that of all the 55 nations in Africa none of them have a grasp on their own history?  And if so, then why are you clinging to a white racists historical view point?  Who is hiding what from whom?  I can think of civilizations out of africa of historical note.  The eygptians and the Mali empire, the Nubians.  All of which I know is no more then a google search away.*

What are you talking about?  Are you like 16 years old or something? We werent taught the Egyptians were Black. We were taught they were white.  I never heard about the West Africans nations from anyone other than my parents until I researched on my own as an adult.  I didnt discover Black Africans were the first to forge steel or use anti biotics until I was an adult. This stuff is not taught to the general population.  White scientists hid the disvovery of the Olmecs headstones from the public as well.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.



Problem was that Blacks were little more than beasts at the time.  The first races were hunter-gatherers and fishermen. It was when God planted the garden and required a thinking and teachable man that He created Adam to be a farmer and horticulturist.  The angels taught Adam and his sons even in domesticating some of the animals.  When Cain was banished from the Garden, he went into ancient Sumer and because of his super strength and super knowledge, the Blacks quickly made him their king and elevated him to god-like status. Cain hated God and is said to have started the Babylonia religion which worshiped Satan and was into all kinds of perversions including cannibalism. The Adamite race was white.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

lol.  A bible thumper


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem was that Blacks were little more than beasts at the time.  The first races were hunter-gatherers and fishermen. It was when God planted the garden and required a thinking and teachable man that He created Adam to be a farmer and horticulturist.  The angels taught Adam and his sons even in domesticating some of the animals.  When Cain was banished from the Garden, he went into ancient Sumer and because of his super strength and super knowledge, the Blacks quickly made him their king and elevated him to god-like status. Cain hated God and is said to have started the Babylonia religion which worshiped Satan and was into all kinds of perversions including cannibalism. The Adamite race was white.
Click to expand...

I guess you didnt get the memo. The bible is a fairy tale dude.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasions are not all anglo-saxons.
> 
> North Africans are caucasions.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and that is my point. There is no way the Egyptians were white anglo saxons.  However, there is DNA evidence that a lot of the royalty of the ancient Egyptians are Black.  Zero for caucasian.
> 
> North Africans are only considered caucasian if they are not Black.
Click to expand...

 
Where did I say that Egyptians were white Anglo Saxons? They were and are Caucasians, not Negroes. You are the one who says Egyptians were Negroes.


----------



## Friends

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Caucasions are not all white.  Arabs are not white but they are caucasions


 
Arabs are a lot lighter than Negroes.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> What are you talking about?  Are you like 16 years old or something? We werent taught the Egyptians were Black. We were taught they were white.  I never heard about the West Africans nations from anyone other than my parents until I researched on my own as an adult.  I didnt discover Black Africans were the first to forge steel or use anti biotics until I was an adult. This stuff is not taught to the general population.  White scientists hid the disvovery of the Olmecs headstones from the public as well.


 
The reason that is not taught to the general population is because it is not true. The Hittites pioneered the use of iron over three thousand years ago. 

---------

It seems likely that the expansion of the Bantu-speaking people from their core region in Cameroon began around 1000BCE. Although early models posited that the early speakers were both iron-using and agricultural, archaeology has shown that they did not use iron until as late as 400BCE, though they were agricultural.[21
Bantu expansion - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasions are not all anglo-saxons.
> 
> North Africans are caucasions.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and that is my point. There is no way the Egyptians were white anglo saxons.  However, there is DNA evidence that a lot of the royalty of the ancient Egyptians are Black.  Zero for caucasian.
> 
> North Africans are only considered caucasian if they are not Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that Egyptians were white Anglo Saxons? They were and are Caucasians, not Negroes. You are the one who says Egyptians were Negroes.
Click to expand...

King Tut and Rameses III are Black guys. The DNA evidence I posted says the ancient Egyptians were Black.  Still waiting for your evidence that they were even tan Caucasian. Whats taking you so long?


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Are you like 16 years old or something? We werent taught the Egyptians were Black. We were taught they were white.  I never heard about the West Africans nations from anyone other than my parents until I researched on my own as an adult.  I didnt discover Black Africans were the first to forge steel or use anti biotics until I was an adult. This stuff is not taught to the general population.  White scientists hid the disvovery of the Olmecs headstones from the public as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that is not taught to the general population is because it is not true. The Hittites pioneered the use of iron over three thousand years ago.
> 
> ---------
> 
> It seems likely that the expansion of the Bantu-speaking people from their core region in Cameroon began around 1000BCE. Although early models posited that the early speakers were both iron-using and agricultural, archaeology has shown that they did not use iron until as late as 400BCE, though they were agricultural.[21
> Bantu expansion - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

I said steel. Not iron. Go do some more research and try again.  I also want the DNA evidence showing the people that built the pyramids were caucasian.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem was that Blacks were little more than beasts at the time.  The first races were hunter-gatherers and fishermen. It was when God planted the garden and required a thinking and teachable man that He created Adam to be a farmer and horticulturist.  The angels taught Adam and his sons even in domesticating some of the animals.  When Cain was banished from the Garden, he went into ancient Sumer and because of his super strength and super knowledge, the Blacks quickly made him their king and elevated him to god-like status. Cain hated God and is said to have started the Babylonia religion which worshiped Satan and was into all kinds of perversions including cannibalism. The Adamite race was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didnt get the memo. The bible is a fairy tale dude.
Click to expand...


Yes indeed. Blacks continue to this very day to be a Godless and backwards race and not far removed from the time of Cain.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

*by your on terms of Nature, then you are a failure.*

Please explain what you mean?

*Since your race was the first, it should be, by all the rights you are claiming be ahead in all aspects or at least some. Correct? since Nature was passing out races and all.*


What are you talking about? Are you like 16 years old or something?

*I asked you the same thing awhile back.*



We werent taught the Egyptians were Black. We were taught they were white.

*I was taught that they were Arabs. Again, I do not understand why this is so important to you?  I was never taught that they were white.  Honestly, I dont think anyone really gives a shit except the eygptians and you.*



I never heard about the West Africans nations from anyone other than my parents until I researched on my own as an adult.

*I didnt learn about my Irish heritage until my grandfather insisted I read books about it and then tell him what I learned and then he told me what his grandparents taught him and so on.  What are you complaining about?  My Irish heritage was maybe a paragraph in my history books in high school?  My family taught me.   *

*So, you are complaining that you had to learn about your family heritage on your own? Seriously? You expect someone to teach you about your family heritage?*



I didnt discover Black Africans were the first to forge steel or use anti biotics until I was an adult.

*Congratulations on becoming a adult and learning about history!  Guess what? most people do this also. *



This stuff is not taught to the general population.

*Why would it be?*

White scientists hid the disvovery of the Olmecs headstones from the public as well.

*White scientists eh?  *


----------



## Ernie S.

Would you please learn to use the quote function?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasions are not all anglo-saxons.
> 
> North Africans are caucasions.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and that is my point. There is no way the Egyptians were white anglo saxons.  However, there is DNA evidence that a lot of the royalty of the ancient Egyptians are Black.  Zero for caucasian.
> 
> North Africans are only considered caucasian if they are not Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that Egyptians were white Anglo Saxons? They were and are Caucasians, not Negroes. You are the one who says Egyptians were Negroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King Tut and Rameses III are Black guys. The DNA evidence I posted says the ancient Egyptians were Black.  Still waiting for your evidence that they were even tan Caucasian. Whats taking you so long?
Click to expand...

 
Scientists at Zurich-based DNA genealogy center, iGENEA, have reconstructed the DNA profile of King Tut, his father Akhenaten and grandfather Amenhotep III.

Researchers discovered that King Tut belonged to a genetic profile group known as haplogroup R1b1a2. More than 50 per cent of all men in Western Europe belong to this genetic group as do up to 70 per cent of British men.
ATLANTEAN GARDENS Royal Blood King Tut 8217 s DNA Results

The ancient Egyptians were not descended from British migrants. They, and the ancestors of contemporary British were descended from Caucasians who originally evolved in Western Asia, and who later migrated both to Britain and Egypt. 

If King Tut had some Negro ancestry, that would not be surprising, considering the proximity of Egypt to Nubia.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Are you like 16 years old or something? We werent taught the Egyptians were Black. We were taught they were white.  I never heard about the West Africans nations from anyone other than my parents until I researched on my own as an adult.  I didnt discover Black Africans were the first to forge steel or use anti biotics until I was an adult. This stuff is not taught to the general population.  White scientists hid the disvovery of the Olmecs headstones from the public as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that is not taught to the general population is because it is not true. The Hittites pioneered the use of iron over three thousand years ago.
> 
> ---------
> 
> It seems likely that the expansion of the Bantu-speaking people from their core region in Cameroon began around 1000BCE. Although early models posited that the early speakers were both iron-using and agricultural, archaeology has shown that they did not use iron until as late as 400BCE, though they were agricultural.[21
> Bantu expansion - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said steel. Not iron. Go do some more research and try again.  I also want the DNA evidence showing the people that built the pyramids were caucasian.
Click to expand...

 
The use of iron comes before the use of steel.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasions are not all white.  Arabs are not white but they are caucasions
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are a admixture of black white and asian people.  They didnt exist when Egypt had its beginnings.  Matter of fact the first Arabs were actually Black.
Click to expand...

 
The Arabs are Semites who originated in the Arab Peninsula. Arabs have some Negro ancestry. That comes from the African slave trade. Although the Arabs castrated male slaves, and cut off the penises of Negro slaves, they had children by female slaves.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going back to the start of this thread, I  just realized how utterly stupid the title and intent of it really is.
> 
> The fact is that a very small percentage of people in this nation and globally, control the majority of the wealth world wide.
> 
> To even pose such a ludicrous question such as "Would blacks be better off without whites" is nothing but self glorifying nonsense manufactured by the insecure, demoralized bottom rung of the white population who have nothing left to hold onto, except their "sacred whiteness".
> 
> Those who are actually in a position to influence the global economy, view the rest of the population the same way, no matter what race they are, and it is in their best interest to divide the population along political and racial lines as opposed to them recognizing how they are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
Click to expand...

Yes,  please show your racist troll-ass for the world to see. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know what "I think",  nor do I care one way or another about where your family lives...for all I know, you could live in an all white trailer park in Appalachia. If it meets your needs bully for you.
> 
> The notion of the absence of an entire race making an entire country safer IS in fact a fantasy, because IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Stating otherwise, is pure ignorance because no one can speculate on what the IMPACT of the removal of an ENTIRE race would be, since the MAJORITY of those removed would not be the bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry. We're not going to get rid of the second conditional because it offends you. The absence of blacks in America would greatly improve socioeconomic indicators across the board.
Click to expand...

And it's people like you who guarantee that the Republican Party will surely die. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem was that Blacks were little more than beasts at the time.  The first races were hunter-gatherers and fishermen. It was when God planted the garden and required a thinking and teachable man that He created Adam to be a farmer and horticulturist.  The angels taught Adam and his sons even in domesticating some of the animals.  When Cain was banished from the Garden, he went into ancient Sumer and because of his super strength and super knowledge, the Blacks quickly made him their king and elevated him to god-like status. Cain hated God and is said to have started the Babylonia religion which worshiped Satan and was into all kinds of perversions including cannibalism. The Adamite race was white.
Click to expand...

You are crazy as a fucking loon.  The adamites were olive skinned,  you stupid, moronic throwback. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
Click to expand...


You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
Click to expand...

Yepp,  nothing like calling a full-grown black man a "boy", you stupid-assed racist fuckwad. Your very comments prove why the Right will never make inroads with any minorities. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_human_being

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> lol.  A bible thumper



Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.


----------



## Rotagilla

katsteve2012 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.


----------



## the_human_being

Statistikhengst said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem was that Blacks were little more than beasts at the time.  The first races were hunter-gatherers and fishermen. It was when God planted the garden and required a thinking and teachable man that He created Adam to be a farmer and horticulturist.  The angels taught Adam and his sons even in domesticating some of the animals.  When Cain was banished from the Garden, he went into ancient Sumer and because of his super strength and super knowledge, the Blacks quickly made him their king and elevated him to god-like status. Cain hated God and is said to have started the Babylonia religion which worshiped Satan and was into all kinds of perversions including cannibalism. The Adamite race was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are crazy as a fucking loon.  The adamites were olive skinned,  you stupid, moronic throwback.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Actually reddish skinned moron.


----------



## the_human_being

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasions are not all white.  Arabs are not white but they are caucasions
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are a admixture of black white and asian people.  They didnt exist when Egypt had its beginnings.  Matter of fact the first Arabs were actually Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs are Semites who originated in the Arab Peninsula. Arabs have some Negro ancestry. That comes from the African slave trade. Although the Arabs castrated male slaves, and cut off the penises of Negro slaves, they had children by female slaves.
Click to expand...


Most all the countries and cultures in the Middle East and beyond were highly influence by the Semite people, including Egypt.


----------



## the_human_being

Statistikhengst said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yepp,  nothing like calling a full-grown black man a "boy", you stupid-assed racist fuckwad. Your very comments prove why the Right will never make inroads with any minorities.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The "Right" is aware of the fact that your vote has been purchased by the Left. The price was cheap too -- an Obamaphone with cheap batteries.


----------



## Statistikhengst

the_human_being said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yepp,  nothing like calling a full-grown black man a "boy", you stupid-assed racist fuckwad. Your very comments prove why the Right will never make inroads with any minorities.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Right" is aware of the fact that your vote has been purchased by the Left. The price was cheap too -- an Obamaphone with cheap batteries.
Click to expand...

You know nothing of me and I would hope the Right wants to have nothing to do with a sad-assed,  wildly fucked-up racist piece of Dreck like you. 

Truthout,  dudes. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

the_human_being said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem was that Blacks were little more than beasts at the time.  The first races were hunter-gatherers and fishermen. It was when God planted the garden and required a thinking and teachable man that He created Adam to be a farmer and horticulturist.  The angels taught Adam and his sons even in domesticating some of the animals.  When Cain was banished from the Garden, he went into ancient Sumer and because of his super strength and super knowledge, the Blacks quickly made him their king and elevated him to god-like status. Cain hated God and is said to have started the Babylonia religion which worshiped Satan and was into all kinds of perversions including cannibalism. The Adamite race was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are crazy as a fucking loon.  The adamites were olive skinned,  you stupid, moronic throwback.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually reddish skinned moron.
Click to expand...

No, asswipe.  Mesopotamien is likely the cradle of civilization.  Ur and Sumer.  Olive-skinned. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  A bible thumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
> The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.
Click to expand...









That's any semblance of your sanity and credibility jumping out the window.


----------



## Statistikhengst

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  A bible thumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
> The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's any semblance of your sanity and credibility jumping out the window.
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Racists belong in asylums. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4Embassy

No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.


----------



## the_human_being

Statistikhengst said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Think about it and it makes sense. Blacks were the first people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem was that Blacks were little more than beasts at the time.  The first races were hunter-gatherers and fishermen. It was when God planted the garden and required a thinking and teachable man that He created Adam to be a farmer and horticulturist.  The angels taught Adam and his sons even in domesticating some of the animals.  When Cain was banished from the Garden, he went into ancient Sumer and because of his super strength and super knowledge, the Blacks quickly made him their king and elevated him to god-like status. Cain hated God and is said to have started the Babylonia religion which worshiped Satan and was into all kinds of perversions including cannibalism. The Adamite race was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are crazy as a fucking loon.  The adamites were olive skinned,  you stupid, moronic throwback.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually reddish skinned moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, asswipe.  Mesopotamien is likely the cradle of civilization.  Ur and Sumer.  Olive-skinned.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Your continued choice of language proves you are a backward and inferior species.


----------



## the_human_being

Delta4Embassy said:


> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.



Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!

Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?


----------



## Meathead

Statistikhengst said:


> The "Right" is aware of the fact that your vote has been purchased by the Left. The price was cheap too -- an Obamaphone with cheap batteries.


You know nothing of me and I would hope the Right wants to have nothing to do with a sad-assed,  wildly fucked-up racist piece of Dreck like you.

Truthout,  dudes.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]You're a lonely, gay, Jewish pedant who lives in Germany. What else is there to know?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

the_human_being said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
Click to expand...


There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  A bible thumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
> The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's any semblance of your sanity and credibility jumping out the window.
Click to expand...


All one has to do is enter the word "Jerico" into the search field and he can find out for himself.  It's really easy enough that a Black man can do it.


----------



## the_human_being

Statistikhengst said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  A bible thumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
> The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's any semblance of your sanity and credibility jumping out the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.  Racists belong in asylums.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Don't have time for asylums. We run the country as we see fit. We provide your SNAP for your subsistence.


----------



## the_human_being

Delta4Embassy said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
Click to expand...


I don't. I base it on the Department of Justice reports. Eric Holder's Department of Justice's own reports to be specific.


----------



## the_human_being

Meathead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Right" is aware of the fact that your vote has been purchased by the Left. The price was cheap too -- an Obamaphone with cheap batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing of me and I would hope the Right wants to have nothing to do with a sad-assed,  wildly fucked-up racist piece of Dreck like you.
> 
> Truthout,  dudes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You're a lonely, gay, Jewish pedant who lives in Germany. What else is there to know?[/QUOTE]

Have you mastered spear chunking yet?


----------



## MaryL

The irony is that racist whites brought blacks here to begin with. Are blacks better off without whites? I would say they would be, hypothetically.


----------



## the_human_being

MaryL said:


> The irony is that racist whites brought blacks here to begin with. Are blacks better off without whites? I would say they would be, hypothetically.



Who would take care of them?  Even Church's Fried Chicken would not be here for them were it not for the whites.  From where would they get their SNAP?  Who would keep their junk-heap automobiles running for them?  They would have no electricity even. Get real.


----------



## Taz

Spooks wouldn't have anyone to rob.


----------



## the_human_being

Taz said:


> Spooks wouldn't have anyone to rob.



We will handle that problem too.  The Black experiment has failed. Everyone in government knows this, including the President. Blacks are simply too slothful and will never contribute to society. Following the November elections, the President will initiate Operation Los Lobos and grant asylum to some 6 million Hispanics. This delay will allow Church's Fried Chicken and Walmart the time to implement a mass layoff and hiring initiative that will replace Blacks with Hispanics in positions within these companies.  Law enforcement officials in Chicago, Detroit, New York, and Los Angeles will begin arming Latino gang members while turning a blind eye to Latino gang killings against Blacks. We will disband the Black experiment and initiate an Hispanic experiment.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Bible thumpers are the worst


----------



## MaryL

Lets define what terms define "here" or "better off". Blacks would have been "better off" in " Africa", and not ripped away from their tribes, families and friends. Not being forced to work like animals because they couldn't fight back. It's a part of  history that should shame Americans.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Shame tactics never work and only effect the weak.  And they have the opposite effect.

Who do you assign the blame to?

Jim Crow is much worse and has had a longer lasting legacy.  

Slavery is pretty much universal among all civilizations.

How do you assign blame and who should feel ashamed?


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  A bible thumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
> The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's any semblance of your sanity and credibility jumping out the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All one has to do is enter the word "Jerico" into the search field and he can find out for himself.  It's really easy enough that a Black man can do it.
Click to expand...


Sorry but I stopped believing in Orks along with the tooth fairy and Easter bunny.
If you are so stupid and gullible to post a fairy tale as factual scientific history, go back to my previous post and watch the suicide of any credibility you may have once possessed...


----------



## the_human_being

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Bible thumpers are the worst



Nah. You voodoo witch doctors are the cat's meow.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  A bible thumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
> The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's any semblance of your sanity and credibility jumping out the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All one has to do is enter the word "Jerico" into the search field and he can find out for himself.  It's really easy enough that a Black man can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but I stopped believing in Orks along with the tooth fairy and Easter bunny.
> If you are so stupid and gullible to post a fairy tale as factual scientific history, go back to my previous post and watch the suicide of any credibility you may have once possessed...
Click to expand...


Well, you might ask a white guy to do the search for you since it above your pay grade.


----------



## the_human_being

MaryL said:


> Lets define what terms define "here" or "better off". Blacks would have been "better off" in " Africa", and not ripped away from their tribes, families and friends. Not being forced to work like animals because they couldn't fight back. It's a part of  history that should shame Americans.



No one is forcing them to remain here. In case you were unaware, they are free.


----------



## MaryL

OK. No one is keeping you here, either. Besides the point. I get the point, blacks are a bigger threat to each other than white racism. Blacks have to grow up and put on their big kids pants . Don't blame white racism or cops or anything else. Blacks need to get real, not pass the buck. And that is where I am going here.


----------



## Taz

Spooks would have no one to blame for their collective failure.


----------



## the_human_being

MaryL said:


> OK. No one is keeping you here, either. Besides the point. I get the point, blacks are a bigger threat to each other than white racism. Blacks have to grow up and put on their big kids pants . Don't blame white racism or cops or anything else. Blacks need to get real, not pass the buck. And that is where I am going here.



I still live where my ancestors lived. This is my home. Why would I want to leave?


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  A bible thumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. You won't find this in the Bible. Perhaps a hint pointing toward it. It actually comes mostly from the book "Sargon the Magnificent" and from other research.
> The Biblical city of Jerico is a widely excavated site. Some 20 different people have resided there, the earliest discovered thus far to have been in the city as early as 11000-9000 BCE.  The city of Uruk in Sumer is said to date 9000 to 6000 BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's any semblance of your sanity and credibility jumping out the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All one has to do is enter the word "Jerico" into the search field and he can find out for himself.  It's really easy enough that a Black man can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but I stopped believing in Orks along with the tooth fairy and Easter bunny.
> If you are so stupid and gullible to post a fairy tale as factual scientific history, go back to my previous post and watch the suicide of any credibility you may have once possessed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you might ask a white guy to do the search for you since it above your pay grade.
Click to expand...


You will have to be quite a bit smarter with the quips, those are beneath me...


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets define what terms define "here" or "better off". Blacks would have been "better off" in " Africa", and not ripped away from their tribes, families and friends. Not being forced to work like animals because they couldn't fight back. It's a part of  history that should shame Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is forcing them to remain here. In case you were unaware, they are free.
Click to expand...


Who is forcing you to remain here, don't like it here, leave....


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets define what terms define "here" or "better off". Blacks would have been "better off" in " Africa", and not ripped away from their tribes, families and friends. Not being forced to work like animals because they couldn't fight back. It's a part of  history that should shame Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is forcing them to remain here. In case you were unaware, they are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is forcing you to remain here, don't like it here, leave....
Click to expand...


I like it here. You'd have to force me to leave, dingbat. I love my country. I fought for it. Actually, I gave my right arm and part of my right shoulder for it.


----------



## katsteve2012

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
Click to expand...




Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say,


Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never know the truth, because no entire race is leaving America anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
Click to expand...


I understood what you meant, farm beast molester.


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets define what terms define "here" or "better off". Blacks would have been "better off" in " Africa", and not ripped away from their tribes, families and friends. Not being forced to work like animals because they couldn't fight back. It's a part of  history that should shame Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is forcing them to remain here. In case you were unaware, they are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is forcing you to remain here, don't like it here, leave....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it here. You'd have to force me to leave, dingbat. I love my country. I fought for it. Actually, I gave my right arm and part of my right shoulder for it.
Click to expand...


I like it here and you couldn't make me leave. You fought, big deal, so did many others including myself; that's no excuse for the stupidity you post here unless you now want to claim a head trauma....


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> I like it here and you couldn't make me leave. You fought, big deal, so did many others including myself; that's no excuse for the stupidity you post here unless you now want to claim a head trauma....


Gangbanging doesn't count.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it here and you couldn't make me leave. You fought, big deal, so did many others including myself; that's no excuse for the stupidity you post here unless you now want to claim a head trauma....
> 
> 
> 
> Gangbanging doesn't count.
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting that he is in a gang????
Maybe you should pm him and talk about  a life change...


----------



## Rotagilla

katsteve2012 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say,
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not willingly...but the country will eventually be partitioned to stop the bloodshed (think "Balkans")  and you will have your "new africa" completely free from white "racism"...No more evilracistredneckKKKbigotstormfront whites "keepin a brother down"...etc...Your race can finally rise and achieve their rightful place in the modern world without having to depend on white people for support...it will be paradise for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understood what you meant, farm beast molester.
Click to expand...


See ya in the field, boy.


----------



## katsteve2012

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say,
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understood what you meant, farm beast molester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See ya in the field, boy.
Click to expand...


No you won't, Jethro.


----------



## Taz

Who would fund the spooks welfare?


----------



## GreenBean

Friends said:


> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?




1. Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?

How would they get their EBT Cards replenished ? 

2. Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?

How would we keep the Prison Industrial complex going ?  Not to mention the NFL and NBA


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Who would fund the spooks welfare?


The same people that fund the white monkeys welfare.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say,
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! The variety of racists that you speak of are not far from obsolescence in the real world...however they are obviously here in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, boy..  .believe whatever you like...See ya in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't see me in any field "Jethro". I do not work or live on a farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with farming...although I understand your frame of reference, cotton chopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understood what you meant, farm beast molester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See ya in the field, boy.
Click to expand...

Youve been saying that for about 3 months now. Any progress on that race war you claimed was coming a while back?  Everytime I pass by a field with poor white trash I look for you.


----------



## the_human_being

reconmark said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets define what terms define "here" or "better off". Blacks would have been "better off" in " Africa", and not ripped away from their tribes, families and friends. Not being forced to work like animals because they couldn't fight back. It's a part of  history that should shame Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is forcing them to remain here. In case you were unaware, they are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is forcing you to remain here, don't like it here, leave....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it here. You'd have to force me to leave, dingbat. I love my country. I fought for it. Actually, I gave my right arm and part of my right shoulder for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it here and you couldn't make me leave. You fought, big deal, so did many others including myself; that's no excuse for the stupidity you post here unless you now want to claim a head trauma....
Click to expand...


See your post #1385 Stupid. It was YOU who told me to leave. Short-term memory or simply Liberal stupidity?


----------



## the_human_being

GreenBean said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> How would they get their EBT Cards replenished ?
> 
> 2. Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> How would we keep the Prison Industrial complex going ?  Not to mention the NFL and NBA
Click to expand...


It is the whites that provide for and protect the Black horde.  Were the whites removed from the equation entirely, the country would collapse on all fronts and the Hispanics would flood the country. The Hispanics would either enslave the Blacks or commit genocide upon them.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would fund the spooks welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> The same people that fund the white monkeys welfare.
Click to expand...

The white people , who would all be gone.


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets define what terms define "here" or "better off". Blacks would have been "better off" in " Africa", and not ripped away from their tribes, families and friends. Not being forced to work like animals because they couldn't fight back. It's a part of  history that should shame Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is forcing them to remain here. In case you were unaware, they are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is forcing you to remain here, don't like it here, leave....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it here. You'd have to force me to leave, dingbat. I love my country. I fought for it. Actually, I gave my right arm and part of my right shoulder for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it here and you couldn't make me leave. You fought, big deal, so did many others including myself; that's no excuse for the stupidity you post here unless you now want to claim a head trauma....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See your post #1385 Stupid. It was YOU who told me to leave. Short-term memory or simply Liberal stupidity?
Click to expand...

 It's apparent you are too stupid to recognize a reply to your statement, carry on dumb ass...


----------



## reconmark

the_human_being said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever blacks complain about whites, you should ask yourself two questions.
> 
> Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Would blacks in the United States be better off if all the whites left?
> 
> How would they get their EBT Cards replenished ?
> 
> 2. Would whites in the United States be better off if all the blacks left?
> 
> How would we keep the Prison Industrial complex going ?  Not to mention the NFL and NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the whites that provide for and protect the Black horde.  Were the whites removed from the equation entirely, the country would collapse on all fronts and the Hispanics would flood the country. The Hispanics would either enslave the Blacks or commit genocide upon them.
Click to expand...

 Sure and then someone tapped you on the shoulder and told you the bar was closed...


----------



## Asclepias

If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.


----------



## reconmark

reconmark said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would fund the spooks welfare?
Click to expand...

Being that there are more whites sucking entitlements off the tit, the question should be what would you do.


----------



## Taz

reconmark said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would fund the spooks welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that there are more whites sucking entitlements off the tit, the question should be what would you do.
Click to expand...

We'd still have all the whites funding it. What would spooks do?


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would fund the spooks welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that there are more whites sucking entitlements off the tit, the question should be what would you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'd still have all the whites funding it. What would spooks do?
Click to expand...

What do spies have to do with you not being able to get anymore welfare?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.



Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.
Click to expand...


I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
Click to expand...


That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
It's too bad that all the data from crime statics to test score statics tell the awful truth.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
Click to expand...


Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
Click to expand...


Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
Click to expand...


Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.

However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
Click to expand...


Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.

The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get real for once. Just this past week the courts ruled against the Voter ID laws some states were trying to pass in order to curtail voter fraud.  The courts almost came right out and said that the reason they rejected the ID requirements was because Blacks were simply too backward and ignorant to be expected to be able to comply with the laws.  To anyone with any common sense this is just another special carve-out to accommodate an inferior race of people. When Blacks stop being the most murderous and violent of races and can join the other races in our society without requiring the constant carve-outs and coddling, then they will receive the respect they are whining about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
Click to expand...



Sony and Cher impersonations........ how you going to do that?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
Click to expand...

If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?

BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am real. Very real. There is nothing at all whatsoever that a white person can do that I cant probably do better and that's just me. Looking at all the intelligent Blacks in the US alone whites would not be missed. You dont do anything at all that depends on you being white except maybe sunburn.  There is a reason no European country every created their own written language without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sony and Cher impersonations........ how you going to do that?
Click to expand...

Put nothing past the ability of Chris Rock.


----------



## Yarddog

Seroiudsly though,  there is no one race that couldnt survive Ok on earth if all the other races dissapeared,  humans by nature are resourceful and creatinve. If whites dissapeared and Black people took over the northern hemisphere,   eventually they would become white.  The whole discussion is a little pointless except for having fun I think.  Its kind of like that spouse or relative or friend that you may complain about. You can call them worthless and wish they were gone cause you fight all the time.  but once their gone you miss them.  You dont know what your miss until its gone.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sony and Cher impersonations........ how you going to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put nothing past the ability of Chris Rock.
Click to expand...



Yeah, but sonny and cher dont use that many F bombs


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Seroiudsly though,  there is no one race that couldnt survive Ok on earth if all the other races dissapeared,  humans by nature are resourceful and creatinve. If whites dissapeared and Black people took over the northern hemisphere,   eventually they would become white.  The whole discussion is a little pointless except for having fun I think.  Its kind of like that spouse or relative or friend that you may complain about. You can call them worthless and wish they were gone cause you fight all the time.  but once their gone you miss them.  You dont know what your miss until its gone.



We are talking about Blacks vs whites though. If all the other races disappeared it would be different scenario. That is the only scenario I could see whites surviving.  Any other scenario results in whites being bred out. or simply not existing.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't what the statics indicate:    The Black-White Test Score Gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
Click to expand...


Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because stats are for those that are easily confused and led around by the nose. Why would you think stats complied and based on a white persons interpretations have any validity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
Click to expand...

You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because those are the only stats we have to work with. Blacks have not the intelligence to develop stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
Click to expand...



Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.


----------



## Vigilante

Who would blacks rob if there were no whites?


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have the intelligence to not let stats fool them.  If we were that dumb to believe in stats saying we weren't intelligent most of us would exist at the same economic level as you do.
> 
> However, you are simply arguing an irrelevant point. Name one thing a white person would be needed to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
Click to expand...

I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Whats sad is you are equating it to a basketball game.


----------



## Asclepias

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Whats sad is you are equating it to a basketball game.


Whats sadder is you deflecting.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
Click to expand...


There has never been nor will there ever be a level playing field. Whites are intellectually superior. There's no such thing as white privilege except as another excuse in your own mind. You simply cannot compete with whites. You are an inferior race and an unnecessary one.


----------



## the_human_being

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Whats sad is you are equating it to a basketball game.



He has nothing else to equate it too.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
Click to expand...



To be a little fair, you have to admit, that if Black Americans only make up 15- 20 % of the population they are not going to hold dthe majority of resources in the US.  anyway,  to create opportunity for blacks, it does not mean that you need to take away opportunity from another group.  As the economoy grows larger, more NEW opportunities are going to open up.  And the push is education for minorities,  I dont see why they wouldnt have a  have a big part as the new generation grows up. The biggest hinderence for them I see is their negative views on the system they will need to thrive in. Negativity created largely by the oldtimers like Jackson and Sharpton.  I dont see a lot of encouragement comming from them, just reinforcing that they are being held back.  They are just a very small samplesize of that mindset,  but i see them as being the opposite of what MLK stood for.

It may feel good to take resourcess away from whites but the effect may be the opposite result that you would like.  They probably said the same thing in Zimbabwe...  " we will be much better off without whites"  "what do we need them for"      Well they took over the systems and the resources and how did that work out.

The problem really was that their hearts were corrupt, no good will. that whole movement was coming from a bad place of hatred and revenge,  which always gets you no where.  You can tell what kind of tree you have by the fruit you harvest.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has never been nor will there ever be a level playing field. Whites are intellectually superior. There's no such thing as white privilege except as another excuse in your own mind. You simply cannot compete with whites. You are an inferior race and an unnecessary one.
Click to expand...


Whites arent intellectually superior. If Blacks had not taught them civilization they would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  There is a reason no European civilization invented its own writing system without borrowing from other cultures.

Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4



> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be a little fair, you have to admit, that if Black Americans only make up 15- 20 % of the population they are not going to hold dthe majority of resources in the US.  anyway,  to create opportunity for blacks, it does not mean that you need to take away opportunity from another group.  As the economoy grows larger, more NEW opportunities are going to open up.  And the push is education for minorities,  I dont see why they wouldnt have a  have a big part as the new generation grows up. The biggest hinderence for them I see is their negative views on the system they will need to thrive in. Negativity created largely by the oldtimers like Jackson and Sharpton.  I dont see a lot of encouragement comming from them, just reinforcing that they are being held back.  They are just a very small samplesize of that mindset,  but i see them as being the opposite of what MLK stood for.
> 
> It may feel good to take resourcess away from whites but the effect may be the opposite result that you would like.  They probably said the same thing in Zimbabwe...  " we will be much better off without whites"  "what do we need them for"      Well they took over the systems and the resources and how did that work out.
> 
> The problem really was that their hearts were corrupt, no good will. that whole movement was coming from a bad place of hatred and revenge,  which always gets you no where.  You can tell what kind of tree you have by the fruit you harvest.
Click to expand...


I dont want to take all of the resources here in the US.  I want the resources/jobs/system controls distributed equally according to percentage of population.  If Blacks owned 15% of everything white racists would be even madder than they are now and whining how its all so unfair.

In African countries that are struggling we know that the world bank is what finances the corrupt leaders. Even it there is and adjustment period where we would have to take a couple of steps back to go forward that would still not have a lasting effect. Whites getting out of Africa completely and I do mean completely would benefit African countries in trouble due to white influence.

Like I said before. Blacks created and maintained civilizations before white people even existed. What exactly makes you think there would be an issue without whites now?


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be a little fair, you have to admit, that if Black Americans only make up 15- 20 % of the population they are not going to hold dthe majority of resources in the US.  anyway,  to create opportunity for blacks, it does not mean that you need to take away opportunity from another group.  As the economoy grows larger, more NEW opportunities are going to open up.  And the push is education for minorities,  I dont see why they wouldnt have a  have a big part as the new generation grows up. The biggest hinderence for them I see is their negative views on the system they will need to thrive in. Negativity created largely by the oldtimers like Jackson and Sharpton.  I dont see a lot of encouragement comming from them, just reinforcing that they are being held back.  They are just a very small samplesize of that mindset,  but i see them as being the opposite of what MLK stood for.
> 
> It may feel good to take resourcess away from whites but the effect may be the opposite result that you would like.  They probably said the same thing in Zimbabwe...  " we will be much better off without whites"  "what do we need them for"      Well they took over the systems and the resources and how did that work out.
> 
> The problem really was that their hearts were corrupt, no good will. that whole movement was coming from a bad place of hatred and revenge,  which always gets you no where.  You can tell what kind of tree you have by the fruit you harvest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont want to take all of the resources here in the US.  I want the resources/jobs/system controls distributed equally according to percentage of population.  If Blacks owned 15% of everything white racists would be even madder than they are now and whining how its all so unfair.
> 
> In African countries that are struggling we know that the world bank is what finances the corrupt leaders. Even it there is and adjustment period where we would have to take a couple of steps back to go forward that would still not have a lasting effect. Whites getting out of Africa completely and I do mean completely would benefit African countries in trouble due to white influence.
> 
> Like I said before. Blacks created and maintained civilizations before white people even existed. What exactly makes you think there would be an issue without whites now?
Click to expand...



Zimbabwe's problem wasnt the World Bank.  I do know about the corruption and manipulation of the World Bank.  Zimbabwe criippled their own Infrastructure by driving out the Whites who for better or worse ran everything.  A wiser path by Mugabe would have been a power share, something a little more creative, but that would have required a little good will on his part.  

The Issue would be with how the whites dissapeared.  Certainly Black people could do just fine alone in this world as can white people. The Nordic people can do just fine if they have to go back to fishing.  I dont know about cave dwelling canibalism,  but I do know that cannibalism has gone on in the more recent history of Africa and the South Pacific


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be a little fair, you have to admit, that if Black Americans only make up 15- 20 % of the population they are not going to hold dthe majority of resources in the US.  anyway,  to create opportunity for blacks, it does not mean that you need to take away opportunity from another group.  As the economoy grows larger, more NEW opportunities are going to open up.  And the push is education for minorities,  I dont see why they wouldnt have a  have a big part as the new generation grows up. The biggest hinderence for them I see is their negative views on the system they will need to thrive in. Negativity created largely by the oldtimers like Jackson and Sharpton.  I dont see a lot of encouragement comming from them, just reinforcing that they are being held back.  They are just a very small samplesize of that mindset,  but i see them as being the opposite of what MLK stood for.
> 
> It may feel good to take resourcess away from whites but the effect may be the opposite result that you would like.  They probably said the same thing in Zimbabwe...  " we will be much better off without whites"  "what do we need them for"      Well they took over the systems and the resources and how did that work out.
> 
> The problem really was that their hearts were corrupt, no good will. that whole movement was coming from a bad place of hatred and revenge,  which always gets you no where.  You can tell what kind of tree you have by the fruit you harvest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont want to take all of the resources here in the US.  I want the resources/jobs/system controls distributed equally according to percentage of population.  If Blacks owned 15% of everything white racists would be even madder than they are now and whining how its all so unfair.
> 
> In African countries that are struggling we know that the world bank is what finances the corrupt leaders. Even it there is and adjustment period where we would have to take a couple of steps back to go forward that would still not have a lasting effect. Whites getting out of Africa completely and I do mean completely would benefit African countries in trouble due to white influence.
> 
> Like I said before. Blacks created and maintained civilizations before white people even existed. What exactly makes you think there would be an issue without whites now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's problem wasnt the World Bank.  I do know about the corruption and manipulation of the World Bank.  Zimbabwe criippled their own Infrastructure by driving out the Whites who for better or worse ran everything.  A wiser path by Mugabe would have been a power share, something a little more creative, but that would have required a little good will on his part.
> 
> The Issue would be with how the whites dissapeared.  Certainly Black people could do just fine alone in this world as can white people. The Nordic people can do just fine if they have to go back to fishing.  I dont know about cave dwelling canibalism,  but I do know that cannibalism has gone on in the more recent history of Africa and the South Pacific
Click to expand...


This is where I laugh at white people. I'm not trying to be mean towards you as you seem like you at least attempt to think even though some of your posts have elements of racism in them. Zimbabwe may have crippled their infrastructure by driving out whites but the point is who cares? They can build it back up without whites.  The other thing is that what white people may consider "built up" or modern doesn't really matter to anyone but white people. I think you hit the nail on the head when you said Black people would be just fine which answers the question posed by this thread.


----------



## katsteve2012

Yarddog said:


> Seroiudsly though,  there is no one race that couldnt survive Ok on earth if all the other races dissapeared,  humans by nature are resourceful and creatinve. If whites dissapeared and Black people took over the northern hemisphere,   eventually they would become white.  The whole discussion is a little pointless except for having fun I think.  Its kind of like that spouse or relative or friend that you may complain about. You can call them worthless and wish they were gone cause you fight all the time.  but once their gone you miss them.  You dont know what your miss until its gone.



Finally, common sense prevails in a thread that was nonsense to begin with.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has never been nor will there ever be a level playing field. Whites are intellectually superior. There's no such thing as white privilege except as another excuse in your own mind. You simply cannot compete with whites. You are an inferior race and an unnecessary one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent intellectually superior. If Blacks had not taught them civilization they would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  There is a reason no European civilization invented its own writing system without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I've already explained to you that the Blacks had progressed very little until Cain went to rule over them in ancient Sumer.


----------



## the_human_being

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be a little fair, you have to admit, that if Black Americans only make up 15- 20 % of the population they are not going to hold dthe majority of resources in the US.  anyway,  to create opportunity for blacks, it does not mean that you need to take away opportunity from another group.  As the economoy grows larger, more NEW opportunities are going to open up.  And the push is education for minorities,  I dont see why they wouldnt have a  have a big part as the new generation grows up. The biggest hinderence for them I see is their negative views on the system they will need to thrive in. Negativity created largely by the oldtimers like Jackson and Sharpton.  I dont see a lot of encouragement comming from them, just reinforcing that they are being held back.  They are just a very small samplesize of that mindset,  but i see them as being the opposite of what MLK stood for.
> 
> It may feel good to take resourcess away from whites but the effect may be the opposite result that you would like.  They probably said the same thing in Zimbabwe...  " we will be much better off without whites"  "what do we need them for"      Well they took over the systems and the resources and how did that work out.
> 
> The problem really was that their hearts were corrupt, no good will. that whole movement was coming from a bad place of hatred and revenge,  which always gets you no where.  You can tell what kind of tree you have by the fruit you harvest.
Click to expand...


The education problem is a real key though. Black girls stay in school far more than do Black males. Black females get educated beyond that of Black males and have a real difficulty finding males with an education level equal to their own to marry.  It is really the Black male population that is the most uneducated of the species.


----------



## the_human_being

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be a little fair, you have to admit, that if Black Americans only make up 15- 20 % of the population they are not going to hold dthe majority of resources in the US.  anyway,  to create opportunity for blacks, it does not mean that you need to take away opportunity from another group.  As the economoy grows larger, more NEW opportunities are going to open up.  And the push is education for minorities,  I dont see why they wouldnt have a  have a big part as the new generation grows up. The biggest hinderence for them I see is their negative views on the system they will need to thrive in. Negativity created largely by the oldtimers like Jackson and Sharpton.  I dont see a lot of encouragement comming from them, just reinforcing that they are being held back.  They are just a very small samplesize of that mindset,  but i see them as being the opposite of what MLK stood for.
> 
> It may feel good to take resourcess away from whites but the effect may be the opposite result that you would like.  They probably said the same thing in Zimbabwe...  " we will be much better off without whites"  "what do we need them for"      Well they took over the systems and the resources and how did that work out.
> 
> The problem really was that their hearts were corrupt, no good will. that whole movement was coming from a bad place of hatred and revenge,  which always gets you no where.  You can tell what kind of tree you have by the fruit you harvest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont want to take all of the resources here in the US.  I want the resources/jobs/system controls distributed equally according to percentage of population.  If Blacks owned 15% of everything white racists would be even madder than they are now and whining how its all so unfair.
> 
> In African countries that are struggling we know that the world bank is what finances the corrupt leaders. Even it there is and adjustment period where we would have to take a couple of steps back to go forward that would still not have a lasting effect. Whites getting out of Africa completely and I do mean completely would benefit African countries in trouble due to white influence.
> 
> Like I said before. Blacks created and maintained civilizations before white people even existed. What exactly makes you think there would be an issue without whites now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's problem wasnt the World Bank.  I do know about the corruption and manipulation of the World Bank.  Zimbabwe criippled their own Infrastructure by driving out the Whites who for better or worse ran everything.  A wiser path by Mugabe would have been a power share, something a little more creative, but that would have required a little good will on his part.
> 
> The Issue would be with how the whites dissapeared.  Certainly Black people could do just fine alone in this world as can white people. The Nordic people can do just fine if they have to go back to fishing.  I dont know about cave dwelling canibalism,  but I do know that cannibalism has gone on in the more recent history of Africa and the South Pacific
Click to expand...


Who cares about Africa?  I care about the US.


----------



## Rotagilla

Delta4Embassy said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
Click to expand...


Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s.
according to the FBI, DOJ and BJS. Make all the "steady decline" excuses you like. That is a fact.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has never been nor will there ever be a level playing field. Whites are intellectually superior. There's no such thing as white privilege except as another excuse in your own mind. You simply cannot compete with whites. You are an inferior race and an unnecessary one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent intellectually superior. If Blacks had not taught them civilization they would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  There is a reason no European civilization invented its own writing system without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained to you that the Blacks had progressed very little until Cain went to rule over them in ancient Sumer.
Click to expand...

Cain was Black so whats your point?


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s.
> according to the FBI, DOJ and BJS. Make all the "steady decline" excuses you like. That is a fact.
Click to expand...

Whats also a fact is that Blacks would actually do better if whites went back to europe..  Well that and the fact white people are the most violent people in their own documented history.


----------



## Taz

Seriously though, if spooks would be better off without whites, then why haven't they all gone back to Africa?


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Seriously though, if spooks would be better off without whites, then why haven't they all gone back to Africa?


For the same reason cave chimps have not gone back to Europe?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if spooks would be better off without whites, then why haven't they all gone back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason cave chimps have not gone back to Europe?
Click to expand...

Then start a thread about that, this thread is "
*Would blacks be better off without whites?"*
And the answer is that if that were true, you'd all go back to Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if spooks would be better off without whites, then why haven't they all gone back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason cave chimps have not gone back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start a thread about that, this thread is "
> *Would blacks be better off without whites?"*
> And the answer is that if that were true, you'd all go back to Africa.
Click to expand...

No the answer is for you to go back to europe and leave the country to us. That way we would be without you.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if spooks would be better off without whites, then why haven't they all gone back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason cave chimps have not gone back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start a thread about that, this thread is "
> *Would blacks be better off without whites?"*
> And the answer is that if that were true, you'd all go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the answer is for you to go back to europe and leave the country to us. That way we would be without you.
Click to expand...

You already fucked up Africa. Now you want to fuck up another continent? Ummm... no.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if spooks would be better off without whites, then why haven't they all gone back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason cave chimps have not gone back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start a thread about that, this thread is "
> *Would blacks be better off without whites?"*
> And the answer is that if that were true, you'd all go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the answer is for you to go back to europe and leave the country to us. That way we would be without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already fucked up Africa. Now you want to fuck up another continent? Ummm... no.
Click to expand...

White people fucked up Africa. So umm...no. You get your furry ass back to europe and keep your paws off the rest of the world.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has never been nor will there ever be a level playing field. Whites are intellectually superior. There's no such thing as white privilege except as another excuse in your own mind. You simply cannot compete with whites. You are an inferior race and an unnecessary one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent intellectually superior. If Blacks had not taught them civilization they would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  There is a reason no European civilization invented its own writing system without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained to you that the Blacks had progressed very little until Cain went to rule over them in ancient Sumer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cain was Black so whats your point?
Click to expand...


My point is that his father Adam was white so Cain was also white. Let's not twist things around.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s.
> according to the FBI, DOJ and BJS. Make all the "steady decline" excuses you like. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats also a fact is that Blacks would actually do better if whites went back to europe..  Well that and the fact white people are the most violent people in their own documented history.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you are simply full of excuses. If, If, If.  If whites get out of the way, etc.  Why can't you do it with the whites as has all the other ethnic groups?  If the whites weren't here you would blame the Asians or Hispanics or some other race because all races are superior to the Black race.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been nor will there ever be a level playing field. Whites are intellectually superior. There's no such thing as white privilege except as another excuse in your own mind. You simply cannot compete with whites. You are an inferior race and an unnecessary one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent intellectually superior. If Blacks had not taught them civilization they would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  There is a reason no European civilization invented its own writing system without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained to you that the Blacks had progressed very little until Cain went to rule over them in ancient Sumer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cain was Black so whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that his father Adam was white so Cain was also white. Let's not twist things around.
Click to expand...

Thats impossible. Even white people know Adam was Black.  You cant get Black from white. Whites are recessive.


----------



## the_human_being

Rotagilla said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s.
> according to the FBI, DOJ and BJS. Make all the "steady decline" excuses you like. That is a fact.
Click to expand...


Yes and that's from Eric Holder's Department of Justice's own data.  Blacks particularly like to gang up on elderly white couples.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s.
> according to the FBI, DOJ and BJS. Make all the "steady decline" excuses you like. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats also a fact is that Blacks would actually do better if whites went back to europe..  Well that and the fact white people are the most violent people in their own documented history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are simply full of excuses. If, If, If.  If whites get out of the way, etc.  Why can't you do it with the whites as has all the other ethnic groups?  If the whites weren't here you would blame the Asians or Hispanics or some other race because all races are superior to the Black race.
Click to expand...

All the other ethnic groups want your ass out of the way and back in europe too.  The point is that Black people would be better off without you. Get to stepping if you want to prove thats false.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been nor will there ever be a level playing field. Whites are intellectually superior. There's no such thing as white privilege except as another excuse in your own mind. You simply cannot compete with whites. You are an inferior race and an unnecessary one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites arent intellectually superior. If Blacks had not taught them civilization they would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  There is a reason no European civilization invented its own writing system without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained to you that the Blacks had progressed very little until Cain went to rule over them in ancient Sumer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cain was Black so whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that his father Adam was white so Cain was also white. Let's not twist things around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats impossible. Even white people know Adam was Black.  You cant get Black from white. Whites are recessive.
Click to expand...



Look up the word "Adam" an see what it means. Get a white person to do it for you if you can't do it.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s.
> according to the FBI, DOJ and BJS. Make all the "steady decline" excuses you like. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats also a fact is that Blacks would actually do better if whites went back to europe..  Well that and the fact white people are the most violent people in their own documented history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are simply full of excuses. If, If, If.  If whites get out of the way, etc.  Why can't you do it with the whites as has all the other ethnic groups?  If the whites weren't here you would blame the Asians or Hispanics or some other race because all races are superior to the Black race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the other ethnic groups want your ass out of the way and back in europe too.  The point is that Black people would be better off without you. Get to stepping if you want to prove thats false.
Click to expand...


The whites made this country attractive to all the ethnic groups. That's why they flock here from all over the world.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites arent intellectually superior. If Blacks had not taught them civilization they would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  There is a reason no European civilization invented its own writing system without borrowing from other cultures.
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already explained to you that the Blacks had progressed very little until Cain went to rule over them in ancient Sumer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cain was Black so whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that his father Adam was white so Cain was also white. Let's not twist things around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats impossible. Even white people know Adam was Black.  You cant get Black from white. Whites are recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the word "Adam" an see what it means. Get a white person to do it for you if you can't do it.
Click to expand...

Adam is a label left over from when white people actually thought they were the first on earth.  Can you imagine the shock when they found out how far off base they were?  I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s.
> according to the FBI, DOJ and BJS. Make all the "steady decline" excuses you like. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats also a fact is that Blacks would actually do better if whites went back to europe..  Well that and the fact white people are the most violent people in their own documented history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are simply full of excuses. If, If, If.  If whites get out of the way, etc.  Why can't you do it with the whites as has all the other ethnic groups?  If the whites weren't here you would blame the Asians or Hispanics or some other race because all races are superior to the Black race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the other ethnic groups want your ass out of the way and back in europe too.  The point is that Black people would be better off without you. Get to stepping if you want to prove thats false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whites made this country attractive to all the ethnic groups. That's why they flock here from all over the world.
Click to expand...

Sorry dude. They came here in spite of whites for the freedom. Most immigrants of all nationalities that I know tell me all the time they hate whites or they think you guys are stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

This thread is getting off track.  Can someone tell me one thing that would cause Black people to not succeed if all white people were jettisoned into space?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Themselves


----------



## Friends

Statistikhengst said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks would be worse off if the whites left, because they could not maintain an advanced civilization. They never have. There are not enough of them with the necessary intelligence.
> 
> Whites would be better off because the crime rate would go way down. What would also decline would be the money spent on criminal justice and welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,  please show your racist troll-ass for the world to see.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
Insults are all anti-racists have to contribute to a discussion like this.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> This thread is getting off track.  Can someone tell me one thing that would cause Black people to not succeed if all white people were jettisoned into space?




Low black intelligence. That is why Haiti is such a mess after more than two centuries of black rule.


----------



## Friends

Delta4Embassy said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilization in history has done better by itself, than with others. All white populations turn in upon themselves killing one another just as readily as do all black ones in Africa, all Asian ones in the Orient, etc. Once they intermix though they tend to adopt more civilized cooperative methods of getting things they need instead of waring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The Black crime rate in this country attests to that. LOL!!
> 
> Anymore mad philosophy you wish to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's crime rates, which are in steady decline, and there's what the media covers. Don't fall for the hype.
Click to expand...


When the crime rate goes up, blacks have a higher rate than whites. When the crime rate goes down, blacks still have a higher rate than whites. The same is true for the illegitimacy rate. 

Scores on mental aptitude tests are less flexible. Blacks always tend to score poorly on them.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> If whites left life would go on as usual. There is absolutely nothing whites do that anyother race could not do.  Matter of fact the world would most likely be more peaceful.  I'm still waiting for someone to show me one thing that would be missed if whites suddenly disappeared. So far I have heard nothing but amusing speculation or crickets.


 
Why is Haiti such a mess? Why have things gotten so bad in Zimbabwe since the end of white minority rule?


----------



## Friends

Vigilante said:


> Who would blacks rob if there were no whites?


 
Each other.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if spooks would be better off without whites, then why haven't they all gone back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason cave chimps have not gone back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start a thread about that, this thread is "
> *Would blacks be better off without whites?"*
> And the answer is that if that were true, you'd all go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the answer is for you to go back to europe and leave the country to us. That way we would be without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already fucked up Africa. Now you want to fuck up another continent? Ummm... no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people fucked up Africa. So umm...no. You get your furry ass back to europe and keep your paws off the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

 
Before the European and Arab slave trades placed a value on Negro life cannibalism and human sacrifice were endemic in sub Saharan Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason cave chimps have not gone back to Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> Then start a thread about that, this thread is "
> *Would blacks be better off without whites?"*
> And the answer is that if that were true, you'd all go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the answer is for you to go back to europe and leave the country to us. That way we would be without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already fucked up Africa. Now you want to fuck up another continent? Ummm... no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people fucked up Africa. So umm...no. You get your furry ass back to europe and keep your paws off the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the European and Arab slave trades placed a value on Negro life cannibalism and human sacrifice were endemic in sub Saharan Africa.
Click to expand...

I think you are getting that confused with you feral simians in Europe.  The truth is being told about you animals.

Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4



> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> Scholars now believe that Stone Age Europe was much more violent than previously thought, and some scientists believe the bodies in Herxheim were murdered, cooked and cannibalised in sacrificial rites that drew participants from hundreds of miles away.


----------



## Taz

Without whites, spooks would be lost without someone to show them the way and tell them what to do.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Without whites, spooks would be lost without someone to show them the way and tell them what to do.


Without Blacks cave apes wouldnt bother shaving their backs and using utensils to eat still in Europe.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, spooks would be lost without someone to show them the way and tell them what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks cave apes wouldnt bother shaving their backs and using utensils to eat still in Europe.
Click to expand...

Come back when you're not so flustered and can make sense.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites, spooks would be lost without someone to show them the way and tell them what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Without Blacks cave apes wouldnt bother shaving their backs and using utensils to eat still in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come back when you're not so flustered and can make sense.
Click to expand...

That one must have stung. You are speechless and need time to gather your thoughts.


----------



## Taz

Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.


Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.


----------



## Yarddog

the_human_being said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be a little fair, you have to admit, that if Black Americans only make up 15- 20 % of the population they are not going to hold dthe majority of resources in the US.  anyway,  to create opportunity for blacks, it does not mean that you need to take away opportunity from another group.  As the economoy grows larger, more NEW opportunities are going to open up.  And the push is education for minorities,  I dont see why they wouldnt have a  have a big part as the new generation grows up. The biggest hinderence for them I see is their negative views on the system they will need to thrive in. Negativity created largely by the oldtimers like Jackson and Sharpton.  I dont see a lot of encouragement comming from them, just reinforcing that they are being held back.  They are just a very small samplesize of that mindset,  but i see them as being the opposite of what MLK stood for.
> 
> It may feel good to take resourcess away from whites but the effect may be the opposite result that you would like.  They probably said the same thing in Zimbabwe...  " we will be much better off without whites"  "what do we need them for"      Well they took over the systems and the resources and how did that work out.
> 
> The problem really was that their hearts were corrupt, no good will. that whole movement was coming from a bad place of hatred and revenge,  which always gets you no where.  You can tell what kind of tree you have by the fruit you harvest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont want to take all of the resources here in the US.  I want the resources/jobs/system controls distributed equally according to percentage of population.  If Blacks owned 15% of everything white racists would be even madder than they are now and whining how its all so unfair.
> 
> In African countries that are struggling we know that the world bank is what finances the corrupt leaders. Even it there is and adjustment period where we would have to take a couple of steps back to go forward that would still not have a lasting effect. Whites getting out of Africa completely and I do mean completely would benefit African countries in trouble due to white influence.
> 
> Like I said before. Blacks created and maintained civilizations before white people even existed. What exactly makes you think there would be an issue without whites now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's problem wasnt the World Bank.  I do know about the corruption and manipulation of the World Bank.  Zimbabwe criippled their own Infrastructure by driving out the Whites who for better or worse ran everything.  A wiser path by Mugabe would have been a power share, something a little more creative, but that would have required a little good will on his part.
> 
> The Issue would be with how the whites dissapeared.  Certainly Black people could do just fine alone in this world as can white people. The Nordic people can do just fine if they have to go back to fishing.  I dont know about cave dwelling canibalism,  but I do know that cannibalism has gone on in the more recent history of Africa and the South Pacific
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about Africa?  I care about the US.
Click to expand...



Yeah well, me too but that was meant to be somewhat of an analogy.  The same mindset that trashed Zimbabwe also exists here as well in some circles


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you would ever have one but for the very very few that do want one, white people provide jobs for Blacks. We own the corporations and companies.  We run the government.
> 
> The real question is, "What do we need you people for?"
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
Click to expand...



Heres the thing, Black people have every right to invest in Commercial real estate just as well as whites.  The first step is more Black businesses and home ownership.   Now if the state, local and federal Government didnt make it so damn HARD and EXPENSIVE to start a new business,  MAYBE youd see moe businesses and a better economy and YES   ... Black owned businesses as well.  SO dont blame whiteness  for that.  Its a govenment problem.
they rule US and we fund them.  
Not to mention,  we dont really own our homes the government does,  and they will do everything in their power to make sure you cant leave your proprety to the next generation. Want to see more Black people have a piece of America?  Take it up with our elected officials.

Im not going to blame solely Democrates, it is both sides butt here is this little race game they keep Stoking the fires of....  that keeps us divided,  meanwhile they are all still robbing us blind and robbing your children blind.  Youll just keep pointing your finger at WHITES in general and keep voting for the same people over and over.   The problems run so deep,  probably all of the Republican and Democrates need to be thrown out on their ass every election until they get it through theiri heads  ... but unfortunantly I dont think that can evry happen,  we are to divided as a nation


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.
Click to expand...



Calm down. The whites are not going to abandon you. I promised Obama that the whites would continue to take care of the Blacks for six more months until we have had time to grant 6 million Hispanics amnesty and have them trained to take over your jobs. They should only need about a month to learn all the skills the Blacks have.  After six months though, the Blacks are on their own. It'll be sink or swim for you because even the Democrats have given up on you.  Have a nice day.


----------



## katsteve2012

Y


Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites were to disappear and Blacks take over the ownership of jobs, systems, and resources other Blacks would give Blacks the jobs.  I reiterate. What function do white people serve that cant be easily and quickly replaced?
> 
> BTW thanks for admitting your white privilege.  I knew you had it in you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the thing, Black people have every right to invest in Commercial real estate just as well as whites.  The first step is more Black businesses and home ownership.   Now if the state, local and federal Government didnt make it so damn HARD and EXPENSIVE to start a new business,  MAYBE youd see moe businesses and a better economy and YES   ... Black owned businesses as well.  SO dont blame whiteness  for that.  Its a govenment problem.
> they rule US and we fund them.
> Not to mention,  we dont really own our homes the government does,  and they will do everything in their power to make sure you cant leave your proprety to the next generation. Want to see more Black people have a piece of America?  Take it up with our elected officials.
> 
> Im not going to blame solely Democrates, it is both sides butt here is this little race game they keep Stoking the fires of....  that keeps us divided,  meanwhile they are all still robbing us blind and robbing your children blind.  Youll just keep pointing your finger at WHITES in general and keep voting for the same people over and over.   The problems run so deep,  probably all of the Republican and Democrates need to be thrown out on their ass every election until they get it through theiri heads  ... but unfortunantly I dont think that can evry happen,  we are to divided as a nation
Click to expand...





the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. The whites are not going to abandon you. I promised Obama that the whites would continue to take care of the Blacks for six more months until we have had time to grant 6 million Hispanics amnesty and have them trained to take over your jobs. They should only need about a month to learn all the skills the Blacks have.  After six months though, the Blacks are on their own. It'll be sink or swim for you because even the Democrats have given up on you.  Have a nice day.
Click to expand...





Friends said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of crime committed against whites as any other race is intra racial, so if whites left, they would continue to victimize each other as any other race does.
> 
> Furthermore, just like any other mono ethnic society you would find new definitions for inferiority within your new "utopia".
> 
> As I stated before, this is an idiot thread full of nothing but ego boosting speculation by the bottom rung over something that will not ever happen.
> 
> Those who actually  control the wealth of this nation are fully aware of the fact that it is in their best interest keep those who have nothing to bank except being part of a "racial collective", in a state of mental turmoil.
> 
> Now, as far as  YOU personally leaving, it is doubtful that anyone black in America will be worse off for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,  please show your racist troll-ass for the world to see.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are all anti-racists have to contribute to a discussion like this.
Click to expand...


Why would any rational person reward ignorance with courtesy?


----------



## Rotagilla

Why would a rational person try to engage a negro in an honest discussion? It's a dead end with them.


----------



## Statistikhengst

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. The whites are not going to abandon you. I promised Obama that the whites would continue to take care of the Blacks for six more months until we have had time to grant 6 million Hispanics amnesty and have them trained to take over your jobs. They should only need about a month to learn all the skills the Blacks have.  After six months though, the Blacks are on their own. It'll be sink or swim for you because even the Democrats have given up on you.  Have a nice day.
Click to expand...



You are simply totally, 100%, irrefutably batshit crazy, as all all racists. Have a nice day.


----------



## Youch

*Would blacks be better off without whites? *
*
Would blues be better of without greens?

What a dumb ass question.....*


----------



## Taz

Without whites, spooks wouldn't know how to do anything, not even pick cotton., which they were so bad at, they got replaced by a machine that doesn't whine when you whip it.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. The whites are not going to abandon you. I promised Obama that the whites would continue to take care of the Blacks for six more months until we have had time to grant 6 million Hispanics amnesty and have them trained to take over your jobs. They should only need about a month to learn all the skills the Blacks have.  After six months though, the Blacks are on their own. It'll be sink or swim for you because even the Democrats have given up on you.  Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


I'm calm even though I am laughing.. You white guys are up in arms about the thought of us leaving you. You act more like white women trying to convince us to stay. Look how hard you are trying to convince us it would be a failure if you were no longer around. The very thought of us making it without you makes you angry.  Just bear in mind we were the first and we will be the last. The biggest mistake of the ice age will be absorbed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. The whites are not going to abandon you. I promised Obama that the whites would continue to take care of the Blacks for six more months until we have had time to grant 6 million Hispanics amnesty and have them trained to take over your jobs. They should only need about a month to learn all the skills the Blacks have.  After six months though, the Blacks are on their own. It'll be sink or swim for you because even the Democrats have given up on you.  Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calm even though I am laughing.. You white guys are up in arms about the thought of us leaving you. You act more like white women trying to convince us to stay. Look how hard you are trying to convince us it would be a failure if you were no longer around. The very thought of us making it without you makes you angry.  Just bear in mind we were the first and we will be the last. The biggest mistake of the ice age will be absorbed.
Click to expand...


   Where delusions meet stupidity.....


----------



## Yarddog

katsteve2012 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been here since 5000 - 7000 years before the white man and you are still behind the white man on the evolutionary scale. How much longer must we wait for you to catch up?
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to wait. You just need to move out of the way. Not you personally but whites as a group. Let go of your admitted hold on the jobs, systems, and resources and you will see a situation like the players in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, how much longer do we need wait since you were here so long before us and still haven't caught up?  Why do we need do anything if you are equal as you claim?  If we need get out of your way, then you are not equal.  Do it on your own merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you there is no need to wait. I didnt say we were equal in terms of holding resources. You got those by white AA and it took you 350 years. If you really believed you were equal to us you would not have felt the need to keep us from acquiring the same amount of resources during that time. Your white insecurity is what holds us back. Man up and compete on a level playing field like the NBA does..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the thing, Black people have every right to invest in Commercial real estate just as well as whites.  The first step is more Black businesses and home ownership.   Now if the state, local and federal Government didnt make it so damn HARD and EXPENSIVE to start a new business,  MAYBE youd see moe businesses and a better economy and YES   ... Black owned businesses as well.  SO dont blame whiteness  for that.  Its a govenment problem.
> they rule US and we fund them.
> Not to mention,  we dont really own our homes the government does,  and they will do everything in their power to make sure you cant leave your proprety to the next generation. Want to see more Black people have a piece of America?  Take it up with our elected officials.
> 
> Im not going to blame solely Democrates, it is both sides butt here is this little race game they keep Stoking the fires of....  that keeps us divided,  meanwhile they are all still robbing us blind and robbing your children blind.  Youll just keep pointing your finger at WHITES in general and keep voting for the same people over and over.   The problems run so deep,  probably all of the Republican and Democrates need to be thrown out on their ass every election until they get it through theiri heads  ... but unfortunantly I dont think that can evry happen,  we are to divided as a nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. The whites are not going to abandon you. I promised Obama that the whites would continue to take care of the Blacks for six more months until we have had time to grant 6 million Hispanics amnesty and have them trained to take over your jobs. They should only need about a month to learn all the skills the Blacks have.  After six months though, the Blacks are on their own. It'll be sink or swim for you because even the Democrats have given up on you.  Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invariably, America would be a far less violent place with the absence of blacks.Additionally, all socioeconomic indicators would rise substantially.
> 
> It may infuriate the PC police, but who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone with common sense be infuriated over some fantasy?
> For those who believe that the absence of an entire race would make them safer, they are free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a matter of fury, fantasy or belief. It's just a fact that the absence of a demographic which is less than 13% of the population but commits about 50% of murders would make a country far safer and indeed civil.
> 
> I and my family are fortunate not to live among these people. Others left Detroit, I did even better. Shit holes are not as appealing as you may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,  please show your racist troll-ass for the world to see.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are all anti-racists have to contribute to a discussion like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would any rational person reward ignorance with courtesy?
Click to expand...



Guess its just my frustration with the race baiting game.  You got the rich black politicians in Washington, throw in J JAckson as well,  all making the same investments in the US as the hated 1 % ers  .   meanwhile, whens the last time you hear these black leaders telling their people to invest in America?  instead through divisive politics they turn race against race and class against class, while they  are enriching themselves while continuing policies that keep the lower classes poor Obama was the one who told Americans in that speech....  "youve made enough money now".       But he himself sure hasnt stopped making money, and when hes through hell continue to make millions more ,  Yeah your right though.  I think im through


----------



## the_human_being

Taz said:


> Without whites, spooks wouldn't know how to do anything, not even pick cotton., which they were so bad at, they got replaced by a machine that doesn't whine when you whip it.



That's their real problem. They have even lost their hunter-gatherer skills and would be unable to feed themselves in the African Bush. It requires more skill to hunt and kill an impala than to hunt through the shelves at Walmart and make their kill with a SNAP card.


----------



## the_human_being

Statistikhengst said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spooks wouldn't have any white chicks to bang. And then you'd all start getter darker and darker over the generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Most white chicks would let you white males leave. They all want mixed babies from what I hear.  However, very quickly would be back to various shades of Black - light brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down. The whites are not going to abandon you. I promised Obama that the whites would continue to take care of the Blacks for six more months until we have had time to grant 6 million Hispanics amnesty and have them trained to take over your jobs. They should only need about a month to learn all the skills the Blacks have.  After six months though, the Blacks are on their own. It'll be sink or swim for you because even the Democrats have given up on you.  Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are simply totally, 100%, irrefutably batshit crazy, as all all racists. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


You know you love me. Everyone loves me. I'm so cute. Look at my avatar.


----------



## Taz

Without whites, spooks wouldn't have any fried chicken, it was invented in Scotland.


----------

